# Who's Been Drinkin'?



## Chris

Been drinkin? About to drink? Thinkin' about drinkin'? Post it here, fellow alcoholics! 

I'll start it off in saying that I'm about to head out to the pub in a bit and have a handful of Guinness.


----------



## Buzz762

I wish I were a drinker right now.


----------



## Drew

Buzz762 said:


> I wish I were a drinker right now.



I can think of an easy fix for that. 

About to meet this asian chick I've gone on a few dates with for mexican and beer. I'll have more than she will, but that's ok because I can drink her under the table without getting more than a slight buzz.


----------



## Scott

My grandparents sent me 50 bucks with strict instructions to have a night out on the town on them.

Thus I must comply, and since it's thursday, and the first night of a new band at my favourite pub, I might head out there tonight


----------



## Buzz762

Aw fuck it. Canada, here I come.


----------



## garcia3441

Drew said:


> that's ok because I can drink her under the table without getting more than a slight buzz.



But you're a professional drinker.


----------



## Scott

Buzz762 said:


> Aw fuck it. Canada, here I come.



Legal at 19 FTW!


----------



## Donnie

I will be later after I finish up recording some guitar tracks!  Going to try and head downtown and check out one of Shannon's cover bands.


----------



## Firebeard

Drinking right now to avoid the on coming fight with the old lady!.....Yep I'm drunk right now.


----------



## Spoongirl

tomorrow is the birthday of a friend.. so probably I'll be drinking  not too much thought.


----------



## Jason

Im too poor to drink  Someone buy some of my shit


----------



## Ryan

I have a pint of chilled Guiness in a glass right now.


----------



## Chris

Had a few Guinness, enjoying a glass of Shiraz now.


----------



## Shannon

I'm getting my drink on in 18 minutes when I get to the club I'm playing tonight. I think I'll be consuming Drop Top Amber Ale.


----------



## Shawn

Have a good gig, Shannon, that beer sounds nice too. 

I don't drink as much as I used to, I used to love Newcastle alot, that was my favorite along with Saranac and some others, Sam Adams is usually what i'll drink when im out. Good beer.


----------



## Naren

Watching a movie right now, drinking a beer (Sapporo Draft One. Pretty cheap stuff, but very good). Before the beer, I had a cocktail. Good stuff.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Chris said:


> I'll start it off in saying that I'm about to head out to the pub in a bit and have a handful of Guinness.



A handful? In most places its served in a glass  

I'm just joshing with you cheif. 

I am about to proceed drinking. I've got some K, some green after shock that my housemate didn't like so she passed it onto me, some sambuca, whats left of a bottle of JD and some southern comfort.

Time to have one good weekend before 5-6 weekends of solid working.

Starting from................NOW!

[action=DelfinoPie]runs to the fridge[/action]


----------



## Rick

I want to be right now.


----------



## Kotex

I had a lot of Mickey's last night. 
Makes me all warm inside.


----------



## Buzz762

Things I learned last night:

-The line to cross the Ambassador Bridge is long even on a weeknight.
-I.C.E. is gay. They searched my car because I look like someone who would be smuggling drugs into the country.
-Scotch is oh so good. I don't have the slightest clue what kind I was drinking but it was damn good.
-Canada smells like stale urine.

Things I learned this morning:
Hangovers suck.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Stupid shit I have witnessed today:

-my friend jesus playing pool...he's so fucking flukey. It's almost godly how bizarre his shots are...miracles if you will.

-'Christmas special' sandwiches, cranberry, pork, turkey, stuffing, bacon and a load of other shit that rules the sandwich world and sodomises the competitors.

-People who know me but I don't know them and apparently THEY owe ME a drink. I'm not complaining ofcourse but its bizarre, who are these people and where the fuck do they come from?!

Below is a picture of me after a few whiskeys, ciders and shots of whatever it was my housemate was buying me, and also a picture of brian blessed; who is awesome and has in his possession a nice beard.

I just poked myself in the eye. Nyt-e-nyt y'all.


----------



## dpm

Drinking Ciroc vodka, straight, alone. I've observed that my typing is starting to suffer.


----------



## Chris

[action=Chris]has a hangover[/action]


----------



## eaeolian

We were drinking last night. Fortunately, we spent the last of our cash on the Necrophagist tab book - otherwise, those guys are enough to make you drink heavily...


----------



## Chris

I had a $140 bar tab last night that constituted 3 people and margueritas. Goddamn, grand gold marg's are god's own elixir.


----------



## gdbjr21

I'm drinking! All I can Afford is some crap Bud and Some Yellow Tail Merlot. but I'm drinking.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Holy shit!

I do love me some Margaritas, though.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I was drinking guinness last night. Nyom.


----------



## Christopher

I wish I was drinkin' but right now it's just this morning's coffee. I've got session from 1 pm to probably 9 or 10 so we'll see what I can do after that.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I just been drinking more guinness, and had pizza. Oh is there anything better?


----------



## Mr. S

i was going to but i waited at the train station for an hour and no trains turned up, fuck you network rail... i deem you false  then it started to rain so im now mixing together the entire contents of my depleated liquor cabnet and playing arround with a borrowed PodXT Live


----------



## Shikaru

My bottle of JD has been calling me all week, and tonight I shall be givin it some lovin 

[action=My]love may may be expressed through getting wasted and playing guitar.[/action]


----------



## Kotex

I went to a party, got shit faced to the max. Got home, got into the car with my friend at 4 am, drove to LA. Got there. Walked into an Irish pub (at 10 in the morning) had rounds and rounds of beers. Stumbled back to my friends cousins huose. Harrased his room mates. Got in the car and drove to his uncle's house, drank the rest of the night away.

Things I learned: Not to punch things while your drunk (I rode to LA with a broken pinky).

Pretty badass weekend.


----------



## Shikaru

Kotex said:


> Pretty badass weekend.



Sounds like it man 

I, on the other hand, did get royally drunk last night on JD, and tonight I have returned from a gig where my friend's band was playing. Needless to say, the bands were shit, but at £1 for a Jaeger and coke, I had a damn good time (especially as I'm low on money), and now I'm sitting down with some JD to round off the night


----------



## Chris

[action=Chris]cracks a Guinness[/action]


----------



## Jason

Kotex said:


> I went to a praty, got shit faced to the max. Got home, got into the car with my friend at 4 am, drove to LA. Got there. Walked into an Irish pub (at 10 in the morning) had rounds and rounds of beers. Stumbled back to my friends cousins huose. Harrased his room mates. Got in the car and drove to his uncle's house, drank the rest of the night away.
> 
> Things I learned: Not to punch things while your drunk (I rode to LA with a broken pinky).
> 
> Pretty badass weekend.




Hope YOU weren't driving


----------



## Popsyche

Pulled into a sports bar in Mesquite, Texas, only to find out it's a fucking DRY town! Luckily, the locals have managed to circumvent the law by having join there" club" for that night. Drank 5 32 ounce beers of some sort, found my hotel room, and fell asleep for a couple hours. Now, going out drinking with my singer Judy's son Matt. Cajun dinner, and then Hooters to watch Chicago kick NY Giants pussy ass!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Tonight I've been drinking Stella Artios...

...that's 3 nights in a row I've been drinking... Think I might have a problem?


----------



## Shikaru

Karl Hungus said:


> Tonight I've been drinking Stella Artios...
> 
> ...that's 3 nights in a row I've been drinking... Think I might have a problem?



I think it's fair to say, that people who _haven't_ been drinking, are in the fact the ones with problems  

I'm gonna e-rep everyone who's been drinking tonight, in the spirit of ss.org comradery


----------



## Karl Hungus

I think that I'm going to have a few left for tomorrow too.


----------



## Kotex

Nah, I wasn't driving. But we rode about 110mph all the way there (and part of that was in the rain).haha Guess I didn't learn from my other car crash huh? Fuck I'm idiot.lol
My broken hand hurts, doctors prescription? Alchi \m/


----------



## technomancer

Just cracked a Sam Adams Black Lager 

BTW if you like dark beers, I highly recommend this stuff, it goes down smooth like a lager but has the flavor of a stout 

Adult Swim + Beer =


----------



## Popsyche

Just got back from a cajun plce called Razzoo. Matt and I severely depleteed their inventory of Abita Turbodog. This is a great beer with hot food!


----------



## Donnie

< raises hand.


----------



## Drew

Not drinking anything currently (unless you count water), but the bottle of chianti I had in the north end with my parents Saturday night was good enough to deserve a mention here.


----------



## Emperoff

I've had a strong discussion with a friend a few minutes ago, and because she made me extremely pissed-off, I even discussed with my ex-girlfriend too, who had nothing to do with...

I'm pretty fucked up, so I guess it's beer time...


----------



## Hawksmoor

I've had a weekend of heavy drinking, lots of mindfucks lately.
I've sworn not to drink for a month and take care of these problems instead
Day one, doing bad, apparently I am dependant. Fighting the urge to crack a bottle.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I'm finishing off all the Stella Artios as we speak. One bottle left, and that'll be it.

I think I'll give drinking a miss tomorrow, because I'm supposed to be heading out on Wednesday for quite a night.


----------



## keithb

Bombay Sapphire + tonic - can't beat it.


----------



## Ryan

Sam Adams Winter Brew + Planters = NICE


----------



## Firebeard

CODE RED! I'm out of beer guys! 


Anyone had the Samuel Adams' Chocolate bock? I wanna try that stuff!!


----------



## Oguz286

I have one left, so who cares that i have college in 10 mins?







Mmmmmm, Grolsch Weizen [action=Oguz286]feels all warm and fuzzy inside[/action]


----------



## Lozek

Praise be Allah for coming home and finding that alcohol does freeze after all and you have half a bottle of vodka sludge to work your way through


----------



## Karl Hungus

Ok, I've just arrived home. I've been drinking for the past 7 hours straight. I've a pounding headache, and my throat hurts, but for some reason I can still type coherently. I can even spell large words like coherently, and antidisestablishmentarianism, which is the longest word in the English language. 

I'm going to take some heavy medication, maybe play some Battlefield, then pass out and have the mother of all hangovers tomorrow because of all the cheap shit I've been drinking.


----------



## Donnie

Just got home from practice and just cracked open a beer. 

Karl, have another beer.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Donnie said:


> Karl, have another beer.




There is NO MORE BEER!!!! Nooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Lozek

Karl Hungus said:


> I can even spell large words like coherently, and antidisestablishmentarianism, which is the longest word in the English language.



Nope, pseudopseudohypoparathyroidism is the longest in the Oxford English dictionary


----------



## technomancer

ME! There's a few Sam Adams Black Lagers left in my fridge with my name on them.


----------



## Popsyche

I'm stuck in Oklahoma city. I just went to a shitty bar to play some NTN and have a few beers. What a shithole! 4 beers later, I'm back. I miss my guitars!


----------



## Naren

Last night I had 5 beers and 2 cocktails with my girlfriend while eating pizza, spring rolls, chashu, and hashbrown-like stuff, watched a movie, then had some good ol' fashioned sex.  Good stuff.


----------



## KillMAH

I'm a grad student...mentor is out of town...it's Friday...and there's nothing better than throwing back a few Budweisers while doing some protein electrophoresis.


----------



## Mr. S

just about to go down the shops and get some jim bean and ginger beer


----------



## Makelele

I drank the rest of my bottle of salmiakki-schnapps (there wasn't much left). It tasted like cough-syrup.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Just got back from seeing 'Casino Royale' which was amazing; probably one of my favourite Bond movies already.

Now drinking some 'K' and listening to Megadeth before going to the bar for a, hopefully, cheap (but drunken) night out.


----------



## Popsyche

I just got back from a bar in Tulsa, that NTN, Flying dog Pale ale, and $2 shotz of Jaeger!  How wonderful! Oh, yeah, sang some ACDC at their lame Karaoke.


----------



## Vince

Chris said:


> This is a time honored tradition from a site I used to run.
> 
> Been drinkin? About to drink? Thinkin' about drinkin'? Post it here, fellow alcoholics!
> 
> I'll start it off in saying that I'm about to head out to the pub in a bit and have a handful of Guinness.


----------



## Mr. S

raised thumb counts right 


golly i do love the summer  good times


----------



## Kotex

I've been drunk these last two nights. And in yesterdays case, all day. I was so hammered I couln't type. But I could call up this girl.  haha


----------



## skinhead

I remember some sundays back.

60 bucks, we drank wines, baldes(on a champagne bowl you put cider, melon licour and sprite), beer, cocktails.

I remember that i was fine, but when i arrived to my house, i went to the bathroom and i washed my hands, then i puke, but i didn't want to puke.

I had to clean all the sink, it ad meat and a lot of shit.

On sundays i drink a lot, beer and some cocktails, and Jack Daniels (always a glass)


----------



## NDG

I'm officially 21  

Recommend me some drinks.


----------



## dpm

Mahathera said:


> I'm officially 21
> 
> Recommend me some drinks.


 
Quality vodkas. Belvedere, Ciroc, and Grey Goose. Keep them in the freezer and drink them straight


----------



## Karl Hungus

Just had some sweet sweet Belgian necter today, Duvel 8.5% golden ale. Very tasty indeed, I'd recommend it.


----------



## NDG

Tonight, me and Bombay Sapphire.

and thanks for the recommendations, Dan.


----------



## Popsyche

It's well past turkey day here in the east. Anybody drinking? I split a bottle of Petit Syrah over dinner, and had 1100 lite beers, and now I'm going to have a good beer, and hit the hay.


----------



## Naren

I had a little to drink yesterday night and a lot to drink Wednesday night. On Wednesday I had a mug of Kirin beer, kahlua milk, gin and tonic, and an alcohol called "mizutama" at an izakaya (kinda like a Japanese-style bar and grill) called Shirokiya. Then I had this strawberry alcohol and a beer at karaoke. Then we went home to watch a movie. I had a corona, a heineken, and a melon-flavored alcoholic drink. Fun times. Didn't get to bed until 4:30am.


----------



## Shikaru

I just discovered there's a kickass off license 2 minutes up the road from me  . So I just bought a bottle of this:






and I will now get very drunk, and then do it all over again before/at the Tool gig tomorrow


----------



## Scott

Im out of beer, but have a near full bottle of Bailey's I need to get rid of. I don't much fancy the taste of it, but i'll try and get 'er down..


I'll just mix it with shit like, Eggo's or something.


----------



## Shikaru

Scott said:


> Im out of beer, but have a near full bottle of Bailey's I need to get rid of. I don't much fancy the taste of it, but i'll try and get 'er down..
> 
> 
> I'll just mix it with shit like, Eggo's or something.



You don't like the taste of Bailey's?  

Unless we're thinking of different drinks, I find it hard to see how you couldn't like it , though it has been a while since I've had it. My only complaint would be it's a bit Sweet/rich for my tastes, but it's nice in small doses.


----------



## Mr. S

ive been drinking loads..... of lemsip... i fucking hate this flu  its friday and i wanna be at the pub


----------



## Scott

Shikaru said:


> You don't like the taste of Bailey's?
> 
> Unless we're thinking of different drinks, I find it hard to see how you couldn't like it , though it has been a while since I've had it. My only complaint would be it's a bit Sweet/rich for my tastes, but it's nice in small doses.



That's the thing. It's the caramel version, and im not too tolerant of caramel in the first place. A bit too sweet for me.


----------



## Chris

Grabbed cofee tonight with a chick I know, ended up drinking a bottle of wine with her.  

Thus, I'm on bottle #2 now (since I Had to get one for later) and I'm half in the bag.


----------



## Shawn

Nice, Chris. 

Check your PM by the way.


----------



## Chris

I'm afraid of it.

Welcome, Chris.
Private Messages: 126 / 1024


----------



## Shawn

I had called you earlier like around 8 or 9pm, just had a quick question regarding itrader....



Chris said:


> I'm afraid of it.
> 
> Welcome, Chris.
> Private Messages: 126 / 1024


----------



## Nick1

well I had a MASSIVELY shitty day! And tomarrow isnt going to be any better. 
And to top it off I dont have any ID cause a fucking cop took it becuase I didnt have a current registration sticker and he said I have to go to court! So I couldnt buy beer if I wanted to. 

FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Popsyche

Returned from practice having imbibed many fine IPA's. I'm goin' ta bed now... Good Night!


----------



## Kotex

I killed a bottle of some Vodka last night with a bro. It was a new kind I haven't tried before. It was nice and smooth. We both liked it. 
We eneded up heading out to SF with his girl and this other chick. Wlked the street, went into some Italian place. Had some beer. The chicks had some cofee. Huddled around the string culbs and stuff. Got a little high. I had a good night. Got home around 3 ish.


----------



## technomancer

Cuervo + Apple Cider =  

It was an experiment that worked out well. Time to drink more


----------



## Nipples

Gatorade + Creatine

Mostly because I dont drink alcohol.
BLASPHEMY!  Thats not metal!

My bro says it'll help my soreness. 

+My mom yanked the speaker cables out of my poweramp while jamming with my bro earlier.

Maybe its time to take up drinking


----------



## Popsyche

Ok! Friday night! Who's drinkin' !


----------



## technomancer

Yuengling Lager, going old school tonight. My wife's oldest friend Jim is in for the weekend and the 3 of us have almost killed the case. Jim is in the Army and back from Iraq. He's made Major and is going to language school for Chinese followed by deployment to China


----------



## Nick1

I tried some of Blue Moons Winter Ale. For some reason the first thing I thought of after the first sip was Lucky Charms


----------



## technomancer

Another night, another case of Yuengling Lager.


----------



## Popsyche

Just got back from pratice. Had Victory Hop Wallop, Smuttynose IPA, and Snow Goose Winter Ale.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Oh, I got absolutely warped Friday night.

Vodka Martinis always sound like a good idea, but not ontop of countless and varied beers. Must've had 3 Guinness, 3 Hoegaarden, 2 Stella Artios, a Leffe, and something else... Throw on a few Vodka Martinis, and I was crippled.


----------



## technomancer

Yet another night, still more Yuengling Lager. Jim leaves tomorrow, and it's probably a good thing as I think I've pickled myself 



Karl Hungus said:


> Oh, I got absolutely warped Friday night.
> 
> Vodka Martinis always sound like a good idea, but not ontop of countless and varied beers. Must've had 3 Guinness, 3 Hoegaarden, 2 Stella Artios, a Leffe, and something else... Throw on a few Vodka Martinis, and I was crippled.



mmmmm Guiness and Hoegaarden two excellent beers at opposite ends of the light/dark spectrum


----------



## Nick1

I havent gotten totally ripped in a long time. I think I need to get er done.


----------



## Kotex

Last night, I was suplying beer for minors (Metal as can be), ended up drinking with them, and ended up getting a little something extra from one of the girls there 

Ive come to the conclusion I need to suply beer for minors more often  

NOTE: Minors in this case = 19-20yrs old. I just like to call them minors to fuck with them.

On Thursday going to a bar in San Fran with a bud, on friday going to a party, and on saturday going to a keg party. Looks like my week is planned out.


----------



## Jason

Kotex said:


> Last night, I was suplying beer for minors (Metal as can be), ended up drinking with them, and ended up getting a little something extra from one of the girls there
> 
> Ive come to the conclusion I need to suply beer for minors more often
> 
> NOTE: Minors in this case = 19-20yrs old. I just like to call them minors to fuck with them.
> 
> On Thursday going to a bar in San Fran with a bud, on friday going to a party, and on saturday going to a keg party. Looks like my week is planned out.



still illegal. 



Nipples said:


> Gatorade + Creatine
> 
> My bro says it'll help my soreness.



 if i think your saying what i think your saying..drink protein instead..


----------



## Kotex

Oh I wasn't talking about illegal.lmao I could care less
I meant the other thing.lol


----------



## technomancer

Polishing off the last of the leftover Yuengling Lager from the weekend while waiting to turn 35 shortly after midnight.


----------



## Drew

Called in sick with a head cold/sinus infection today - I was dying at work yesterday and left early, and am already feeling better.

I'm contemplating heating up a batch of mulled wine and practicing guitar all day.


----------



## Popsyche

Drew said:


> Called in sick with a head cold/sinus infection today - I was dying at work yesterday and left early, and am already feeling better.
> 
> I'm contemplating heating up a batch of mulled wine and practicing guitar all day.



I prescribe intensive alcohol therapy!


----------



## Kotex

^ As do I. I believe as do we all


----------



## Shikaru

Currently drinking some Budweiser and rockin out to some Pantera  Then I'm gonna head to a mate's gig and get royally drunk, stumble back here, and administer some more Pantera! 

Life doesn't get any better


----------



## Kotex

I'm enjoying the not so fresh feeling of leftover alchi in your stomach after last nights partay.It's okay though. I got this hot chicks number. 
I'm fixing that with some advil, pizza, and beer.lmao Annnnnd in about...5 hours I'll be off again to drink with some friend. Yep yep!


----------



## Nick1

I had to bartend for a party. Needless to say. Im sober as a bird. 

Didnt drink a drop....

Fuck.


----------



## Jason

Nick1 said:


> I had to bartend for a party. Needless to say. Im sober as a bird.
> 
> Fuck.



Man I don't remember the last time I drank.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I've actually been sober since a week or two before Halloween, too. 


What gives with me? My liver is going to start getting uppity if I don't set 'im straight, soon. That's it! Next weekend, I'm getting fucking shit faced!


----------



## Jason

The Dark Wolf said:


> I've actually been sober since a week or two before Halloween, too.
> 
> 
> What gives with me? My liver is going to start getting uppity if I don't set 'im straight, soon. That's it! Next weekend, I'm getting fucking shit faced!



 I probablly won't drink till new years..and at that i won't even get drunk


----------



## The Dark Wolf

You're liver is going to start thinking you're a bitch, Jason. Better watch out for it. He's a mean lil' fuck.


----------



## Jason

The Dark Wolf said:


> You're liver is going to start thinking you're a bitch, Jason. Better watch out for it. He's a mean lil' fuck.



 I can count on one hand how many times i been drunk...and I'm 24  THink about that for a second..


----------



## The Dark Wolf

You're actually pretty smart.


----------



## Scott

I haven't had a drink in about 3 weeks I believe.

It's one of my roommates birthdays this weekend, so i'll be drinking for that. Other than that, I may drink on Christmas.

Drinking is a lot less fun when you do it alone.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

^  I haven't hung out with my friends too much recently. I tried to drink a beer by myself, but eh.

I'm a social drinker, pure and simple.


----------



## Jason

The Dark Wolf said:


> You're actually pretty smart.



Honestly. It's partly I was always told by my dad how no goog can come of drinking AND I just don't like the feeling of being drunk.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I fucking love being drunk. 

Not obliterated, sick the next day drunk... well, ok, that I actually do. Only in moderation. Seriuously, though, I more enjoy getting a decent buzz, and then maintaining it, whilst jamming or hanging with my pals.


----------



## Jason

The Dark Wolf said:


> I fucking love being drunk.
> 
> Not obliterated, sick the next day drunk... well, ok, that I actually do. Only in moderation. Seriuously, though, I more enjoy getting a decent buzz, and then maintaining it, whilst jamming or hanging with my pals.



 dif strokes for dif folks


----------



## DelfinoPie

I travelled back to Stafford for the University christmas party...last year I got alcohol poisoning from drinking so much...I might avoid drinking games and dirty pints tonight unless I want my stomach lining to disapear again and have to drink liquid chalk for the next two weeks.

Also, I'm sticking to one kind of drink for the whole night...usually I start off with some kind of extra strong cider (usually 'K') but tonight I'm starting and finishing on whiskey instead of just moving onto it later in the night.

I want to remember tonight and also not be so smashed that I end up with someone obese or ugly.



"Everytime I drink a beer,
Your lazy eye seems to disapear,
And everytime I down a shot,
I start to think you're hot but I know you're not,
Baby, I just wanna drink you pretty..."


----------



## noodles

.jason. said:


> I can count on one hand how many times i been drunk...and I'm 24  THink about that for a second..



That wasn't drunk, that was a sugar high, you Zima-swilling bitch. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Not obliterated, sick the next day drunk... well, ok, that I actually do. Only in moderation.



 



DelfinoPie said:


> "Everytime I drink a beer,
> Your lazy eye seems to disapear,
> And everytime I down a shot,
> I start to think you're hot but I know you're not,
> Baby, I just wanna drink you pretty..."



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LChjODRNCo8


----------



## Ryan

beer with dinner. nice.







baked bourbon chicken breast pieces on broccoli rice au gratin. washed down with a Sam Adams Black.


----------



## Chris

Christmas bottle of Dalwhinnie, 3/4 gone. 

 Fuck all, I love scotch.


----------



## Kotex

Drank until 5 am last night (morning). Beer and Vodka.

That's right bitches, I mix 


(and don't puke)


----------



## noodles

Our band's Christmas party Saturday night was a pretty good sampling:


----------



## Mr. S

its my birthday this week, which prety much means a UN sanctioned week long drinking session


----------



## Drew

I drank my face off this weekend... I had a friend in from LA for the weekend who'd never been to Boston before, so I showed her around the city. A lot of good food, excellent wine (over the course of the weekend, an awesome South African cabrenet (she has an African rights fetish), a brunello di montalcino, a rossi di montalpulciano, and then a great californian cab, plus a few less memorable bottles), coffee, and walking tours in the unseasonably warm weather. 

Last night, though, we got plastered. Starting with four rounds of mimosas at lunch and rolling from there... Colin places the count at somewhere around 22-ish drinks on the night a peice, that we can remember. Dear lord, my chest is burning this morning. I need to take a break. 

Noodles, we grabbed a bottle of Woodford's, a Basil Hayden, and a Baker's for the holiday season. I've never had the last two, I'm rather looking forward to it.  (just not for another week, lol)


----------



## noodles

Drew said:


> Noodles, we grabbed a bottle of Woodford's, a Basil Hayden, and a Baker's for the holiday season. I've never had the last two, I'm rather looking forward to it.  (just not for another week, lol)



Woodford's Reserve is really good. Basil Hayden's is better, and in just about every way. It somehow manages to be smoother, yet more complex, at the same time.

If you're ever in the mood to "kick it up a notch", grab a bottle of this:






If I had to describe it in one word, that word would be "robust". Put this in a tumbler with one ice cube, and the first sip will damn near rip your tongue off. If Woodford's is a good lager, then Elijah Craig is an IPA. Not to say that it's aggressive in a bad way, because sometimes I'm looking for that drink that you can feel planting hair on your chest as it travels down your gullet, and this one boldly delivers.

Depending on what I'm in the mood for, I switch between the two a lot. Just like drinking beer, though, I tend to start with the lively and end with the smooth.


----------



## Drew

Haha, that's funny - my roommate Colin's go-to bourbon is the regular Elijah Craig, and every once in a while he does grab a bottle of that. The regular Craig (8-year or 12-year?) is pretty decent, but I don't think I've ever tried the 18. 

Woodford's my staple simply because it's so smooth and rich and tastes significantly better than your Knob Creek or Maker's Mark at only a nominal upcharge. But if the Basil Hayden's is better by a similar factor... We grabbed it largely because it was on sale so it didn't make sense NOT to, but it's still affordable enough for occasional bourbon drinking when you just want to enjoy a bourbon or two but not get plastered. 

EDIT - and the Woodford came in a cool gift tin.


----------



## noodles

Drew said:


> Haha, that's funny - my roommate Colin's go-to bourbon is the regular Elijah Craig, and every once in a while he does grab a bottle of that. The regular Craig (8-year or 12-year?) is pretty decent, but I don't think I've ever tried the 18.



Honestly, it's like the difference between a 12 and 18 year old Scotch. Their is just so much character and complexity in the older spirit, with less of that bitter alcoholic bite you get from younger whiskeys. The 12 reminded me of a more refined Jim Beam.


----------



## Naren

I been drinking. Drank on Friday, Saturday, Sunday, yesterday, and I'll probably be drinking again today. Lots of different stuff, but mostly beer and shochu.


----------



## Ryan

I had a Newcastle with dinner tonight :/ Not a $200 bottle of whiskey, but it was tasty


----------



## Popsyche

I drove 5 hours to my company's Christmas party near Lake George, NY. Drunks, I mean drinks started at 4, buffet at 6, we left at 10, went to a bar, and I got back to my "lodge" at about 2:30 am, I think... Oh and I won a pretty hip digital camera at the party.


----------



## Ryan

Sounds like a pretty eventful night Bill! 
Free food, drinks, and camera. Nice.


----------



## JPMDan

man I'd like some Jack and Coke right about now or atleast a coke with rum


----------



## Mr. S

just played an xmas gig with free beer for bands.... needles to say im fuckingf pissed


----------



## Hexer

JPMDan said:


> man I'd like some Jack and Coke right about now or atleast a coke with rum



hey, thats not that bad of an idea actually, there still is some Bacardi somewhere here...


----------



## JPMDan

Hexer said:


> hey, thats not that bad of an idea actually, there still is some Bacardi somewhere here...


 
Party at your house!!!!!


----------



## Kotex

^I'm there!!


----------



## JPMDan

Kotex said:


> ^I'm there!!


 
Party On Garth!


----------



## Kotex

Those dudes were cool.


----------



## jim777

I had a friend drop off 2 cases of Chimay blue label at my house on Sunday. He bought them (and about 10 other cases) with comps from one of the AC casinos, so they're basically free to him. He's a professional gambler, so it look slike free Belgian beer may be a regular occurence for a while. Cool stuff!


----------



## Popsyche

I'm on my way! Were in South Joisey are you?


----------



## Shawn

Tonight I hung out with an old high school buddy (there's actually a pic of us playing guitars in my junior year yearbook ), pretty cool that he had a mini refridgerator of cold beers in his living room. I had a few, tasted pretty good.


----------



## Kotex

I'm currently feeding my beer gut with some Michelob Ultra and Heineken.
Michelob is goooooooooood shit.


----------



## Ancestor

Kotex said:


> I'm currently feeding my beer gut with some Michelob Ultra and Heineken.
> Michelob is goooooooooood shit.



I don't really like the taste of the Ultra, but I can respect it's alcohol content. Can't go wrong with Heineken. I had a 12-pack of Heinecans (the little keg-looking things) a month or so ago. Good stuff. Nice and fresh.


----------



## Kotex

^^haha, those are the Heinekens I have. I made a beer run for some peoples so I get some for free. 

The Ultra's the only one I've ever had. I was tempted to try the Amber.


----------



## skinhead

I drunk some things on the 2 last hours:

Guinnes Beer x 1
Black Beer Modelo (mexico) x 1
Heineken 1 litre x 4
"Smurf semen" x 1 (Vodka, pinneaple licour and Blue Curacao)

That Smurf semen fucked me up, but i'm here posting this. I have to get a camera to take some pics about this saturday, first some patys and then on 1 or 2 we are going to "Infierno Grande (Bif infierno)" and drink a freaking a lot. And i'm going to have some extra money, 'cuase i'm working


----------



## DelfinoPie

My best friend's dad is taking us all to his works christmas party on Saturday, paying for us all to get into the club etc...

We're also drinking round my mates beforehand so no doubt I'll be knocking back a few Carlings (normally I would complain but hey, its free ), whiskey and cokes, assorted cocktails his dad will probably make us from his encyclopedic knowledge of everything and well, I'll be sticking to the well known motto:

"If its wet - Drink it."

Pictures will be taken I think. And posted no doubt.


----------



## Kotex

Modelo's pretty good.


----------



## NDG

A little early to be drinking, but I had a shot of bombay sapphire and now my head is spinning a bit.  I am a light weight 

Edit* Followed that up with a shot of Captain Morgan Tatoo and now I think I'm a little drunk (for the first time)


----------



## Kotex

^Welcome to the club!!!
It's never too early to get drunk. I've been drunk at 10 in the morning!


----------



## Mr. S

ive been drinking for a week straight now, now iu just have my big drinking session tomorrow.... i love birthdays


----------



## Drew

noodles said:


> Woodford's Reserve is really good. Basil Hayden's is better, and in just about every way. It somehow manages to be smoother, yet more complex, at the same time.



I just opened the Basil Hayden's. Wow. 

Jury's still out as to which I prefer - I suspect I'll have to drink more of bothto make my mind up.


----------



## DelfinoPie

I wasn't going to go out tonight because of plans to go out on the 23rd...however, I did. And I'm fucked.

I shall have some weird whiskey dreams tonight, man


----------



## skinhead

Kotex said:


> Modelo's pretty good.



yeah, i feel it better than guinnes. Now guinnes have a lot of water flavour, i'm wrong? i just feel that.


----------



## Edroz

12:43 in the afternoon... enjoying some delirium nocturnum belgian ale


----------



## Popsyche

Edroz said:


> 12:43 in the afternoon... enjoying some delirium nocturnum belgian ale



Dat be sum gooood stuff!


----------



## Hexer

JPMDan said:


> Party at your house!!!!!



WHERE THE HELL have you all been?????

ah well, I figured out that rum isnt really my thing I prefer whiskey or brandy


----------



## Mr. S

skinhead said:


> yeah, i feel it better than guinnes. Now guinnes have a lot of water flavour, i'm wrong? i just feel that.



try guinnes and scotch mixed together in a pint, you'll love it


----------



## Edroz

Popsyche said:


> Dat be sum gooood stuff!



you know it bill i do love my ales... victory hop devil and hop wallop are some other faves of mine


----------



## Popsyche

Edroz said:


> you know it bill i do love my ales... victory hop devil and hop wallop are some other faves of mine



I just stocked up! I have Hop Wallop, Smuttynose IPA, Stone's IPA and Stone's Ruination IPA. It's gonna be a bitter Christmas!


----------



## Kotex

Took my little brother out last night to a chirstmas party. Got him drunk.
What are big bro's for?haha


----------



## playstopause

The usual (just like every night, i hardly can spent a day without having at least one) :

good 'ol Quebec micro-brewery beer.





Watching the game, having a Tremblay! Cheers!


----------



## Karl Hungus

You know, it'd be easier for me to count the days that I've _not_ been drinking.

I've been drinking every day this week, apart from Wednesday. Which is odd, because Wednesday's are Rock Night in my local.


----------



## playstopause

Karl Hungus said:


> You know, it'd be easier for me to count the days that I've _not_ been drinking.



I just found a brother!


----------



## 777

here in ireland your legal at 18, although most of the irish youth population are drinking since 13-14 , which to be perfectly honest disgusts me, im 16 and have not yet had the urge to drink and am happy to wait til 18, i still probably wont drink that much at all , so a message; DRINK RESPONSIBLY guys


----------



## DelfinoPie

Whose been drinking? Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Christmas eve = night in leyland going round the rough pubs getting wrecked trying to chat up all the dirty girls that were in my year in high school. YES!!


----------



## Kotex

I'll probably be drinking on Christmas.
Prolly just killing a few beers or something. Should be cool.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I'm drunk yet again. Obviously.

Infact, I'll probably be drunk straight for the next week, non stop. Got a 24 pack of Guinness for crimbo, and 10 Stella Artios and 4 Hoegaarden and some other crap beer.



777 said:


> here in ireland your legal at 18, although most of the irish youth population are drinking since 13-14 , which to be perfectly honest disgusts me, im 16 and have not yet had the urge to drink and am happy to wait til 18, i still probably wont drink that much at all , so a message; DRINK RESPONSIBLY guys



I was 17 when I started drinking myself. No harm in waiting untill you're old enough.

Besides, it's usually the young Anto and John-Joe types who start drinking at 13 or 14, then try and steal people's mobile phones and threaten to stab you. Not exactly the kind of people to immitate.


----------



## noodles

Drew said:


> I just opened the Basil Hayden's. Wow.
> 
> Jury's still out as to which I prefer - I suspect I'll have to drink more of bothto make my mind up.



Told you it was good. I love both, but the Basil's is just plain amazing. 



Mr. S said:


> try guinnes and scotch mixed together in a pint, you'll love it



That sounds like a desecration of both drinks. 



Edroz said:


> you know it bill i do love my ales... victory hop devil and hop wallop are some other faves of mine





Popsyche said:


> I just stocked up! I have Hop Wallop, Smuttynose IPA, Stone's IPA and Stone's Ruination IPA. It's gonna be a bitter Christmas!



Anderson Hop Ottn IPA rules all. Nothing has more hops than that stuff.


----------



## Jason

I'm a light weight and I been drinking a lil..


----------



## Donnie

Just started.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Today, so far, I have been drinking Champagne.


----------



## Popsyche

noodles said:


> Anderson Hop Ottn IPA rules all. Nothing has more hops than that stuff.



Actually, Alimony Ale (the bitterest brew in America) is hoppier, but no where NEAR as good as the might Bear-a-lope! (Look at the Anderson Valley label!) That stuff is very tasty, and in my opinion, the best beer brewed in the US.


----------



## Mr. S

just opened my 6th bulmers, dang i love cider







and ive got a bunch of imported nigerian Guinness to get through which sounds intresting


----------



## noodles

Popsyche said:


> Actually, Alimony Ale (the bitterest brew in America) is hoppier, but no where NEAR as good as the might Bear-a-lope! (Look at the Anderson Valley label!) That stuff is very tasty, and in my opinion, the best beer brewed in the US.



Now I have two beers I have to try.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Mr. S said:


> and ive got a bunch of imported nigerian Guinness to get through which sounds intresting



Nigerian Guinness!? 

You'll have to let me know how you get on with that. Although if the Nigerians I've lived with last year are anything to go by, I wouldn't be the first person to test out of product of that country.


----------



## Jason

I started off x-mas by waking up wobbling of the couch walking straight to the fridge and guzzling a Smirnoff triple black  Then drank a few rum and cokes  I have come to the conclusion Coconut rum goes good with 1.) Diet coke with lime 2.) sprite zero 3.) Dr. Pepper


----------



## Kotex

Dudes, Im drunk right now. I burning a Pentagram disc, Ive had 8 plus shots. Damn. Ive had a few beers as well. Im feeling nice and Im enjoying the fuck out of it. Im about to cook me some noodles and listen to some music.


----------



## Ancestor

Had 4 Bud select bowling pin pint bottles tonight. I wasn't going to drink, then I was just like, "Ah, the hell with it. I'll have a few."


----------



## Metal Ken

had 3 Michelob Ultras' and played starcraft for 4 hours tonight \m/


----------



## Mr. S

Karl Hungus said:


> Nigerian Guinness!?
> 
> You'll have to let me know how you get on with that. Although if the Nigerians I've lived with last year are anything to go by, I wouldn't be the first person to test out of product of that country.



it was great man, i didnt get through it all as i was a bit wrecked due becuase of the cider, but it was a bit fruitier than normal and a bit stronger over all real nice, ive got some left so ill be finnishing those off when i go see friends later 



noodles said:


> That sounds like a desecration of both drinks.



i implore you to try it man, i think you'll be pleasantly supprised, i usually save it for heavy drinking sessions, but it its a lovely drink, try it now 

i cant have been the only person to try guinness and scotch, Karl how bout you buddy?


----------



## Karl Hungus

Mr. S said:


> it was great man, i didnt get through it all as i was a bit wrecked due becuase of the cider, but it was a bit fruitier than normal and a bit stronger over all real nice, ive got some left so ill be finnishing those off when i go see friends later



Fruitier? Guinness shouldn't be fruity. Belgian beers should be fruity, but not Guinness.

I'm gonna have to try that out of curiosity now.



Mr. S said:


> i cant have been the only person to try guinness and scotch, Karl how bout you buddy?



Well, I can't remember if I did or not, but as it happens, I've got a bottle of cheap scotch that I've been trying to get rid of rather quickly, and I have lots and lots of Guinness, so it seems like it could be worth a shot.

So later on, after I've woken up, you won't be the only person to try it.


----------



## Kotex

You know what's nice about this thread? Is posting shit and then getting on later re-discovering your posts. I always just remember posting stuff, not really what. Then I get on here and hunt 'em down and re-read them. Awesome.


And yes, I've been up all night. Got my second wind.lol


----------



## Popsyche

It was a rare one for ol' Popsyche last night. I went over to my neighbor's garage (If the lights are on, there's a party!) for a couple quick lite beers, and I get assaulted with shots. They had acquired a drink fountain which that had managed to fill, and 3 people were there, so I was pressed into duty to finish a couple gallons of some really alcoholic fruit punch stuff. Then, we did about 8 shots. I was regaled with stories of fistfights that took place on Christmas eve. I always miss the good stuff!


----------



## Drew

I've aquired five corks for our wall over the past two days, and the serious drinking won;t even begin until tonight.


----------



## Ryan

Cold weather outside, sittin back with PJs and a hoodie havin a glass of chilled cream.







_(sorry, i know this photo is in drew-vision)_


----------



## Karl Hungus

Ah, Carolans. Very nice. 

I'm currently not drunk, but have been drinking Guinness as one does. Haven't yet tried the scotch in one yet, but I will.


----------



## Shawn

Went out for a few beers in town w/my friend tonight (the same ol' crowd still after 6 months or so at the pub I went too. ), I haven't been out in a while, I drank 4 PBR drafts (2 for Tuesday  )


----------



## Karl Hungus

I've drank the Guinness & Scotch concoction. It gets my approval, quite smooth and tasty.

Once again, I am fucking pissed. Got some headache right now... The hangover fairy isn't going to be nice tomorrow.


----------



## skinhead

Here's a video of my cousin Gaston, joking and dancing outside of a club:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5cZnvnfoR0

"Para los pibes de junin amigo!" ----> for the people of junin, my friend!


----------



## NDG

Captain Morgan Tattoo with Mountain Dew 

edit because I can't spell


----------



## Karl Hungus

Not much of a hangover today, but all the pizza and booze from last night really did a number on me, and I've felt so bloated today it's unreal.

Today I've been drinking Tennants, which is pretty nice as far as cheap crap goes. I should have all the Tennants finished by tomorrow.

Amazing though, isn't it? The last day that I wasn't drinking was the Wednesday before Christmas. I've been drunk for over a week, and I've got enough booze to last me another week at least.


----------



## Popsyche

Just finishing up night 3 at my sister's house in New Hampshire, and my 3rd straight night of not being straight. I'm down to my last case and a half of bitter-ass IPA ( I had to buy more). It's a good thing I go home tomorrow, and then off to do some SERIOUS drinking with my Penn State friends. BTW, Any of you attending NAMM should let me know to see if we can arrange a night at the show.


----------



## Karl Hungus

All is going to plan, and I'm dusting off the last of the Tennants as we speak.


----------



## Kotex

After practice last night, we got invited to these girls house. When we got there we got them to buy us 40's.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Today I thought I'd give myself a rest from drinking before new years, but my housemate came home with a few cans of Stella Artois and a few bottles of Bavaria.

I've never had Bavaria in a bottle before. I didn't even think you could get them in bottles. Anyway, my interest was piqued, and today I have been drinking again.


----------



## DelfinoPie

So its been a good few months since I went to the rock club and chatted up anything that moved...well, mostly anything in a skirt and tragically it wasn't all female. So tonight I went again, it was good...for one they played 'Intergalactic' by the Beastie Boys -- so its not rock, but if you don't get up and dance to it you're a loser. There I said it.

Also, they played "Highway to Hell" and dedicated it to Saddam Hussein...poor taste some may think but I laughed and I don't regret it, they also dedicated "Bohemian Rhapsody" to him but past the line about shooting someone in the head it lost its effect, plus that song makes fuck all sense and I don't like it.

Whiskey and coke for £3.40? (a single as well)...I never did receive the complimentary blowjob to go with my over-priced drink but fuck it, I still have SOME money left.

A pint of strongbow for £2.90...Thats a disgrace...I will rant about this, but not here. 


In the ever so popular form of a myspace blog I shall dispense the observations of the night in a (hopefully) comedic way that everyone can relate to.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Tonight I am drinking Stella Artois.


----------



## technomancer

screwdrivers tonight


----------



## Jason

3rd cupo rum..


----------



## NDG

Killian's Irish Red


----------



## Karl Hungus

Last night I was drinking Guinness, Stella Artios, and more Guinness.

Not started drinking anything tonight either. It's been nearly 2 weeks since I've not drank.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

yyyyyeeehhhddddI'm BSOLUTELY fucking WASTED!¬!!! I love you all,. I love my parents for being ace anxd I love the girl I pulled tonight, fopr she is very hot!!! 



Gunna fgo list4n to killswitfh till the polivce come round an tell me to turn it foen!!!


ps givwe me positive rep for I am the drunkest!!!!!KSDJBFLFHSDLISD METAL

HOW BOUT u reply u gay boydQ





edit- Oops. I was quite drunk last night.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Yep, more guinnes tonight. Haven't broken my string of not drinking.


----------



## Hexer

some whisky going from the bottle to the glass now..... then on from there


----------



## NDG

a bottle of chardonnay


----------



## playstopause

(Too) many Sleeman beers.


----------



## Popsyche

playstopause said:


> (Too) many Sleeman beers.



 Sleemans!

My old drummer, my bass player and I just finished 1100 beers, a pile of lasagna, some salad, and a cheery cheesecake. It's a good time to settle back with a caffeine free diet Coke, and type stuff at you guys! Cheers!


----------



## Rick

Popsyche said:


> Sleemans!
> 
> My old drummer, my bass player and I just finished 1100 beers, a pile of lasagna, some salad, and a cheery cheesecake. It's a good time to settle back with a caffeine free diet Coke, and type stuff at you guys! Cheers!



Wow, 1100 beers between the three of you? Y'all are a bunch of gods.  

Unless those beers are Natty Lights.


----------



## Popsyche

rg7420user said:


> Wow, 1100 beers between the three of you? Y'all are a bunch of gods.
> 
> Unless those beers are Natty Lights.



Ok, ok, I had about 11 beers! I never went to college for math! (Geeze! I went to Penn State, ... for the beer!)


----------



## NDG

hmm


----------



## Hexer

been drinking yesterday evening, at my aunts birthday

I mean: what else can you do, sitting at a table with some 10 40+ years old.... well... ladies  celebrating, drinking, singing??

I even found out my uncle has a bottle of pretty nice scotch, so


----------



## Kotex

I killed about 18 beers on Friday night. And two shots of some nasty Hen and some other shit that tasted like it came out of Satans ass.


----------



## Popsyche

I spent 6 hours baking up some beans and went to my neighbors to watch the Eagles kick pussy Giant ass! YES!!! 

Drank a ton of beer while kids played Sims.


----------



## Kotex

Well, it's 2pm here but it's nighttime somewhere. I'm off to drink with my mate Alex.


----------



## Buzz762

Just got done drinking some St. Julian cherry wine.. Not really a fan of the taste.


----------



## omentremor

Few days till I get metalled up and shitfaced at a mates.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah, I forgot to add~ I went out last night with my friend, we went to a local pub. 2 for Tuesday. I had a few.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

As I am posting this I am eating pizza while drinking an orange juice/green tea/leftover champagne mix (the champagne is not uber-diluted w/ OJ/tea, it's just that I am using a huge cup.)



Roundhouse_Kick said:


> yyyyyeeehhhddddI'm BSOLUTELY fucking WASTED!¬!!! I love you all,. I love my parents for being ace anxd I love the girl I pulled tonight, fopr she is very hot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gunna fgo list4n to killswitfh till the polivce come round an tell me to turn it foen!!!
> 
> 
> ps givwe me positive rep for I am the drunkest!!!!!KSDJBFLFHSDLISD METAL
> 
> HOW BOUT u reply u gay boydQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit- Oops. I was quite drunk last night.


 
+Erep for drunkeness

Edit: It's about ten minutes after the rest oft his was posted. I am now going to drink the last of something I fermented myself... *Cthulu Cockatil !!* (yes, I made that up just now) and I will be eating Ramen and a twinky (which *WILL* be dipped in the soup)

Wierd bassist food FTW!!


----------



## settite

Chris said:


> This is a time honored tradition from a site I used to run.
> 
> Been drinkin? About to drink? Thinkin' about drinkin'? Post it here, fellow alcoholics!
> 
> I'll start it off in saying that I'm about to head out to the pub in a bit and have a handful of Guinness.



Whats alcohol? Ive never heard of this mysterious substance...


----------



## Chris

settite said:


> Whats alcohol? Ive never heard of this mysterious substance...





I have to post up some of those pics from Vegas. 

Everyone else: I once left this fine fellow at 5AM in a Vegas strip club, covered in women with like $800 in his pocket. He woke up with a buck and a big ass smile.


----------



## The Dark Wolf




----------



## ohio_eric

He had a dollar left? Why? Not man enough to spend 800 dollars on strippers?


----------



## settite

They wanted more than 1 dollar  Trust me I tried!


----------



## ohio_eric

settite said:


> They wanted more than 1 dollar  Trust me I tried!






Nothing like negoitating with a stipper, I guess.


----------



## Popsyche

Chris said:


> I have to post up some of those pics from Vegas.
> 
> Everyone else: I once left this fine fellow at 5AM in a Vegas strip club, covered in women with like $800 in his pocket. He woke up with a buck and a big ass smile.



Yeeeaahhhh! Boooooyyyyeeee!  Been there, dun that, got the canker sores.


----------



## Aaron

i just go to mexico for that, $800 will last you a week


----------



## Kotex

So, I'm off to Reno this Saturday. I'll be sure to let you guys in on the (drunken)stories. Hopefully I won't be locked up in jail.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Oh god, I woke up this morning with such a screaming headache, it's unreal. What a fucking hangover...


----------



## Kotex

Well...some shit happened and I never made it to Reno. I did see mountains with snow on them.  
Oh well...


----------



## omentremor

Im extrmeely hungover.still drunk i think. im not sure. maybe a combination of the two. we drnk 20 beers betwen teh3 of us and bottle of teqila. I havnt prperly slept n there is sand everywhere from the beach. Im also cant find my pants. Fucking Disincarnate RULE. Been listening to em all night.


----------



## Kotex

^lmao. It's awesome when you can't find shit. I did that one night and lost my shoes. I left them at somebody's house, I don't even know why i took them off.lol


----------



## Hexer

hmmmm...... there was some guy (or was it a girl? I dont remember) at my school who lost his (her?) pants on a party (a party organised by the school) and got them back in the schools office the following week...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Karl Hungus

I dusted off the last of the Guinness last night.


----------



## Ancestor

omentremor said:


> Im also cant find my pants. .



 Beautiful. That's how you know it was a good party.

I've been enjoying some Beck's tall boys and cheap wine (Carlo Rossi cabernet). Now listening to High Voltage at 7:53am. My class doesn't start until 7pm, so I'm good.

*Now switched to Dirty Deeds*

 

Got a rock and roll band and a fast right hand, gonna get to the top, nothings gonna stop us no nothing...


----------



## eaeolian

I had a few at Metal Church last night...


----------



## Drew

I WILL be drinking tonight, as it's 8:30, I'm still at work, and I just realized that the client fucked something up and I WILL have to come in tomorrow, after all, because I don't trust my boss to fix it without me there to work with him yet.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Went to a wedding over the weekend. Thus, I was drinking a lot of a champagne/chamborn mix (~80/20 mix, pretty tasty). Pretty good buzz and great food, plus no hangover.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well i had a few beers yesterday.. and a few beers today.. probably none tomorrow or over the weekend. I'll get back to business next monday, possibly.


----------



## Kotex

Drank last weekend. And got hammered last night. Got home at about 5, just woke up and it's 2.

I got the fuckin' shakes too.


----------



## Mr. S

tequila and beer ouch.... fucking arsenal beat spurs


----------



## Ancestor

Kotex said:


> Drank last weekend. And got hammered last night. Got home at about 5, just woke up and it's 2.
> 
> I got the fuckin' shakes too.



Ha! We had practice tonight and as I was handing the drummer a piece of paper with some timing stuff on it she exclaims, "Your hand is shaking! You're drinking too much."

I bought a nice 1.5 liter bottle of cheap Sangria tonight, drank that, fell asleep for a few hours and then started on a 4 pack of Becks tall boys at about 4am. 

We did a show over the weekend and after we got back home I got hammered. Finished up the evening Bon Scott style with "Just one more."

And here I am again. Do I have a problem? ha ha... oh, well. There were two different types of 12 packs on sale tonight - one was Michelob ultra amber and the other was Beck's premier light. I bought one of each. I had a couple of the ultras and now I'm finishing up with the Beck's premier. At 67 calories, this is not a bad beer at all.


----------



## Kotex

^^haha Nice.
Um I'm sick. And guess what? Nothing cures sickness like more drinking! 

Yeah, So Saturday got HAMMERED. Lost my phone and wallet at my friends house (I found it in the morning). One of the chicks there was aparently answering all my phone calls. People thought they interupted me fucking.lol

Then drank all superbowl sunday. Beer after beer after beer. Then some BBQ.Then some more beer. Then I went home, brushed my teeth. Some more friends called me up for the after party. Went there got hella drunk. This chick I was making out with ending up passing out later (DAMN! Could have had some HAHA). Then we had an after after party. Drank some more there. 

My friend ended up banging one of the chicks while I was there (it's a one room apartment, but theres like a curtain around the bed). I continued to drink while they were fucking. Got bored so I decided to time him. 21 minutes and some change.haha. We took her brand new case of beer(leaving one we had half emptied) and a bottle of some nasty shit my friend was drinking. and left and then went and chilled at this one girls house for awile. Then I went home. Fun weekend.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

holey poo! I'm drunk after ONE ½ liter 8% beer.. pays out to skip lunch


----------



## Lozek

No Comment:


----------



## metalfiend666

What's that nasty growth on your head? Oh, it's only James...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Cocktail mixing night tonight


----------



## Drew

Lozek said:


> No Comment:





Dude, that pic rocks. Also, the chick next to James, I think (tough to tell ) is smoking.


----------



## metalfiend666

Yeah, the gurning twat is James (7 Dying Trees) and Andy (Lozek) in the guy neeling down. The girl is Andy's girlfriend Lucy.


----------



## Lozek

Funny thing is, she was drunker than all of us. I ended up having to walk all the way home carrying her


----------



## Drew

1.) Well done, Andy. 

2.) I have absolutely NO idea which of you is the one kneeling down. Near as I can tell, everyone's sort of all falling over together. 

EDIT - 3.) I just got the following email from my buddy Kevin:



El Diablo said:


> Yeah I drove in so I&#8217;m comin over right after work, strap on a helmet, things are gonna get scary!



Yeah, I'm drinking tonight.


----------



## Hexer

damn, have been on vacation for about a week now and have NOT been drinking so far......
ah, maybe tomorrow, lets see if I can sleep at my friends place  (sucks if you have to drive yourself to get to nearly ALL of the parties...)


----------



## Popsyche

Drew said:


> 1.) Well done, Andy.
> 
> 2.) I have absolutely NO idea which of you is the one kneeling down. Near as I can tell, everyone's sort of all falling over together.
> 
> EDIT - 3.) I just got the following email from my buddy Kevin:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm drinking tonight.


----------



## metalfiend666

Drew said:


> 2.) I have absolutely NO idea which of you is the one kneeling down. Near as I can tell, everyone's sort of all falling over together.


 
He's the guy in the bottom left with the baseball cap and his mouth wide open.



Drew said:


> Yeah, I'm drinking tonight.


 
And that's different to any other night because...?


----------



## Ancestor

3 liter wine bottles on sale. So... oh, well. That's the way it goes. I like some wine at 9:14am on a Sunday.



Lozek said:


> No Comment:


----------



## Kotex

I've been drinking tons of Moosehead waiting for the job people to call me back. And they did. I start on Thursday. 7 months of "transition" over, yay!

Time to get drunk and celebrate!haha


----------



## Hexer

Kotex: congrats!!!

finally: been out and drinking with a friend saturday night. I slept at his place so I didnt have to drive home


----------



## Kotex

^ Thanks man!!! Awesome you got to drink some!


----------



## Ancestor

10:03am... what do we do? I don't know about you, but I get to work on some tall boys. Albertson's has a killer price of $4.29 for a 4 pack of Beck's. Whewie. That first drink put a chill down my spine that radiated out my arms to my finger tips. 

Hope everyone has a great day. Kotex, congrats on the job, dude.


----------



## Kotex

^haha. Thanks bro.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Wasted. roper sluts are the best'!


----------



## Hexer

glass of whisky right in front of me, cheers guys!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oi! scotch for me tonight! Cheers!


----------



## Mr. S

what the fuck? why am i drinking gin and pissing tonic? what the hell, well i polished off 3 bottles of red wine last night so thats ok


----------



## Hexer

Wiggywiggler said:


> oi! scotch for me tonight! Cheers!



hey man, how do you feel today, I'm quite fine actually


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hexer said:


> hey man, how do you feel today, I'm quite fine actually



 all is well, except I woke up past 4pm and I have stuff to do


----------



## Hexer

I actually woke up around 11 or 12 o clock I think
and it seems like no recording today so I COULD have went on for a bit  but it probably was better not to lol

we need to get more scotch-drinkers in the chat next time!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

We must arrange a drunken chat night


----------



## Hexer

Wiggywiggler said:


> We must arrange a drunken chat night



DCN FTW!  

now a voice-chat probably would be some serious fun


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Holy poo, I've had way too much tonight as well..


----------



## Buzz762

i feel like I am going to hurl.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Ok Everyone, please clear the way to the bathroom. Buzz is about to hurl!


----------



## nitelightboy

Me and Jason went to Downtown Hollywood Saturday for a few drinks. Some Screaming Nazis and Corona. Although somehow, Lemon Drops got downed too. Damn my weird friends. And Drew, he told me he was semi-drunk. I did it, I got him to drink some real stuff!!!! I'll post a pic or 2 later.


----------



## Drew

metalfiend666 said:


> And that's different to any other night because...?



Well, because I suceeded in getting about as drunk as my roommate'd ever seen me. Honestly, it was sort of amazing we got let into the bar we went down to see some band at that I barely remember going to (Kevin and I split a beer in the cab, which apparently did me in), and then I drank another three stiff red bull and vodkas while I was there. It eventually got to the point where we just left so as not to make asses out of ourselves...

...and stopped at another bar near my house on the way home, when the cabbie missed my turn.  I woke up with a blank bit of cash register tape with a phone number of the bar we'd just left in my handwriting on the back, and on the front a phone number in someone else's handwriting I didn't recognize. As this wasn't exactly the greatest of bars, I tossed that one out without asking too many questions.


----------



## Ancestor

Drew said:


> and on the front a phone number in someone else's handwriting I didn't recognize.



You should call it, dude.   

I'm bored as hell. Two tall boy Beck's, now I'm hitting the wine. At least there's Adult Swim.


----------



## Drew

No way in hell. I want to know what I'm getting into.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

That's why you set up a meeting in a public place, and tell her to meet you somewheres specific, that way you can scope it out from afar and see if shes hot or not. If not you can just ditch her.


----------



## Ancestor

Yargh. Roommate bought one of the tiny kegs of Heineken, so pounded as much of that as I could, before I had to switch over to wine. I don't have all night ya know! 

Totally fucked up scene at the shed today. Hope all my equipment is still intact tomorrow.


----------



## Hexer

was at a friends yesterday. we found out he still had the bottle of mead I had given him for his last birthday


----------



## Drew

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's why you set up a meeting in a public place, and tell her to meet you somewheres specific, that way you can scope it out from afar and see if shes hot or not. If not you can just ditch her.



The odds of me picking up a girl actually worth dating, drunk out of my mind, at a Pizzaria Uno's at 2 in the morning are close enough to zero that I'm prepared to not take that chance.


----------



## Ancestor

Drew said:


> The odds of me picking up a girl actually worth dating, drunk out of my mind, at a Pizzaria Uno's at 2 in the morning are close enough to zero that I'm prepared to not take that chance.



Dude, you never know.  The thing that I find hilarious is that you don't remember it at all. Not even a glimmer?  Ah... that's good stuff.

Well, I've been hitting the Beck's, Heineken and Carlo Rossi wine. I feel... eh, OK... but I'm thankful for the libations. Very tasty. Plus my roommate made (I'm not exaggerating) 5 pans full of Italian food - lasagna, manicotti, etc. The dude can cook. That shit is totally encoded into the old chromosomes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Drew said:


> The odds of me picking up a girl actually worth dating, drunk out of my mind, at a Pizzaria Uno's at 2 in the morning are close enough to zero that I'm prepared to not take that chance.




Doesn't hurt to take a peek


----------



## Lozek

Anyone else find beer tastes better if you point at it?


----------



## technomancer

Well, after 2 months alcohol and cigarette free I decided tonight was time to reintroduce my system to some toxins. Smoking and drinking Yuengling Lager


----------



## omentremor

OOOWWWWW. MY head. Scotch is a bastard. Beer is alright, but when he gets in a pack with scotch and cheap wine they get mean. Bloody fun night though.


----------



## garcia3441

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's why you set up a meeting in a public place, and tell her to meet you somewheres specific, that way you can scope it out from afar and see if shes hot or not. If not you can just ditch her.



Been there, done that.


----------



## Ancestor

Lozek said:


> Anyone else find beer tastes better if you point at it?



Yes, I do find it is better when you point at it. Ha!



technomancer said:


> Well, after 2 months alcohol and cigarette free I decided tonight was time to reintroduce my system to some toxins. Smoking and drinking Yuengling Lager



Nice. Gotta keep lubed up, after all.



omentremor said:


> OOOWWWWW. MY head. Scotch is a bastard. Beer is alright, but when he gets in a pack with scotch and cheap wine they get mean. Bloody fun night though.



Cheap wine is happening. But, yeah, scotch needs to be treated with respect. It's way too easy to get a lot of it down quickly.

And speaking of cheap wine! Picked up another 3 liter of Carlo Rossi along with some Sam Adams and Beck's tonight. Had a great time watching the Black Sabbath story volumes I and II, and some BLS Doom Troopin with a friend of mine.


----------



## Ancestor

Ah, goddamnit. Well, I drink alone. That's no problem. 3 liters of Carlo Rossi gone. The mini keg of Heineken bit the dust today, too. A nice new friend of mine made me some amazing vegetable lasagna and we enjoyed some Italian wine. It was "Bella... something. Very tasty. Not overstated, but you knew it was there. Low sugar, as the tears ran extremely fast. 

Eh, I hate partying alone. Here's to all my brothers (and an occasional sister) on SS.org. Love you guys and I'm hoping good things are happening for you in your world.


----------



## Lozek

Yeeeeeeah!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well whadda ya know, I'm bozing again.. and there is edumacation as well as school tomorrow.. Blame me for living on the edge.


----------



## DelfinoPie

It's Superheroes/Villains tonight at the Student Union...lack of preparation has left me without a costume but oh well, I only know one guy dressing up anyway.

I just got back from "Bargain Booze" with a big ol' bottle of Captain Morgan's Original 

Now I'm going to watch Top Gun then later Pans Labyrinth.

Possible pic-story from the night.


----------



## Ancestor

DelfinoPie said:


> It's Superheroes/Villains tonight at the Student Union...lack of preparation has left me without a costume but oh well, I only know one guy dressing up anyway.
> 
> I just got back from "Bargain Booze" with a big ol' bottle of Captain Morgan's Original
> 
> Now I'm going to watch Top Gun then later Pans Labyrinth.
> 
> Possible pic-story from the night.



I love a good pic story. Wouldn't mind seeing some pics from that Superheroes/Villains thing either!


----------



## Karl Hungus

I drank myself stupid last night, fell over a couple of times, and managed to have one of the worst hangovers yet. Still not as bad as my own house party a couple of weeks ago though, now that was the mother of all hangovers.

So I do believe I will try to stop drinking.


----------



## Ancestor

Sometimes it feels good just to dry out for awhile. After a bender usually isn't a good time for me, though. Hangover=hair of the dog


----------



## noodles

I had at least eight Maker's Mark doubles at Mike's coverband gig last night. I really don't remember much of last night.


----------



## Buzz762

Not drinking now, but I wish I was.


----------



## Lozek

Got pretty drunk, spoke to a load of people on the phone that I only remember 'cos it's on my call records. Ah well, don't 'spose I insulted them too much


----------



## Mattmc74

Drinking some Jack after work today


----------



## Chris

4 beer lunch with Drew and Steve, ftw!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Just pursuaded my two remaining housemates (everyone has fucked off home for easter) to go out tonight for one last time before the end of the term.

The only alcohol I have in the house is sambuca so I'm going to pick up some lemonade and have some double sambuca and lemonades. I need to think of a better name for that drink.

My breath is going to reek before I even get to the union but since I only have a fiver in my back pocket it should make for a cheap night out


----------



## omentremor

Simply put my 9 friends and I made a sculpture on my shelf last night. THis is a very very long shelf.
59 empty beer bottles/cans
6 empty vodka mix cans
2 empty vodka bottles
1 empty irish coffee bottle
1 empty rum bottle
1 empty wine bottel
1 empty bottle of port
and half a coconut which was our chalice of metal.

OWWWWW MY HEAD

Ill try and get the pics up. NOTE pics not pic. Wouldnt fit in one pic.


----------



## moonshine1

dude U shoulda seen me last night, i was WASTED. but i think i had fun


----------



## Grom

1 litre of French Wheat Beer is moaning to be drank just now. I feel like givin' it a treat.


----------



## Lozek

Just got back from a cheeky local beer with a couple of mates, thank Pazuzu himself for having about 300 local bars within 10 minutes walk.


----------



## Ancestor

Lozek said:


> Just got back from a cheeky local beer with a couple of mates, thank Pazuzu himself for having about 300 local bars within 10 minutes walk.



*Professor Farnsworth voice* 

Pa-zuuu-zuu!

*voice off*

Went to see LOG last Friday and got hang out w/Pat O'Brian for a few. He was really cool. What was not cool was the resulting hangover that had me sweating and crying in the fetal position for four hours the next day. One of the worst (if not THE worst) hangovers ever, but I was only drinking beer.  

Eff it. I'm having some Lindeman's Pinot Noir now. It's good!


----------



## yevetz

You know that Russian drink's alot......... (I think all world know it)

Russian, Ukrainian, Belarussian, Moldova......... It's a very similar countries, we have even very similar languages. (Thats why I post that topic )
So I a holiday (Saturday and Sunday) we drink.  Sometimes it's just beer but usualy it's VODKA.
We drink very many Vodka maybe 1 liter on a man or 0.7 liter.
Then we go to the nightshop for more VODKA or beer (Vhen we drink beer after VODKA, we call it " POLIRNUT' ". 

When we go to the stage we drink COGNAC (but very little)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When we go to the repetition we dont drink


----------



## Blexican

Not drinkin' now, but will be later tonight. And if a drunken Norther or Kalmah cover finds its way on here, then...well, you've been warned.


----------



## Ancestor

yevetz said:


> You know that Russian drink's alot......... (I think all world know it)
> 
> Russian, Ukrainian, Belarussian, Moldova......... It's a very similar countries, we have even very similar languages. (Thats why I post that topic )
> So I a holiday (Saturday and Sunday) we drink.  Sometimes it's just beer but usualy it's VODKA.
> We drink very many Vodka maybe 1 liter on a man or 0.7 liter.
> Then we go to the nightshop for more VODKA or beer (Vhen we drink beer after VODKA, we call it " POLIRNUT' ".
> 
> When we go to the stage we drink COGNAC (but very little)
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> When we go to the repetition we dont drink



Ha! Cool post.  

(Coors lights for me @ 3:49pm)


----------



## Mattmc74

Gonna have another Jack and Coke after work!!! I get out at 7 am but who cares right it's my night time when i get out of work, i'll drink what i want!!


----------



## Chris

Bloddy smashed. Today was the day of Give Chris Guinness. And I took advantage. 

Donnie fondles sheep.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Ugh, my head. Went to a friend's party last night. Puked off her deck, got the cab to pull over so I could puke, and puked into a bucket before passing out on my bed...I really need to learn how to drink.


----------



## technomancer

Well, the Pens are down 3-0 in a game they had to win to stay in the playoffs. Granted there's still a period left, but I have now started drinking Yuengling Lager.


----------



## Chris

Aye. Boozin'.


----------



## Donnie




----------



## ElRay

DelfinoPie said:


> A handful? In most places its served in a glass


If it's poured right, you can pick it up with your fingers.

Ray


----------



## Popsyche

I'm back from the Pacific NW, and 10 different Brewpubs !


----------



## Ancestor

Just finished my global information systems research paper, so I'm having a couple of glasses of cabernet. Then I'll get a few hours sleep, take a couple of quizzes and drink some more! Yay! I am tired though, seriously.


----------



## Ancestor

Popsyche said:


> I'm back from the Pacific NW, and 10 different Brewpubs !



Congrats on the new locale! Sounds habitable to me.


----------



## Jason

Drank a pair of smirnoffs on friday night then had 2 more saturday night along with 2 rum and cokes..


----------



## subatomicsatan

I just had a sip of Three Olives brand grape vodka stored in my freezer.


----------



## Ancestor

subatomicsatan said:


> I just had a sip of Three Olives brand grape vodka stored in my freezer.



Ooh, very nice. My friend just bought a bottle of Bison brand, and I was eternally grateful. 

After a few hours of sleep, I did the Bon Scott patented, "Now... where were we?" Ha! Wine, beer and meat.


----------



## Naren

Lately I've been drinking a bottle of shochu my girlfriend bought me by mixing it with apple juice, grape juice, or orange juice (the grape juice was the best one).

Had quite a bit to drink Saturday night. A lot of stuff I hadn't had in a long time.


----------



## yevetz

I stop with alcohol


----------



## Blexican

Had this local brew on Thursday called Augustiner. Pretty good stuff, but I woke up with a hell of a hangover.


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## eleven59

I'm drinking right now with my girlfriend, watching Armageddon. Nothin' but girly drinks 

Same goes on Tuesday, but with some friends, and Mario Party 4, 6, and 7.


----------



## djpharoah

Had a couple of Sam Adams with my room-mate who finally got a job!


----------



## Ancestor

Chianti? I've never tried it before. But, turns out it's awesome. Picked up a couple of 1.5 liter bottles of Bolla. 

See, today was my last day of the semester and I'm getting hammered. I cooked up some spare ribs and veggies and I'm still working on finishing that meal at 5 in the morning. Ha! The party continues. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods, and that you're enjoying good sleep or good times.


----------



## Kotex

I had a nice drunken 3 days.
Lots of beer(for all three of the days: Bud, Modelo Negro,Corona, Guiness). A bottle of Southern Comfort(for one day).
Worked out nicely


----------



## Naren

Had lots to drink yesterday, all beer. Had okonomiyaki to eat with my girlfriend, enjoyed some beers, then went home and watched "Dreamcatcher" while drinkin' beeeer.

Yep.


----------



## Ancestor

Yargh! I found a nice place called Total Wine. It's like a Target or Kmart. Everything is cheaper and there is a better selection.


----------



## Kotex

Hey Naren, do you know of this Japanese Beer that comes in a brown bottle and has a yellow-ish type label with a dragon on it?

I had it once, and I really liked it. I can't remember the name of it though.lol


----------



## Naren

Kotex said:


> Hey Naren, do you know of this Japanese Beer that comes in a brown bottle and has a yellow-ish type label with a dragon on it?
> 
> I had it once, and I really liked it. I can't remember the name of it though.lol



You mean Kirin? 







That's not a dragon, by the way. It's a "kirin," a legendary Chinese unicorn-type creature (In modern Japanese, "kirin" usually means "giraffe").

Kirin is probably my favorite brand of beer.  (have a can in my refrigerator right now)


----------



## Ryan

I had a couple Dos Equis today. I had a hankering since May 5.


----------



## Kotex

^Yep. Thats the kind. 

I was drunk damnit. So it looked like a dragon.lmao.

Thats some good shit right there. 

I have a bottle of Heneiken in mine.


----------



## Naren

It sure is good shit, dude.


----------



## neon_black88

Just had a good night wieth me buddies, im pretty wasted ams having a smoke before bed, I think if i lie down i might be sick. Updateds to come. 
Ps my one desire is to bee eating.

Didn't throw up


----------



## Ancestor

neon_black88 said:


> Just had a good night wieth me buddies, im pretty wasted ams having a smoke before bed, I think if i lie down i might be sick. Updateds to come.
> Ps my one desire is to bee eating.
> 
> Didn't throw up



 Although, at times I have wished that I could throw up. Ha!

As for myself, Sangria and Creatine... for this round anyway. I'm in the "loading" phase.  We'll see. Trying to drop down a bra size or two.


----------



## Bound

mmmmm MillerHigh-Life for the win /drunkpost


----------



## noodles

mmmmmmmm basil fucking hayden bourbon for the wni dbeyatch


----------



## Blexican

Had some really bad vodka called Vladimir. As bottom shelf as it gets, I think. Should your skin hurt after drinking that stuff?


----------



## noodles




----------



## Blexican

Hey that's not funny! *reaches to wag finger and winces in pain*

On a side note, I feel a hangover comin' on, and haven't even gone to bed yet.  

Next time, I'll stick to my dark beer.


----------



## settite

Ive been drinkin and still am!


----------



## garcia3441

I tried some Cachaça last night.


----------



## settite

I drank some Grolsch, Amber Bock, Jack and Coke, Miller Lite, and Jäger bombs tonight at a party. And am drinking a MGD right now...


----------



## Ancestor

TheBlexican3 said:


> Had some really bad vodka called Vladimir. As bottom shelf as it gets, I think. Should your skin hurt after drinking that stuff?


----------



## Ancestor

Insomnia. For those who don't know what it's like: You've been awake all night. You know you need sleep, but you can't. You take sleeping pills and drink and nothing happens. You watch TV. Ten minutes after you finally fall asleep, you get a call, "Hey, it's time to go. Are you ready?"

Then you cry.


----------



## Michael

I had a few drinks on saturday night for my mates 18th. Was a good night.


----------



## Ancestor

Mawdyson said:


> I had a few drinks on saturday night for my mates 18th. Was a good night.



You guys have the ultimate party location - out in the country. You should totally start rocking the metal shows. Maybe a BBQ... hmm... 

Anyhow, it was weird that Noodles had that thread w/Vader there in line waiting. For some reason I decided I need to watch "Return" and "Phantom Menace". It's just me, a bunch of 2004 Californian Cabernet, some awesome frozen dinners and Lucas. Great night. Thank God. I'm having a really good time.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Finished my exams last night. Got smashed. My mate got smasheder, he was sick in the taxi and is now still asleep in my spare room, the drunk bastard


----------



## Naren

Probably gonna have quite a bit to drink tonight since my girl is coming over.


----------



## Ancestor

Whelp... it's not like I ever stopped! Today's modest bounty consisted of a bottle of imported Spanish wine (cheap, but good), a 4-pack of Beck's tall boys (also surprisingly inexpensive) and a couple mixed drinks with Ocean Spray Cranapple and Svedka Clementine vodka (given to me by a friend).


----------



## garcia3441

Maui's Winery - Sparkling Wines

Hula O Maui


----------



## Kotex

I was drinking for the 4th. Twas awesome.


----------



## Kotex

I went to a huge party on 7/7/7. Got SMASHED. Somebody back into someone's car. I fell asleep next to this girl and woke up next to a different one.lmao


----------



## yevetz

I drinking vodka with my basssist now. We allready drink 1.5 liter of vodka I think I needd to sleep.


----------



## swedenuck

I admire your vodka influenced typing. I've already capped off my pack of Boston Lager, and am going to break into my case of Beck's very soon...hilarity will ensue.


----------



## Alex-D33

this to much for me ,,,,,,,excuse me if may...but this is a drinking thread soooooo let us be men!!! and we shall all grunt, snarl , piss .fart .burp & fuck the dishes for at least a week .....agreed


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Blexican said:


> Had some really bad vodka called Vladimir. As bottom shelf as it gets, I think. Should your skin hurt after drinking that stuff?


 
Bum Wines


----------



## Kotex

I got really drunk a few days ago (on some SoCo) and I was sitting outside and my drunk ass friend tried to move this computer and it hella' fell on my finger tips. 
In morning when I remembered what happened I looked at my fingers and they were black. Looked like I had frost bite. Now their green and I still can't play guitar. Sucks. I also fell over some bush and crushed a vase on my back


----------



## Mattmc74

Jack Daniels here i come!


----------



## Adamh1331

ahhhh budlight


----------



## Korbain

i'm stinging for some jack daniels and coke, fuck! even some wild turkey. Its friday tomorrow, so i should wait till then. but the urge will win me over  lol


----------



## Ancestor

Well, shoot... I've been drinking Foster's all night, then had a bottle of wine. I found a Mich Ultra orange and grapefruit that a friend left behind. I thought of this thread and decided that I would see if I could finish the Mich in under a minute. Let's see....

Hey, I did it. Good for me. Next time I'll shoot for thirty seconds.


----------



## Naren

I had a little to drink last night and a lot to drink the night before that. Probably nothing anyone on this site would know, but good stuff. Last night I just had some of the new "Natsukara" beer (a new summer dark beer) and the night before I had several golden draft beers, a karupisu strawberry cocktail, a weird cocktail that was a mixture of lemon with a purple flower (had a really unique flavor), and a red grapes "chu-hai."


----------



## Kotex

^ Sounds kinda' good. Might go over to my World Market and see what's they gots.


----------



## NDG

Sailor Jerry & Coke.


----------



## Rick

I received Appleton Estates rum for my birthday. Not bad, but I prefer Morgan and Bacardi.


----------



## NDG

I prefer both of those to Sailor Jerry. I bought Sailor Jerry as part of my on going quest to try as many different rums as I can find. 

So far, I'm the only person I know who likes Bacardi Big Apple and Captain Morgan Tattoo.


----------



## Kotex

I'm drinking a dark German beer called "Weihenstephaner". Comes in a HUGE bottle (one pint bottle that is). 7.4% Alchi, taste delicious.


----------



## Ancestor

good wine tonight (finally) Alby's had a sale on Mattie's Perch. Yeah, I know this is just an off the counter Australian shiraz, but I'm coming to find out that I seem to like the aussie wines better. this stuff tastes great. I'm finishing my second bottle now. it's really nice.


----------



## El Caco

XXXX Gold


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Haven't been drinking, but I thought this was funny.

10 Drinks Men Should Not Order - Gadling


----------



## Ancestor

All_¥our_Bass;593719 said:


> Haven't been drinking, but I thought this was funny.
> 
> 10 Drinks Men Should Not Order - Gadling



That was pretty cool.

I guess I'm safe with the beer and tacos I whipped up tonight.


----------



## B Lopez

Cabo Wabo at Cabo Wabo in Cabo San Lucas


----------



## Ancestor

B Lopez said:


> Cabo Wabo at Cabo Wabo in Cabo San Lucas



"Face down in Cabo..."

Nice one, man.


----------



## B Lopez

Ancestor said:


> "Face down in Cabo..."
> 
> Nice one, man.



Heh heh, I didnt drink that much.  

But Cabo Wabo is one heck of a cool place.


----------



## NDG

St.Pauli Girl Special Dark


----------



## Variant

Finished off the *Jameson 12-year*. Good stuff, _*nice*_ sharp nose, moderately full and suitably dynamic body, and excellent long finish. *Huge* difference between the regular grade stuff and the 12! Negatives? As bold as it is, it waters down pretty easily, nicely at first, then the flavor falls off quick, and there's a bit too much noticeable "burn" mid-tasting... and despite it being the "scotchiest" of the Irish whiskeys (Jameson was pioneered by a Scotsman, after all), it lacks the peatyness and dryness of a good scotch. Verdict: 7.5 out 10


----------



## Buzz762

Did some Jagermeister with some friends, and had a bud.

Then sat around for 4 hours listening to Pink Floyd, Zero 7, and Sleepthief.
Apparently pissed off my exgirlfriend who was there as well hanging all over one of my other friends. She came down to yell at me because I had mentioned something to one of my other friends when no one else was around (except for someone in the kitchen I obviously didn't see) and I told her off well enough to make her run off crying. Frankly, I don't care that she and this other guy sort of have a thing, but I don't want to see it. She and he walked into the same room I was already in and laid down on the couch together and were doing shit. Given the past with this guy, he's lucky I didn't want to fight (second time he's gone after an ex-girlfriend of mine and done this sort of shit).

I feel strange--like I should feel bad about making her cry or something, but instead I just feel numb all over. Tonight was just awesome. Awesome show by Nugent previous to this get-together as well.


----------



## Ancestor

Buzz762 said:


> Did some Jagermeister with some friends, and had a bud.
> 
> Then sat around for 4 hours listening to Pink Floyd, Zero 7, and Sleepthief.
> Apparently pissed off my exgirlfriend who was there as well hanging all over one of my other friends. She came down to yell at me because I had mentioned something to one of my other friends when no one else was around (except for someone in the kitchen I obviously didn't see) and I told her off well enough to make her run off crying. Frankly, I don't care that she and this other guy sort of have a thing, but I don't want to see it. She and he walked into the same room I was already in and laid down on the couch together and were doing shit. Given the past with this guy, he's lucky I didn't want to fight (second time he's gone after an ex-girlfriend of mine and done this sort of shit).
> 
> I feel strange--like I should feel bad about making her cry or something, but instead I just feel numb all over. Tonight was just awesome. Awesome show by Nugent previous to this get-together as well.



Damn, dude. Didn't you know that you were supposed to just sit back and take it? Yeah, neither do I. Fuck that. Tell them to get a room... somewhere in the lower regions of hell.

Now! Tonight, after I had to eat a couple of tons of shit (not literally), I decided to start drinking some wine. The name escapes me... it's like Evil Glenn or something... ha! It's good and cheap. 

BTW, while drinking, I got to check out one of those F shape ESP basses? Man, those things are nice. Welp... here's to ya!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Buzz762 said:


> Did some Jagermeister with some friends, and had a bud.
> 
> Then sat around for 4 hours listening to Pink Floyd, Zero 7, and Sleepthief.
> Apparently pissed off my exgirlfriend who was there as well hanging all over one of my other friends. She came down to yell at me because I had mentioned something to one of my other friends when no one else was around (except for someone in the kitchen I obviously didn't see) and I told her off well enough to make her run off crying. Frankly, I don't care that she and this other guy sort of have a thing, but I don't want to see it. She and he walked into the same room I was already in and laid down on the couch together and were doing shit. Given the past with this guy, he's lucky I didn't want to fight (second time he's gone after an ex-girlfriend of mine and done this sort of shit).
> 
> I feel strange--like I should feel bad about making her cry or something, but instead I just feel numb all over. Tonight was just awesome. Awesome show by Nugent previous to this get-together as well.




Zero 7 is _really_ cool.

rep for you!


back on topic...
i love newcastle.
ryan's thread made me sad.


----------



## jim777

Buzz762 said:


> Apparently pissed off my exgirlfriend who was there as well hanging all over one of my other friends. ........She and he walked into the same room I was already in and laid down on the couch together and were doing shit. Given the past with this guy, he's lucky I didn't want to fight (second time he's gone after an ex-girlfriend of mine and done this sort of shit).



Not that anyone should follow my prisitne example  but I would have beat him into a fucking coma for that. If she's an ex, fine; I don't hold my buds to that '1 year' rule. If She and me breakup; we're free, and that's that. But if she's current, and he's making moves, that's disrespectful of me. You expect that from women on the outs, but not from your buds. You're lucky you don't have my temper 
EDIT: Sorry Buzz* he's* lucky you don't have my temper


----------



## Aaron

Bud Ice is god! im also broke.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Holy McSheit, I feel like my brain is a set of slow turning wheels.. weehayy I've had a lot of stuff over 50% alcohol...


----------



## technomancer

Chillin' with the Penn Pilsner... going for number four and pondering the unopened bottle of Jim Beam and bottle of Coke in the fridge


----------



## garcia3441

Rum & R.C. cola


----------



## Buzz762

It's a Friday evening, and my friend's birthday. While I'm sure there will be quite a bit more to drink around tonight, I'm going to get re-acquainted with my old pal Johnnie Walker.


----------



## kaotik94

Does POST-Drinkin' count!! Dude i have a decent hangover over right now at work. I went on a date last night and drank a few to many Stellas' brew. You play, you pay.....sometimes.......


----------



## Blexican

Coors light. I'm fuuucked up.


----------



## technomancer

Church Brew Works Pious Monk Dunkel... I'm actually pleasantly buzzed for the first time in a long time. Mini kegs FTW 

If you ever make it to Pittsburgh, this is the stuff to check out


----------



## budda

I NEED BEER! 

that is all.


----------



## Drew

Will do, Steve.  

I just cracked a bottle of an Indian cabernet-shiraz blend. Grover Vineyards, if somehow you guys ever find the stuff in the states... It's fair, though the fact it was put in the fridge by the staff here is doing it no favors. At 400 rupees a bottle ($10, almost exactly) it's at least about worth what you pay. 

More to the point, I had a shitty day at work so it's helping with the stress.


----------



## Jason

Some how I have turned into a wino.. I like merlot and shiraz.. Got a half bottle of merlot waiting at home.


----------



## Popsyche

I'm headdin' to the fire hall. I'll have 2 Jaegerbombs and 6 beers for about 10 bucks. I'll catch'y'all later!


----------



## TomAwesome

Ooh, Jaegerbombs are tasty... I've got a glass of the usual next to me at the moment, though.


----------



## techjsteele

...


----------



## Drew

I'm sitting here about 10:30 at night working on a Maaza Mango and Old Monk rum. Stiff, yet tasty. Just the way Stitch likes 'em.


----------



## techjsteele

...


----------



## Randy

Bile puked all Saturday morning.... Back to drinking by Saturday afternoon.


----------



## TomAwesome

Since I have no social life worth speaking of, and my band is currently not gigging, tonight is Jack 'n' Dr. Pepper Friday! Woooo!


----------



## halsinden

guilty.

H


----------



## distressed_romeo

Emptied kitchen of booze, and am STILL FUCKING AWAKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason

Yellowtail Merlot


----------



## ibznorange

i'm about 12 monkeyshines in. gettin a pretty good buzz goin
anybody hear drink nimbus before? its brewed here in tucson.
the monkey shine often comes in at higher than legal boozification levels. dark english ale frtw.
my sisters runtpug reagan is 2 down!


----------



## gomezdavedmic

I'm drinking early together with my bandmates


----------



## ibznorange

i am drunk. but i am sobering up.
hooray! i am the only one tonight out of 4 to not throw up. jesse barfed on his tuxedo, jamie saw it and barfed on his stair,s and this girl i like barfed on her arm, afterwards.
i am ftw!
i will try to tell stitch details cause hes a cool dude


----------



## TomAwesome

^ That answers my question from the other thread.


----------



## ibznorange

what was your question? i have not seen it yet
i will pm you and ask!

WAIT STITCH DID NOT MAKE ME GAY YOU FUCKER
no wait zeipp88 asked met hat.
oddly enough, he lives where jamie did for a long time in fredricksburg i asked jamie if he new him but he siad he did not think so


----------



## Kotex

I've been too fucking lazy to type in all my drunken escapades lately, but here I am now. Drunk, and awaiting more cheap beer.


----------



## techjsteele

...


----------



## Buzz762

Spumante Bambino.

375ml sized bottles. I feel less bad drinking a couple of these than I do drinking from a 1500ml bottle.


----------



## Jason

I just chugged a bunch of the rum bottle for no particular reason


----------



## techjsteele

...


----------



## TomAwesome

I just got back home after spending about $300 at a bar to get my friends and myself in a really good mood. Everything is still spinning. Tonight I was introduced to a drink called the Flaming Cockroach. Never heard of it? Look it up. It'll fuck you up.


----------



## Mattmc74

Sam Adams !!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron

1 Cap&Coke, 2 Miller lights, and next will be a glass of wine followed by some beam. I have so much alcohol in my fridge i cant stick to just one thing, there are too many choices man.


----------



## ibznorange

just a few beers. tomorrow night, is tequila night for me and my friend ginger. were each going to go doublefist fifths of patron


----------



## Despised_0515

not cool...
the bassist of Arsonists Get All The Girls died recently basically drinking himself to death celebrating his 21st birthday
theyre still not exactly sure about everything that happened that night but still

and my best friend just got a phone call a couple hours ago from his dad
he called to say hes going to jail for a month for DUI
and christmas is less than a week away too.


idk man, just not cool


----------



## zimbloth

VicerExciser said:


> not cool...
> the bassist of Arsonists Get All The Girls died recently basically drinking himself to death celebrating his 21st birthday
> theyre still not exactly sure about everything that happened that night but still
> 
> and my best friend just got a phone call a couple hours ago from his dad
> he called to say hes going to jail for a month for DUI
> and christmas is less than a week away too.
> 
> 
> idk man, just not cool



Um, that all is very sad, but a lot of people here drink responsibly as well. You can stab someone to death with a pen, doesn't mean pens are bad. I'm not really sure what your issue is. Obviously drinking too much, especially if you're a dumbass who would make tragically poor conditions, is bad... but isn't that people's fault and not beer?

BTW, I think it's interesting your "main seven" = "never gonna happen".


----------



## Zepp88

I drink and use pens in a responsible manner.


----------



## Aaron

ibznorange said:


> just a few beers. tomorrow night, is tequila night for me and my friend ginger. were each going to go doublefist fifths of patron



Thats $100 each, are you nuts


----------



## ibznorange

we got all 4 for $87 at bashas last week?

vis, you gotta know your limits. i know how much i can handle, when it starts hitting me hard, and i never drink to that point. if i've had more than 4 beers in a night, i wont drive at all if i've had anything to drink within the last 3 hours. you just gotta use your brain and some self control. Its a real shame about pat, he was a good musician and a fun guy, but its no reason to just shun all alcohol. sort of like nick said about pens, as ridiculous as it is.

btw, you'll get your shit fixed and a 7 in time, just keep working at it.


----------



## Despised_0515

zimbloth said:


> BTW, I think it's interesting your "main seven" = "never gonna happen".



im ridiculously poor


----------



## Nick

get a job then.

Il be drinking tonight and i was drinking on wed night. Tiger beer mmmmm

tonight iv not decided whether im keeping it civilised or whether im going to get ruined but i went for the latter on wed night so maybe my liver needs a rest.


----------



## Aaron

eggnog?


----------



## c4tze

im drinking my half 0,7l bottle of jägi (jager, jägermeister) in hope to amplify the aftermath of taking opiates and dias at the same time lol


----------



## Buzz762

I just drank a TON of that.


----------



## c4tze

sounds italian... so shoulb be buyable in germany... whats that? an afterburner or rocketfuel?


----------



## Chris

[action=Chris]has a hangover[/action]


----------



## TomAwesome

That looks tasty whatever it is, Buzz.


----------



## yevetz

Drunk as fuck, now.

"To drink more or not to drink more...."


----------



## Mattmc74

Going to have a Sam Adams when I get home from work in the morning!!!


----------



## ibznorange

finishing off some doublebastard from new years. 
looking forward to some of this 




saturday, brothers picked some up. says its tastey. i like a good kriek myself


----------



## Kotex

I drank all night with my brother (for his b-day). Woke up at 6am, waited till 10, so I could go to ToGo's. Got me 2 feet of sammich and ate them (in one sitting).


----------



## Chris

Picked up a bottle of Black Opal cab tonight on a whim. I brought it home, busted out the corkscrew and was horrified to see that it was a fucking screw-top bottle of wine.  99.9999% of the time that translates into a horrible experience, but this shit was actually really good.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Hence the late night post?


I was fucking SMASHED on Saturday. 12 hours of straight drinking. Karaoke and dancing till the break of... (not a pretty sight.  At least I can sing.)


----------



## Aaron

Im drinking jack on the rocks. I tell you what, these days i really perfer my whiskey this way, i just wanna have that pure whiskey taste.


----------



## TomAwesome

I guess I drank a metric shitton tonight. I was at a bar, and the next thing I remember, I came to in front of my bed next to a bit of vomit. After taking an hour and a half or so to collect myself, I took a shower, and I'm... okay... now.


----------



## Kotex

I'm drinking a few German and Czech beers right now. I haven't eaten all day so I got a nice buz going.


----------



## Wolfpack76

I'm drinking tonight some moon shine in the east coast and home made wine and bud lite


----------



## Buzz762

Um, last night... 

1 Bottle of cherry wine
Two rum and cokes
1 shot of rum
1 shot of vodka
2 Smirnoff green apple twists
1 Molson Canadian


----------



## Hawksmoor

Haven't been drinking for 16 days, hard shit


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

working on my second rum & coke....both mixed fairly strong


----------



## Jason

I just drank some bacardi straight off th ebottle for like 5 seconds  What?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Jason said:


> I just drank some bacardi straight off th ebottle for like 5 seconds  What?



i have bacardi, too....from my parents' ~20(+?) year old collection they gave me last month


----------



## daybean

good look with that, i usually drink just beer, but i havent gotten fuct up in a while...i miss those days.


----------



## budda

drunk on rye and ginger! ftw!


----------



## ibznorange

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/47147-ibznorange-drinking-fermented-capuchin-piss.html


----------



## TomAwesome

Maker's Mark 'n' Dr. Pepper. Giggity.


----------



## Russ

This is the AA forums, right - HAHAAHHAA...

I spent all my Sam Adams $$$ this month, now I have to settle for Natural Light till the 1st... hehehehe...

Curse those monthly Pay Periods ! ! !


----------



## Buzz762

I just drank quite a bit of this:


----------



## necronaut

I bought 40 cans of Becks recently and I drink them instead of water. Sometimes I turn up to work drunk, do I have a problem?


----------



## TomAwesome

necronaut said:


> I bought 40 cans of Becks recently and I drink them instead of water. Sometimes I turn up to work drunk, do I have a problem?



Not only is going to work drunk a terrible thing to do, but drinking like that is just _begging_ for a kidney stone, and those things are excruciating.


----------



## Regor

This pic came from the other night... but I love it!!


----------



## Jason

Regor said:


> This pic came from the other night... but I love it!!



Most metal picture by Regor Aka "the uniballer" ever


----------



## Jason

Had a strong rum and juice


----------



## Mattmc74

Will be having a Makers Mark with ice when I get out of work!!!!!


----------



## budda

my roomie and my ex-roomie (his brother) bought a heineken mini keg.

suffice it to say im feelin pretty good and i have class at 8AM. peace out, ss.org!


----------



## Mattmc74

Grey goose Vodka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMuch i may add! Go night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swedenuck

Saliva..the lubricant of kings.


Damn I need a beer.


----------



## Mattmc74

Mattmc74 said:


> Grey goose Vodka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMuch i may add! Go night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Go Night????? Man I was wasted!!!


----------



## eon_shift

Right now im drinking some new beer I thought id try it really good to I guess I should experiment more often. And being 19 is awsome.





Not only is this beer good but as you can see from the picture it is clearly metal.


----------



## Nerina

Tonight I shall travel to a local pub and have me a nice cold guiness


----------



## Kotex

necronaut said:


> I bought 40 cans of Becks recently and I drink them instead of water. Sometimes I turn up to work drunk, do I have a problem?



No sir. There is no problem with that. I used to do that all the time when I worked at Targay.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Tonight I shall travel to a local pub and have me a nice cold guiness





I'm at work.

Drinkin water.


----------



## Zepp88

eon_shift said:


> Right now im drinking some new beer I thought id try it really good to I guess I should experiment more often. And being 19 is awsome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is this beer good but as you can see from the picture it is clearly metal.



What the the drinking age in Canada?

Describe to me this beer.


----------



## Kotex

Jesus. It's 1:56 am. I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Hawksmoor

9 weeks sober today, I feel great!


----------



## Mattmc74

Hawksmoor said:


> 9 weeks sober today, I feel great!



 Congrats to you!


----------



## Mattmc74

Drinkin - Banrock Station Merlot - Tastes like shit but i'm getting drunk!!!


----------



## Groff

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

   Hiiiiiiii


----------



## budda

haha.

plenty o' pitchers, some real cool dudes, and a good night out! fuck ya! im in a good mood for once!!!


----------



## ibznorange

to quote my brothers so called executive decision
"women are trouble" 

drinking time


----------



## Zepp88

But they're so tasty....


----------



## TomAwesome

Zepp88 said:


> But they're so tasty....



What, the women or the booze? 

I just got back from drinking lots and lots of beer. I didn't get drunk, or even tipsy enough to be excited about. *sigh*

Rock Band is fun with beer, though


----------



## Buzz762

Went to my girlfriend's last night and she and I felt like drinking and watching cartoons. She was drinking some fruity ass stuff all night, while I chose something a bit more...traditional.

Drank quite a few of these:






and quite a bit of this:


----------



## TomAwesome

Buzz762 said:


> and quite a bit of this:


----------



## Drew

Quite a lot of Johnnie Black Label tonight, Colin had a shitty day in class after work, and, well, I went to work, so we figured a post-everything meeting at the bottom of the proverbial bottle of bargian scotch was in order. Thank you, Tom Waits.


----------



## noodles

Me. Basils. My brand spankin' new 47" television tuned to CNN high def.


----------



## Drew

I just took Obama on faith tonight.


----------



## Buzz762

I drank some Smirnoff last night, and a couple of honey browns last night.


I kind of want a margarita right now. After initially waking up to my girlfriend yelling fuck repeatedly because she couldn't find her keys, I had to get up and help her look for them. Once she left, I turned on the radio only to hear Margaritaville.


----------



## Ibanezplayer552

Well in 2 days spring break will be here so I deff. will be drinking all spring break!!!


----------



## ibznorange

Spring break friday night bitches
I've got 3 packs of these stashed in the closet




as well as a 12er of killians.
plus whats at my buddies house 
I had a 4th, but i drank them last night / this morning


----------



## eon_shift

Zepp88 said:


> What the the drinking age in Canada?
> 
> Describe to me this beer.



In Canada its 19 and im not to sure ill be able to acurately describe this beer the description on the bottle says its like an old port wine
the after taste is some what bread like  I told you i wouldnt be good at this but ive never tried beer like this before its my favourite so far. If you can find some give it a try.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Rock2Welly in four days. Thats going to be two days of 80's rock stars, and wasted and not having to deal with stupid customers. I think that deserves a wanes world


----------



## Buzz762

I saw t lst nite and was intureseeted 
ive been dirnking since eleven am tody.

Fucking happy stpatts day


----------



## Randy

Last night, I was drinking green beer... anybody else?


----------



## Mattmc74

Green berr! Yummy! But Guinness is better!!!


----------



## Buzz762

Let's see:

1 Guiness
1 Corona with a slice of lime
2 Blue Moon Belgian Wheat Ales
2 Jack and Cokes
A few shots of jagermeister


Now everyone else has gone to bed...it's only 1am wtf...
I'm sitting here dirnking white russians and watching this:


----------



## TomAwesome

I've got some Jack and some rum in me.  Feelin' good!


----------



## Buzz762

I've got two white russians, three jack and cokes, and some jager in my system right now.

and my girlfriend's in the kitchen making some quesadillas for lunch. Today is great.


----------



## petereanima

yay, its friday, just 2 more hours to work, so i'm already thinking about the cold beers that i iwll have tonight with some good friends.


----------



## Mattmc74

Had a Jester down in New Orleans! Man those will get you F'ed up really fast!!!!


----------



## Popsyche

I have!


----------



## Mattmc74

^ 
Did you have one of those 190 octane slushies? Man those are strong!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan

Ginger Ale bitches!


----------



## Mattmc74

Ginger Ale with Jack Daniels is awesome!!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I went to a family easter party and had a lil' red wine, w/ some orange slices in it.

I only had one glass, but I drank it on an almost empty stomach. i had only had a cup of coffee (when I got up), and some appetizers at the party. It was pretty tasty, but the effect was much stronger than anticipated . I wonder if there was something a bit stronger mixed in with the wine. Oh well, I spent the whole evening pretty zoned out and had some kickass food!!


----------



## Mattmc74

^
My easter party was awesome as well! I did not get to drink anything because I was going into work tonight
I will be making up for it on my days off.


----------



## TomAwesome

I ran out of Jack, but I found some Maker's Mark, so I've been enjoying that tonight.


----------



## ibznorange

There are empty killians bottles all over. i lost track, im at like 8


----------



## Kronpox

I've been on antibiotics and haven't had a drink in two weeks. But I took my last antibiotic this morning so as soon as I'm off work I'm going to the beer store! Wahoo!


----------



## yevetz

Im was today


----------



## Mattmc74

I just scored a homemade bottle of wine from my step brother! I'll be tappin that tomarrow!


----------



## Groff

Lets see the top nine posters in this thread:


1 Kotex 44 
2 Ancestor 30 
3 Karl Hungus 25 
4 Popsyche 24 
5 Jason 18 
6 Buzz762 17 
7 Drew 17 
8 Mattmc74 16 
9 Chris 14

Kotex is now the official drunk.


----------



## MorbidTravis

is it legal for me to post here?


----------



## Alien DNA

Carlton Draught - 6 pack to go...yeeehaw!!!!


----------



## Buzz762

TheMissing said:


> Lets see the top nine posters in this thread:
> 
> 
> 1 Kotex 44
> 2 Ancestor 30
> 3 Karl Hungus 25
> 4 Popsyche 24
> 5 Jason 18
> 6 Buzz762 17
> 7 Drew 17
> 8 Mattmc74 16
> 9 Chris 14
> 
> Kotex is now the official drunk.



lol, i'm tied with Drew.

I'm actually surprised I'm even on that list, though I drink far more often than I actually remember to post. 


Anyways; last night I had a couple bottles of Corona. Tonight I'm drinking Jagermeister


----------



## TomAwesome

I hadn't really been planning to drink tonight, but my plans fell through, so this Maker's Mark is staring right at me. Hrmm..


----------



## Alien DNA

Jack and coke \m/


----------



## TomAwesome

Alien DNA said:


> Jack and coke \m/



I approve! 

After spending a couple hours giving myself a hell of a headache working on mixing, I'm enjoying a well earned Mark 'n' Coke myself.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Svedka and Coors, I can only afford the best


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

MorbidTravis said:


> is it legal for me to post here?


 
Sure. We're not gonna rat people out for the occasional underage drink, we're not jerks, and we're not the US government.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Today at the bank we opened a shit-load of new accounts,and to celebrate our boss gave us Corona Extra's when we closed the bank.


----------



## budda

1.5 pitchers of heiniken + dinner on roomie. ftmfw. 

i am still buzzed lol


----------



## Mattmc74

Had some Southern Comfort last night.


----------



## Buzz762

I got pretty fucked up last night. I don't even remember what I was drinking aside from some Honey Brown lager and then half-filling a couple of mugs with jagermeister and then adding a little coke and chugging. There were some viking people over last night fashioning weapons for a battle event they were going to today, and i was making a chain mail coif, so I wasn't drinking much because I was using a Dremel tool to cut the rings I was going to be needing. I was also sort of waiting for my girlfriend to get home from work too, so I wasn't completely trashed when she got here. I walked into the other room grabbed a mug then got fucked up within 15 minutes to try and catch up with everyone else.


I also could have sworn I posted here last night... if I didn't post here, where the fuck did I post


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Buzz762

White Russians. Right now. Yessssssssssss.


----------



## Wolfie

As usual i when completely overboard 

a sixpack of 0.5 liter beer, a guinnes, a bottle of 14% wine, some whitewine and this was before we even hit the town 

So we walk into a random bar where we order some liquor.. namely some jack daniels, some drinks i cant even recall the names of and we finnished it all with some shots. 

I belive it was the shots that completely threw me overboard.. After that i dont remember anything other then falling asleep on a parkbench 

But i woke up in my bed with a killer headache.. 

If my liver could talk it would have said: "Dude.. i FUCKING HATE YOU!"


----------



## TomAwesome

Tonight I've got some Jagermeister and Mountain Dew.


----------



## Buzz762

So, last night at dinner as my girlfriend's brother and I were drinking some White Russians, his wife asks how many nights in a row he has drank. He looks at her and is quiet for a few seconds and responds "How long has Dom lived here?" 



Not drinking anything quite yet today.. I'm trying to cut back as I've gained 5lbs in the past month from it.


----------



## Mattmc74

num num num


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Me right now at 10:30 in the morning. lol. Sam Adams = awesomeness. Going to watch some football later


----------



## Mattmc74

^ Sam Adams = The Win!! Big Sam Adams fan!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I am ready for them to put out the Summer beers. I love the Summer Ale


----------



## Mattmc74

Having a Jack and Coke and chatting with Desecrated! And I'm getting drunk!


----------



## Nerina

Jack and coke ftw


----------



## Randy

Had some beer earlier tonight, and won a few games of pool. Beer+Pool=Superpowers


----------



## Buzz762

A fruit smoothie with a lot of vodka. I had some jagermeister with coke... and a corona.


----------



## Ryan

Optimator in da hizzouse.


----------



## Mogwaii

DRUNK'D
Silent Sam + Glass of wine in 30 minutes = wut?
















I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm drinking right now because my love/sex life has turned into a soap opera and I fucking hate it when shits like that.


----------



## budda

fuckin right JJ!

I'm drinkin right now, rum and OJ this mug (it'll be diet coke the next mug.. hoping that tastes better lol)

oh and I've only eaten one meal today.. tonight is a friend's bday bash should be good!


----------



## MF_Kitten

i´m eating oreos and listening to my latest song over and over again


----------



## budda

but are you drinking?


----------



## Buzz762

Bell's Porter.

I love this stuff. Really great taste to it. My mom thought it tasted like bacon, which after drinking was the funniest thing I'd ever heard.


----------



## budda

bacon?


----------



## MF_Kitten

not drinking, no 

but i´m out of oreos now


----------



## budda

ITS THE WHO'S BEEN DRINKIN THREAD, SIR!

GET A BEER!


----------



## Kotex

Tomorrow I'm drinking from 5am 'till whenever I pass out. I have to post in advance.


----------



## budda

nice.

so its 5AM.. im gonna go to bed. got home at 3:25, walked an hour and a bit from downtown to my house.

twas an interesting night! see you lads around in the AM/PM.. (and no, i wont be hungover - water FTW!)


----------



## Buzz762

Honey Moon summer ale. A day like this calls for it.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Ancestor

Broke and desolate. Thank God there's Miller High Life! So creamy...


----------



## Ancestor

Why am I always the last post on this goddamn page? Not a good sign, methinks.


----------



## Buzz762

No plans to drink tonight, though I may decide to have a beer or two with dinner. This weekend however, I will be quite tanked after helping someone move.


----------



## Buzz762

Okay, my plans for not drinking last night changed... and I got tanked on Killian's Irish Red.


----------



## Buzz762

More drinking for me... Went to go help someone move on the other side of the state.

Made it through half of one of these (the case, not a single beer):





A few of these:





A couple of cans noway of Bud Light, and a couple of glasses of jack and coke... oh and couple shots of sangster's rum cream.



 three posts in a row in this thread... That can't be good.


----------



## Aaron

Wild Turkey Rare Breed is one of the smoothest whiskeys i have ever drank and its 104 proof so three glasses of that and before you know it you are on your ass and cant move, i know because i frequently do this


----------



## Buzz762

I went out with some friends last night to hang out and get some shit settled between us. Turned into us hanging around playing video games and drinking, which went quite well. I had twice as much as either of them did, and was less fucked up at the end of the night. They were drunk after 2 smirnoff ices each. Neither of them really ever drink, though. Anyways, what I was drinking: Mikes Hard Lemonade and Bell's Oberon.


----------



## budda

nice nice.

im a cheap drunk.. its awesome. i had a beer in 10 minutes and i was starting to get buzzed haha

did you fellers know that if you're stressed, you'll get drunk faster?

im kinda stressed. w00t. disaronno's all i got right now.. *sigh*

 to come

edit: 7up and disaronno works marvelously!


----------



## Zepp88

Why the fuck would you mix DiSarrono? It's perfect on it's own.


----------



## budda

because i went to buy pop, ok?? jeez.

and its OK on its own, but i can drink it easier when its not overbearingly tasting like alcoholic marachino cherries


----------



## Buzz762

i've had quite a few coronaaaaaaaaa tonightt. Here'st o you guys wish ou were beer!


----------



## DevourTheDamned

ok so last night, due to the fact that i had quite the piece of ass to 'interact' with, i took a few COUGHbonerpillsCOUGH and enough alcohol to stun a horse.
baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad idea.

:[
i feel like craP


and now im GASSSINGG for a freaking xiphos 7 with 707s or blackouts for my loomis...


----------



## Buzz762

Buzz762 said:


> i've had quite a few coronaaaaaaaaa tonightt. Here'st o you guys wish ou were beer!



I do not remember writing that. 

Last night was not a good night. Definitely needed the booze.
Damn women.


----------



## Ancestor

Yep, my father hates me. How depressing. Thank god there's some very cheap wine on sale. I'm starting to feel mostly human now. Yay wine!


----------



## Ancestor

There is actually a bottle of whiskey available at Alby's for 8 bucks. It's called Heritage and it tastes just like Crown! Actually it doesn't taste anything like Crown and is kind of on the foul side. But it'll get'cha drunk.

I also bought a 12 packe of diet Dr. Bold to chase it.


----------



## Bound

Bound has a case of magic hat #9 in his system. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## daybean

...like you had to ask.


----------



## budda

whyy have i posted so recently here?

4 beers and 2/3 of a mickey thereabouts. im drunk, eatin some bread and gonna have some water.

it was a decent night, didnt score at all but w/e


----------



## Buzz762

I'm having some Glenfiddich 12 right now.


----------



## Buzz762

And just had a Hangman's Blood.


----------



## arktan

12 liters beer, 1 bottle tequilla (0.75l), 2 bottles Ballantines (2x 0.75), 4 liters of coke.....one afternoon and 2 friends....

alcogeddon


----------



## msherman

Jager is 
I actually stomached watching Maroon 5 with Sarah Evans tonight.
Why?.......because Jager is Evil, Sarah Evans is hot, and I would like to offer her 30 seconds of unbridled fury.

That is all!


----------



## Popsyche




----------



## arktan

this is funny 


im drunk and i`mposting it right now in the 7string forums so ill keep it short; i drank about 7l of beer this evening and half a bottle of tequilla and other stuff like sljovitz or sjliwowitz or whatever this slawic suicide stuff is called which should be illegal (russian and7or polish members, please tell me how this venom is called really, so i'm pretty wasted (what a wonder). 

anyway cheers guys, whatever and so on

EDIT: now the day after i have to correct one thing here: Now i know that i drank only 1l of beer, not 7 ( don't ask me why i wrote seven, probably i've hit the wrong corner on the numpad). 
But still it would be nice to know how that suicide-stuff "sljivowetz" or whatever is called really (it's a complicated name and i was/am to lazy to find it out by myself)


----------



## thadood

K, posting in!

I've had a few Irish car bombs and about 9 corona+limes, as well as a shot of rum. 

I got a bunch of friends over playing Mario Kart Wii, too. Been a good night, overall.


----------



## Buzz762

I just had a couple of Landsharks and about to go to bed.


----------



## Blexican

Pabst Blue Ribbon is mah fwiend.


----------



## thadood

PBR = the beer choice of shows for me.


----------



## Ryan

Had a couple Grolsches earlier.


----------



## daybean

trying the new shark lager, i know i will regret it tomorrow. but who cares, its tomorrow!!! 

lets enjoy the night guys


----------



## Blexican

Ryan said:


> Had a couple Grolsches earlier.



I love Grolsch because of those awesome flavor reseal caps.


----------



## Ryan

Blexican said:


> I love Grolsch because of those awesome flavor reseal caps.



Ahh had those night before last $3 16ozers at the pub. I'm afraid tonight's were just tall bottles.


----------



## TomAwesome

Nothing all that special, but I had lots of beer with some friends tonight. Feelin' decent.


----------



## thadood

Hey, guess what? Drinking again tonight!

Tonight = had another car bomb, a few Stella Artois, and just made my first-ever perfect black and tan, using Bass.


----------



## K7_Munky

Hell yeah shots for me le deux nightclub tonight here in L.A.


----------



## Kotex

I just got off a 4 day binge. Was awesome.


----------



## Ancestor

^ yeah, I like it when I don't have to be a giant puss and cut off after 5 or 6 hours. Would rather rock it all day and night.

Btw, at the moment I'm enjoying a rather unique and deserving beverage. Ever tried BarenJueger? I combine it with some seagram's vo. excellent!


----------



## Buzz762

Lemonade and whiskey.


----------



## Ancestor

Buzz762 said:


> Lemonade and whiskey.




I remember throwing up a bunch of that and some KFC back in the old days. Hey, it works. What kind of whikkey?


----------



## Buzz762

Ancestor said:


> I remember throwing up a bunch of that and some KFC back in the old days. Hey, it works. What kind of whikkey?



Jim Beam black.


Didn't get sick. Did the trick just fine.
Paid like hell for it this morning.


----------



## Kotex

Who's been drinking? Me. That's who. I'm buzzed right now. I've beend rinking all day in various places in San Fransisico. I can't spell, leave me alone.


----------



## daybean

me too, i have a deep pain around my neck (something is wrong or broken) and booze is a help.


----------



## Kotex

Hell yeah. My hand is fractured (again). It's helping me.


----------



## daybean

give it up to Grandpas old medcine


----------



## Kotex

No other better medicine.


----------



## daybean

well a painkiller or 3 come in handy with this much pain


----------



## Kotex

Oh yeah. I always take my meds with beer. I took some codene 4 the other day with like 6 beers. Felt better after.


----------



## daybean

i only take these pills when in real pain, the beer is an extra pain killer itself.


----------



## Kotex

I take all meds with beer. Fuck it.lol
But I never really take medicine so things usually work good on me. Like even advil and shit. I just like to do it just to do it


----------



## Aaron

Try Ativan and alcohol, knocks you the fuck out!


----------



## Buzz762

My buddy (who rarely drinks) and I got together to drink and watch Robocop.

Between the two of us, we drank a bottle of cherry wine, 6 Lynchburg lemonades, and half a bottle of 750 ml Jim Beam black label. A good time was had by all. This morning, his first words were "I hate bourbon."


----------



## UGH

Tonight, i'll be pounding the shit out of my two good friends...Newcastle Brown Ale and Jaggermeister. Innebriation here I come muhahahaha! \m/


----------



## turmoil

keg at my house tonight + swimming + fireworks + grilling burgers = someone is probably going to get hurt...or have entirely too much fun


----------



## budda

paaarty tonight!

whiskey n' ginger should get things goin' lol

turmoil, sounds like a good time


----------



## K7_Munky

damn dude that sounds like fun burgers,fireworks and swimming now what kind of beer will be at this party?


----------



## budda

some steamwhistle and some Whiskey... im 'd lol


----------



## K7_Munky

thats the shit man enjoy as much as you can


----------



## Zepp88

UGH said:


> Tonight, i'll be pounding the shit out of my two good friends.



 Fixed.


----------



## K7_Munky

now have you been drinking the good stuff to?


----------



## Chris

Just cracked a Bass Ale. I was going to go out drinking with Drew tonight, but he's with his buddy that we both refer to as El Diablo, and I have a 6:45 tee time tomorrow. The three of us in the same room never ends well.


----------



## ibznorange

The barbecue starts in an hour


----------



## K7_Munky

aww man youre lucky


----------



## Buzz762

I had a couple of Landsharks last night. One of them and I was feeling a buzz, which is really odd for me.


----------



## Buzz762

I just had a Blue Moon Belgian Wheat Ale... and now I'm drinking a Leinenkugel Berry Weiss. It tastes like berry-flavored ass, but it's beer and I don't want to waste it. It's actually making me want to vomit, though.


----------



## Mattmc74

I ordered some wine from a wine tasting party a friend of mine had at his house. The wine is at his house now and I will be picking it up friday.


----------



## turmoil

i've yet to really explore wine. I had some decent stuff and some totally garbage *cough* box of wine *cough* but so far it has just been a big \_o_0_/ to me


----------



## UGH

Dudes, total score...I managed to get my hands on some Moretti Dark. This is a big deal where I live. Shit's red, has this wonderful flavor that has no comparison (for me).
Hammered by a bucket o' blood.


----------



## Buzz762

I'm drinking some Budweiser select.



EDIT:

Okay, since returning home from the party I was at via bike, I had some friends over for drinks. One of them shows up and wants to do some shots of Three Olives cherry and Red Bull. I'm not so much a fan of fruity drinks or red bull, so to humor him I did a shot of just the vodka. Tasted like goddamn Robitussin--I'll stick to my scotch, thank you very much.

Drank a few Sierra Nevada Pale Ales too, and a white Russian.


----------



## UGH

3 24oz cans Mickey's malt liquor.


----------



## K7_Munky

Moretti Dark that sounds damn good man what exactly does it taste like? Details


----------



## UGH

K7_Munky said:


> Moretti Dark that sounds damn good man what exactly does it taste like? Details


 
It's somewhat akin to Newcastle Brown Ale. Very smooth but, it has a sweet flavor as opposed to Newkie's nutty flavor. It's Italian. Go find it, you won't be disappointed.

Oh,shit I just saw you're in L.A. They serve it at Micelli's across the street from MI. The pizza there is fuckin' incredible as well!


----------



## King_nothing621

shit...free beer while gambling...made 80 bucks and had a free six pack. I love being 21


----------



## K7_Munky

I never would have known Micelli's has it and yup the pizza is damn good.


----------



## Buzz762

Jim Beam and coke.


----------



## TomAwesome

Ran up a >$80 bar tab tonight. And that's just at the last bar I was at tonight. *sigh*


----------



## The Dark Wolf

^ My hero. 


I've actually cut back drinking. I bought a 6'er of Guinness tonight, and didn't even touch it.

.. of course, I was trashed last Friday.  But I definitely abstained on Saturday. Even though my whole band was fuckered.


----------



## ibznorange

ive had beer every single night since thursday
and about half of those afternoons too


----------



## TomAwesome

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ My hero.
> 
> 
> I've actually cut back drinking. I bought a 6'er of Guinness tonight, and didn't even touch it.
> 
> .. of course, I was trashed last Friday.  But I definitely abstained on Saturday. Even though my whole band was fuckered.



 Thank you, Boober!  But this is exactly why I try not to go to bars to drink very often...


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Me too, Tom. Me too.

I do the Ghetto stylin'. Colt 45 and Kang Cobra! Whassup Blexican. Way cheaper.


----------



## TomAwesome

Cheap drunk is as good as any other kind of drunk! Boxed wine and some plastic cups, for instance, make for an awesome night... It's just when friends drag me to a bar and convince me to have a drink or two... and it's all downhill from there!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Heh. A drink or 20, as I like to say.


----------



## TomAwesome

Yeah, that's pretty much how it happens  >.<


----------



## Buzz762

I'm now addicted to Bud Lite with Lime. I've had like 24 of them over the past few days.


----------



## Randy

Buzz762 said:


> I'm now addicted to Bud Lite with Lime. I've had like 24 of them over the past few days.



They're great... they're kinda like Miller Chill, except they don't taste like the inside of a pirate's boot.


----------



## Buzz762

Just woke up... 

Had quite a few white Russians last night. 

No feeling so hot.


----------



## UGH

Buzz762 said:


> Just woke up...
> 
> Had quite a few white Russians last night.
> 
> No feeling so hot.


 
Crown Royal and Coke will solve that......which is why I'm not in the best shape either today! Oh well, nothing a six-pack of Bud tallboys won't solve. Gotta try that waterfall move tonight!


----------



## COBHC

Watched UEFA soccer on sunday. Drank 12 pack of Becks and 6 pack of newcastle beers. Makes for a fun afternoon.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

I'm going to look like a cheap tool for saying this but
I'm all about the Schlitz.


----------



## Randy

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> I'm going to look like a cheap tool for saying this but
> I'm all about the Schlitz.



Nah, there's nothing wrong with Schlitz...

_you cheap tool_


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier




----------



## K7_Munky

Crown Royal and coke sounds great so does bud lite and lime does anybody like patron I like it better than jose cuervo.


----------



## Randy

A couple Buds with the guys, and a few games of pool.


----------



## Buzz762

On my 6th Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.

I'm feelin' pretty good right about now. Just saw Finger 11 and Seether.

Finger 11 wasn't so good, but Seether made up for that, as always.


----------



## Randy

Buzz762 said:


> On my 6th Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.
> 
> I'm feelin' pretty good right about now. Just saw Finger 11 and Seether.
> 
> Finger 11 wasn't so good, but Seether made up for that, as always.



Hmm... I saw Finger 11 a couple times and they were pretty ok. 

I don't doubt you're right, though.


----------



## Buzz762

Randy said:


> Hmm... I saw Finger 11 a couple times and they were pretty ok.
> 
> I don't doubt you're right, though.



Their sound guy sucked. Couldn't hear the vocals throughout about 60 percent of the songs. They basically came on stage, played their instruments, and left. Didn't do much crowd interaction except for when they extended One Thing and the singer was like "You thought the song was over, didn't you." He also asked who had their first album and only like 20 hands (at a several thousand person venue) went up and he was like "Oy.. I shouldn't have asked." 

Seether got on stage and was like "They're Canadian, but I think we can forgive them. Let's hear it for finger 11." Maybe it's just because I'm a huge fan of Seether, but it seems like they kicked it up several notches. Doesn't help that the last band I saw before Finger 11 was REO Speedwagon who rocked my face off. I'm _still_ walking around looking like Skelator.


----------



## sakeido

Just been dirinking. Can barely read the foroum, nevermind type. Like holy shit this shit is hartd. Barey;y ever do it but my buddy just got back from Victoria, so hey. speical occasion,. yeah!


----------



## Psychoface

im at my dads right now for holidays... legal age to buy order beer is 16 =) fuck i love switzerland.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

This week, I 'ave been mostly drinkin', 60% vol. Austrian rum. And aye, I touched my cousin once, but she didn't mind.


----------



## K7_Munky

Hell yeah switzerland is awesome man.


----------



## Buzz762

Just got back from seeing Sister Hazel. Great show. 

Having some Jack and coke tonight.


----------



## budda

beers tonight w/ my best friend


----------



## arktan

here's what happened yesterday.....


----------



## Nick

im going to consume some beer tonight


----------



## Buzz762

Alright. My liver is probably begging me for mercy right now, but as of 15:00 today, I've now had 1 drink of every liquor shown after this post. The drink I chose to finish it off?






Methinks Noodles would approve of my choice.

Now for the arsenal of stuff that I have assaulted my liver with over the past week. I have had at least one drink from each of the following:

































And one of my favorite parts of the bar. It's more for the novelty of it, but it is still awesome.


----------



## arktan

Did i see a bottle of Amaretto Disarono????????


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Did i see a bottle of Amaretto Disarono????????



What? It's tasty!


----------



## arktan

Yes it is tasty and i wanted to buy a bottle yesterday because i love this stuff with some ice cubes...... it's just a counterweight to all the bitter stuff i'm drinking...... and right now i would KILL for a cold glas of amaretto and then comes this dude and rubs it in my face 

 I'm so pathetic...


----------



## Zepp88

I need to build up my tolerances again  I've been avoiding the harsher whiskeys, and mixing shit. Oh dear the 21st birthday is going to be brutal.


----------



## daybean

thats a party i want to forget.


----------



## Zepp88

I hope to get a fine bottle of whiskey or two a couple of friends and get nice and toasted 

It's been too long since I've partied....


----------



## Buzz762

I just had a few margaritas


----------



## auxioluck

I am getting ready to end my shift and drink my face off. Hooray payday!!


----------



## K7_Munky

Hell yeah man now thats the way to go.


----------



## cadenhead

drinking by my self.  my roomies are pussies. Where's Donnie or Shannon when I need them.  

Vancouver Washington sucks

At least I got some beer and my guitars to keep me company.


----------



## UGH

Drunk last night, about to start drinking again today. Benefit jam at the bar tonight where I will continue to drink and once again try to talk the locals into some Pantera or Sabbath. (They just look at me like I'm crazy when I start talking about CC or Nile) Dead Guy Ale for the win!


----------



## thadood

Drank tonight.

Taste tested:
Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA
Dogfish Head Midas Touch
Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout

I drank:
Two Black Bastards (Arrogant Bastard + Guinness Extra Stout)
Three Guinness Extra Stout.


----------



## canuck brian

My wife picked up a bottle of Captain Morgan's Private Stock dark rum. I'm a really big rum n coke fan and this stuff mixes up the best one I've ever had.


----------



## Crucified

drunk, went to an all ager and drank in the park. got home and made a bagel with eggs and things. i'm eatihng like a king. shit yeah. BOOSH


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Jack Daniel's and Black Sabbath. yay.


----------



## turmoil

lastnight: Guinness + Yuengling + Rumple Minze

tonight: Guinness + Leinenkugel + Jack + Rumple Minze


----------



## msherman

This one is for Drew


----------



## M3RC1L3SS

Whats up guys. This is my second post, so I guess i'll introduce myself here... since I am slighty inebriated as I type this. Nothing better warming up your amp, drinking a beer, and jamming along to some tracks.


----------



## cadenhead

tonight, gin and beer. 

Oh well, booze is booze.


----------



## TomAwesome

Nothing too special, but I had the better part of a couple pitchers of Amber Bock after a show tonight. The cute barkeep telling me not to worry about the tab made my night.


----------



## UGH

Absinthe - WooOOOhooOOOoooOOooo


----------



## cadenhead

gin and tonics to start the night off. beer from here on out.


----------



## B Lopez

and some Agavero


----------



## Buzz762

Last night I had a couple of Killian's Irish Red and a mikes hard lemonade...visiting my girlfriend's dad. He was having a little party or something.


----------



## Nick

i drank a few to many of the Williams brothers fine brews on saturday night


----------



## Randy

I know I have to effectively surrender my 'man license' for this... but the Budlight Lime isn't bad. 

Kinda Corona-ish.


----------



## TomAwesome

The lime probably helps disguise that piss water lager taste.


----------



## Randy

^


I'm an avid 'piss water lager' drinker. 

I have a weak stomach, and I like to drink to get drunk... so that's what works. HOWEVER... I love a really full bodied beer if I'm just relaxing or going out to 'Ye Old Pube'.


----------



## darbdavys

i've been drinking this night. first fuckin hangover in my life  fuck i don't feel well :/


----------



## B Lopez

i had like 7-ish shots of jager, and a few random beers last night.

i woke up this morning and my friend says "dude, you threw away all your clothes"



ps, blue moon sucks.

pps, joe chaos and i probably shouldnt drink together


----------



## TomAwesome

Went over to a ladyfriend's place the other night and had a lot of various boozes, mostly wine and whiskey. Much fun.  I also tried some blood sausage. Not so great.


----------



## Randy

TomAwesome said:


> Went over to a ladyfriend's place the other night and had a lot of various boozes, mostly wine and whiskey. Much fun.  I also tried some blood sausage. Not so great.



Did you give her any "blood sausage" in return?



Ok, ok... anyway... I'll have to disagree with Bobby on Blue Moon.


----------



## TomAwesome

No, but she is cute.


----------



## voiceguitar

RIP molson canadian cold shots 6.0 

so bummed... i went to get some and they were recalled and supossedly dont plan to continue making them too! 

this is a sad day ahaha


----------



## TomAwesome

A couple different kinds of beer... but the fact that I've barely eaten today has made it worth my while anyway. Yay!


----------



## jymellis

i quite drinkin a year ago. i just got off work and shall celebrate by smokin down with ya!


jym


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I just got back from my cousin's wedding. I liked teh white wine and the champagne they had there. But the red wine was way too bitter for me to dig. No massive intoxication, just felt REALLLLY relaxed for a bit. Also, food was made of win!!


----------



## Randy

Magic Hat #9 last night.


----------



## UGH

I'm drunk in the library and posting. I think they're about to kick me out. I can't stop wooting at everybody's cool shit. Jaggermeister FTW.


----------



## COBHC

^ lol

ive been swellin back some beers. Lowenbrau , maudite and smithwicks


----------



## arktan

hehe, right now im preett y drunk and i dont know why im posting here but i simmply do it necause its fun!!!!! a few vbeers an dsome apple wine... ftw`


----------



## Demeyes

Well, I'm a bottle of wine down with more to follow. Usually a beer drinker, but I do like a bit of the vine when the occasion warrants.


----------



## Kotex

^ Wine got me to throw up in my sleep the other night.


Well, it was cheap wine.ha

I almost went out like JB.


----------



## yevetz

NOW


----------



## Randy

Bootleggers. Blegh... but I'm out of beer, and there were a couple kicking around in my closet.


----------



## Kotex

Well, I'm not drinking tonight but I'm toking! ha ;p


----------



## UGH

Mickey's 24oz. cans. I believe I'll have two tonight, thank you.


----------



## Buzz762

Drinking some Woodchuck Draft Cider.

I'm quite drunk at the moment.


----------



## Heeboja

Drinking "Kulta Lonkero" by Olvi. It's a very good long drink. Downed 2 cans and opening a 3rd one. Good stuff . I have a bottle of Finlandia Vodka on the counter as well. Haven't opened it up yet.


----------



## COBHC

just downed 4 shots of jager


----------



## Heavy Ed

My B-Day was Thursday (8/28) so I made it a five day weekend of...drinkin! Now I'm back to normal schedule. Tuesday- Band rehearsal and...drinkin. I'll hoist a few Lions Heads and toast SS.org.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I just made myself a 50/50 cup of Dissarono and diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## TomAwesome

Diet soda... ugh... tasty otherwise, though!


----------



## Crucified

whiskey. black russian shots. half vodka, half cofee liquor.

whiskey. black russian shots. half vodka, half coffee liquor.


----------



## Variant

Couple'a Tanquray + Tonic's.


----------



## msherman

....for this!





And one customer on the phone!


----------



## B Lopez

You have customers call at 2:26AM?

wtf?


----------



## wannabguitarist

PLayed some beiruit

Sadly it was Keystone light, but really, who plays with nice beer?


----------



## Aaron

wannabguitarist said:


> PLayed some beiruit
> 
> Sadly it was Keystone light, but really, who plays with nice beer?



Play with natty ice next time

Just finished a bottle of yellowtail chardonnay and im feeling great!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Aaron said:


> Play with natty ice next time



That's actually a bit more expensive where I live. My playing beer of choice though when I'm in Santa Cruz or San Luis Obispo


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Absolut Vanila Vodka, Sprite, Grenadine, and a jolly rancher. By six tonight at kick off I will be feeling nice.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I've had lotd of Bacardi and Blue Moon (awesome beer imo!) plus some canadian ale that was pretty damn good!!1!

Great night


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Heinken light at 10:30 in the morning on a Tuesday.


----------



## arktan

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Heinken light at 10:30 in the morning on a Tuesday.



oh my god.... how can you drink heineken in the morning? I can't look at that stuff even in the *evening*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

arktan said:


> oh my god.... how can you drink heineken in the morning? I can't look at that stuff even in the *evening*



It is my favorite beer. I can drink it anytime.


----------



## Randy

Tailgated at Necrophagist for a few. Twas' a mix of cheap shitty beer that made me feel like I had bleeding ulcers. 



arktan said:


> oh my god.... how can you drink heineken in the morning? I can't look at that stuff even in the *evening*



Hmph. Children!


----------



## budda

6 shots of 2 boozes - $20 w/ tip.

2 double rum and cokes - $7?

2 beers - one for me and one for my buddy

i spent $41 tonight ($1 surcharge on taking out money.

i spent too much tonight. and i didnt get drunk till i Left the Pub Night at the college . but i did dance with two pretty hot girls  haha

so yeah im drunk, have a good night everyone


----------



## defchime

help me im drunk but i cant enjoy it cuz my legs hurt soo bad...how do i get em to stop hurting


----------



## Groff

defchime said:


> help me im drunk but i cant enjoy it cuz my legs hurt soo bad...how do i get em to stop hurting



1. Get a hammer
2. Smash pinky with hammer
3. ???
4. PROFIT!

Your legs won't hurt anymore.....


----------



## Kotex

Went out drinking last night. Had some fun, met some nice people.


----------



## ibznorange

beer for breakfast, dos equis lager and V8


----------



## Joespeakstexan

im drinking this weekend:chris:


----------



## budda

on beer #5 in the last hour.

sure taht doesnt sound like much... bare in mind im not eating much right now  i'll probably be drunk within half an hour lol.

fucking long night. i hate fucking up. i love ss.org. moar posts!


----------



## wannabguitarist

I haven't drank in 2 weeks


----------



## budda

thats probably a good thing!

im almost done my last beer.. feelin it.. hyper and sad as fuck at the same time.


----------



## cosmicamnesia

BEEEEEER!!!!


----------



## garthfluff

Beerenteering with the Mountaineering club tonight, 8 pubs, 8 pints, 5 shots. Fuck lectures tomorrow.


----------



## Harry

I be drinking right now, it's 12:25am.

Tonight though, as in 18 hours from now, I got a party coming up, even more drinking

Drinking time!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I shared a few Coronas this weekend and took a shot of Southern Comfort that didn't quite agree with me.


----------



## Anton

Just woke up after a very good night....Drank 7 beers and half of bottle of wild turkey also drank some black bushmills which was disgusting like a motherfucker


----------



## metalheadpunk

I drank a huge mug of Fat Tire in between classes today  it's nice having a bar on campus


----------



## DelfinoPie

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I shared a few Coronas this weekend and took a shot of Southern Comfort that didn't quite agree with me.



Ooo, I haven't drank southern comfort for about 2 years now. I loved it with lemonade but then it stopped agreeing with me, disagreeing if you will.

But then I've pretty much given up drinking anything alcoholic. Last alcoholic beverage I had was a double woodford reserve over ice on Saturday, trying it out because my mate had been raving about it for years, finally found a pub with it in.

What am I drinking right now, I hear you ask?...Cranberry juice


----------



## budda

metalheadpunk said:


> it's nice having a bar on campus





beer for me tonight! will i even leave the house? we'll see, i'm feelin lazy.


----------



## TomAwesome

Jager tonight.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Had a few Guinness last night, first time I've really gone out with the intention of drinking for a good few months, thought I'd give Guinness a decent try as I've only ever tried it once before and I liked it but that's where the connection ended -- I went straight back to Kronenbourg...this was at least 9 months ago though .

Surprisingly, I was the soberist person there at the end of the night and most of my friends drink regularly. It was nice, but you really hear the conversation descending into insanity and repetition after a few hours.


----------



## wannabguitarist

My neighbors suffered the wrath of my beiruit (beer pong for you lesser folk) skills, and the wimmenz loved it


----------



## SymmetricScars

W00t! College parties...though it's tuesday night...so maybe not tonight...but last friday was nuts! I was 10 or 11 shots deep...and this saturday should be a great night too.


----------



## Scootman1911

I stopped by this party on a Wednesday night once. It was at like 2am so nothing was really going on but then I had to go to school the next day.

Anyways, I was at my friend's house earlier and he gave me some Carlo Rossi wine that he had some I'm drinking that now  It's cheap ass wine by the way. It's like $10-$12 for a gallon lol


----------



## lefty robb

I had my first ever Absinthe the other day, thats was a cool experience. And I'm NOT missing a ear now, yey!


----------



## muffgoat

Nothin like sittin round with a band mate all night drinkin huge ass Heinekens (as i read off the bottle how to spell it) laughing at bill cosby all night


----------



## Shaman

I haven't had any alcohol in 5 years or something. Not easy in Finland, trust me


----------



## UGH

I haven't stopped drinking in 5 years (er, um more like 15 at this point). Super easy and there's fun for the taking, let me tell ya'. LIVERS ARE FOR PUSSIES!!!!!


----------



## UGH

Pink panties motherfuckers. I'm drunk and you're not.


----------



## djpharoah

Went to a Persian wedding last weekend and today - Im so smashed right now.. love open bars with no time limit... god I love scotch!


----------



## Amelie

You love scotch!?! I eat your scotch for breakfast!!
haha

Actually I don't but I am way smashed atm. The cute barman just wouldn't stop serving me doubles oo ahh, plus it was a hen's night which means STRIPPERS!! hell yes!!

I'm going to be thinking about one guy for the next five years  
Damn he was nice.

*off to bed*

Thank god for drunk threads~! And hen's nights! and HOT STRIPPERS!!!

[Boo to work at 9am. Psht.]


----------



## TomAwesome

I had a long night. I was out drinking at some bars for a few hours. One minute I was fine, and then it suddenly gets fuzzy. I think one of the girls who works there who I know had brought me a couple birthday shots or something, but the next thing I knew, I was in my car waiting to sober up. Then the next thing I knew after that, I was being driven home. Then I don't remember going into the house, but I was suddenly in the bathroom for a little while. I feel fine now (well, for the most part anyway), but I don't like when little parts of my memory black out like that. 

Also, my phone was acting really weird.  I had to turn it off.


----------



## Buzz762

I saw someone's foot covered in maggots (actually probably a good thing now that I think about it) and another person with the roof of their mouth caved in after taking a nasty spill on a concrete floor. 

It's most definitely a whiskey night for me.


----------



## Harry

Last night, I accidentally pierced a hole in the wine sack I was holding, so to stop more from leaking, I figured I would drink some of.
Had a few glasses (not wine glasses, I mean, proper size glasses).
I was by myself, I had a conversation with myself, went outside in the freezing cold in my underwear to urinate, laughed at the fence, came back inside, stuffed down a bag of Doritos, and went back inside to laugh some more and fell asleep at around 1am and woke up at 5am with a tiny hangover


----------



## Randy

HughesJB4 said:


> Last night, I accidentally pierced a hole in the wine sack I was holding, so to stop more from leaking, I figured I would drink some of.
> Had a few glasses (not wine glasses, I mean, proper size glasses).
> I was by myself, I had a conversation with myself, went outside in the freezing cold in my underwear to urinate, laughed at the fence, came back inside, stuffed down a bag of Doritos, and went back inside to laugh some more and fell asleep at around 1am and woke up at 5am with a tiny hangover





Quite an interesting evening, indeed.


----------



## Harry

lefty robb said:


> I had my first ever Absinthe the other day, thats was a cool experience. And I'm NOT missing a ear now, yey!



That stuff tastes terrible

I ain't been drinikg.

no.

not at all.



White wine for tonight,


----------



## Buzz762

I learned a good lesson tonight... going to a party as "Tavern Man" results in drinking wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much.

I'm out of rum.
I had a lot of rum when I left.

That is all.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

HALLOWEEN PARTY!!!!
In short, 'Trick-Or-Treat'ing followed by food, drinks and drinking games (once the little ones went to sleep anyway)

6 (?) beers
1 shot of vodka
1 cup of wine
1 cup of an alcoholic slushie (had some captain morgan rum in it.)

Now this was spread over the course of a whole night so I didn't pass out, barf, or forget what the hell was going on at any time.

Was pretty fun, I wish I didn't have a sore throat at the time though. The drinks wore me down much more than usual, but it was still wickeed fun!! 

EDIT: I also had 2 smirnoffs, which were good, but they taste a bit too sweet, so I used them for mixing.


----------



## Variant

Just gettin' prepped for my Jamaican Explosion party tomorrow, mostly putting together the jerk, cleaning up the place, but I had a Gin 'n' Tonic earlier... plus picked up a new bottle of Glenfiddich 18 tonight cuz I was out.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Stopped by the local shop to pick up some good beer today. 

Chimay Blue (Authentic Trappist Beer(Brewed by monks)
Trappistes Rocheford (Monk beer)
Brassire Rocs Ambree : Best beer of All time
Samuel Adams Winter beer

Good stuff!


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Sammichlaus = WIN!


----------



## ak33

this is the first time i have posted in this sfthread and i just wanted tro say i like this fourm and i need blaze 7 string pickups fro my left handed agile interceptor and im pissed offf ibanez doesn't have a lefty 7-string i can easily order from any music shopf. But i like my agile way more then any ibanez anyways so it all worked out.


----------



## Harry

On Saturday night, went to a party.
The host, whom I hadn't met beforehand, threw up twice on his own lounge room rug
I was alright, had about 5 full size glasses of wine.
But the vodka did it for me.
Next thing I know, I wake up alone in one of the bedrooms of the house at 3am, with a killer hangover, so I went to the lounge room, and got some painkillers, and nearly threw up just watching the TV screen, I was that fucked up feeling

Then woke up finally at 6am, after 3 hours of sleep, still hungover, but not quite so bad


----------



## Aaron

Just had 2 jack on the rocks and 3 coors, that seems good for a weeknight, so im going to bed


----------



## Heavy Ed

I've been on vacation from work since Friday until monday (Dec 1) and I've been celebrating (drinking) with a different beverage everyday. Today its Sailor Jerrys Spiced Rum and Wild Cherry Pepsi! WOO-HOO


----------



## Variant

What the fuck? No Thanksgiving "Who's been drinkin" ads yet? 

No better time to be knocking them back than when surrounded by family, right? 

Actually, it's just me and my wonderful girlfriend, and a nice big bottle of:







To martini it up!


----------



## Shredz

Im currently sitting in college wishing I was drinking some Desperados right now.


----------



## arktan

And i'm hoping that i'll survive the day


----------



## budda

school is done. bought 6 beer. drank 6 beer in 2 hours. low alcohol tolerance, i am kind of drunk.

get to see the woman tomorrow night. life is ok.

cheers, everyone!


----------



## petereanima

i dont shit you, we had from our company a christmas party onfirday and i still feel a little wasted, unbelievable. :-/


----------



## arktan

hehe, we have a christmas dinner with the company this friday


----------



## djpharoah

Does alcoholic egg-nog count?


----------



## Daemoniac

Double JD on the rocks, with a glass of vanilla coke as a 'chaser'. Nicest aftertaste in the world, i shit you not.


----------



## Martin_777

Yesterday evening: Christmas meeting in a bar with some guys from my company (nothing offical).

Various ones of these (I can't remember how many): Augustiner Helles. Great stuff!!





After that we went to a small club and had some Becks, Vodka Lemon, Rum Coke, and Tequila.
To be honest I've got a slight headache but it was worth it. It was fun.


----------



## Harry

I am drinking as we speak.


I am also rocking out to Reign in Blood, and soon, Rust In Peace.
A night of thrash metal


----------



## plyta

Yesterday I drank 1 liter of lager and 0,35 liter of vodka during some party at me friends (they told me I drank some more, but I cant remember  ).

I have an interesting reflex to empty my pockets in some convenient place in the apartment before blacking out, no matter how wasted I am . So, after waking up I find me glasses and wallet on the table near the bed I spent me night. But me cell phone and keys are somehow missing and of course the problem is I remember almost nothing from the last night, so it took me couple of hours to find them neatly placed near the party hosts dinner service in the cupboard in the other room 

Me friends tell me I looked somewhat sober that evening, except the moment when I confused me beer bottle with a small PC table speaker and tried to have a drink from it


----------



## Randy

djpharoah said:


> Does alcoholic egg-nog count?



Depends on what ratio of 'nog to rum you use.


----------



## El Caco

Christmas supplies, Carton of Jack, bottle of Sljivovica, bottle of Scotch. Ran out of cold Jack so I've been into the Scotch, it's cheap and I just realised the folly so I'm cracking the Brandy, damn I'm pissed but there is no stopping me now. Ah the benefits of having my Dad up for christmas 

Disclaimer; I can barely read what I have typed so if the spelling is crap, suffer. Damn I love the big red line 

If I can stay drunk all Christmas this might be a good one after all.


----------



## Variant

More gin...


----------



## budda

fuck gin, more beer! 

its new years, im gettin' 'er done.


----------



## darbdavys

fuck, I can't remember this night. 1l beer, ~0.4l vodka, 2 shots of tequila and half a bottle of champagne. I'm nuts.


----------



## budda

beers were consumed. hilarity ensued.


----------



## garthfluff

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOME SAY THE END IS NEAR
SOME SAY WE'LL SEE ARMAGEDDON SOON
I CERTAINLY HOPE WE WILL
I SURE COULD USE THE VACATION
FROM THIS BULL SHIT
THREE RING 
CIRCUS SIDE SHOW
OF FREAKS


----------



## budda

i would love to be drinking right now.


----------



## Harry

Last night, I was drinking beer, shots and basically any free alcohol I could find at an 18th birthday party
Had heaps of fun, I have cuts on both my knees from trying to skateboard while drunk rather unsuccessfully.


----------



## caughtinamosh

Nope. No way. Nitto.

New Year was a complete and total disaster, and I can't so much look at an alcoholic beverage without feeling like there's a snake uncoiling in my stomach.


----------



## amonb

I have been drinking! Since about 4:30pm until about an hour ago (9:30pm). It was a good smirnoff-fuelled session too haha! But now am home


----------



## Harry

Who's been drinking? obviously not me hahaaha


----------



## Wi77iam

edit


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I DRINKS SOME STUFFS :O


----------



## Vegetta

I got to try a new beer over the weekend
Lion Stout

Made in Sri Lanka by the same company that makes Carlsberg.
a pretty excellent stout (8&#37; alcohol to boot)


----------



## Harry

2 litres of wine downed in about an hour
5 shots of whiskey.


Oh boy, I remember jack shit from last night


----------



## Randy

^
Wine hangovers are second only to gin or tequila.


----------



## Harry

^I had a killer hangover man I tell you that.
The next morning, I couldn't stand up for 2 hours after I woke up, was too dizzy


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Randy said:


> ^
> Wine hangovers are second only to gin or tequila.



A story for *YOU*, Randith.

Ed: Yeah man lesss crank diz boddul ov wine man iss like 40 yerz old

Me: naaaaah bro dont

Ed: Naawww Izz al gud maaan

Me: Ed, No.

Ed: BROOO...iz all gewddd ogayy?

Me: dude, no, not going to end well.

Ed: Bro, bro....Bro....juzzz truzz me kay?

Ed: *Drinkz 40 yerz old boddul ov w----BLUBULULULUHGHGHGHGHGGHGHGHUHGUHGUHGUGHGHHHH....* *sound of dripping*

Ed: IM AL GUDZ MAYNG!!111one


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Working on getting drunk. My Dad made me feel like a loser again, so I broke out the Famous Grouse


----------



## Randy

CrushingAnvil said:


> A story for *YOU*, Randith.
> 
> Ed: Yeah man lesss crank diz boddul ov wine man iss like 40 yerz old
> 
> Me: naaaaah bro dont
> 
> Ed: Naawww Izz al gud maaan
> 
> Me: Ed, No.
> 
> Ed: BROOO...iz all gewddd ogayy?
> 
> Me: dude, no, not going to end well.
> 
> Ed: Bro, bro....Bro....juzzz truzz me kay?
> 
> Ed: *Drinkz 40 yerz old boddul ov w----BLUBULULULUHGHGHGHGHGGHGHGHUHGUHGUHGUGHGHHHH....* *sound of dripping*
> 
> Ed: IM AL GUDZ MAYNG!!111one





My point exactly.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Officially pissed up now. I like bloody marys.


----------



## Randy

Subtract the tomato juice and celery, and I'm all over that.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Randy said:


> Subtract the tomato juice and celery, and I'm all over that.


I put ginger in it too


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Drnuk again


----------



## Bobby

Knob Creek! FTW!!!


----------



## lobee

beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee





































r 

:beer:


----------



## Randy

^


----------



## lobee

Randy said:


> ^


Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore














































beer.



:beer:


----------



## lobee

Guys. Am I an alcoholic?


----------



## Ancestor

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Working on getting drunk. My Dad made me feel like a loser again, so I broke out the Famous Grouse



I'm breaking out the family Miller pounders.


----------



## Harry

Who's been drinking?
I have, every day for the last 4 days


----------



## caughtinamosh

I am laying off the liver bashing for the next 3 months... Alas, poor Yorick... I have exams .


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Seriously, what does drinking do for you? Never touched it and never will.


----------



## lobee

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Seriously, what does drinking do for you? Never touched it and never will.



Good for you. Personally I really like the taste of good beer. I used to drink to get drunk when I was younger but now I enjoy having a few tasty brews and the added little buzz is a bonus.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

lobee said:


> Good for you. Personally I really like the taste of good beer. I used to drink to get drunk when I was younger but now I enjoy having a few tasty brews and the added little buzz is a bonus.


 Actually, I've thought about tasting wine, I think it's more social than it is to get wasted as most drinkers do. I like food and good bevrages to go with it.


----------



## EliNoPants

it's St. Patty's Day...how is this thread not being hammered...just like i sorta almost am, but not quite


----------



## vehemence

im fuckin drunbk... drinking alone... seagrims vodka extra smooth and sprite... ya..... 5 am EST... whres all you ohio drunks at huh...


*EDIT i jsut turned 21 weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ancestor

No beer for me. Drag. Homework and antidepressants preclude its consumption.


----------



## Tukaar

Tukaar has been hammmered the last few nights, and with spring break starting, he's not slowing down soon!!!


----------



## EliNoPants

i am off to the bar, and then hopefully a party...right after i finish this coffee mug sized Jagerbomb...also, i thusly rename any Jagerbomb larger than 6oz to be a "Hiroshima"


----------



## yingmin

I have!


----------



## ShadyDavey

I am. Folks are away, got no mates to hang out with and there's fuck all worth watching on satellite. 

Beer.

Probably Vodka.

Life sucks.


----------



## Harry

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Seriously, what does drinking do for you? Never touched it and never will.



Drinking lets you taste the good taste of beer


----------



## Variant

I'm on my fourth gin 'n' tonic... workin' on a project in Rhino 3D.


----------



## Harry

I was about to start drinking.
Cracked open a bottle of wine and then realized it tasted like shit and put it back in the fridge


----------



## El Caco

It's 4:13 AM here and this thread makes me feel like having a drink. Fuck it, it is past 12 somewhere in the world right now right and I have some Stella Artois in the fridge and some nice Irish Whiskey in the cupboard I here calling me


----------



## Herb Dorklift

I don't drink much anymore.

Before I had a GF I'd drink as much as 40 pints of beer a week! Now I prefer to stay in, play guitar, watch TV and have sex with old lady. I do have beer at home though, Sierra Nevada


----------



## ShadyDavey

Was drinking last night at the Limehouse Lizzy gig. Guiness and Newcastle brown 







(although I did fart just now in the kitchen and nearly threw up, very nasty side effects  )


----------



## arktan

Aye, Newcastle Brown Ale is a bitch. It tastes so good and you never know when it's too much, except when you try to stand up 

I have bad experiences with that stuff but i still love it.

I was drinking some Kwak yesterday, without the original glass though


----------



## Bobby

Man nothing worse than slamming 2 40oz camo silver ices and learning you have the flu.


Fuck I feel like shits


----------



## Dan

I am thinking about drinking now.... hmm

Off to the pub me thinks!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Herb Dorklift said:


> I don't drink much anymore.
> 
> Before I had a GF I'd drink as much as 40 pints of beer a week! Now I prefer to stay in, play guitar, watch TV and have sex with old lady. I do have beer at home though, Sierra Nevada



too much information maybe?

if said information is true


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Scar Symmetry said:


> too much information maybe?
> 
> if said information is true


 
Id din't say anything out of line


----------



## Wi77iam

last night, had a 6 pack of bundy rum + cola, didn't get me drunk enough.


----------



## leandroab

Nothing better than studying calculus and having a Guinness!

...

Maybe just having a Guinness


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I been a'drinkin'.

and I feel on top of the word!


----------



## MFB

Is it safe to say Ryan (Variant) dominates/keeps this thread alive?


----------



## TomAwesome

I'm drunk. You guys aren't. You suck. *hiccup*


----------



## Origins

It´s Vappu´s Eve, I´m drunk and I don´t care


----------



## leandroab

I just had a 6 pack of guinness and I can guarantee you that I can understand calculus WAY better now...

The problwmem is thaht I can'1t seem to tuype thingds rightsd anymore


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm nursing my usual Disaronno. It's the only thing I'll drink. I don't even get a buzz off it, I just like the taste. Mixed with Pepsi it's my drink of choice.


----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm nursing my usual Disaronno. It's the only thing I'll drink. I don't even get a buzz off it, I just like the taste. Mixed with Pepsi it's my drink of choice.




I don't drink beer because I get buzzed (and eventually shitfaced).

I drink beer... Because I simply LOVE BEER! It tastes like HEAVEN!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

leandroab said:


> I don't drink beer because I get buzzed (and eventually shitfaced).
> 
> I drink beer... Because I simply LOVE BEER! It tastes like HEAVEN!



That's the thing. I don't get shitfaced. A little relaxed at maximum..but never shitfaced. In one night in the course of a few short hours I had

1 Long Island Iced Tea
2 Bahama Mammas
1 Alligator (don't remember what was in that one)
3 shots of Patron
3 Patron shakers

Which is more than I'd ever had before in my life, as I'm not a serious drinker

And I felt nothing. Those who were with me who were drinking as well were sloppy ass drunk..I was fine, which was proven by completely sober friends who were stunned that I wasn't phased. I'll NEVER drink that much again because I'm not all that into drinking, but the point is no drunkeness..no hangover..nothing. Got up the next morning for work right as I've ever been


----------



## Randy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 1 Long Island Iced Tea
> 2 Bahama Mammas
> 1 Alligator (don't remember what was in that one)
> 3 shots of Patron
> 3 Patron shakers


----------



## leandroab

Well.. I DO get shitfaced after 36 cans of beer in 5 hours and no food...

But I don't enjoy getting shitfaced at all.. And to be honest, I only got shitfaced and blackedout twice...

It's not fun..

IV Glucose either


----------



## Randy

7.2 beers an hour for 5 hours, on an empty stomach?


----------



## DaveCarter

Finished last 2 written assignments today, been at a house party and just got back!! Yay for random posts that I'll most likely regret tomorrow


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> 7.2 beers an hour for 5 hours, on an empty stomach?


----------



## lobee

Mooooose Droooool.


----------



## Cadavuh

its almost 2 30 am and i decided to take a dip in the liquor cabinet even though i have school in 8 hours. cheers SS.org!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I feel a belated post is needed for Saturday as I was smashed haha.

I've been drinking this morning too... coffee that is


----------



## El Caco

Currently on my 4th Asahi, it's all I have in the house and it goes down far too easy, this is going to be expensive.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ what time is it in Oz?


----------



## leandroab

I seriously need some workout and a job, because my passion for Guiness is killing me... and my wallet also
I have a Calculus test in 2h and I'm quite drunk... Any suggestions?


----------



## El Caco

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^ what time is it in Oz?



It was 7:32 PM when you asked that.


----------



## Origins

Whisky is my savior 
I get such a great and interesting conversation with my girlfriend right now


----------



## Konfyouzd

i'm not an alcoholic... but i could really go for a 6 pack of Stella Artois right about now...


----------



## Dan

Can of Bulmers, Somehow Bulmers tastes better from a can than a bottle.

Meh either way me likes


----------



## lobee

Administering beer into fridge presently...


----------



## lobee

Drinking two different IPAs and an ESB and I jizzed in my pants.


----------



## El Caco

Drinking my last 6 pack of Asahi and I jizzed in my pants.


----------



## DaveCarter

Hell yeah!!!!  Just got back from the best house party ever, proper live band in the front room that I got to jam on RATM cover with  Love house parties, shame Im only a student for 2 more weeks  Better make the most of it while I can!!

Edit some hours later: Just woke up still pissed. Going to the pub in an hour. Rock n roll!!!!


----------



## wannabguitarist

STEEL RESERVE MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Scar Symmetry

yeah I been drinking.

beer + shredding on my ESP + my girl coming over + even more beer = epic win


----------



## caughtinamosh

Wife Beater FTW

Some of you limeys might understand what I'm on about...?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Stella Artois


----------



## liamh

caughtinamosh said:


> Wife Beater FTW
> 
> Some of you limeys might understand what I'm on about...?


Oh wow, I'm administering some stella aswell, but only that shitty 4% pussy juice
Its the perfect drink for having a violent, threatening, drunken tirade to a women


----------



## caughtinamosh

Absolutely .

4%... 

5% (I think?) > 4%


----------



## liamh

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Seriously, what does drinking do for you? Never touched it and never will.


gives you S00PER EYE LAZER B33M P0WORZ


----------



## caughtinamosh

and nearly gets you arrested... and makes you fall against a freshly painted wall...

Gooooood times.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

drinking is the nectar of happiness


----------



## Killian

Was drinkin, Been Drinkin, Am Drinkin, and Will be Drinkin! 

Red Strip, 1554, Killians, Shiner, and Yazoo Baby! Thats just lately...


----------



## leandroab

Just had a can of a good ol' Guinness


----------



## Harry

Friday night, hit the red wine and beer, but somehow didn't get drunk for once.


----------



## meisterjager

house party, jagermeister, jim beam, booty call...

can't fuckin wait to finish work, man!


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Last night, it was only mere Pabst Blue Ribbon (and a bit of blackcherry brandy) But!!! SOON!! I WILL HAVE IT..... Westvleteren 12 the best beer in the world! 






Mmmmmmmmmmm, Trappist beer.

oh... and its not the real deal, but Damn it gives you the most calm, relaxed buzz:




Can't wait until I can afford to import the Real shit!(Westvleteren comes first, while I can find it)


----------



## troyguitar

I've been rocking the Guinness during this depressing hockey game, screaming "FUUUUUUCK FUCK FUCK" at the TV.


----------



## lobee

Drinking Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA. I'm definitely a converted hophead.



7deadlysins666 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm, Trappist beer.


At least religion was good for one thing: monks who brew AMAZING beers!


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Im bored and not drunk, so im going to make a list! A List of booze you all should try(RIGHT NOW!)

*EPISODE #1*(possibly the only one)

Of course Westvleteren #12 is the best beer in the world, but it is often hard to find (part of the reason its #1).
So, there is always St. Bernardus 12, which most believe it is the closest you will find to the taste of Westvleteren.




Trappist beers are among some of the best, so while we're on the topic of Trappist ale, lets not forget about the mighty Chimay or Rochefort.








All monk brewed beer, it is very dark with lots of fruit flavors, hops, and many other things. If you are a beer lover, it is a necessity to try these. 

Now i'll get into some of my personal favorites 
Brasserie Des Rocs (or Abbey Des Rocs)




Having trouble finding specific pictures, but the Ambre and Bruin are my favorites of theirs. A whole lot of fruit flavor, they have quite a few different types the Ambre being the least fruity, and the Tripple Imperial being the most. Very malty, and delicious. 

Young's Double Chocolate Stout




Its been a while since i've had one, but its sweet and malty, with a bit of hops, and a little chocolate. (Not as much as you would expect). 

Im not a big fan of hops, but if you like hops.... you might be interested in Oaked Arrogant Bastard, or their Double Bastard which most people say is even better









Also, a beer that not many people know of Spaten Optimator! Me and my bass player work at convinence stores, and our Miller distributor(distrubutes it, does NOT make it...its Belgian) told us we were the Only people in Virginia with this beer. 
Spaten Optimator!




For $8 a 6 pack, you can't beat it! (I think we're still getting them for wholesale cost though  )

Alright, this is all for now! Hope you enjoyed this post, and are going to enjoy some of these fine beers I have shared with you all.


----------



## Harry

I've stolen some of my dad's beer. It's now 1am, I'm bored shitless, so drinking shall commence


----------



## Raoul Duke

I just finished doing my tax returns from the last 2 years . Finally im up to date. Take that Mr Tax man!
Fuck i needed a beer after doing that stuff, what do you know i had beer in the fridge, it was meant to be 

Now i just gotta wait for my Stimulus package to go in so i can get a new cab


----------



## victor5464

i woke up this morning with a slight hangover....drank some bourbon last 
night 

tomorrow i plan on getting obliterated at the summer slaughter tour


----------



## SamSam

had half a bottle of Gentleman Jack while writing riffs today. Felt more sober than I had hoped...


----------



## Harry

Last night, drank various beers.
I spent nothing at all, my mates shouted me the whole night


----------



## Harry

I'm drinking again already


----------



## richcastle66

omg have i been drinking. parents arent home, this is greatt


----------



## EliNoPants

oh god, started with a Seagrams 7 and diet coke...fuck diet coke...seriously, ruined the whole drink for me, i should have manned up and hit the gas station instead of toughing it out with the free shit i had in my fridge

other than that, double whiskey and coke wells at the bar plus a jagerbomb and a jager shot have me in a good mood

now to continue with PBR and a bit of the green plus good friends


----------



## snuif09

aah legal drinking at 16 wonderfull getting beer from the store when your 15 even better =)


----------



## caughtinamosh

Next party for the calendar - 15th July. 

The girl I want oh-so-badly is coming home, and we're going round to hers.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I'm so drunk atm, I don't know what's happening right now 
Bacardi-Coke is a hell of a drug!!!
The friggin' earth is moving 
I dont' drink often but this time I got sloshed!
Wommenz are teh evilz!!

EDIT: That didn't happen yesterday 
Damn, I shouldn't login when I'm wasted...


----------



## død

I'm drunk, and my GF just set off the fire alarm.


----------



## caughtinamosh

caughtinamosh said:


> Next party for the calendar - 15th July.
> 
> The girl I want oh-so-badly is coming home, and we're going round to hers.



This girl that I wanted oh-so-badly is now my girlfriend. 

Yesterday, I went round to hers at 9pm. It is now 10pm (a day later), and I haven't slept since.  

 Stella Artois


----------



## Hawkevil

Nearly finished a litre of Vodka off last night. 

Seriously wish I didn't right now!


----------



## caughtinamosh

Vodka is bottled Hell.


----------



## Hawkevil

haha too right! Especially when you play stupid drinking games with it like ring of fire.


----------



## caughtinamosh

Highland games dance is going on as we speak, but I'm not there 

My girlfriend is sending drunken texts. I'm sick.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Just got back from a birthday party for a friend of my family.
Had 4 or 5 beers (don't remember too well  not that I am or was plastered but I wasn't paying too much attention) and 1 Mike's Hard Raspberry Lemonade.

Also the lemonade and two of the beers were had on an empty stomach.
GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## defchime

All_¥our_Bass;1595459 said:


> Just got back from a birthday party for a friend of my family.
> Had 4 or 5 beers (don't remember too well  not that I am or was plastered but I wasn't paying too much attention) and 1 Mike's Hard Raspberry Lemonade.
> 
> Also the lemonade and two of the beers were had on an empty stomach.
> GOOD TIMES!!


 
man i drink that much in my sleep lol....

11 shots of fireball (cinnimon flavoured corn whiskey)
2 bottles of vex
2 cans of arizona iced tea (GREAT AS A WHISKEY CHASE)
....drinkin and Aphex Twin goes great together


----------



## caughtinamosh

A night's spoils...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

defchime said:


> man i drink that much in my sleep lol....
> 
> 11 shots of fireball (cinnimon flavoured corn whiskey)
> 2 bottles of vex
> 2 cans of arizona iced tea (GREAT AS A WHISKEY CHASE)
> ....drinkin and Aphex Twin goes great together


Hey cut me some slack, I'm a n00b to the whole drinking deal, I mean I've drank before but it has been very infrequent and coupled with my overall newness to drinking I have no tolerance. I only got into the buzz/mildly tipsy area, no acute drunkenness here.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I haven't been drunk in about a month now


----------



## Schotter

I´m going to get drunk at WACCCCKKKEEEEEN!!!!
And the top: Wacken is only 2 hours away from my home


Yeaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Hawkevil

Lucky bastard...

I'd love to go to Wacken before it goes the way of commercialism, which it seems to be doing.

Coming from England is a bit of a bitch though...

Have fun though dude!


----------



## crazzycat87

ohhh, i see my alcoloving friends here? tell me what's the funniest case you have beeing drunk?


----------



## caughtinamosh

I made myself ill on Saturday night/Sunday morning. Fresh air is the worst thing EVAR!


----------



## hairychris

Zubr beer. Hooray!


----------



## caughtinamosh

I had a magic late night sesh (beer, but also some more exotic stuff ), but then got grounded for coming home far too late, with no communication.


----------



## -mouse-

i think ima drink me a sip of malibu and buzz it to sleep


----------



## Hawkevil

Another litre of vod last night. Went to a cool party, well 2 really. 

My stomach wants to empty itself the wrong way at the moment.


----------



## EliNoPants

i had a few jagerbombs one double whiskey and coke, and a few beers tonight...but also went to the titty bar and got a dance from a girl with both Tool and Zelda tattoos, the Zelda one was a coupon/doggystyle placement, i'm kind of ashamed that i didn't manage to get her number or something, i mean shit, i even have goddamn business cards to give to chicks, i meant to slip one into her tip, but was just drunk enough to forget, god fucking dammit


----------



## wannabguitarist

Beer pong with Blue Moon


----------



## El Caco

I'm not a Bourbon drinker but I am enjoying some Booker Noes, not bad.


----------



## Despised_0515

Partied last night downing shitty Natural Ice but being fucked up ftw!


----------



## Survival101

My friend and I, having an epic drunken revelation recently decided the following: 
1. Malefic of Xasthur is, in real life, a member of the Jonas Brothers. 
2. Mikael from Opeth is, in fact, a werewolf. 
3. Nergal is the clone of Bill Gates who was injected with extra kvlt, misanthropy and angst

That is all. I will sleep now.


----------



## matttttYCE

wannabguitarist said:


> Beer pong with Blue Moon



^That, seriously FTMFW! Except not chuggin what you have to drink. Blue Moon is one of those that should be savored even if it's somewhat hurried...now Natty Ice, THAT'S some chuggin beer!


----------



## Konfusius

I am about to get todays first nice and cold Staropramen out of the fridge. Then I will get some more and be hammered at rehearsal tonight to show anyone else that it is nice as fuck to hang out all day when anyone else is working.


----------



## richcastle66

i have! underage drikning is funnn. and i came home srtill kinda drubjk having convos with nmy dad and he didnt notice LMAO its great. so much beer pong


----------



## wannabguitarist

matttttYCE said:


> ^That, seriously FTMFW! Except not chuggin what you have to drink. Blue Moon is one of those that should be savored even if it's somewhat hurried...now Natty Ice, THAT'S some chuggin beer!



Ahhh Natty

Yea it was good fun


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Konfusius said:


> I am about to get todays first nice and cold Staropramen out of the fridge. Then I will get some more and be hammered at rehearsal tonight to show anyone else that it is nice as fuck to hang out all day when anyone else is working.



Staropramen, good man!

I'm drinking ice cold Red Stripe and Budweiser, going down a treat


----------



## TomParenteau

I haven't drank in a year & a half.


----------



## petereanima

after a longer time, i had "some" drinks on saturday. damn, and i still have a bit of a hangover. 

i only remember my bandmate walking into the room every 30 minutes with a big pitcher, and singing "CUBA LIBRE, CUBA LIBRE, SHANANANANANA! YEAH WERE DRINKING CUBA LIBRE SHAAAAAAAAANANANANANANA!".


----------



## hairychris

Polish beer + Polish honey liquer + shit movie = win

Tomorrow will hurt.


----------



## Konfusius

Here I am now. Being a walking stereotyp of a german man. I didnt shave in about 3 weeks, I drink beer and I think I even gained some weight. anything okay so far. hopefully that is as german as it gets with me....
fuck... i just noticed that that thing on my leg is an ibanez.... and that over there on the wall is an italian guitar... this is gettin worse...


----------



## EliNoPants

oh god...saw Murder By Death tonight...guess who had a buncha whiskey!!!!!

not so much a question, as a rhetorical exclamation i suppose...but boy do i love that band, their album "Who Will Survive and What Will Be Left of Them" came out right at a point when i decided that whiskey was the cure all to my problems, and that album is mostly about whiskey...so yeah, they were a depresso band for me for a while...now they're a "lets see how much whiskey the human body can tolerate?!?!?!" band for me in a totally different and far more fun way

edit: i plan on adding to this thread tomorrow night as well...if i remember at all, hopefully i'll get so blasted tomorrow that i'm too hungover to remember to talk about it until at least tuesday


----------



## EliNoPants

well, im the only to post twice within a two day period...either the rest of you need to do some alcohol pushups, or i'm a fuckin champ and a half


----------



## Konfusius

Or you just dont drink enough. I bet half of us is still drinking the day after posting here. But they are just to hammered to post anything.

Drinking - you are doing it wrong.


----------



## EliNoPants

yeah...i don't remember much of sunday night...is that drinking properly?


----------



## Konfusius

Naw... it would be right if you couldnt even remember what day it was.


----------



## leandroab

Having some beer as I type..


----------



## mattofvengeance

ME! I just popped open a Guinness.


----------



## Harry

I DONT DRINK ANYMOREMAN3 NOT MOREALCHOL


----------



## Harry

I'm so fucking hungover


----------



## EliNoPants

just had a few whiskey and cokes and a few shitty but free beers while watching MOTORHEAD!!!!


----------



## AK DRAGON

Are you insinuating we're all Alcoholics?

mmmmm homemade Margaritaville


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I FUCK NO SNO DRINkz ANrymore.

I seriously jus t drunkj two doz and a tincy bit. hung with my awesome friends. Grace is so nice.

I love you guys at SS.org, also super rad.


----------



## Misanthropy

hungover!!!!


----------



## EliNoPants

i definitely have...like professional grade honesty type drunk


----------



## lobee

Went to a wedding last night. The money I didn't spend on free beer went straight to the bar next to the reception for shots. Holy fucking drunk I was. I'm talking spouting-out-random-existential-bullshit-while-watching-white-people-dance drunk. And then I'm pretty sure I started dancing...


----------



## hairychris

It's Sunday. Rally is on the TV. I've only eaten chocolate since Friday night.

Polish beer time!!


----------



## Cyntex

Right now I am drinking belgium special beer called Duvel (devil) \m/.


----------



## hairychris

Duvel's pretty nice.

Just woken up after 2 bottles of wine last night. Feel OK right now but not holding out too much hope for the rest of the day!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

BETWEEN THE VELVET LIIIIIIES...THERE'S A TRUTH AS HARD AS STEEEEEEEEL, YEAH!

Hope that cheers you hungover chaps up 

Hoping to have a few cold-ones this weekend. Relatives from Denmark are coming for the first time to meet us


----------



## henrythomas

Hi Friends.
I just want to say that ,
The best place to drink beer is at home. Or on a river bank, if the fish don't bother you.
Thanks.


----------



## pink freud

Gorram Wild Turkey...

My face is fucking numb.


----------



## wannabguitarist

14 hours ago I looked like this:






Good night


----------



## leandroab

Just had a Malzbier...

Hmmm


----------



## lobee

Drinking a Smuttynose sampler pack. Not all it's cracked up to be IMO.


----------



## matttttYCE

Mmmmmh.. Bacardi Superior and Dr. Pepper all night long! I'm going to have fun getting up for school/work in the morning! Cheers to anyone else drinking on a school or work night!


----------



## Herb Dorklift

ASDA just started stocking Sierra Nevada Pale Ale!


----------



## død

I've made friends with a bunch of canadians, and I also have a new friend that is lesbian. Commenting girls asses with another girl is awesome!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I'm currently enjoying a Monteith's Crushed Apple Cider.


----------



## Harry

im a little smashed at the moment.jst a little


----------



## ErykaDaemons

Hanging out with my best friend Mr. Smirnoff. However, someone has done away with 3/4 of the bottle tonight, bastards . . .


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Had a few shots of vodka tonight.

Not drunk or anything but just for chilling out on my day off.



RONNY JAMES DIO said:


> BETWEEN THE VELVET LIIIIIIES...THERE'S A TRUTH AS HARD AS STEEEEEEEEL, YEAH!




Fixed by Dio.


----------



## SD83

Great gig today, food & beer for free... so yes, I've been drinking  If I had to play now, I'd fall off stage after the second song...


----------



## EliNoPants

does it count if i'm ABOUT to start drinking? because a friend of mine is absolutely convinced that 2012 is going to be a terrible movie, so we're gonna go see it, and sneak a buncha liquor into the theater and try to make a drinking game of it


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

EliNoPants said:


> does it count if i'm ABOUT to start drinking? because a friend of mine is absolutely convinced that 2012 is going to be a terrible movie, so we're gonna go see it, and sneak a buncha liquor into the theater and try to make a drinking game of it


----------



## EliNoPants

yeah...actually wound up with a monstrous fail on that...they realized it was 2 hrs 45 mins, and decided not to do it on a friday night...so me and another buddy came back home and make drinks while we played old school Magic: The Gathering card games, and then went to the bar


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I had a Guiness Draught after work last night, while playing FF7.
"YAY!! I'm on the world map now!"

Good times.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

My day off, Guiness Draught again.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I drink one and a half of this, I`m weak with alcohol so I`m a little dizzy rigth now. I`m talkin with my gf by MSN, she`s with not-too-much-clotes in the cam (she is in bed, notebook) and I`m writing here.each bottle is one liter.


----------



## Kotex

Me. This weekend. Beer and E&J. In my new flask (only E&J in there though).


----------



## EliNoPants

at home enjoying a Seagrams 7 and coke, about to hit the bars for an hour, and possibly a party, but i'm very sleepy already, the party is very much up in the air, if there even ARE any parties


----------



## EliNoPants

about to head to the bar, discovered a new awesomest drink ever last night and sipping one down before i leave

Seagrams 7, and then about half the same amount of water, not ice, and then a shitload of Red Bull to taste...whiskey and caffeine in one drink? this might outdo the Jagerbomb as my favorite drink


----------



## CooleyJr

Just a Steel Reserve 211 tonight  Get a nice buzz so I can sleep well.


----------



## Variant

The Surfacing has consumed (thus far tonight):

- Menuet Cognac
- Bombay Sapphire martini (Noilly Prat vermouth)
- Ardbeg Uigeadail 

...and probably some Glenmorangie next.


----------



## EliNoPants

i fucking LOVE whiskey...why does anyone drink anything else ever?

YouTube - Murder By Death - "Until Morale Improves"


----------



## ShadyDavey

Went out to see a Led Zep cover band (the singer failed) and decided that I would relive my youth by drinking..

Newcastle Brown Ale

I am now fragile and suitably chastised.


----------



## awesomeaustin

ShadyDavey said:


> Went out to see a Led Zep cover band (the singer failed) and decided that I would relive my youth by drinking..
> 
> Newcastle Brown Ale
> 
> I am now fragile and suitably chastised.



Newcastle rules!

Just finishing off my second glass of Maker's Mark and listening to Nile


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Guinness Extra Stout these past few days.

Tis a good way to realax after a hard day's work.


----------



## lobee

Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA.


----------



## EliNoPants

wow, over 2 weeks and no posts...i started off with some beers at a dodgeball captains meeting, went to another bar, had a few more, then had a few more with dinner, then came home, took a power nap and sobered up, then went to the bar that is literally across the street from my apartment, and had 3 double whiskey and cokes with 2 shots...got a good buzz on now, debating what to do for food since no one is out to party with


----------



## Martin_777

ShadyDavey said:


> Went out to see a Led Zep cover band (the singer failed) and decided that I would relive my youth by drinking..
> 
> Newcastle Brown Ale
> 
> I am now fragile and suitably chastised.



Hell yeah. Newcastle rules!


I had some glasses of this lovely stuff yesterday: 
Macallan Fine Oak Single Malt, 12 Years old. Really good quality for a decent priece! Love it!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yerrrrrrrrp. Jagermeister


----------



## AK DRAGON

a Neat glass of


----------



## Martin_777

AK DRAGON said:


> a Neat glass of



I visited Glenlivet Distillery in April. They offer a very interesting guided tour! At the end I tasted the 18 years old and bought a bottle right away.
If you've got a chance go and try Glenlivet Nadurra 16 Year Old, Cask Strength. Very nice one and pretty hard to find at the moment.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Cheap wine is the perfect supplement for automotive work


----------



## redlol

8 pints and a near orgy with a he/she


----------



## wannabguitarist

redlol said:


> 8 pints and a near orgy with a he/she


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

My cousin, the last weekend at my uncles wedding.





with a lot of beer and wine. he is fine now.
look what a cool pic!! (this is beer, 1 liter per bottle)


----------



## Demeyes

Hitting the booze soon. Our house is full of booze for christmas. I'm at my parents for the season, last count over 30 bottles of wine and loads of beer spirits too. I've got some Jager and wine lined up for tonight. Should be fun!


----------



## jymellis

Demeyes said:


> Hitting the booze soon. Our house is full of booze for christmas. I'm at my parents for the season, last count over 30 bottles of wine and loads of beer spirits too. I've got some Jager and wine lined up for tonight. Should be fun!


----------



## Savindur-El

MaKo´s Tethan;1776444 said:


> My cousin, the last weekend at my uncles wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a lot of beer and wine. he is fine now.
> look what a cool pic!! (this is beer, 1 liter per bottle)



The Man is basically trying to survive through elevating all their life-dynamics...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

is dying, not surviving!


----------



## Variant

Martin_777 said:


> I visited Glenlivet Distillery in April. They offer a very interesting guided tour! At the end I tasted the 18 years old and bought a bottle right away.
> If you've got a chance go and try Glenlivet Nadurra 16 Year Old, Cask Strength. Very nice one and pretty hard to find at the moment.



Noice, haven't tried that. Had the 18 and the 21 yesway. Tonight is Bombay Sapphire martinis and a bottle of Ardbeg Ten.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Was beer and wine this evening at a belated (dec. 26th) christmas gathering.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Had some Vodka + Mountain Dew concoctions last night.

 HAPPY NEW YEAR FUCKERS!!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm currently drunk on Jager right now


----------



## Cyntex

Been drinkin belgium beers all evening , hail tospecial beers


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Had a Kingfisher about half an hour ago. I don't do lagers, normally, but it came from a gift pack that also contains an Ed Hardy beer.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Wine and Guiness at a family/close family frend's get together tonight.

Had some good pizza and chocolate cake too!!


----------



## DeathMetalDean

Got drunk with my dad for the first time 3 weeks ago  now is a weekly thing after playin snooker with him every saturday xD


----------



## EliNoPants

broke as shit...luckily i've got like 3 bottles of Seagram's 7 that i haven't finished off sitting around, and a bottle of Woodford Reserve...now THAT is a quality bourbon, normally i'm more a fan of blended whiskeys like Seagrams or Crown, but Woodford is fuckin awesome...me and my old roomie who would hammer down a handle of Evan Williams every 2-3 days alone, neither of us could bring ourselves to do shots of it, because it was so good that it required sipping

also hit the bar, and hung out with friends, and one of them almost had a chick start a fight with him, that was hilarious


----------



## Harry

10 glasses of beer tonight.
Still somewhat drunk


----------



## pink freud

Rogue Chocolate Stout

Darker than a black hole, very creamy. The chocolate is mostly in the aftertaste, and tastes like chocolate that is 80% cacao or higher.


----------



## techjsteele

Lots and lots of Bacardi 151.....






and this to chase it with

http://www.beveragewarehouse.com/images/products/4845.gif

I am Russian, Irish, Scottish and German, so yes, I am genetically engineered to drink and like it!


----------



## Origin

JAGER

EVERY DAY.


----------



## BigBaldIan

May have a bottle or two of Leffe tonight.


----------



## cycloptopus

Had a few Perroni's last night. Feeling it a bit today.


----------



## 13point9

Woke up this morning to 1/2 a bottle of Absinthe gone >.< must have been a good night haha


----------



## Cadavuh

DRUNK ASSSS FUCKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## Harry

DRUnk as we speak


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Pizza + Guinness = Awesome!!


----------



## TomParenteau

Alcohol-free is a great place to be!


----------



## matttttYCE

TomPerverteau said:


> Alcohol-free is a great place to be!



Gee thanks Buzz Killington  ...I kid, I kid


----------



## EliNoPants

well, i started the night with what i've decided will be either the Eli Special, or Awesomesauce...a pint glass filled with a can of Red Bull and whiskey to fill it the rest of the way up, then followed up with 2 double (well, as close as this bar gets to a double, usually it's closer to a quadruple) Jim Beam and Cokes at the bar, plus a Jagerbomb, and now i'm at home sipping on a PBR


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

I'm 17 and I don't drink alcohol nor do I like the taste very much. So last night I was invited to a party, had 2 Heinekens, 2 whiskey and cokes, 2 vodka shots and a Jager + Red Bull. It made my tummy sad!

Also, the whiskey was Johnnie Walker Red Label, so it was like 40% alcohol.


----------



## Variant

^
Okay. Forget the first four.  Now keep in mind that Johnnie Walker Red is pretty terrible Scotch... but _*at least*_ you have a starting point.  Next time get a *Glenfiddich 15*, and don't mix it with any garbage. Then you can be on your way to having good taste.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Wine and beer at an easter celebration with my dad's folks.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I`m drunk, bad. damn.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I've been drinking. Busch light. then bud light, then jim beam, then bud light, then busch light.

I'm far from sober, and it took me a good 5 minutes to type this.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm sober, right now. But I was drinking like crazy the other night, it was a good time.


----------



## uv777gr

In 3 hours I will become one with Jack Daniels.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Tomorrow will be a leffe night, I have 8 440ml bottles and getting 2 750ml bottles in the morning. Failing that I'll invest in some jaeger. Excellent


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Tonight is my get-totally-plastered night, so I got myself some Smirnoff 100-proof vodka...I'm buzzing pretty good, but I'm not totally plowed yet. I might come back later and add more to this post when I'm a bit more inebriated. See, I can actually spell "inebriated", so I'm not drunk enough yet.


EDIT: There we go, now I'm nice and plowed...but now I don;t know what to write. Anyways, I've been waiting awhile to make a post in this thread, and now I'm definitely drunk enough to do it. I'll hate myself tomorrow morning, but fuck it, that's tomorrow...w00t!!


----------



## pink freud

Last night went to the market right down the street, and found they had not just Arrogant Bastard, but _Oaked_ Arrogant Bastard


----------



## EliNoPants

red bull and whiskey as my pregame to going to the bar...i've found that blended whiskeys definitely work better than bourbons for this, Seagrams 7 is a serious winner in the cost/smooth deliciousness category for just this type


----------



## pink freud

EliNoPants said:


> red bull and whiskey as my pregame to going to the bar...i've found that blended whiskeys definitely work better than bourbons for this, Seagrams 7 is a serious winner in the cost/smooth deliciousness category for just this type



At the bar last night they add a little table for a new bourbon called Red Stag. Supposedly it has a black cherry flavor added into it. It could be really good, or really nasty; I didn't try it.


----------



## Joel

Jack Daniels is my drink of choice tonight. 

Does anybody like Desperado beer? It's mexican and has tequila in it as well


----------



## Konfyouzd

HammettHateCrew said:


> I'm 17 and I don't drink alcohol nor do I like the taste very much. So last night I was invited to a party, had 2 Heinekens, 2 whiskey and cokes, 2 vodka shots and a Jager + Red Bull. It made my tummy sad!
> 
> Also, the whiskey was Johnnie Walker Red Label, so it was like 40% alcohol.


 
Don't drink the red... Drink the black...

And I'm not at all surprised your stomach was upset w/ the cornucopia of alcoholic beverages you chose to consume. Stick to one and pace yourself, champ. 

By the way... Two beers at lunch... 

Epic drinking tomorrow. The job is taking us to a baseball game AND they're providing both booze and transportation...


----------



## JohnIce

Fuck yeah I've been drinking! Did an outdoor show today for a thousand or so in the crowd, blazing sun and good times all around! And beer!

FOOK YEH!


----------



## 13point9

been drinking farrr too much the last couple weeks split my eyebrow and had to go to hospital, after that, time to back off a bit heh


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm drinking a lot tonight, so I thought that I'd stop by and make a post here...man, am I shithoused. I don't have to do shit tonight, don't have to be anywhere tomorrow...prime drinking conditions indeed.


----------



## TruthDose




----------



## Chickenhawk

pink freud said:


> _Oaked_ Arrogant Bastard





wait, what? i didnt even know that awesomness existed!!!!!!

a lot of Busch Light again, folks. Not sober...just got attacked by a kitten, that decided my face was a foe....

guess i shouldnt fuck with the cats when im drunk.


----------



## matty2fatty

drank yesterday/last night to the point where I'm still sort of drunk, and it's lunch time the next day....haven't done that in a while


----------



## Chickenhawk

Busch Light. Again.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

a bottle of clean skin, 6 beers and one fight with my girlfriend. yes i've been drinking.sorry if i bumped the thread too much. gave my mate a fucking sick hair cut. skin bald on the top. he looks like a friar. fuck him


----------



## BrainArt

I downed some mead last night and Wednesday night. I didn't get drunk, or barely even buzzed from it, though.


----------



## josh pelican

Man, I drank so much pink lemonade yesterday. I didn't mix it well and it was fucking strong.


----------



## MorbidTravis

i wish i could still drink beer, i used to drink almost everyday before school in 10th grade(i know its not very smart but fun as hell) and one day during that summer i got so drunk off of bear i havent been able to drink it since. Now it sets off a gag reflex and my stomach tells me fuck no remember what happened last time?


----------



## Elliskai

Drinking is a bad thing and i hate it.


----------



## ittoa666

Sunkist soda and vodka son. Yeah.


----------



## Taylor2

Andrewyardy said:


> I also hate drinking and i have never drunk.







Elliskai said:


> Drinking is a bad thing and i hate it.





Good first post guys.







I has a beer.
It's is nummy.
Here it goes down, down into my belly.


----------



## ittoa666

Taylor said:


> Good first post guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I has a beer.
> It's is nummy.
> Here it goes down, down into my belly.


 
i has a mixed drink, and it is gross and inducing drunkeness.


----------



## Demiurge

I am hanging pretty bad this morning after a sixer of Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA, Jack & Coke, and food from Wendy's. WTF was I thinking?


----------



## Herb Dorklift

I've had a head hurtingly good few days


----------



## wannabguitarist

Not tonight (needed a break), but this was 72 beers and 6 guys. Worst fucking hangover I've had in a while


----------



## wannabguitarist

Timrose said:


> I hate drinking too much and i also hate drinkers.



Sounds like someone needs a beer


----------



## Evil7

our vocalist gets drunk and out of hand sometimes... But.. I like to drink ..... You just have to know your limit.
there is 2 types of limits as well..

1. know your limit before you are a fucked up puking mess.
2. know your limit before you are a druken cockfaced asshole.

Its about having a little fun.... Not having too much fun until its not funn for people around you.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

... Still drinking


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek

...I hate you all... I have been up in Scotland for a year now, and due to being unemployed... the only alcohol I've been able to afford was Smirnoff Ice - so weak and fizzy it may as well have been cola... and a cheap bottle of rose wine that tasted shockingly like vinegar/meths...

I haven't even had any of my much-loved whisky...IN THE LAND OF SCOTCH WHISKY FFS!! 

On the upside...recently got offered a job & intend to spend a good portion of my 1st pay getting smashed with my fella on some good ol' hair-increasing, blackout-enducing whisky (though am worried I may have become a lightweight due to my sobriety and may pass out before the bottle is finished...boo...)


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Yeah, thats right. I'm not wearing a shirt.






EDIT - Yes, I have been drinking heavily


----------



## Aurochs34

Taylor said:


> Good first post guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I has a beer.
> It's is nummy.
> Here it goes down, down into my belly.


 


Herb Dorklift said:


> Yeah, thats right. I'm not wearing a shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Yes, I have been drinking heavily


 

You fuckers are incredible human beings and I love it! 




I am Jack's happy liver.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

I almost posted a Manowar-esque pose drunk picture then, but Queen Lizzy II popped in my head and shamed me.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

WFT ^^^

I carried on...







And carried on..






Kinda fuzzy this morning...


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek

Herb Dorklift said:


> WFT ^^^
> 
> I carried on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda fuzzy this morning...



....Howard Moon (From The Mighty Boosh)....Is that YOU!?!??! LMFAO!


----------



## Herb Dorklift

It might be...


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek

aaaah the hat & jumper & everything!! 

I've had a pretty shitty day - but that just made me crack up


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Good!

Love Moon, me


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek

*Has The Mighty Book of Boosh*


----------



## Herb Dorklift

*Has a _signed_ Mighty Book of Boosh*


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek

.....bitch.....


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Haha, it's from when they came to York. I knew the hotel they were in, so I just "happened" to see them


----------



## groph

I currently feel like a pair of balls on a stick. 

Plowed through a pint of rum in 20 minutes as the predrink and was shitfaced from 8pm to 5am last night. Woke up with the worst headache in my life, the spins, the pukes, the shits, the whole shooting match. It's also like 30 degrees outside and I had to endure an hour on a rocking, sweaty bus.

I now know why they don't drink in the Middle East. Hangovers and hot weather do not pair well. Someone shoot me.


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek

groph said:


> I now know why they don't drink in the Middle East. Hangovers and hot weather do not pair well. Someone shoot me.



*Shoots ice cubes at you from a wrist-mounted slingshot*

...They do DRINK in the middle east....they just don't get shit faced 
Or they stock up on Pepto Bismol & Alka Seltzer first lol


----------



## chucknorrishred

last night,,threw up like a bitch too LOL


----------



## Lord_Elixer

I'm drinking!!!
Just thought you oughta know....


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Drinkin...


----------



## Captain Axx

drinkin' a little.


----------



## pink freud

Tequila led to some bad decisions last night.








Mostly in the "Fried Food" variety.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

So Co hunna pee FTW!!! (Southern Comfort 100 Proof to the layman). Yes, I am drinking.


----------



## goth_fiend

been sipping on some rum called the kraken-its damn good


----------



## BrandonARC

mmm captain morgan


----------



## Prydogga

Bourbon + Coke = Win


----------



## Miss D Corona

My birthday yesterday, started drinking around 7.00 I drank 6 cans of Harp, a quarter bottle of Jack Daniels, a few shots of Jagermeister, 3 pints of Guinness and 2 pitchers of jellybean cocktails, I got home at about 4.00 am and I could still feel the booze this morning, sooo worth it!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Long island iced tea at a show last night.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Jack Daniel's will put a happy end to your evening.


----------



## ittoa666

goth_fiend said:


> been sipping on some rum called the kraken-its damn good



The Kraken. Release it.


----------



## Miss D Corona

been on the Guinness and black aftershock tonight, good stuff!


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Jack again. Anyone ever play the National Lampoon's Vacation drinking game? Here are the rulesDrink Every Time . . .

1. Walley World is shown or mentioned
2. A car is damaged in any way

3. The Griswolds enter a new state

4. Ellen calls Clark "Sparky"

5. Aunt Edna complains about anything

6. Ferrari girl shows up

7. Luggage falls off the Griswold family truckster

8. A specific site is mentioned by name

AND IF YOU REALLY WANT TO GET WASTED . . .
Anyone gets in or out of a car.

Movie isn't even half done and my pint is almost gone.


----------



## MFB

I did something similar to that one with Step Brothers and by the 40 minute mark I wasn't feeling too hot, nor was my texting up to par


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral

Drunking since uh...noon. It's 11:49 PM.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Having some 9.5%ABV blush wine right now.


----------



## tekkadon d

hungry jacks just came out with a bourbon burger! gotta try it


----------



## Chickenhawk

Busch Lite....again. Can't beat $9 a case, and it gets you slammed. 

Will be Busch Lite tomorrow night also...maybe something else involved, since we're all going out with a few females.

We = myself, and a couple great friends I've made...as long as we don't end up in jail before hand....loooooooong story, lol.


----------



## Lord_Elixer

...Drinking...again...


----------



## TCOH5246

goth_fiend said:


> been sipping on some rum called the kraken-its damn good


 
My friend got that for his birthday! Best rum I've had, but not much to compare it to; Paramount and Admiral Nelson lol. 

I prefer Vodka myself, but sadly, tonight I will not be drinking.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

1 pipe of weed, 2 liters of beer, one red bull with vodka, I`m in heaven.


----------



## metulkult

6 beers of Budweiser, 6 shots of Polar Ice vodka, I'm good to go.


----------



## laimonas123

I don't need much couple of redbull + vodka and I fell great


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral

Goddd I'm so glad there's a "last" button on this thread. It would suck so bad if I had to click on every single page to get to 486 pages later and post
...I'm really drunk. I drank almost a fifth of Wild Turkey 101 on an empty stomach. I love bourbon. You guys on this forum are awesome.
I think I'm becoming an alcoholic again 
I just made a sandiwch that consisted of: Garlic and herb fried turkey, peanut butter, strawberry jelly, cheez whiz (American), crushed up doritos, and chipotle mayonaise. 
I'm fucked.


----------



## metal_sam14

Last time i got drunk, 3 guys (2 of them in my band) stole my car. cunts
So i have been laying off it, and hanging out with my girlfriend and her lovely friends. got a bit tipsy for her 18th birthday (love the Australian drinking age!) but thats about it.
I am really craving some bourbon, but fuck I feel good and cleansed now that I am not drinking a bottle of beam or 2 every weekend.


----------



## chucknorrishred

drinking a bottle of some cheap liqour

half and half mix drinks messing with gutar rig 4 demo..................dam, so versital.......eq over eq over eq.....................so fun


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

What to do when the store doesn't have Jack Daniel's and you are forced to drink Crown Royal. What kind of country is this?


----------



## Jayystew

Herb Dorklift said:


> It might be...




omg i love that show!!!! hahaha 
if i wasnt ashamed id post a picture of when my hair was sorta cut like vinces hahaha


----------



## metal_sam14

currently rocking a few raspberry vodka's (yes I know, having a girly one tonight) 
Feeling pretty damn good!


----------



## Jontain

My god my liver doesnt even know the world of trouble its about to find itself in tonight after work.....


----------



## metal_sam14

been drinking again with guys from work, fucking amazing night. beer and JD make for a great state if drunken fun


----------



## EcoliUVA

Going back to my college stomping grounds tonight for a progressive party. Not progressive like Dream Theater...progressive like a different drink in every room.

I wish there was an "ON" button for my liver, just to give it fair warning...


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

What happens when you par-tay with your friends and they bitch out half way through the night? Are you an alcoholic when you want to stay up all night and drink? I think not!


----------



## Aurochs34

Heavily.


----------



## possumkiller

Well I guess I wont be drinking for a while. I got 3 years probation and Felony Battery on a Police Officer after my aunt ran me over with her Impala on the 4th of July. I had a good variety of whiskeys. Some Canadian Mist, Jack, Gentleman Jack, and my sister and I emptied an unopened bottle of Bacardi 151. I dont remember any of it but I guess everyone else does. Dont get too wasted out there guys because it can fuck you up in more ways than one.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I bought some Guinness. Also, I have the last of a bottle of wine to finish.

Mmmm... Guinness...


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD

Magic Hat #9, baby. If anyone's ever had this beer, they know what the deal is.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

First post after a month...

I stopped drinking for a week. Now I really, really need it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Sippin' on some Sam Adams Pumpkin Ale at the moment.


----------



## JamesM

Guiness Extra Stout, just stocked the fridge. Life is good.


----------



## techjsteele

I've been drinking Absolut Citron Vodka for the last few hours now. Makes for a great pain killer!


----------



## SevenStringSam

just downed abput 4 shots od jack daniels


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I gots me some white wine.
13.5% ABV


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

DELETED DOUBLEPOST


----------



## UGH

I'd just be repeating myself if I listed what I drank tonight but, I'm drunkens (loud amps, my neighbors hate me!).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Sam Adams and Guinness for me.


----------



## pink freud

Recomended by some funny fuckers on the FM.

Some people get belligerent, I get alliterate.


----------



## ivancic1al

Just got a few Alexander Keith's at the pub with my bro. Opening weekend of NHL hell yes!


----------



## djpharoah

King Cobra 40oz


----------



## Randy

Oh, shit... 40's up in this bitch.


----------



## techjsteele

I've been sipping on this for the last four hours:








Good stuff!


----------



## 218

I've been drinking Olde English 40s tonight. I feel great.


----------



## SAWitall

i just drank a bottle of captain morgan!!!

not to the face my friend helped. but we finished that fucker mother


----------



## Cabinet

You're going to have to excuse me I'm drunk
Didn't Randy say that? I can say that now. I'm getting close to shit faced.


----------



## anthonyferguson

I polished off a bottle of wine and a few shots in half an hour last night. I am not reaping the benefits any longer.


----------



## Trauty_MR

had a full bottle of Jack at a halloween party on saturday...
2 things came of this.



1 - epic party
2 - sunday was spent recovering and feeling shitty all day!


----------



## chucknorrishred

just chilling with a 6 pack of coronas (for now)  and my classical guitar song book.......

neighbors playing some original spanish music in his studio


----------



## CooleyJr

Mudslides and Banana Splits tonight!


----------



## CooleyJr

djpharoah said:


> King Cobra 40oz



That shit is the devil! 






I should know!  The only thing about South Carolina (at least where I was) They didn't sell em in 40s. Just those 32s.


----------



## pink freud

Homemade mead. It was given to me yesterday, so I have no idea what it's % is, but it's a carbonated sweet mead.


----------



## deathjazz89

I've been drinkin' ales and lager all day since I turned 21 today. WOoh!


----------



## Randy

deathjazz89 said:


> I've been drinkin' ales and lager all day since I turned 21 today. WOoh!



Congrats, bro. 

I love when this thread goes all "drunk dial"


----------



## Demiurge

Gritty's Christmas Ale came in stock recently- putting one of those back right now.


----------



## Philligan

Right now, Old Vienna (Old Vagina, apparently). Too drunk to be on SSO right now...


----------



## Philligan

Demiurge said:


> Gritty's Christmas Ale came in stock recently- putting one of those back right now.



Looking forward to Wychbrew's Bah Humbug Christmas Ale.


----------



## Varcolac

I have been drinking, and am now on the last train home. This drinking was brought to you by Old Speckled Hen and Newcastle Brown. The bottled versions, because the cunting bar was out of gas for the pumps.

Thing about the last train home is it's usually full of drunk bastards. Wondering if I'm one of those tonight. Probably not; I've kept my mouth shut. Plus I'm snappily dressed and using a smartphone. Wait a minute... that means I'm a cunt. THORFUCKINGDAMNIT.


----------



## Cabinet

Tonight I had some beers, a vodka smirnoff, a cuba libre and a B 52.
I am extremely drunk.


----------



## The Reverend

I'm sipping on some vintage McCormick's vodka.


----------



## cwhitey2

OLD English 40 oz

+

OJ

=

Brass Monkey NIGHT!!!!


----------



## TCOH5246

I just had about 7-8 shots of Evan William's whiskey. 

I am pretty dang buzzed. Feels good, until the morning hits


----------



## chucknorrishred

budweiser..........


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It's my girlfriend's dad's wedding so there is enough booze in a 2 meter proximity to me to kill at least 4 human beings. I've been on the Stella Artois, and expensive-but-tastes-like-shit red and white wines. Tomorrow should be more successful.


----------



## Lord_Elixer

After 2 years of being an alcoholic, I sobered up and got my life on track.
This is the first time I have had a drink in 5 months, and it feels GOOD!!


----------



## Chickenhawk

So, I spent a few hundred bucks on Christmas gifts, and I don't even celebrate Christmas (but I've got a ton of young nieces and nephews, so I'll play along to make them happy...no complaints). 

Well, since I spent so much on them, I decided I needed to spend a little on myself (as if the Axe-FX and MacBook Pro wasn't enough ), I got a little of this:








Finished the bottle off by myself, by drinking it on the rocks (it went down soooooooo smooth...theres a reason I wear a Jack Daniels belt buckle, )

Figured it was time to slow down a little, since I was headed to a big ass party, so I switched to this:







Very quickly my roommate and I finished an entire 30 pack, but I wasn't finished...so I decided to switch to some "Dizzy Water" (thats fucking copyrighted by the way )


In case y'all don't know what dizzy water is, it's the same thing I drank during the Epic Meatlog thing....

As a refresher, this is Dizzy Water:

Take one of these:






Drink it down to the label, then add just a splash of this:






And finally, fill the rest of the bottle with a few shots of this:








Shake it up, drink the hell out of it, and this is usually what happens:

*sorry about the shitty picture, my phone decided to be drunk also *







Thats my roommate passed out on the couch, after we had to carry him to my truck, then I had to carry him to the living room. He's fucking OUT!!!

So, as a real quick recap, I blew off a guaranteed piece of ass, for a slight maybe. I'm getting tired of the tried and true, and wanted to test out the new stuff...but alas, it didn't happen. No big deal to me, I don't hate, so I drank, and dominated at beer pong (I swear to you, you can't beat me....let alone me and my partner  I'll beat any team SOLO!!!, I'll bet my Axe-FX........)

Soooooo, I was enjoying the night, and the guys house we were at (Ed, who's a very good friend of mine), decided it was time to have a dance off (because he was HAMMERED, haha). He was booty shaking like a moron, and I took off running towards him, and slapped his ass as hard as I possibly could. Mind you, I'm a 6'4", 230lb combat vet that did 14 years of martial arts, and 3 years of cage/MMA. I can put a little power behind my hands. 

He spun around, and attempted to punch me in the shoulder/ribs to get me back. Well, I anticipated him trying to wrestle me, so his right hook connected with my jaw. Pretty fricking hard. 

He didn't mean anything by it, and the instant he realized who he hit, he started apologizing. It's no big deal, and I told him that repeatedly. But I'm 110% sure my jaw is going to hurt like hell once I sober up a little :lmao:


Sooo, that my epic picstory of my epic drunken night. Tomorrow night (aka, tonight, ) will be even better. We're going to the bar, and one of my absolute BEST friends from high school just got back from his stint in the Marines and will be hanging out with us, and I WILL remember to bring the camera.

Prepare for a drunken picstory to end all drunken picstories


----------



## tacotiklah

Tonight is the night before our big show, so after practice my vocalist all took us to a tavern some 30 miles away and we got pretty damn plastered on newcastle and mixtures of JD and coke. It was awesome!

Then when we got back to my drummer's house, we finished up the night right by all 5 of us killing off a case of Amber Bock and a case of Blue Moon. 
M-O-O-N......that spells drunk......


----------



## Cabinet

Last night was the first time I tried absinthe. It was a small 'veil', and was only like 60%. It tasted great though. Then we went out to a bar and just drank a lot, but me and one of my friends wanted to head back. We were half way there when he said 'Hey man I need something salty' and I was like hey man good idea. So we walked to McDonalds while singing Det Satan Club by collegehumor. Then he starts cursing a lot in French as we walk in and get in line, and this big guy who couldn't have been over 20 something turns around and gets pissed because my friend was swearing a lot. And I was like no man we're sorry my friend has had too much to drink. And the big guy had friends with him and they were like yeah this guy has had too much, too. Then my friend was trying to explain things to this massive drunk guy and some dick pushes my friend into him and shit escalates. The big dude gets in his face and starts calling my friend's mom a whore but my friend plays it like a pro and just backs out. Eventually by standers come in and try to keep this a small issue but the big guy gets violent with them and the security guards come in and scare the hell out of everyone because they're goddamn security guards. Dude it was pretty messed up I'm glad both of us got out there without any problems.


----------



## techjsteele

Taking shots of this:






Chasing it with this:


----------



## lookralphsbak

I'm drinking right now... I was drinking some imported 99 cent beers before and now I moved on to coors light... I could taste the immediate difference in taste from good to shit haha. Might move on to liquor next...


----------



## metal_sam14

9th day straight! I am on holidays so making the most of it


----------



## Philligan

+


----------



## leandroab

SO MUCH GUINNESS IS BEING DRANK RIGHT NOW (sp.?)... IT'S RIDICULOUS

Fuck, I love affordable guinness!


----------



## JamesM

Guinness Extra Stout in my mouth and bloodstream right now.

FUCK YEAH GUINESS


----------



## leandroab

The Armada said:


> Guinness Extra Stout in my mouth and bloodstream right now.
> 
> FUCK YEAH GUINESS



I deem this draught.


----------



## mattofvengeance

So i've had like three la fin du mondes,four shots of vod, two jager bombs and a couple shiners, and i'm about to go fuck a model. How's everyone else's night going??


----------



## leandroab

SO MANY CANS OF GUINNESS HAVE BEEN BOUGHT!!!!!!


----------



## JamesM

You best be pouring that shit into a glass.


----------



## leandroab

The Armada said:


> You best be pouring that shit into a glass.



You bet I am, mister. Shit deserves proper manners.


----------



## Cabinet

Alright guys I need your help on this one.

Last night I had some absinthe, except I took more than I could handle and had a lot of beers on the side. So I threw up once, drank some water, 15 minutes later threw that up, too.
Woke up and my stomach felt weird and had a mild headache. Ate some Frosted Flakes and threw it back up minutes after eating it.

So how the fuck do I flush this shit out? Should I drink a lot and throw it all up? I don't think I can really eat much at this point.


----------



## JamesM

Sleep.


----------



## Cabinet

I've been awake for maybe 30 minutes now, I don't feel tired. I also don't think taking any medication is a good idea because my stomach is empty.


----------



## leandroab

Welcome to Hangoverland.

Drink plenty of water and rest.


----------



## 13point9

Decided to quit for a while as shit was getting pretty intense, but the last night of me drinking was my birthday in Milton Keynes and managed to make a tit out of myself in front of Acle and god knows who else as it seems most of those bands come out of there hahaha


----------



## techjsteele

techjsteele said:


> Taking shots of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chasing it with this:



This, again.


----------



## lookralphsbak

Me, Coors to bud light about to pass out


----------



## Chickenhawk

Jack Daniel Single Barrel, on the rocks.

Jealous, bitches?

I have to finish the bottle tonight. Hopefully the ol' lady doesn't kill me for being obnoxious. I can see that happening, actually.


----------



## Jaaaaamie

when i drink it usually ends in a disagreement


----------



## failshredder

Famous Grouse scotch. Best whiskey I've had. Just a nightcap -- before getting laundry and doing dishes, heh.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

4 beers, one glass of wine down... 4 beers to go!


----------



## GATA4

Jaaaaamie said:


> when i drink it usually ends in a disagreement



It looks like the guy is missing part of his face...but I guess it's just blood? or some type of line?


----------



## ZEBOV

Super depressed today. I woke up at about 4:30 pm, and I finally forced myself out of bed at 6:30 pm. I'm about to go to the liquor store. I'm not sure what I'll get though. I haven't drank any alcohol in months. bbl


----------



## ZEBOV

Dammit. It took too long for me to force myself to get in my truck and go somewhere that sells alcohol, only to find that they can't sell after midnight. This state has some dumb laws about alcohol.


----------



## leandroab

I'm back to drinking god awful beer again!

Bye Bye affordable Guinness!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

3 Tilts for me, 2 green ones and one blue one. 12% alcohol ftw!!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance

I've got about half a bottle of grey goose l'orange, and i'm writing music. Should be fun.


----------



## Chickenhawk

> Who's been drinking?



Me.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Doing the same thing I did last night


----------



## SenorDingDong

Tonight is tome for some Ciroc


----------



## Taylor2

I am not sober.

Went to go bowling tonight, and just drank heavily instead.
Good stuff.

It actually took me 3 or 4 tries to type out this sentence.


----------



## Chickenhawk

> Who's been drinking?



Who the fuck do you think?


----------



## Jaaaaamie

GATA4 said:


> It looks like the guy is missing part of his face...but I guess it's just blood? or some type of line?



I fell into a brick wall; luckily my head broke my fall


----------



## leandroab

Half a bottle of Fundador brandy with a friend.

Delish.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm finishing off my Goose L'Orange with some Monster


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm very good friends with my favorite bars owner. I drove my favorite bars head bartender and her husband home tonight.

tl;dr your mother.

anyways, I'm drunk...and in less than 20 hours, I'm going to see Motorhead and Clutch.

You can go fuck youself


----------



## mattofvengeance

Infinity Complex said:


> I'm very good friends with my favorite bars owner. I drove my favorite bars head bartender and her husband home tonight.
> 
> tl;dr your mother.
> 
> anyways, I'm drunk...and in less than 20 hours, I'm going to see Motorhead and Clutch.
> 
> You can go fuck youself



You complete me


----------



## Chickenhawk

mattofvengeance said:


> You complete me





Saw Motorhead, Clutch and Valliant Thorr. Don't remember much, had to babysit a drunk asshole, then change a flat, then drive an hour home...only to go to said bartender and her husbands house to down a 5th of Jager (by myself), yell and act stupid, then get laid (not by bartender or her husband, lol).


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I feel like somebody just violently face-fucked my liver for hours.


----------



## Chickenhawk

JeffFromMtl said:


> I feel like somebody just violently face-fucked my liver for hours.



My bad, brother. I see a liver that needs face-fucked, and it just happens. I'm here to please.

Anyways, I've been drinking. Big fucking surprise, huh?

Drive the bartender, and her husband home again


----------



## Trauty_MR

1.5 ltr bottle of vodka....me and my mates.....messy times!!!!


----------



## Dan

Trauty_MR said:


> 1.5 ltr bottle of vodka....me and my mates.....messy times!!!!



I was there, he sent drunken texts saying he essentially loved a girl.

Shit was so Cash


----------



## anthonyferguson

Paying the price for last night- 5 or 6 shots, too many beers to remember. All I know is a botttle of vodka, rum, pimms and 4 big crates went between about 8 of us.


----------



## cwhitey2

its 9:24 a.m. and starting off the morning with a nice almost room temp bottle of BASS ALE


----------



## Chickenhawk

<-- drunk


----------



## -42-

Whole milk.

Best drink ever.


----------



## JamesM

Lactose intolerant. I'll stick with Guinness.


----------



## Mettle209

Every Friday and Saturday night, my friends and I meet up and have a tea party. I prefer Jasmine Green Tea (loose leaf of course) but many of my friends like Olong Tea (too strong for me). Sorry, no alcohol here. Just a bunch of mid 20s and early 30s "MEN" bonding and talking. 

Tea > Alcohol


----------



## Matti_Ice

Always been a Bud kinda guy, but went to Mardi Gras, raided some coolers and all I could find was Miller Lite. Bottom line, I think I'll be switchin over


----------



## faceforward_007

still love my crown and coke


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm halfway through a water bottle of vodka in about an hours time. Prepare yourselves for some ridiculous posting.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Guinness  



mattofvengeance said:


> I'm halfway through a water bottle of vodka in about an hours time. Prepare yourselves for some ridiculous posting.



I approve of your alcohol drinking methods


----------



## -42-

Lots of water. Claritin dries me out like a .............


----------



## darkinners

last night my best friend birthday party, we had quite a few of Absinthe, Vodka, Scotch, Chinese rice wine and now my head feeling like to explode


----------



## Faine

Disaronno and Coke, and lots of it all by myself. They say, " if you're drinking alone you're drinking with the devil." hey, whatever.


----------



## JamesM

Last night, MY GOD LAST NIGHT. I'm pretty sure I'm sweating straight Jameson's right now.


----------



## MABGuitar

Ok, I'm gonna give alcohol a break, atleast until my exams are over, I've become a zombie during the day, and a drunken zombie during the night!


----------



## GATA4

The Armada said:


> Lactose intolerant. I'll stick with Guinness.



Maybe an Irish Car Bomb here and there? "

I had me a Mimosa this morning.

It was fruity as fuck, but it was damn good and I consumed that shit.


----------



## GATA4

Double post


----------



## scherzo1928

Fucking wasted... didnt have my second class today, and we went for ONE beer since it was really hot... that soon turned into 4 buckets(10 bears each), and 2 24s... in 2 hours...


----------



## iwin

its 9:50am in aus and im still drunk from 5:0pm yesterdyyyy better fucvk somehting before its too late


----------



## The Truth

I drink to the feeling of satisfaction achieved. Throw up the horns and pound down some firewater. Victory is sweet.


----------



## Gasgiant

Finnish beer Karhu is my favorite. Had a few cans last friday. It was GOOD!!!!


----------



## xmetalhead69

New Jerseys finest


----------



## groph

KRAKEN DARK SPICED RUM MOTHERGOLFERS


----------



## steve1

Stella and noodles. delicious cheesy noodles.


----------



## groph

Moosehead Dry Ice. Rocking the FUCK out to the Black Dahlia Murder at the moment


----------



## SpottedBeaver

I saw the Nyan cat thread for a while and I finally clicked through to the link.........
















It's driven me to drink.... So far it's about 12 Shiner's and I'm not done yet. But, hey... I went to a hockey game. The Allen Americans won and move on to the conference finals. Wooooo Hoooo. (CHL for anyone who wants to know)




Mooooooooore Beeeeeeer!


----------



## sell2792

Blue Raspberry 4 Loko and finishing some 190... It's like a frat party in my mouth.
If I had money It'd be Guinness, but beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## C2Aye

I'm pissed as fuck.

Royal wedding on Friday?

Royal fucking piss up.

Yes, I enjoy being stupidly drunk.


----------



## metalman_ltd

I'm drinking going to my buddies going to drink more yay


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Me


----------



## C2Aye

As a member of the University of St Andrews Men's Shinty Team, I have only one thing to say to you good fellows.

DOWN YOUR PINT. NOW.

I am too drunk to function. Good night all.


----------



## groph

KRAKEN SPICED RUM AGAIN MOTHERGOLFERS


----------



## ZEBOV

1:16 pm. I've been needing to get drunk for weeks, and now I finally am.


----------



## SD83

C2Aye said:


> I'm pissed as fuck.
> Yes, I enjoy being stupidly drunk.


Same here. And as I can blame hte hangover on wodka & jager, I'll still say that Krusovice is the best beer ever to be brewed. And watermelon with wodka & metaxa, jager & beer uncarefully heated over open fire tastes fucking awesome  Holy shit, I wonder if I agree with myself the other day...


----------



## neoclassical

my bassist and i are enjoying some magic hat


----------



## Prydogga

took me ages ti get here


----------



## ShadyDavey

Wine with dinner, wine after dinner......then some beer.

Never mix grape and grain dudes


----------



## TheGraySlayer

The drummer, keys, and I are going to a friends tonight to consume Vodka and Long Island Ice tea, and then we shall proceed to writing on his face


----------



## Origin

Jameson, White Russians, Jager, Multiple domestic beers.


----------



## TheGraySlayer

And we have commenced the drunkening. YOU CANNOT STOP THE DRUNKENING!!!!!


----------



## metal_sam14

Havent been able to drink in 2 weeks due to antibiotics, this weekend: 
GETTING DRUNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Taylor2

Drunk on Pilsner and Molson's new 'M' beer.
Which, unlike all their other beers, is actually quite good.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Went to a bar tonight for a friend's birthday thing. Two exes were present. Got really drunk, made fun of one, sweet-talked the other into a movie date, then got some other chick's number. Still really drunk. Nice.


----------



## sage

Went to Canucks v. Sharks game last night. Drank crazy expensive booze. Felt warm and fuzzy. And the Canucks won 3-2. Niiiiiiice.


----------



## steve1

beer + band practice + spaghetti = a damn good night


----------



## TheMasterplan

Auchentoshan 12 fuck yeah 

(FUCK YOU KNOW ABOUT LOWLAND SINGLE MALTS?)


----------



## SpottedBeaver

...Are good!


----------



## Curt

Still drinkin on this bottle of Johnnie Walker Black Label that i've hda for a week now.


----------



## Lukifer

Drank a tequila sunrise as 84mph winds blew through my city. Almost tore out a tree in my yard, but I didnt care! I had a Budweiser with dinner then my TS. I think its time for a celebratory drink now!! Straight shot of Montezuma Tequila!


----------



## decypher

Hello, my name is G. and I have to confess that I've had a few bottles of wine together with my partner. But I really have to say that those bottles were pretty good wines. Toasted Head Chardonnay anyone? And I also have to admit that I created some pretty awkward thread the other night after I had too many gin martinis... (with cucumber, it was Hendricks Gin after all). This place seems more tolerant than the Jemsite. I like it.


----------



## Ralyks

Blue Moon Spring Blonde and Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey.

I have NO idea where the JD came from.


----------



## Lukifer

Dude been wanting to try the tennessee honey. Is it good??

But yeah its thursaday, I have to work tomorrow and saturday and monday but I dont care. Im fucked up right now on Miller light and terquila. This Miller Lite is for you Max of MEtal!!!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Tonight, I had about 8 drinks consisting of various combinations of Bombay Sapphire, Simply Lime-Ade, Ginger Ale, and some red thing.

I also had a Gentleman Jack and Coke.

I am now going to bed because I can't feel my toes or fingertips.


----------



## Lukifer

Send some Gentleman Jack up to tulsa!!! It's 7:45 and I'm about to go to work I could use a drink!!!!


----------



## Ralyks

Lukifer said:


> Dude been wanting to try the tennessee honey. Is it good??



Its not Gentlemans Jack or anything (but really, what is?) but yeah, it actually grew on me after being a litte weary on it at first. Can definitely taste actual honey. I need to try it mixed in something still.


----------



## failshredder

Yuengling Porter. It's really damn good. Highly recommend. *hic*


----------



## Lukifer

Ahh I miss yuengling!! I used to live in New York and it was common up there but in pretty much any other part of the country everyone doesnt know what it is or they do but cant find it anywhere but the northeast!!!


----------



## failshredder

Yuengling is a badass beer. I haven't had anything by them I haven't liked yet.

On the other hand, I just like beer.


----------



## decypher

Wine (Conundrum, Mondavi fume blanc) and now a Hendricks Gin to wash it down and then bed


----------



## metal_sam14

Tonight was meant to be a sober night, but me friend needed a wing man so he brought me drinks, just walked 2.5 kms home after a lot of bourbon, room is spinning weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## decypher

First step is to admit it... a few wines, now some absolut vodka tonic with lemon


----------



## Lukifer

Had some Whalers rum last night. Probably the best flavored rum I've ever had. I bought a 4 pack sampler of small bottles. It was vanilla, banana, coconut, and pineapple!!


----------



## Lukifer

Gents I for damn sure have been tonight. Coors original buckets at the bar, then a Linenquegals (SP???) then some Olde Style, some rum, some more Olde Style, Im drunk as shit Im getting into the tequila!!!!


----------



## Sephael

Tonight it was Jameson 18yr Irish whiskey, Woodchuck Barrel Reserve, and Woodchuck Amber.

Tomorrow the plans are for some Ty-ku soju.

And Friday will be, god who knows, bourbon for sure, maybe some Bookers or Woodford Reserve...god I love living within 40 miles of most of the bourbon distilleries.


----------



## lobee

The spice must flow.





Happy birthday to me! Just picked up a bunch of New Glarus:

Imperial Weizen Why, yes, that _is_ a 9.7% ABV Weiss beer. How nice of you to notice.
Smoked Rye Ale 8.5%, a nice smoky sipper.
Two Women Lager German-style lager for the summer.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

It wasn't a drink as such, I made a cherry and chocolate steak sauce with Hennessy Black Cognac as a base tonight. Put it on some filet mignon, and it was delicious. With dinner, I served the Hennessy Black on ice with sliced fresh cherries in the glass.


----------



## Lukifer

Damn I'm driving down to Norman for dinner! Sounds awesome!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Lukifer said:


> Damn I'm driving down to Norman for dinner! Sounds awesome!



It was awesome. Today I'm making some burgers with the remainder of the sauce.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Anyone here ever play kings?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

yeah man a bit


----------



## JamesM

Shit's good.


----------



## Lukifer

The Armada said:


> Shit's good.



 Me want!!!

Tonight its Leininkugels (SP??) Creamy Dark. Not too bad.


----------



## metalman_ltd

Im drinking at a place called ponchos somewhere in Connecticut.


----------



## Sephael

The Armada said:


> Shit's good.


that it is, normally I drink rum straight, but that or some Capt Morgan in Mt Dew Whiteout is awesome.


----------



## JamesM

Kraken easily beats even Captain Morgain Private Stock, and it's cheaper too. 

I don't mix drinks, so straight all the time for me.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

IMO, the only good thing Captain Morgan makes is Tattoo.

But I will have to find some of this Kraken.


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah this past weekend I decided IM gonna lay off drinking for a while. Having stomach and digestion issues when I drink excessively, which is often, so sucks I want to try The Kraken but really shouldnt.........


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Ready for Independence Day.


----------



## Lukifer

Man how does Bombay Sapphire taste and what do you mix it with??? Ive always seen it in liquor stores and at bars but in my days, I have never once tried it!


----------



## JamesM

Kraken.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Lukifer said:


> Man how does Bombay Sapphire taste and what do you mix it with??? Ive always seen it in liquor stores and at bars but in my days, I have never once tried it!



By itself, it tastes a bit like fingernail polish remover. It is kinda minty and piney (being made with juniper berries and all). I have consumed it straight, but I prefer it mixed. I think it is made to be mixed. Just about any kind of citrus and/or red berry works with it. I am a big fan of Sapphire+Limeade+Grenadine. I heard of a drink called "Cheating Bitch" which is Sapphire+Lemonade+Strawberries+Mint...going to try that one soon. I don't like it with sprite, but some people do. It is also good with pomegranate juice.


----------



## Lukifer

So it tastes like every other Gin Ive tasted and like pine needles!! It seems to be popular shit so there must be good mixes for it. I wonder how it would be with good ol OJ? Could make like a Tequila sunrise with the OJ and grenadine just substitute Bombay.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

That sounds like a god damn good plan. Bombay Sapphire is good gin, but it is still gin...so it will taste like pine needles.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Any champagne drinkers here? I bought a mega bottle of Korbel and some Yuengling to pregame at tonights Phillies game... before I knew it it was the bottom of the 6th. 

Any vodka drinkers? I was going to pick up a bottle of Zyr just because the bottle is fucking awesome, but went with my trusted Ketel One. How is Zyr? I can't do the low end vodkas, they don't go down so well and don't sit very well the day after if you have too much.


----------



## Lukifer

Last night was margaritas on the rocks made with awesomely cheap Montezuma tequila. Wasn't half bad but its no Patron!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Guitarmiester said:


> Any champagne drinkers here? I bought a mega bottle of Korbel and some Yuengling to pregame at tonights Phillies game... before I knew it it was the bottom of the 6th.
> 
> Any vodka drinkers? I was going to pick up a bottle of Zyr just because the bottle is fucking awesome, but went with my trusted Ketel One. How is Zyr? I can't do the low end vodkas, they don't go down so well and don't sit very well the day after if you have too much.



Life is too short to drink shitty booze. Ketel One is always a good decision.



Lukifer said:


> Last night was margaritas on the rocks made with awesomely cheap Montezuma tequila. Wasn't half bad but its no Patron!



Montezuma Mezcal? That stuff is so awful. I am a fan of Don Eduardo.


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah it was like $7 for a 750ml bottle. It sucks but its cheap!! I had Cabo Wabo for the first time about 2 weeks ago. That is some good Damn tequila. I've drank for many a year but I'm new to tequila!


----------



## Sephael

Montezuma, despite being cheap, is one of my preferred tequilas when I don't have the extra cash for don julio.


----------



## Lukifer

So tonight its Killians Irish Red!


----------



## steve1

i drink therefore i am.


tonights tipple is Fosters. cheap and pissy, but i'm not drinking it for the taste.


----------



## JamesM

Corona. Jameson later.


----------



## Lukifer

OOh Jameson and coke=me very drunk! Its tasty, tasty, tasty!


----------



## Guitarmiester

HaMMerHeD said:


> Life is too short to drink shitty booze. Ketel One is always a good decision.



Oh, Ketel One is most definitely always a good decision. $55 later...


----------



## Lukifer

So tonight was an Extremely cheap bottle of wine and the cheapest beer Ive ever seen. Its called Minnesota's Brew and was $2.88 a 6 pack. Didnt taste super good but for that price it didnt have too. Was awesome for the price!!!


----------



## AK DRAGON

Picked this up on a whim..
Not half bad


----------



## ZEBOV

I got some Beck's Dark. I've never had it before. Here to the end of an extremely stressful night. 
I crashed into a fence earlier, thanks to my GPS showing that there was another mile of road in front of me. I went over a hill, the road ended 20 feet in front of me, and a barbed wire fence with some kind of vine growing around it was another 10 feet after that, and I was going about 35 mph. It went quite well. I just need a new bumper and mirror. I've been sober for several weeks until about a half hour after I type this.


----------



## ZEBOV

^It's a little too dark. I only drank 2 of them.


----------



## Lukifer

ZEBOV said:


> ^It's a little too dark. I only drank 2 of them.



I agree. It's tasty but to me its real filling and I cant drink more than a few at a time. Just like Sam Adams, its just to filling. 

For the 4th I had a six pack of Minnesota's Brew. It was $2.88 for the six pack! Not half bad tasting either!


----------



## Lukifer

Pulled into the liquor store parking lot as they shut the open sign off. Fuckers. So I am relegated to gas station Miller High Life. I could drink the whole 12 pack and get way too full before I get drunk. Dont get me wrong, I love High Life, I dont like 3.2% High Life when I wanted to get sloshed!


----------



## Sephael

AK DRAGON said:


> Picked this up on a whim..
> Not half bad


was given a couple 6 packs for helping a friend, I'm not a beer guy but they were definitely drinkable and no piss taste to them.


----------



## buffa d

Sooooper drunk right now- Found a sweet girl who asked if I wanted to go to her place for the night. I refused, because I have a girlfriend.

And we are on the verge of breaking up.


----------



## Lukifer

Aww what a guy !! HAhahaha


----------



## AvantGuardian

Bought this solely due to the awesome label. Fish Brewing Co. Swordfish Double Cascadian Dark Ale. Turns out its a great beer.. and quite intoxicating (7.5% abv).


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Went out with some friends, found myself surrounded by college-aged girls. Felt woefully out of place. I had a few rum+cokes and excused myself. I don't know what kind of rum it was, but it was shit.


----------



## ittoa666

Had 3 or 4 beers at band practice today. Feelin ok.


----------



## GATA4

Just bought a 6-pack of Shock Top Belgian White. It's going to be a good week .


----------



## AK DRAGON

A couple of these and feelin' fine


----------



## HaMMerHeD

I had about half a bottle of the Kraken last night....then had a very difficult time getting to sleep.


----------



## Lukifer

Hard time getting to sleep??? Man I would be asleep before I could hit the pillow!!


----------



## Lukifer

Got a 12 of some Warsteiner chillin in the fridge just waiting to be drank! Letting my inner German out tonight!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Lukifer said:


> Hard time getting to sleep??? Man I would be asleep before I could hit the pillow!!



Ye olde subconscious has been racing the past few days. Alcohol makes it a bit more intense.


----------



## Lukifer

Totally understand that one man. All too well. They say booze and clinical depression dont mix, I tend to now agree.

To hell with it though I bought a small bottle of Sake wednesday too so I have a variety tonight


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Lukifer said:


> Totally understand that one man. All too well. They say booze and clinical depression dont mix, I tend to now agree.
> 
> To hell with it though I bought a small bottle of Sake wednesday too so I have a variety tonight



Booze is one of the few things to sometimes soothe the depression. It is not predictable though. Sometimes it makes it worse.


----------



## Lukifer

HaMMerHeD said:


> Booze is one of the few things to sometimes soothe the depression. It is not predictable though. Sometimes it makes it worse.



Agreed!!! Im afraid I just ate too much though, my stomach is so full I dont know if I can fit enough beer to get me feeling it!


----------



## Lukifer

Moved onto this for now! Its so freakin delicious, Ive never had a beer like it. Very light and refreshing.


----------



## Sephael

Beer night, I'm working my way through a dozen different bocks, from almost as many countries.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Picked up a 6-pack of Yuengling on my way home. I noticed they do sell Yuengling Premium at most liquor stores in my area. I still went for the tried and true Lager. Anyone in the south Jersey/Philly area that's looking for some Premium or any kind of drinks in general, hit me up. Beer isn't typically my first choice, but it's hard to turn down an ice cold Yuengling.


----------



## shreddanson

Drinking Ft. Garry Dark Ale right now. One of the better Canadian brews I've discovered since moving up here. Manitoba has absolute shit choices when it comes to beer.


----------



## scherzo1928

Fuckin plastered, that is all.


----------



## Lukifer

Last night was Canadians Hunter Whiskey and tall boys of PBR.


----------



## Nile

Did 2 days ago, am underage, drunk for first time (wasn't trying to be), not as bad as I thought and all I did was get more talkative.
Raspberry UV Vodka with ice and Mountain Dew and Black Cherry Mike's Hard.


----------



## Sephael

Nile said:


> Did 2 days ago, am underage, drunk for first time (wasn't trying to be), not as bad as I thought and all I did was get more talkative.
> Raspberry UV Vodka with ice and Mountain Dew and Black Cherry Mike's Hard.


UV blue goes great with lemonade, but I would have kept the Mikes to yourself lol in all fairness though I had a Mikes and Boone's phase so I can't talk.


----------



## Nile

Sephael said:


> UV blue goes great with lemonade, but I would have kept the Mikes to yourself lol in all fairness though I had a Mikes and Boone's phase so I can't talk.


 I just like cherry flavored stuff lol.


----------



## Guitarman700

Damn, this thread is making me wish I had the budget to drink more than once or twice a month. So much tasty beer....


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Does it count if I wish I had a Sam Adams? Love that shit.


----------



## Guitarman700

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Does it count if I wish I had a Sam Adams? Love that shit.



Go drink a pint of Guinness stout, then report back here at once.


----------



## Mordacain

I've got a few these waiting for me at home:

Beer | Widmer Brothers Brewing




Beer | Widmer Brothers Brewing




I'm loving both. They've turned me onto Widmer Brothers in a big way. They've officially tied with Highland and Bell as my new favorite brewers. The Drifter Pale is probably my new favorite beer.


----------



## JamesM

Wild Blue, son!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Guitarman700 said:


> Go drink a pint of Guinness stout, then report back here at once.


I've had that, it's okay but not exactly my thing.


----------



## Lukifer

I had a 24 ouncer of Corona and a Canadian Hunter and Root beer tonight. Interesting mix, made me fall asleep watching a movie!


----------



## fullofgutz

Yesterday I drank more than I could. I was in a bar of metalheads, and korpiklaani started playing on the playlist, It was high has shit. We played a game, the song was Beer Beer, and we had to drink the same amount of beers they said in the song, about.. 14 beers I don't remeber, then the song Vodka started playing and we had to drink the same amount of vodka shots. Then we smoked some nirvana that a guy brought, about 5 joints. 

My body was numb, all of it. I couldn't speak, It was difficult to walk, my blood just stopped (that's what I felt). Then I was on my way to the bus, with a help of two of my friends, holding me so I wouldn't fall. I got into the bus and felt asleep. Then the bus driver woke me up when I got near my home, because one of my friends told him to leave me there in case I passed out. I arrived home and crashed right in the toiled, puking for about 15 min. Then I went to sleep.

I was thinking that I was going to die. I woke up today, I was stinking of alcohol and vomit, so I took a bath and here I am. 

I will never drink and smoke like that soon. It was fun. Maybe I'll go there again today.


----------



## ayambakar

First time drinking Corona. Tastes like crap. 

Maybe I'm doing it wrong somehow.  How do you guys down these stuff?


----------



## Sephael

secret is in the lime I'm sure.


----------



## Lukifer

ayambakar said:


> First time drinking Corona. Tastes like crap.
> 
> Maybe I'm doing it wrong somehow.  How do you guys down these stuff?



Cut a lime into small wedges and shove on in your bottle. Put your thumb over the opening and turn it upside down so the lime floats to the top then back over. Mixes it in. Makes it taste way better. 

So I discovered a new malt beverage and I must say I love it. Its called Jeremiah Weed. I am partial to the Spiked Cola. Its like a jack and coke type deal, at 5.8% its pretty tasty and has nice little kick. I really dig the cola taste because its not Coke or Pepsi tasting. Its real gingery and reminds me of RedBull Cola.


----------



## ittoa666

Threw down some rum and pepsis at band practice. Still feeling it.


----------



## Sephael

Wanted a mellow night so I got a bottle of Barefoot Mascato...in a very large bottle. Shortly there after I realized I was the type that could get fucked up on two classes of wine...however they were flagon sized glasses.


----------



## AChRush1349

Three fourths of a fifth of Jagermeister all to myself, and I feel like death...


----------



## Aaron

And just cause i feel like it






Im drinkin n playin with um


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I've never liked any alcoholic drink I've tried, ranging from beer (barely tolerable, tastes like thick piss IMO) to vodka, which is just battery acid 

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Variant

Trashed tonight guys... mostly Voyager gin and Bombay Sapphire (like a real fucking man!) and about to turn in.


----------



## Diggy

trashed last nite on budlight draft at a wedding reception.. good times!


----------



## GATA4

Kirin Ichiban and Saint Arnold in the fridge. Lovin' 'em.


----------



## Lukifer

Had more Jeremiah Weed and PBR last night watching LOTR: The Return of the King. Got so damn tired half way through! Booze puts me to sleep, so I got Rockstar Gum with about 80 mg of Caffeine to boost me back up but not fill up my stomach with non-booze fluids!


----------



## pink freud

Temptation - Russian River Brewing Company - Santa Rosa, CA - BeerAdvocate





Interesting stuff. It tastes like wine and beer at the same time. And it feels as potent as both as well


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Right now, I'm enjoying a Lagunitas Hop Stoopid IPA. Delicious. 






I've been drinking a lot of beers and ciders over the past few days. Earlier today was a Wandering Aengus cider of some sort. Last night was a Speakeasy Big Daddy IPA (fucking awesome) and a Coronado Saison By The Sea, the night before was Henry Weston's hard cider (forget which, I think it was Special Reserve or something?) and a Green Flash Barleywine, and before that was a Weistephaner hefe weise and a Bayhawk porter that was nice and chocolatey. Had a Baltika No. 8 wheat beer the day before, a Hitochino Nest white beer the day before that, and a Baltika (No. 4?) dark lager and a Saison Dupont white beer before that. I can't remember the order of the ones I had before those.


----------



## GATA4

SchecterWhore said:


> Right now, I'm enjoying a Lagunitas Hop Stoopid IPA. Delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been drinking a lot of beers and ciders over the past few days. Earlier today was a Wandering Aengus cider of some sort. Last night was a Speakeasy Big Daddy IPA (fucking awesome) and a Coronado Saison By The Sea, the night before was Henry Weston's hard cider (forget which, I think it was Special Reserve or something?) and a Green Flash Barleywine, and before that was a Weistephaner hefe weise and a Bayhawk porter that was nice and chocolatey. Had a Baltika No. 8 wheat beer the day before, a Hitochino Nest white beer the day before that, and a Baltika (No. 4?) dark lager and a Saison Dupont white beer before that. I can't remember the order of the ones I had before those.



I was eyeing the Hop Stoopid at the local liquor store last night. I'ma hafta try it


----------



## Sephael

stout and super hoppy, drink with care


----------



## highlordmugfug

Going to a bar for the first time ever tonight, hurrah.


----------



## Lukifer

Congrats man! Dont get in any fights and dont loose your wallet!! But most of all, Getcha Pull and drink one for me.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Will do  I'm going with friends so everything should be okay.
Meaning: I won't lose stuff, a fight isn't even remotely possible


----------



## highlordmugfug

T'was fun, and afterwards we looked at a few thousand stupid pictures and videos on the internet.

Good night.


----------



## avenger

hahah i finally foudn where i should be right now
drunkards join me in chat!


----------



## avenger

realize looking at shit with one eye open.... realize its thursday night or friday morningtiddle diddle


----------



## highlordmugfug

avenger said:


> realize looking at shit with one eye open.... realize its thursday night or friday morningtiddle diddle


....., you drunk.
EDIT: It censors n i g g a


----------



## avenger

i am very drunk idk what happened the bottle jsut emplty hahaha


----------



## avenger

one sec practising for an audition i got sunday and then a drink fo rye then an empty bottle, wish people were here to chill


----------



## avenger

late at night the forums can be your personal heaven, wisers deluze to make this post seem semi legit


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm drunk.

Somebody get in the chat.


----------



## Lukifer

So got some Jeremiah Weed Roadhouse tea. Its fucking disgusting. Doesnt taste like tea at all to me. Thank god it was cheap. I still love JW spiked cola and will drink it a plenty. But tonight besides the nasty tea was a bunch of Lonestar beer. Yummy............... Im kinda drunk now!!


----------



## Demiurge

Couldn't do too much on account of the storm, so I started drinking wine. Then the storm ended early and by that time had too much to go anywhere. Now I'm watching X-Files and drinking Yeunglings.


----------



## Mordacain

I'll be hitting up the last of my Widmer Bros Drifter Pale Ale when I get off work in another 2 hours. Another lovely evening of beer, anime & possibly a little bass tracking.


----------



## Guitarman700

Polishing off a six pack of Rolling Rock as we speak.


----------



## Lukifer

Had Lone Star tonight. Cheap and can get it from the liquor store!!


----------



## Demiurge

Fucking. Stone. Smoked. Vanilla. Porter... right now at the neighborhood craft beer bar. Want to sow my kidneys shut.


----------



## Sephael

Great shit:


----------



## highlordmugfug

Howdy.

Planning on one beer, had 1 blue moon, 2 PBR, and a shot of Jack Daniels. Fun night, I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Demiurge said:


> Couldn't do too much on account of the storm, so I started drinking wine. Then the storm ended early and by that time had too much to go anywhere. Now I'm watching X-Files and drinking Yeunglings.



I bought a 24 pack of Yuengling for that storm. The whole way home from work I kept thinking, _"should I stop and get a cooler and a few bags of ice? nah... our power never goes out." _The power went out at 8pm. 

It didn't go to waste. I actually added to the collection with another 24 pack for a party last week. Got to use my very first sick day the following day!


----------



## Lukifer

Well tonight its the tried and true Budweiser. Cheap and easy


----------



## Guitarman700

Guinness stout, as usual.


----------



## Lukifer

Guitarman700 said:


> Guinness stout, as usual.



Yummy, but oh so filling to me!


----------



## ivancic1al

It's frosh week at University, you know what that means!


----------



## Lagtastic

No goblet please...


----------



## Demiurge

Drinking some Red Hook right now. Good beer. Best brewery tour in the Northeast.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Anyone ever drink too much of something to the point where it makes you sick to your stomach the next time you drink it?


----------



## Lukifer

Been there, where I drank so much whiskey it made me sick smelling it.


----------



## pringles

Kacl Daniels for me tonight/


----------



## pringles

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Guitarman700

Started with a pint of Samuel Smith's Imperial Stout, then switched to Rolling Rock. Bout to call it a night.


----------



## Lukifer

3 little letters hopefully calming me down..........PBR!


----------



## Guitarmiester

A few double shots of Ketel One coming up. Yeeeeea buddy!


----------



## pringles

Now I'm high!


----------



## GATA4

pringles said:


> Now I'm high!





"Who's been _drinkin'_?"


----------



## Lukifer

Just a heads up. Tonight will involve a bottle of whiskey and a bunch of beer. So I will be making a few pointless drunk posts.


----------



## Lukifer

So I tried Bushmills Irish whiskey for the first time tonight. I liked it. I was informed it is a sipping whiskey and to savor it. It was good. Plus a shit load of PBR and now Cpt Morgan so yeah my earlier post remains true. Time for drunk posts!!! 

Am I an alchi???


----------



## C2Aye

So smashed.

Freshers week, here I come!


----------



## Guitarman700

Had some great wine today at Blackstar Farms. Yum.


----------



## Lukifer

Guitarman700 said:


> Had some great wine today at Blackstar Farms. Yum.



I got the wife a bottle of wine last night and Im not much of a wine drinker but its pretty good what we got. Riunite Lambrusco. Cheap I know, but it actually tastes good to me.


----------



## Guitarman700

Lukifer said:


> I got the wife a bottle of wine last night and Im not much of a wine drinker but its pretty good what we got. Riunite Lambrusco. Cheap I know, but it actually tastes good to me.



No shame in that. Lord knows I can't afford the stuff I really like.


----------



## Lukifer

Thats like me and whiskey. Sure I would love Makers Mark and he aged nice shit but I get by with Evan Williams and Canadian Hunter!!


----------



## ivancic1al

Cider night!


----------



## The_Mop

Guilty as charged - Havana Club + Pepsi \m/


----------



## highlordmugfug

Hopefully later I can post relevantly.





Guitarman700 said:


> No shame in that. *Lord knows I can't afford the stuff I really like.*


Oh do I now? 

You, me, drinks, eventually.


----------



## Guitarman700

highlordmugfug said:


> Hopefully later I can post relevantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh do I now?
> 
> You, me, drinks, eventually.


Yes indeed. Needs to happen.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

IM DRUBNK


----------



## ZEBOV

JaxoBuzzo said:


> IM DRUBNK



Hi DRUBNK. I'm ZEBOV.


----------



## Lukifer

Is it bad I post in this thread more than any other thread?? Cpt Morgan and PBR again tonight. Im buzzed pretty good. Wife is hitting the wine pretty hard, its really funny!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Bday week for me! Night uno of clubbing complete, yet not drunk enough. The prices these clubs charge is ridiculous! Why I'm on here, who knows.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Water


----------



## Sephael

Asian night again:






Simply a wonderful smooth (but relatively strong 32.6 proof) sake. Also had a couple of different Gekkeikan plum wines, their Kobei is a mix of white wine and plums and is amazing.


----------



## Murdstone

Plenty of Sobieski on the table tonight. It's definitely one of my favorite vodkas.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

I had some Pyrat XO Reserve rum last night. It was good.


----------



## Sephael

had a couple shots of the evilest shit ever earlier, it was birthday cake flavored UV vodka; couldn't taste the vodka only the candy-like goodness, and at 60 proof I could see the shit killing someone.


----------



## Lukifer

I had tons of free Bud and Bud Light at my local Harley dealer today for a Muscular Dystrophy benefit. I donated a few bucks and drank lots of beer!


----------



## Lukifer

Tacate with lime tonight..... First time having Tecate, its not bad


----------



## endo

Lukifer said:


> Tacate with lime tonight..... First time having Tecate, its not bad



Tacate is surprisingly great. I'm drinking some Red Stripe tonight.


----------



## Lukifer

endo said:


> Tacate is surprisingly great. I'm drinking some Red Stripe tonight.



Thats another beer I need to try. I had one, once, at a bar and I was already drunk as fuck so I dont remember what it tastes like.


----------



## lobee

Bomber of Southern Tier's Pumking: Strong pumpkin pie spiciness in the aroma that carries over a bit to the flavor with a good amount of malt and alcohol taste(8.6% abv) to back it up. Not something that I'd drink year-round but it's perfect for a dreary autumn day.


----------



## Mr Violence

So I tried something last night. Whenever I don't want a Guinness or if I'm having a meal, I usually want a sweet drink.

The bar I was at last night had a local brewery's Root Beer tap. Mix that shit with some Captain and it's delicious.


----------



## BrianUV777BK

.........hic....I ain't din brinkin......hic


----------



## Lukifer

$2.50 22oz Budweisers tonight, then 16oz Miller High Lifes and Im drunk, and thinking way more than I should. My wife is in bed and Im sitting here with shit on my mind that I shouldnt. Come to think of it why am I posting it!!!


----------



## Guitarmiester

^ Hoping everything turned out alright for you. I'll drink extra for you tonight, just because! 

I know a lot of you guys are beer drinkers. Is anyone a vodka drinker? I typically stick with Ketel One, but have been looking for a little variety lately mainly for mixing purposes. I saw Three Olives and Absolut have some pretty crazy flavored vodkas. Three Olives has a Cake vodka?! I couldn't imagine that being any good. 

Fruity drinks aren't all that appealing to me, which is why I usually do shots. I bought a bottle of Smirnoff Green Apple vodka last week that's eh. With Sprite, it tastes like I'm drinking a green apple Airhead. Time to head out and polish off the remainder of that bottle. Shit's like drinking candy.


----------



## Sephael

Guitarmiester said:


> . Three Olives has a Cake vodka?! I couldn't imagine that being any good.


UV has a birthday cake one that is pretty good, just sweet. Mixed with coke it's nice and creamy.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

I don't always drink Vodka, but when I do, I prefer Stolichnaya. I know it's not the most popular or the best, but I like it. It is unique, as Vodkas go. I haven't had their Elit brand yet.

I really don't like Grey Goose, and Skyy tastes like dust to me.


----------



## buffa d

Stolichnaya is goooood. Especially on festivals 

Ahhh... Been drinkin for three days straight. Still feeling pretty good, though.


----------



## Ancestor

Guitarmiester said:


> ^ Hoping everything turned out alright for you. I'll drink extra for you tonight, just because!
> 
> I know a lot of you guys are beer drinkers. Is anyone a vodka drinker? I typically stick with Ketel One, but have been looking for a little variety lately mainly for mixing purposes. I saw Three Olives and Absolut have some pretty crazy flavored vodkas. Three Olives has a Cake vodka?! I couldn't imagine that being any good.
> 
> Fruity drinks aren't all that appealing to me, which is why I usually do shots. I bought a bottle of Smirnoff Green Apple vodka last week that's eh. With Sprite, it tastes like I'm drinking a green apple Airhead. Time to head out and polish off the remainder of that bottle. Shit's like drinking candy.



the last vodka i had ended badly.  but i used to enjoy an ice cold glass of vodka with some olive juice and olives.

the problem with vodka for me is that it's too easy to drink. i end up drinking too much of it.


----------



## Woodmaister

Chillin' with a bud and writing songs. It's how I spend most of my nights ahaha. Though I'm looking forward to friday, off to my local venue to have a drink and watch Neil Buchanan's band play! (The dude from Art Attack)


----------



## metal_sam14

I is a bit drunk, good old beer + metal gig combination


----------



## The_Mop

I'm hittin tequila for the first time - and tbh, I really don't understand why everyone says it's firey or anything, it's pretty smooth compared to a lot of various types of rum Ive drunk in the past..

But yeah, gonna get recording so alcohol it is! \m/


----------



## Lukifer

Popov vodka tonight. But what to mix it with??


----------



## metal_sam14

Holy shit wedding with free beer, redefining the word hangover today!


----------



## The_Mop

so it turns out I can drink tequila far too easily and now I'm kinda drunk. Yay!

who's with me?


----------



## Murdstone

This guy's with you.
Pyrat tonight. 
Yum.


----------



## Lukifer

This guy too!! Popov Vodka and Fuel Energy Drink!! The good Ol Budweiser is next!!!


----------



## Lukifer

We should all get drunk and meet in the chat room and talk about our feelings..... haha J/K!!


----------



## Guitarman700

Just a friendly FYI people, mixing Depressents and Stimulants is a very bad idea. One of my friends died that way.


----------



## brynotherhino

2 hurricanes= hangover. good thing there is a river monsters marathon on haha.


----------



## tacotiklah

Went to the hospital to see my dying uncle. Had to come home and make a 32oz glass of coffee and kahlua after seeing that....


----------



## Prydogga

6 Hope you're all good dude 

In other news,

CANADIAN CLUBBBB!!!!!!!!!!!

Do any canadians get this?


----------



## Guitarmiester

5 beers, red wine, 2 vodka and crans, and 1 LIT... prrrretty good night.


----------



## decypher

4 vodka martinis, 2 with olives, 1 with pearl onions and the last with a lemon twist, it's so refreshing lol. 
btw. our martini glasses are huge...
lol


----------



## Prydogga

Last day of year 12. Starting drinking in about 20 minutes, won't stop for another 11 hours.


----------



## Stealthtastic

FOUR LOCOOOOOO lol


----------



## Lukifer

Bud light to start and finish the night, and heineken and Dooleys Toffee Liqueor in the middle. Interesting mix.


----------



## COBHC

4 Kilkenny and 8 strongbow


----------



## Sephael

hang over day, stupidly finished my night last night with a two minute last call blitz two triple shots of Kilo Kai and then followed that up by chugging a liquid cocaine. Only one shot was meant for me but the girl I was with decided she was suddenly done drinking and I stupidly decided I didn't want to waste the $4 her shot cost me.


----------



## Lukifer

Sephael said:


> hang over day, stupidly finished my night last night with a two minute last call blitz two triple shots of Kilo Kai and then followed that up by chugging a liquid cocaine. Only one shot was meant for me but the girl I was with decided she was suddenly done drinking and I stupidly decided I didn't want to waste the $4 her shot cost me.



That's taking one for the team!! Can't waste it. That would be alcohol abuse!!!


----------



## Dayn

I'm not a drinker, but I felt the situation warranted it: totally murdered my last exam for the year. Vodka mojito with lemonade... mmm, girly drinks.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Tequila sure as hell does the trick. I'll sleep well tonight. 



guitar-rob89 said:


> FOUR LOCOOOOOO lol



Four Loko sucks. At least, upgrade to vodka and Red Bull or something. Four Loko is crap.


----------



## Cadavuh

Drank way too much last night. Made a huge fool of myself and was a total douche bag to this chick. Eh, no regrets .


----------



## Lukifer

Point Belgian White beer and Jeremiah Weed Spiked Cola for this fine veterans Day!! I have a feeling Ill make a drunk post here in a while


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

JaxoBuzzo said:


> IM DRUBNK


Neg rep for this?seriously? I didn't know you guys take drinking so seriously/formally.

If you're gonna be a dick to someone who was obviously joking at least have the berries to sign your neg-rep.


----------



## Lukifer

So last night I didnt end up getting fucked up but tonight...... Im there dude! What a crazy ending to a crazy day/


----------



## pink freud

Russian River Damnation


----------



## Guitarmiester

4 long island ice teas, several shots, and i dont even know what hthe hell else but im drunk as shit right now. if this makes anyesense to anyone, awesome and you're welcome.


----------



## Stealthtastic

Guitarmiester said:


> Tequila sure as hell does the trick. I'll sleep well tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Four Loko sucks. At least, upgrade to vodka and Red Bull or something. Four Loko is crap.


 

No it is amazing.
Gotta love 12% alcohol


----------



## Sephael

Happy hour after work = quarter priced appetizers and $2 brutus beers


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Bought these recently:











Honoring my Polish heritage with one, and my alcoholic heritage with the other.


----------



## AK DRAGON

A little Midnight Sun Brewery Treat and Trickster


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

It's all about this shit right here





Swedish Fish vodka..FUCK yeah


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I quit drinking till Friday.


----------



## Cabinet

A friend who I haven't seen in a year, and an awesome guy at that, randomly tells me he's in my city.
Now it's time for my favorite SS org activity!
Drunk posting!


----------



## GSingleton

fifth of capn morgan. DONE!

Also, I am from kentucky so....you're welcome for bourbon.


----------



## pattonfreak1




----------



## Daiephir

Hi guys!! I've drunk 7 beers in the last 30 minutes, feeling really weird, watching some guys stream some Starcraft or some DOTA2 beta (see, I dont even post anywhere else while drunk, others should do the same)


----------



## petereanima

I'm at work, after a long "businnes dinner"-night and ~4 hours of sleep, still not sober, feeling weird, tired, funny, bad. Monday evening we had a dinner with out suppliers, yesterday with our partners / distributors...and tonight we have company-xmas-party...I wonder how I will feel tomorrow?

its a celebration bitches, enjoy yourself!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Bar hopping this weekend for a couple birthdays and I'm supposed to be the DD since the last time we went out I had way too many, which wasn't my fault since people bought me drink after drink. I've never been stuck with being a DD. This is going to suuuuck! At least, people watching never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Finishing up the last of a six pack of this:
Locally brewed in Weston, MO. FanfuckingTASTIC.






then I'm going to kill a sixer of this tonight:






Then start on one of these two...




...or both.

All while listening to A Life Once Lost, Pantera, Lamb of God, Clutch, and Red Fang


----------



## groph

Mol;song cold shots, 8 of them and a big ass stein of rickards wite... whjte, .... white, and another glass o d rickards white.


In slightly bS DHAPE bad shape right now.

EDIT: Im not trying to put a show on, im just not botherng backskaping idf i make a mistae typeing to let everon know my fingers are all fucke outof coordingation. just seems natuarl for a "whs been drinking thread" Lomd pg drimg/.// O ,e oh fuckl. O ,eam... DA<<T./ I MEANT, kind of drunk. I;ll p[robably get banned as fuck for this.


----------



## groph

(taking extreme care to type correctly)

Molson Cold Shots - taste like deer piss but nice and alcoholic. 8 of those. Kind of buzzed after them.

Thunder Mug of Rickard's White - a giant glass of White, has a bit of an orange and coriander flavor, like Hoegaarden but not as aromatic or flavorful.



Sorta drunk now.


----------



## Sunlit Omega

Had a Sam Adams Boston Lager in both hands earlier, nothing too fancy.


----------



## decypher

Gin Martini with Olives and a slice of hot pepper - absolutely perfect!!


----------



## blaaargh

Helped a buddy of mine celebrate his birthday last night... also found out that said buddy is the king of mixed drinks. We keep it classy when we get wasted.


----------



## maliciousteve

Does any one have any German beers to recommend?

I remember when I went to Germany for a short trip with a few friends about 8 years ago and the beer was fan-fucking-tastic. I think the Jagermeister may have distorted things so I don't remember what beer I was having except that it was German. and good. and yum. yuuuuuuuuum


----------



## Guitarmiester

blaaargh said:


> Helped a buddy of mine celebrate his birthday last night... also found out that said buddy is the king of mixed drinks. We keep it classy when we get wasted.



It's even better when you have someone, like myself, who knows a good amount of mixed drinks but makes them strong as hell. 

On New Years, I came across the greatest drink in the world. Behold... THE fish bowl. 






This was the bigger of what they served. I believe it's 8 shots of whatever you want mixed with whatever. Who asks questions about something like that anyway? I was also informed there's another place that has an even bigger fish bowl with 12 shots.


----------



## Lukifer

In Manhattan Kansas there is a place called Fats. Has a fish tank that is 5 gallons and costs about $50. Enough booze in it to get about 3 people drunk, 6 people buzzed. Plus its delicious!!!!


----------



## Sephael

Biannual whiskey spurge, this time it was on Jefferson Presidential Select 17 yr old bourbon. Further proof the best of spirits are made in my neck of the woods


----------



## Murdstone

We got a bottle of Brugal for my buddy's 21st birthday and downed it all in 15 minutes. 

So that's where I'm at.


----------



## Cyntex

Enjoying a Westmalle tripel beer right now. Belgium beers are the best imo


----------



## leandroab

I've been drinking my own blood for the past 24h since I got my wisdom teeth removed. The bleeding is 99% gone now, but I can still taste blood sometimes...


----------



## MFB

Drank a 3rd of a 750Ml alone tonight while theoomiesnhad their own shit and frrling pretty good rigy now. AppatentlyI'm slurring words and my type looksmpretty bad too. BUT WHATEVER I DO WHAT O WANT.


----------



## megano28

I find it helps with the stupid effects of alcohol


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Hating life and everything about it...so much stress, so much negativity, so little hope....so yeah, I'm drinking. A lot.


----------



## Miek

I'm reading P&CE again, I must be drinking. If I'm not, I will be.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Miek said:


> I'm reading P&CE again, I must be drinking. If I'm not, I will be.


 
 You, I, and Rick Perry .


----------



## Miek

I'm afraid Perry would be unable to tolerate my socialist aura, it's like fucking DBZ, dude. When I'm powering up, I shout WORKERS OWN THE MEANS OF PRODUCTION and you remember the fuckin' fusion dance? Well we've fucking unionized it. OSHA compliance earrings.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Well I just miss Rick Perry. It's kinda like they just went out and found someone to break the ice (literally and figuratively). 

One of the funniest politicians of all time who was trying hard to be serious lol.


----------



## sahaal

who leaves a party at 12:30??? at least I got drunk for free, fucking rtomatoes leave at 12:30.... ghey


----------



## decypher

maliciousteve said:


> Does any one have any German beers to recommend?
> 
> I remember when I went to Germany for a short trip with a few friends about 8 years ago and the beer was fan-fucking-tastic. I think the Jagermeister may have distorted things so I don't remember what beer I was having except that it was German. and good. and yum. yuuuuuuuuum



I'm too ignorant to check other anwers:

Becks, Jever, Bitburger are the best Pilsners

Paulaner, Koestritzer, Erdinger are nice "wheat" and "black" beers.

I know it because I drank that stuff for about 20 years of my life. Now I'm in Canada, trying to get used to Keiths, Molsons and Liver Disease.


----------



## Demiurge

Drank a few vodkas & generic grocery store energy drink and a few Jim Beams on ice... then spontaneously started priming some furniture I bought today for refinishing. I almost hope this is rock bottom so peeps at AA will think I'm handy.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Shiner and Jack. Took the ol' lady and the 8 y/o out for dinner at BWW, drank a beer.

Got home, drank a beer...took a shot of whiskey. About to finish beer #2, and take another shot of whiskey.

Not too bad for 7:30 on a Monday 

And listening to a mix of Clutch, Corrosion of Conformity, Life of Agony, Monster Magnet, and the only good Volbeat song (that sounds just like Life of Agony).


----------



## Lukifer

Drank some rock gut, but really cheap, Even Williams. I like me so good bourbon and this is not it, but its cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Did some drinking with the guys in my bands the other night. Our singer is big on Jager, which I like but not my choice of liquor, as I'm a Vodka guy. I don't like the after-taste of Jager, so before I knew it I was chasing my shots of Jager with shots of Ketel One.


----------



## Jake

Brewskis with the broskis for spring break  aw yeah


----------



## Miek

Blue Moon is so *bad* help me


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Every damn day.

Erdinger is delicious.


----------



## drunkenmaster357

Favorite beers: Shiner Bock, Shiner Hefeweizen, Shiner Black Lager, Blue Moon

Basically, Shiner is king of all beers. Lately I've been drinking Bud Light though because it doesn't drain my wallet and it doesn't taste like COMPLETE shit like Keystone and I've gotten quite used to the taste. Although that's arguable I suppose. Not to mention, it makes having a Shiner that much sweeter when I actually do drink one.


----------



## Murdstone

Happy birthday to me.


----------



## Riffer

On Saturday, myself and a few friends were drinking this shit that my one friend mixed up. It was 100 proof rum, 100 proof vodka, and liquid Codeine all mixed together with some juice in it. Every single person threw up except the guy who made it. Never again will we make that.


----------



## morbider

Drinking some Budweiser just now, my favourite drink at the minute.


----------



## drunkenmaster357

Budweiser is pretty good beer for the price I have to say. Probably my favorite "cheap" beer that's out there. Right now I'm sippin' on Shiner Wild Hare. It's fuckin' tasty to say the least.


----------



## The Beard

I wanna drink for St. Patties Day, but alas I am too busy...and underage


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Sam Adams Noble Pills(seasonal) is back on the shelf now.
It, along with Boston Lagar are my favorite Sammys.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Riffer said:


> On Saturday, myself and a few friends were drinking this shit that my one friend mixed up. It was 100 proof rum, 100 proof vodka, and liquid Codeine all mixed together with some juice in it. Every single person threw up except the guy who made it. Never again will we make that.



What vodka were you using? I've never been able to find any higher than 80 that a store actually carries. I know of Skyy 90 and Absolut 100, but never came across a store that carries.


----------



## jordanky

It's St. Patrick's Day, this thread should be blowing up right now! I'm sure a lot of people are Guinness/Jameson fueled by now. Or Bud Light with green dye in it, if you can't handle the good stuff and you're only Irish one day out of the year like most people I know, lol


----------



## Demiurge

My realization after last night, re: going out for St Patty's

Went to a decent bar, but it was too hot, too packed, everyone was already drunk, and it smelled like vomit. Somehow, not appealing to me this year. Had two drinks, and then couldn't get out of there fast enough and may have been the only sober driver on the road.


----------



## Don Vito

Had a bit of Crown Royal with my afternoon melodic death metal today.

Not sure where it came from.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Sunday absolutely sucked! Officially on a (short) break from drinking after St. Patrick's day. I somehow only spent $5 on my first drink, had drinks and shots all night, and got way too drunk.


----------



## Don Vito

Had some sort of red wine with my meal tonight.

It was a gift.


----------



## Metal_Webb

So my friends threw me a surprise 21st party on Sunday arvo.

And the got me this flagon of delicious excellence. 







And yes, the aging really does make it the most delicious thing ever.


----------



## tacotiklah

Had myself a 24 oz of some Hard Raspberry Iced Tea. I had to cut beer out of my diet too for my diet plan. A large hole now exists where my heart used to be.... 

But still, for $2.37, it was a pretty damn tasty. I believe it said it had 12% alcohol in it. Sure felt like it.


----------



## ZackP3750

Folks just came back from Michigan and brought me a growler of Centennial IPA from Founders. About to take a quick shot of Captain Morgan Black, say hello to Mary, pour my 3rd pint and then get back to SSX....good old Saturday night!


----------



## princesahu

I don't want to look like a guy, just more toned and fit. Running is one cardio activity that I will always do.


Weight and loss


----------



## Lukifer

So Ive been drinking White Russians and Yeaung Ling beer, Im fucked up. Think Ill quit my job tomorrow. But for real I hate it but Im married and have a mortgage and shit. You know what, In all honesty I think Im going to quit. Then drink lots and lots, well more than I do already.


----------



## highlordmugfug

princesahu said:


> I don't want to look like a guy, just more toned and fit. Running is one cardio activity that I will always do.
> 
> 
> Weight and loss


Much love to the mod that merged that thread with this one XD


And yeah, a lot of Miller lite since it's in the house. Hoping to get a job soon (recently moved), and I miss some people I haven't actually met in real life right now (colin, ryan, monsiuer pelican who is perma'd, chris). 

I can't wait to live my life.


----------



## Rap Hat

It's my b-day so I'm heading out to grab an assortment of fine microbrews. Not sure what yet; it's getting harder to find new brews, and I try to avoid drinking the same beer twice. Got up to 306 different kinds and have hit the local availability brick wall.

Worse comes to worse I'll do an Allagash, Aventinus and ??? run.


----------



## Lukifer

Been drinking about 8 Yeung Ling Beers and on my 3rd White Russian. I dont think Im going to work tomorrow.


----------



## Lukifer

Polished off a half pint of Sailor Jerry,Yum yum, and drank 4 beers, its only 9:37 Im ready to go!! But the liquor stores are closed. Guess its gas station beer from here on out. Listening to Cloudkicker wishing I would inherit his skills.


----------



## warhead

Seems like I have a problem with drinking....also, the nature of my job is putting me around alcohol all the time.....it is a constant struggle....
One of the problems is that I try and try not to drink, so when I cave in, it comes to a drinking above and beyond the lines of normal.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I, along with all of my friends, are shocked that I haven't touched liquor since St. Patrick's day. I've only had a few occasional beers since. It's nice not waking up as zombie every morning from almost partying every single night. I'll probably break my liquor-free streak this weekend. Not that I crave or need liquor in any way, it's just fun to kick back and drink with friends once in a while.

Anyone else every cut back on drinking?


----------



## ghostred7

I rarely drink anyway....but last Fri I did b/c my fiancee was out of town AND I didn't have the kids....so 2 Erdinger Hefe-Weizen, about 6 shots of Jager, and Greek food. Was a good night. I'll probably do it again next year....seems to be about my boozing schedule LOL


----------



## Lukifer

I used to drink ALOT when I was in the Army. Everynight I was drunk on something. Whether it was beer, liquor, or both. I started getting acid reflux real bad to the point that it burned my esophagus so bad I couldnt eat for 3 days. Then a buddy got hit on his bike by a drunk driver and damn near died. So I cut wayyyyy down for a long time. Then I deployed to Iraq and binged for 3 months straight before and after the deployement. Not that Im a civilian I drink alot some weeks, and barely any some weeks. Just depends. But I dont drink near as much as I used to thats for sure.


----------



## x360rampagex

Went drinking Saturday. Had a "Sex On the Beach" pitcher, and a Desperado. Then went to another pub, as it was cheaper. Got - Cherrybomb x2, Fire-ball Bomb x2, another 2 Sex on The Beach pitchers, a blue lagoon, purple rain and woo-woo. A good night!


----------



## unclejemima218

the best Wisconsin has to offer.


----------



## Pav

Dammit, this thread makes me crave a Yeungling. Going on a beer run, anyone need anything while I'm out?


----------



## shredguitar7

Just picked up 4 bottles of Sam Adams Infinium... nom nom nom.. ridiculously cheap 2


----------



## Lukifer

So drank a pint of Bartons vodka and now on beer 3 of High Life Tall Boys. About to the point where i stop but not yet. Do I drink too much?? I dont think so................ this is just what it takes to get drunk


----------



## Chickenhawk




----------



## Pav

Lukifer said:


> So drank a pint of Bartons vodka and now on beer 3 of High Life Tall Boys. About to the point where i stop but not yet. Do I drink too much?? I dont think so................ this is just what it takes to get drunk


Unless you're at least 6'4" and 250 lbs, I'd consider that a problem.


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah Im neither, but I am about 225lbs...... still even i realize i need to slow the fuck down.


----------



## Guitarmiester

You get Yuengling out in OK? I can't find it anywhere here and need to find a way to bring back a few 30 packs next time I go back home to NJ. A lot of people seem to drink Pabst and not because it's dirt cheap... sad, sad time to come across parties with fridges with only Pabst inside.


----------



## Lukifer

No all my relatives live in New York and my uncle came to visit and brought me 3 24 packs of it. I was going to save it and drink it slow and savor it. Yeah didnt happen.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Lips of Faith La Folie for the evening.


----------



## orthodox41

I've been drinking too much lately, but I always like Finlandia and Rickards red


----------



## Lukifer

orthodox41 said:


> I've been drinking too much lately, but I always like Finlandia and Rickards red



Finlandia is so good. How could you not drink too much when you have it!!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Bought a case of Bud Light Platinum on Saturday and was pretty surprised. It's definitely not anything to rave about taste-wise, which should be a given since it's a light beer, but it's smooth and easy to drink. I approve for football/sports and parties. 

I'm having a tough time getting back into liquor though. I used to be able to knock back double shot after double shot of anything without a problem, but going almost 2 months set me back to amateur status. I'll have a double shot of my usual Ketel One and then finish the remaining half after. 

It just amazes me because I used to down warm Svedka to pre-game before going clubbing like it was nothing and now I'm struggling to kick back double shots? I guess it's like running. I took a 2-3 months break around the time I moved out here and then getting back into it was like starting over.


----------



## Lukifer

I really think I need to take a break for that exact reason Guitarmeister. Its getting expensive drink a 12 pack to feel what a 6 pack used to make me feel. After a night downing a pint of vodka then 8 beers on top of it I was like damn this gets to be a lot of money to get drunk.


----------



## Powermetalbass

Fireball Whiskey and Applejuice...tooo damn tasty for my own good


----------



## highlordmugfug

Old Chicago has Beer tours that they do, I got a free T shirt for finishing a mini-tour tonight.


----------



## ZackP3750

Evan Williams + Ginger Ale + Guitar = Awesome Night




Little Sleep + Hangover + Work = Shitty Morning  I will surely pay for this tomorrow


----------



## Demiurge

Taking this for a spin today:


----------



## Lukifer

^ Oh let us know how it is!!! Love me some Yuengling!!


----------



## Guitarmiester

I've never had that Yuengling before! Where have you been hiding it?


----------



## Demiurge

The Yuengling Bock was very good- it's not the most complex Bock on the market, but it was flavorful and refreshing- even in the 197% humidity this past weekend.

Unfortunately, Yuengling is not available in my state- it's made in PA, I've ordered a cold one in Key West, FL, but they can't be arsed to ship it a couple of hours up I-95- whatever- but I was driving through NY and had to pick some up.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I'll keep an eye out for that once I make a trip back home. I lived about 40 minutes from Philly and was spoiled by Yuengling since I've yet to find anyone carry it out here in Colorado.


----------



## groph

Aw yeah at the university of waterloo and I'm six beer deep and three rum and cokes. Just completed my venture of looking for smokes and I am. Now chilling happily in my dorm. Rickards white and sailor Jerry's futhamuckas.


This message brought to you by drunk groph and alcohol. Peace


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Had a lot of booze last night. Redrum, Maker's Mark, Don Julio, Lunazul, The Kraken, Captain Morgan Black, ginger infused Skyy. Was a long night.

Beer is for peasants. Disgusting shit. Never touch it.


----------



## highlordmugfug

2 Woodchucks, 1 Killians, 1 Landshark, 1 Blue Moon, 1 Fat Tire, and still going. A good night, a good night.


----------



## groph

groph said:


> Aw yeah at the university of waterloo and I'm six beer deep and three rum and cokes. Just completed my venture of looking for smokes and I am. Now chilling happily in my dorm. Rickards white and sailor Jerry's futhamuckas.
> 
> 
> This message brought to you by drunk groph and alcohol. Peace




I don't remember writing this at all.


----------



## Lukifer

$2 Blue Moon draws at the local dive tonight has me feeling good.


----------



## Stealth7

I have! 

Sadly I'm on my last rum


----------



## GSingleton

Drank for 5 hours....bought a new classical guitar. Thanks god it was not an expensive one. Only 300 or so bucks. 

Anyone else ever bought something while drunk or something that was insanely expensive? wake up and be like FUCK


----------



## Lukifer

GSingleton said:


> Drank for 5 hours....bought a new classical guitar. Thanks god it was not an expensive one. Only 300 or so bucks.
> 
> Anyone else ever bought something while drunk or something that was insanely expensive? wake up and be like FUCK



Ive bought a guitar while drunk. About a month and a half ago when I was out of work I got fucking hammered and bought $60 worth of shit on Amazon. Not too expensive besides I didnt have a job!!!!!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Left Handed Milk Stout after work today.


----------



## highlordmugfug

I got drunk and then bought 2 more 6 packs and a bottle of wine last week. So now I have a bottle of wine hanging out that I have to get to. Nothing real expensive though.


----------



## BrainArt

I drank, last night (my 21st) and am drinking right now, since I have nothing else to do, today.


----------



## GSingleton

my Bday, alone by myself after a 12 hour shift at work, I am tearing it down. Beer no. 8 atm.


----------



## pink freud

All_¥our_Bass;3048329 said:


> Left Handed Milk Stout after work today.



I sampled that a while back, good stuff. A stout that feels "light."

My gift to you all:


----------



## GSingleton

no. 16. I need liquor.


----------



## GSingleton

so after drinking two nights in a row, I believe I came up with a sloppy straight riff based demo things...idk hahaha just late shreddin. dig it i gu ess. more beer sir.

Riffmaster by G. Singleton on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fucking mid-summer.. Started drinking "yesterday" after midnight, got a big cut on my leg and arm because of slippery wooden thingy and puked in front of my mom and after than I passed out.

Edit: Sorry for shitty english, too busy to mind that now. Might still be drunk, don't know..


----------



## Lukifer

So I drank tons of beer last night and am already hitting some PBR up right now!!

So I now think when I record shitty drunken clips I should post them here and not in the recording section!!!!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm a six pack of Fat Tire, and probably four or five Buds deep right now. I'm jamming my favorite band in the history of the world right now, Iron Maiden, and playing along to all the songs I used to know. Awesome night


----------



## IB-studjent-

half a bottle of absolute vodka, a smirnoff ice, and 1/3 of a bottle of martini rosso. The most I've consumed in my likfe and I'm incredibly shitfaced right now


----------



## cwhitey2

I just had a cooperstown ipa.....for lunch!


----------



## GSingleton

full fifth of whiskey, starting on my second. damn I take too much alcohol


----------



## Lukifer

GSingleton said:


> full fifth of whiskey, starting on my second. damn I take too much alcohol



Same here man, gets my gut full and it gets expensive!!!


----------



## GSingleton

It does. 1+ STARTING ONT HE SECOND FIFTH SOON. sorry vcaps.


----------



## GSingleton

Tired of this bullshit axe fx/custom brj strandberg/ djent/misha bullsht on here. Expand your minds guys. shit....


----------



## Lukifer

Hell yeah. I still use a good old peavey 6505+!!! No djent just chugs. Like I do to my beer!!!


----------



## GSingleton

I plan on being banned. I still want an orange cab and engl invader/framus cobra head. DONT GIVAH SHIT


----------



## SPLANCHN0PHILE

18 natty ices and 3 ambien. if Intervention pays big money for an episode i'm down


----------



## pink freud

Pyramid Hef. Gotta support your local brewz.


----------



## BrainArt

Had a bottle of Guinness with dinner and polished it off throughout the night. I'm not a heavy drinker, because I like having control of myself and there's a history of un-admitted alcoholism on my dad's side.


----------



## wlfers

^That is good, there are actually health benefits to drinking 1 or 2 unfiltered ales a day as long as you stay hydrated.

Had a Sierra Nevada Summerfest Pilsner with lunch and a Stone IPA with dinner.


----------



## Lukifer

Been home an hour now. Killed a half pint of Popov Vodak and got a 6 pack of Pabst Blue Ribbon chilling. Fuck working tomorrow.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Was going to buy a bottle of Absinthe for this weekend, but eh... time to create a very fun (is a safe word to use) concoction that I've been wanting to try for a while now.


----------



## GSingleton

starting again...lets see who gets banned tonight haha


----------



## GSingleton

another fifth of whiskey, sigur ros, and memories are not a good mixture.


----------



## Guitarmiester

No idea why I signed in to post but as much as I don't like Svedka, I can't say no to vodka. 

My last whiskey experience was fun. Mixed up something I've dubbed _"murky water." _Whiskey, vodka, rum, and I don't even remember the 4th addition. Nobody would take it, but it really wasn't that bad. I survived and even ate all the pepperoni off my friend's pizza.


----------



## GSingleton

I FOUND OUT WHY I WAS FIRED FROM MY WAITING JOB. I MADE MORE MORE IN MY FIRST FEW MONTHS THAN THEIR MOST DECORATED WAITER. CAP INTENDED. AMOTJHER FIFTH IN. 

a tip for my bros....FBGM...fuck bitches....get money


----------



## Lukifer

At the bar trying to drown my sorrows. Drank 4 beers, took a shot of wild Turkey and now on a double of Jack and coke.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

If it weren't for alcohol, half of us wouldn't be here today


----------



## SenorDingDong

I was chillin' out, sippin' on some sangria last night.


Broke out the special sophisticated party glasses:


----------



## Demiurge

It's hot as crap tonight, but I know there'll be trouble if beer becomes the primary means of thirst-quenching-heat-relief. Alternating between glasses of red wine and lemonade... and, oops, first bottle gone and it's not even 9.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Nothing like bringing a wee bit of elegance to a friendly game of beer pong.


----------



## pink freud

Chocolate Martinis.


Don't judge me


----------



## BrainArt

Enjoying a nice Guinness, since I have nothing better to do... Which sucks.


----------



## Lukifer

Tried Harp Lager for the first time tonight and i was suprised. It was really good. But it was $5 a pint on tap so I had one then went for the $2.50 Bud Draws!


----------



## GSingleton

Finishing my half gallon of whiskey and of course sigur ros and pics of my ex make for a bad time. Sad thing is, I let her go.


----------



## Brill

Wishing my dads wall of brew was actually finished.... Its just a wall of creats full of home brew. about 10% alc


----------



## Guitarmiester

Any Absinthe drinkers here? Trying to decide between picking up a bottle of Kubler or Le Fee this weekend.


----------



## Lukifer

Absinthe tastes like shit but makes me feel good.............


----------



## Guitarmiester

It's definitely a different taste; bit more sweet and bitter than anything else. One glass will have you feeling it.


----------



## pink freud

Guitarmiester said:


> Any Absinthe drinkers here? Trying to decide between picking up a bottle of Kubler or Le Fee this weekend.



Absinthe was the first alcohol I ever bought.

It's OK, but I decided I like ouzo better.


----------



## Lukifer

From what I read it gets its taste from the Anise in it. I like the drink if it didnt have Anise in it......


----------



## TheProgWay

I escaped the glass prison, pun intended


----------



## GSingleton

drank again


----------



## Lukifer

GSingleton said:


> drank again



What do you think Im doing right now. Time and time again I try to drink away my sorrow but it makes it worse. So I drink more because Im pissed that its worse. Eventually I pass out and wake up feeling like shit. Thus is my life.


----------



## GSingleton

I have my nights. I have just accepted that it happens.


----------



## Lukifer

Came home tonight and said Im not drinking. Well I remembered I had 4 High Life tall boys left so........ Im drinking


----------



## Cyntex

Just opened a La Trappe double (Y)


----------



## JPhoenix19

The base liquor store had free samples of Southern Comfort, so I tried a bit with Coke and then straight. Not bad, actually.


----------



## Rustee

currently drunk and listening to the smiths FEELS GOOD MAYN

and i have a day off tomorrow, life's good


----------



## ZEBOV

Wishing I was drunk, but after I come home from work, I'll drink as much of this ultra-nasty tasting Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey as I can. I've tried selling it, but no one will buy it, and I'll be damned if I'm gonna let $22 go to waste.


----------



## Demiurge

ZEBOV said:


> Wishing I was drunk, but after I come home from work, I'll drink as much of this ultra-nasty tasting Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey as I can. I've tried selling it, but no one will buy it, and I'll be damned if I'm gonna let $22 go to waste.



Not quite sure what JD was thinking with that. To me it was kind of like pumpkin beer, seems like a cute idea after one sip... but after that- meh.

Today, drinking some $11 Pinot Noir in front of the air conditioner. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Man, there just isn't anything better than whiskey and Coke.


----------



## ZEBOV

Fat-Elf said:


> Man, there just isn't anything better than whiskey and Coke.



I'm mixing coke with my JD TH and holding my nose to chug triple shots of it.


----------



## Lukifer

Ive had the Evan Williams honey and it was ok. Just bought the little air plane bottle for like 99cents.


----------



## ZEBOV

i love y7ou all
i;'m super drunkl
fuck yuou all


----------



## Demiurge

Again, too freaking hot to do much of anything of intrinsic value, so it's concert video night with my pal:


----------



## ZEBOV

I finished my fifth of JD Tennessee Honey because there was nothing else to drink. It wasn't enough to get me drunk. I need something else.


----------



## The Grief Hole

So far, Lagunitas' Hop Stupid, a black racer5 and an Anderson Valley IPA. All to the tune of Soundgarden, AIC and Thin Lizzy. The benefits of being in the know in Japan.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Lots of vodka, drinking games, and fun with a hot girl for the night and repeat tomorrow night

=


----------



## ZEBOV

I waas super4 pised/ nlow i;'m ectremel;y drunk on everclear4 sol i feel b etter


----------



## Fat-Elf

Took a shot of ice gold Jägermeister. Now drinking some bourbon & Coke. Maybe having some beers later in the evening.


----------



## ZEBOV

Hung the fuck over


----------



## BrainArt

I had some Guinness earlier (technically last night, but I'm nocturnal) and am near finished with a Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. Nowhere near as good as Guinness, but I only have four of them left and they aren't in the fridge to chill; the Guinness that is.

Listening to The Pogues as I sit here, buzzed.

ITT:


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Three Philosophers for later and Johnnie Walker Swing for much later.


----------



## MrEzzyE

Gotta admit... shooting some beverages and browsing the forum is not helping my enormous GAS for baritone 7. I guess I´m gonna order Strictly 7 soon... Well, if nothing even better comes around soon enough. Cheers mates!


----------



## ZEBOV

me


----------



## Demiurge

Stone is now distributing their vanilla smoked porter in bottles... so, yeah.


----------



## jordanky

Smashed... What's up SS.org? Lots of booze and hookah happening tonight. 666


----------



## ZEBOV

edverclear 
+ spriter
daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnj


----------



## Lukifer

So trying a new thing. Only drinking on the weekends. I work Tues-Sat so last night I drank a ton of Coors light. The night before, a ton of Coors Light and random shots.


----------



## Nile

So I was with two friends and I jokingly said pour it all into one drink and she took me serious. So I said fuck it do it.

Ended up with a a tea cup filled with equal amounts of Smirnoff Vodka, Smirnoff Raspberry Silver beer, Kahlua latte flavor, some name Champagne, whipped cream flavored rum, and Cherry Schnapps.

It wasn't as bad as you would think. Friend named it the Biohazard, I said it was the death of your liver in a cup.

It also quite literally looked like coagulated blood.

Drank much and could feel a hang over for two days.

Also had some UV Cake, was pretty tasty.

I also drank all this stuff straight.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Partied for the first time last night, drank half a bottle of gin, and smoked an eighth of an ounce of weed, pretty crazy night.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Two weeks ago had some friends over for some dranking. One of my friends can't take shots to save his life but I convinced him to down a 4Loko... with 4 shots of vodka generously added when he abandoned it to take a piss. He only had 3 beers prior to the 4Loko, but he was sloppy drunk after downing the 4Loko. Turned into quite a crazy, adventurous night ending with me choking him the fuck out because he was so drunk and trying to fight with other people and then me. He was able to enjoy the soft, comfy sidewalk for about 3-4 minutes while he was out.


----------



## jordanky

jordanky said:


> Smashed... What's up SS.org? Lots of booze and hookah happening tonight. 666



Hahahahahaha it's awesome that the only reason I know I posted this, is because two people have liked it.


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm at my new house with my new kitten and cat. (the hell with the new pug)
Why not celebrate with Everclear?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

We need a who's been smoking thread, for all the steeched people like I.


----------



## highlordmugfug

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> We need a who's been smoking thread, for all the steeched people like I.


It'd be a "people who got banned for talking about illegal drugs on a site where the mods have actively discouraged that" thread in a matter of minutes.


And I had 1 beer earlier today. Party fuckin' animal.
I had 4 in an hour last night though, and then fell asleep. PARTY FUGGIN AMINNAL!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Understood.


----------



## highlordmugfug

^Just trying to watch your back.


----------



## Fiction

I feel like I have to squint to uYpe and need to vomit on the train, also first time not being let uni a club, chucked my ID at the security guy lolol, good night, unfortunately all the new beers I tried sucked, but the bourbon and coke always succeed, sick night almost it into a fight as well gahh screw society 


 autocorrect


----------



## frogunrua

On my second "redneck tea" essentially a long island w/o tequilla. We get them about 30 minutes down the road are an oasis bar and grill.
Edit: i made it at home.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Sam Adams Latitude 48 IPA


----------



## Fiction

Fiction said:


> I feel like I have to squint to uYpe and need to vomit on the train, also first time not being let uni a club, chucked my ID at the security guy lolol, good night, unfortunately all the new beers I tried sucked, but the bourbon and coke always succeed, sick night almost it into a fight as well gahh screw society
> 
> 
> autocorrect





Pretty bad hangover, vomited everywhere when I got home, looked like death thanks to porters, I don't remember the fight part though, I don't remember much so thats either beer-fic talking or it happened


----------



## Murdstone

I just put down about half a box of wine in 20 minutes and am now devouring Taco Bell. Story of my life.


----------



## Rustee

fuckin hell mman im so drunk right now, dont even know what ive been drinking but its goodm a good shit 6yeah?? thank fuck for this thread be getting redr rep iwhtn outjn ewkadslzmx withoujtn it love it man peace out ausiie fo kyfe djebt xoxoox


----------



## ZEBOV

"Djebt"
The debt you go into after buying a bunch of expensive gear must to play djent..... even though djent is a technique.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I think you posted in the wrong thread, Zebov. You can't drink djent, nor is it alcoholic.


----------



## ZEBOV

Guitarmiester said:


> I think you posted in the wrong thread, Zebov. You can't drink djent, nor is it alcoholic.



Nope. Look at Rustee's post. He typed "djebt".


----------



## Lukifer

Zebov was giving the definition of Djebt. But if he can translate what the rest of the words are supposed to mean I might understand that guys post!!!

But anyways so a buddy opened his own bar a few weeks ago. Last night I was the first live performer and played a solo gig along to a backing track of various rock covers. Crowd friendly shit. But then I commenced to get drunk as hell and got asked to get back on stage and play more so I was sloppy as fucking hell!!!!!! But it was fun and I drank alot for super cheap!


----------



## ZEBOV

Everclear bitches!


----------



## Lukifer

So my body tells me when I have been drinking too much. I get bad acid reflux and am naesueous all the time. Well that is now, but damn I love to drink but I have to take a few days off. Fuck me....


----------



## Nile

So, the only time my stomach hurts when drinking is when I'm drinking the alcohol mixed with pop or with pop. Pop is way too damn sweet to mix with it and it just doesn't feel good.


----------



## ZEBOV

^Pusssy. i drink everclear with coke which is what i did earleir

i need to pee and iv been farting a lot. cheerios and mexican food for the wuin.


----------



## Fiction

inb4 ; Zebov Everclear!

...oh


----------



## Lukifer

I love Jack and coke, well hell any whiskey and coke, rum and coke, vodka and sprite and a a few others. Yum sauce


----------



## highlordmugfug

Just got started on the hard cider, we'll see where this leads.


----------



## Lukifer

Killed a 6 pack of Miller Light tall boys and now on a 4 pack of Bud Light Chelada. Work night...... fuck it!!! I hate my job and I much rather sit home and drink. Fuck bills...... and your pussy whipped friends.


----------



## highlordmugfug

3 Hornsbys down, a fridge full of beer and cider still at my disposal.


----------



## highlordmugfug

6 Hornsbys down.


Getting drunk the day my grandfather passed may not have been the best idea, but I continue drinking, and now I will find out if I've been lied to, or if "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" really does have all of it's episodes online streaming. Hopefully that will improve my mood.


----------



## Fiction

Finished off a 6 pack of 'Tui', some Indian "import" beer. Actually quite nice, in the boot of a car now off to get some tacos


----------



## Metal_Webb

Got home at 7 after another 12 hour day.

Had a couple of these:






Washing it down with one of these....






Which I'm going to then wash down with some of this:






Tomorrow's my first Saturday off in months, I'll be fucked if I'm not enjoying my Friday night 

Edit:lol resolution

Edit Mk. 2: Just cracked the JD Honey. Holy shit is it tasty!


----------



## MetalThrasher

What a week. At least it was cool at work but not for my guitar shit! Earlier this week my Carvin takes a crap..... bad board. Carvin is sending a new board over. OK fine have another one and other six stringers. Go to download new firmware for ax fx2 download goes well then go to power up............. screen freezes! Big buzz kill! Have to send axe fx back to get fixed or replaced. Oh well guess its time to play my TSL which I have haven't touched in months! Been drinking since 7 plan on going till 12 or so. Need to relax!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Hellloooo 
Spend too much time with mr. jack daniels this evening.
Can't sleep because earth is moving too fast in space 
I think this is gonna be a hard night ololol

cheers everyone!


----------



## MetalThrasher




----------



## MetalThrasher

Guess you can't polish a turd. My pedals are at my brother's house but still the TSL just isn't doing it. I need my axe fx2


----------



## Murmel

Epic hangover in 3.. 2..

Edit: One good thing about hangovers; you usually still have that "don't give a fuck about anything" feeling that you get when drunk. This means that most problems are irrelevant, fuck yes.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Today I bought a whole pineapple and got the best idea ever; gin & pinapple.

Did it, liked it, still needs some fine-tuning though..


----------



## ZEBOV

Sobered up after drinking Mountain Dew with Everclear. And then I applied to work for Pepsi!


----------



## Fiction

Metal_Webb said:


> Just cracked the JD Honey. Holy shit is it tasty!



I've really been digging Wild Turkeys 'American Honey' lately, will have to give the JD a go.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

This thread reminds me why I should not use the Internet when boozed


----------



## Fiction

I like it, instead of going to facebook and being a jackass, I just come to SSO.

You guys are more accepting


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Oh, Facebook-drunk-rampage...
Never again


----------



## highlordmugfug

Drank an entire pitcher by myself and still won every game of bowling (not counting the one we cheated on and gave my and my roomie perfect scores on ).

And now I'm starting on the bottles at home. Today has been fucking amazing: finished my resume, turned it into 2 places, found out one is having a meeting this evening about hiring people and the guy I talked to and gave my resume to seemed genuinely excited that I turned in my resume, and then hung out all day and went bowling with my roommmate.

I can scarcely imagine a more fun day. 
I'm literally beamingly happy.


----------



## Lukifer

Man I drunk rampage on Facebook way too many damn times. God Forbid I get ahold of my cell phone!!


----------



## Demiurge

Stone Ruination IPA right now. 

Trying to take it easy tonight lest I (a) take my angst to Facebook, usually culminating in posting Marduk videos at 1am, (b) make a spelling/grammatical error while posting here, or (c) buying more guitar pedals on Amazon.


----------



## ZEBOV

Everclear, jack, and coke.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Old faithful, Johnnie Walker Black.


----------



## ZEBOV

chasing my drnbkjinmkes withbn ber


----------



## ZEBOV

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## ZEBOV

...... Hangover from hell....


----------



## Lukifer

Drank 2 Mikes Hard Pink Lemonade that were left over in the fridge from a party last weekend. Too lazy to go to the store to get actual beer.


----------



## mattofvengeance

12 pack of Blue Moon is my best friend tonight.


----------



## Lukifer

Drank 4 Blue Moons at the bar, because I finally got un-lazy!!! Plus 3 Miller Lites and a shot of Cuervo!


----------



## ryugkun

Anyone else try mixin pumpkinhead and guiness?


----------



## F4R537KTP09

Shit
I was on a La trappe Quadruple, and then I slightly slope down on the St Feuillen dark beer...
Shit again... I like it so much...
Oh my!
Only a few hours left to go to work...
Well I guess it will just be fine...
Good booze doesn't hurt the head so much...


----------



## Mike7

Irish Monster Kracken Shots and oktoberfest


Cheers!


----------



## AxeHappy

Switching between Gibson's Finest 12 year and Russian Standard. Work is going to be fucking fun as shit tomorrow morning.


----------



## SuperMutant

I drank like 15-20 shots worth of 40% rum and then smoked 2 bowls and went on a rampage with my mic on MW3...

I was tripping balls


----------



## Lukifer

Bad, bad day today. Going to drink tons of Malibu Rum mixed with Mt Dew and Bartons Vodka Bloody Marys!! try to drown out my thoughts and feelings. If its not enough ill run to the gas station and get some High Life Tall Boys an chug until I cant see.


----------



## ZEBOV

Mixing Everclear, Jack Daniels, and Sprite tonight. I might join the chatroom later on.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm about 8 blue moons deep and about to hit my second bowl. TO THE MOON.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Feeling like an alcoholic with the last two responses in this thread 



More Blue Moon tonight!


----------



## Guitarmiester

I can't seem to have a party that doesn't end up getting ridiculous. Went through a ton of beer and made some strong-ass Margaritas since all I had left was Tequila, Triple Sec, and Margarita mix. It's teh lady drink, so don't hate. No girls turn down a Margarita... unless they get a woff of how strong I make drinks before just drinking it. 

My idiot friend wanted to jump from my balcony (on the 3rd floor) to a tree a few feet away to get to the ground. Why? Like I said, he's an idiot. He got all pissed when I kept pulling him back inside, left, and then a few minutes later we hear these loud sounds as if someone fell a few times and then a knock on my sliding doors to my balcony. He climbed up to look like even more of an idiot. 

Back to drinks... When I was back home in NJ last week to visit friends and family, my dad had this beer that has honey and lemonade in it. Sounds like it'd be nasty, but it was really good. Anyone ever hear of or try it?


----------



## Jake

drunk as fuck, so are my boys woo good night, my bro sams too gone on this captain


----------



## SuperMutant

mattofvengeance said:


> Feeling like an alcoholic with the last two responses in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> More Blue Moon tonight!



Jenna Haze?


----------



## ZEBOV

Jack Deaniels, Miller Genuine Draft, and Blue Moon.
WOW! No Everclear!


----------



## ZEBOV

Worst day of work EVER!
So I just chugged a lot of Jack Daniels.


----------



## ZEBOV

And I just chugged some Everclear.


----------



## ZEBOV

From Leah:
He asked me to tell you that he chugged some more Everclear.


----------



## Jake

Drank a little tonight, now tomorrow nights gonna be a banger

jagerbombs, jagerbombs, jagerbombs.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just went through 5 Shock Top pumpkin wheat beers and feeling fucking fabulous.


----------



## Mordacain

ghstofperdition said:


> Just went through 5 Shock Top pumpkin wheat beers and feeling fucking fabulous.



I had quite a few of those draft the other night, quite good!


----------



## Lukifer

On beer 3. Budweiser and Bud Light Platinum whichever i happen to grab. Bored as fuck so probably going to be a self loathing sloppy sloppy night.


----------



## flexkill

The pain is definitely starting to subside.


----------



## jordanky

I don't plan on consuming all of this tonight, but the Midnight Moon is almost gone from half-full. I also intend on putting a bit of a dent in the Crown Royal tonight. It was a long, shitty day at work so I'm trying to chill out a bit. Bonus points for the weird doll from Pawn Stars in the corner haha.


----------



## Fiction

Gah I need to. What a long fucking week


----------



## The Norsemen




----------



## Lukifer

Love me some Makers Mark. Stuck to beer last night and glad I did because I can deal with a beer only hangover.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Lot's of beer and Fireball Whiskey last night. Wasn't fun waking up to bacon and pepperoni pizza topping bits all over my living room floor from my friend who can't hold drinks to save his life.


----------



## Lukifer

Guitarmiester said:


> Lot's of beer and Fireball Whiskey last night. Wasn't fun waking up to bacon and pepperoni pizza topping bits all over my living room floor from my friend who can't hold drinks to save his life.



How is that Fireball whiskey??


----------



## Guitarmiester

I'm more of a vodka and tequila guy, but Fireball Whiskey is VERY easy to drink. If you've ever had those little fireball candies, it tastes exactly like that just doesn't get as hot. I haven't had enough whiskey to rate it, but on taste and drinkability it's worth trying if you're slightly interested and like whiskey.


----------



## Boozey McFlaggon

I'm definitely a whiskey and beer kind of guy. In fact I'm going to start doing some home brewing in the not so distant future


----------



## flexkill

Well my divorce is almost final, got my new house today....will be moving in in a few days and it's Friday! Cheers to all you fuckers!


----------



## The Somberlain

Wild Turkey and Coke (and a vape bowl)... breakfast of champions


----------



## Lukifer

Guitarmiester said:


> I'm more of a vodka and tequila guy, but Fireball Whiskey is VERY easy to drink. If you've ever had those little fireball candies, it tastes exactly like that just doesn't get as hot. I haven't had enough whiskey to rate it, but on taste and drinkability it's worth trying if you're slightly interested and like whiskey.



Got a local bar that serves it so might have to give it a try.


----------



## BornToLooze

Well right now I have no money and no food and I don't get paid til Wednesday, but at least I have enough whiskey that I don't care


----------



## flexkill

i'm good and ripe now!!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

drinking some stones before i head to a mexican themed house party, complete with slushy/margarita machine and a keg


----------



## The Somberlain

Morning sickness isn't limited to pregnant women...ugh


----------



## flexkill

The Somberlain said:


> Morning sickness isn't limited to pregnant women...ugh


I haven't stopped yet....still going.

I have pretty much drank myself sober at this point


----------



## Guitarmiester

Sober edit: Looks like I joined the get drunk and post on ss.org team lol.


----------



## Demiurge

Too much Red Bull & vodka last night... but I'm having a really energetic hangover.


----------



## texshred777

Just getting started..

Edit:couple hours later..I love you guys


----------



## frogunrua

Canada and Kentucky make the best fucking whiskey!!!! KY even imports fireball!


----------



## fr4nci2c0

Lukifer said:


> Got a local bar that serves it so might have to give it a try.



Breakfast of the gods


----------



## Demiurge

Drinking mid-week... always a good idea.

Cleaning-out the fridge. In-laws came over recently, leaving behind a bunch of Budweiser long-necks. Taking one for the team and disposing of them.


----------



## groph

Bear Flag white wine, bottle 1/2 completed


----------



## Zoosadist

3 ambien and a stolen 1/2 gal of wine.


----------



## Lukifer

Some Budweiser then 3/4 of a bottle of sour apple pucker that got left in my fridge because Im too broke to buy more beer.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Man.. I didn't even remember how good beer is.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

leinenkugel oktoberfest 

Edit: One day later, Leinenkugel Berry weiss


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm starting on some Guiness Draught tonight. I'm not getting drunk though.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Don't worry, I'll pick up your slack, slacker.


----------



## Luke Acacia

Ive been drinking so much cheap wine that ive come to love it.
Although next time I drink real stuff ill probably want to never drink the wine again.


----------



## MikeH




----------



## HaMMerHeD

^^ My mill operator buddy prefers Woodchuck or Angry Orchard hard cider in lieu of cash for payment for wood processing he does for me.


----------



## MikeH

Shit is delicious. I don't drink beer, but this is something I can drink with dinner, or have a few on the weekend.


----------



## Nile

Who's been drinkin? Whos been drinkin?!?! Not me.


----------



## frogunrua

This thread makes me hate antibiotics so much.... I will join you guys again in about 10 days or so!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Captain Morgan last night... at least if I remember correctly


----------



## Tommy

Feeling like complete shit. I hate being sick. So tonight I'm drinking Hot Totties with Maker's Mark. Something wrong about drinking hot alcohol but oh well, just as long as it helps.


----------



## ZEBOV

Straight up Everclear.


----------



## L1ght

ZEBOV said:


> Straight up Everclear.



Straight up death, you mean. 
.


----------



## ZEBOV

Whether I mix it or not, I only drink 4 shots of it at a time. I know my limit.


----------



## frogunrua

Started drinking at 4 pm. Just killed a 6 pack of margarita mikes hard lemonade, and polished off the other half of some fireball. Was over at my neighbors, he's 77, shooting the shit with him while having a nice fire. Just tried playing some guitar and failed Haha.
Edit: forgot the newsletter and sprite mixed drink my neighbor gave me.


----------



## Lagtastic

Had some dental work done today.


Massive Capt+Coke, them plus 2 shots of Jack and 5 Stellas and counting. Blasting some old school Meshuggah into some Symphony X. Life is good, especially when you have to re-type a post like 6 times to get it right.


----------



## frogunrua

MikeH said:


>



Tried these tonight and damn it is some good shit!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Ahh having gone weeks, if not a month or two, without vodka I realize why it's my favorite. I downed a ridiculous amount of beers over the weekend and barely felt the slightest buzz, yet vodka never fails. 

Time to make some Long Islands.


----------



## Curt

Had some Crown and finished my last two Shiner Black's.


----------



## Don Vito

Just knocked back some Cobra's Mist while listening to Cradle of Filth.


----------



## frogunrua

Having to stay up to prevent a hangover now. Drank to many different types today: mikes hard mango punch, mikes hard lemonade, fall wood chuck hard cider, Jim beam red stag black cherry, and evan Williams cinnamon. Started at 1 and just finished my last wood chuck at 12:25.... also got a ½ gallon of fireball for the weekend!


----------



## Curt

Red Stag is some good drink. 

Mixed with cherry cola, it's even better.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Just came back from a october beerfest in town.. Stein band with half of my old high school music teachers playing fucking killing it.. 5 or so steins of beer later, hopefully wont have a hangover in my philosophy tutor in 6 or so hours time.. I LIKE TO OOMPA OOMPA!!


----------



## LoopyHair

Normally I like to have a glass of wine or a few cold beer shots during the holidays but not often.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Has anyone ever had a sour beer? I didn't even know such a thing existed until I went on a local brewery tour for New Belgium last weekend. One of the beers they started brewing and let us try is one of their sour beers. Most of the people on the tour didn't try it or took a sip and was out, but I finished mine like a champ. It didn't even taste like a beer. it tasted more like wine without the tartness. Wasn't bad at all, but not something I'd buy in bulk to drink with friends for Monday Night football.


----------



## Moolaka

Im in a bar at this moment. Drunk before the bands uave started. Mark Spooner ftw.

Edit: Bad metalcore acts, obvious transvestite in the crowd, hot bartender 7 months preggers. I'm at home.


----------



## ZEBOV

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## flexkill

Just got in and I feel good! Bet I don't have this outlook when I wake up haha!!!


----------



## Murdstone

Oh yes.


----------



## frogunrua

Drank more red stag last night and a couple shots of evan williams honey. Was so drunk I couldn't put my phone on the charger, it died. Thankfully I have a biological alarm clock and woke up an hour before work!


----------



## Fat-Elf

One cheap beer. Thank god I attain the legal drinking age in 8 days.


----------



## frogunrua

Probably going to polish of the red stag and Evan Williams tonight with the help of my girlfriend!


----------



## Demiurge

Dogfish Head 90min IPA and Paulaner Oktoberfest: winning.


----------



## subject aftermath

DRINKING IS BAAD MKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just downed my first Asahi Super Dry which is also the first beer or any alcoholic beverage I have bought here in my home country.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

just about done with my 4th fairly strong solo cup of a jager bomb

I FEEL FUCKING GREAT!


----------



## pink freud

Last Saturday went to a bar specializing in European import beer. Had a few glasses of Rochefort 10, followed up by a shot of Glenfiddich. Elitist alcohol FTW!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Nothing wins having a cool pint after school and I think I just found my new 2nd favorite beer.


----------



## ZEBOV

A mix of Everclear, vodka, sprite, and fruit punch.
And I threw up.


----------



## MouseBBX

First class international train: The wine just keeps on coming.

Now I have to devise a strategy to stand up and pack my stuff without looking like I'm being pushed around by the invisible man.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Yesterday was a bit of a drinking day. Started at noon with some sake, then took some long drinks, then went to a bar and had a couple of beers and then some coolers, whiskey and rum at an another bar.



Edit: I can't even count how "manieth" long drink I'm drinking but I can't even remember when I have got such good buzz out of alcohol.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fairly innebriated at my buddy's wedding. Here's to you highgain. Cheers to all. Had quite a bit of wine and beer. Great night. Only 11 .


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ugh, too many long drinks last night and I didn't even drink all that I had bought. Not sure though if I'm having a hangover or just tons of sleep debt.


----------



## Jake

A few of us killed a keg and a bunch of liquor last night..damn good night plus no hangover= win


----------



## Lukifer

Blow me mother fucker......................... hence Im drunk bitch face twat


----------



## Vicious7

*hic*

Capt Morgan's Black demon pirate undead skeleton shots...







*hic*


----------



## Corrosion

just drank a sixer of cider, time for class... then more cider, or maybe whiskey...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Corrosion said:


> just drank a sixer of cider, time for class... then more cider, or maybe whiskey...



It's okay to go to school drunk but not go if you don't feel like it?! That's it, I'm going to go pissdrunk to school from now on even if I would get expelled for it (what you do get in my country).


----------



## Corrosion

I'm in college bro. brought some jackncoke in a coffee mug to make the prof more interesting! not working so far haha


----------



## Jake

drinking before, during, and after class is just part of college


----------



## Fat-Elf

Well, college sounds like my kind of school. 

Last night I drank some delicious sake tea but can't do that now, gotta go to that school!


----------



## DTSH

7 or so Smithwicks since 9. Going to go fall asleep in a pile. Kind of glad my office is closed due to the lasting effects of last week's hurricane... Been socializing so much more!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

7 beers.. Good night finally catching up with mates.. Up in less than 6 hours to help dad replace the clutch in my car.....


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just opened my first Smirnoff Ice. So expensive but so good.  I have some beer too for later.


----------



## Fiction

Yes, hello, this is beer sdpeaking.

Had a nice night down at the pub after work, wrote a song about whales travelling time and prophet centaurs, fuck eyah.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Last Smirnoff Ice going. God damn, why does this drink of Gods have to be so expensive here($3,81/bottle)?


----------



## Guitarmiester

Had about 9 or 10 shots of vodka and redbull and two Budweiser last night with friends. Dumbass friend spill an entire beer on my carpet that I just had cleaned while I was at work. Talk about luck.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just opened a Jack Daniel's I brought from London. Wasn't allowed to open this until I get my driving license, but fuck that shit. I need booze.


----------



## The Somberlain

Nearly finished this by myself (a few others helped me a little), no hangover or puking


----------



## Demiurge

Doin' this.


----------



## will_shred

Drinking some wonderful concoction that's like chocolate milk but booze.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Took a shot of Jack to deal with the nervousness.


----------



## Corrosion

absinthe anyone?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Smirnoff Ice and Pisang Ambon mixed. Hello diabetes..


----------



## PettyThief




----------



## Fat-Elf

Been wanting to test this for a while now and finally bought it. Delicious. Estonia really is the Disneyland of booze for us Finns.


----------



## Lukifer

Ok so I have been on a quest to find THE BEST beer in the world ever. I know everyons tastes are different but just the ultimate beer ever!!!

My vote is Weihenstephaner (SP??) Kristal Veiss. German filtered wheat beer. Amazing


----------



## blister7321

Lukifer said:


> Ok so I have been on a quest to find THE BEST beer in the world ever. I know everyons tastes are different but just the ultimate beer ever!!!
> 
> My vote is Weihenstephaner (SP??) Kristal Veiss. German filtered wheat beer. Amazing



all my personal opinions

Shiner bock
Newcastle
Shipyard Pumpkinhead
Laughing Skull
Shipyard Chamberlain
all YUENGLING products
MISSISSIPPI MUD
Shiner Oktoberfest
and
anything that dosent say anheiser busch on it


----------



## Lukifer

blister7321 said:


> all my personal opinions
> 
> Shiner bock
> Newcastle
> Shipyard Pumpkinhead
> Laughing Skull
> Shipyard Chamberlain
> all YUENGLING products
> MISSISSIPPI MUD
> Shiner Oktoberfest
> and
> anything that dosent say anheiser busch on it



I think Yeungling is probably the best beer in America. One of my top 3 ever.


----------



## blister7321

my drummer and i buy in bulk lol
our other guitarist however actually likes colt 45 and fosters which must be Australian for kangaroo piss


----------



## Fiction

No Australians drink Fosters. Just you Americans.


----------



## Adrian-XI

^word

Also, just had a brandy sour which I did not appreciate.


----------



## kevdes93

bought a 6 of harpoon winter warmer and it was deeeelicious


----------



## blister7321

Fiction said:


> No Australians drink Fosters. Just you Americans.


good 

lol me n my buddies have been having a beer tasting here its only ten and weve been at it since 2pm were all thrashed


----------



## Fat-Elf

Cheapest possible wine that is available. Tasty.


----------



## Fiction

Had a case of stones last night, god damn am I feeling it today


----------



## Fat-Elf

So ended up chugging that whole 0,75 liter wine bottle and took couple of beers. Not the worst hangover ever but all the stupid shit I remember doing does make it a little worse. Not going to drink at least before New Year's Eve.


----------



## Tommy

Took at tip from someone I work with and tried cream soda mixed with rum. Used Captain Morgan Private Stock. Honestly not bad but not good. Too sweet for my tastes but oh well.


----------



## Jake

oh man last night, what I remember I drank a lot of strongbow, then a lot of shots of svedka, then started drinking captain morgan and from that point on I dont remember...oops


----------



## Tommy

Shots of Marker's Mark followed White Russians. Might be an interesting night, well I have to work at 8 in the morning.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just made some "cola-weizen" which is 50/50 of beer and cola.


----------



## GSingleton

fifth of rum and 24 pk of beer. my roomate is getting women and I am not because mty ex was lazy and made me put on weight. Lazy danielle fuck face.


----------



## gamber

absinthe.....


----------



## Argo

What ch'you know 'bout that boxed wine


----------



## MikeH

Had a Blue Moon earlier with dinner, now I'm drinking Woodchuck Winter Cider.


----------



## Jake

had a few coors lights but party got lame and everyone passed out, sobered up came home, time for sleep


----------



## ToMurderAMachine

Black Russians...


----------



## Metal_Webb

I've got some Damiana steeping in vodka in preparation for New Years. Once I filter it, re-steep the leaves in water and do a concentration of the water fraction, adding sugar I should have an interesting herbal drink. Apparently goes good in margaritas


----------



## Fiction

Drinking 'Ipa' Indian pale ale and Ginger Beard, which pictures a hectic Viking.


----------



## MikeH

Evan Williams Honey and Coke.


----------



## Fiction

Gingerbeard again, learning some sikth


----------



## xFallen

I drink Corona


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought some Baileys today for the Christmas but I couldn't wait till then and opened it. I have tasted the mint version during one Christmas when I was like 12 and it tasted very good but for some reason I don't like it now. It's not too sweet, on the contrary, it has that weird very fiery whiskey feel to it, maybe because it is made in whiskey AFAIK but 20&#8364; well wasted. Could have bought something way better for the price.


----------



## Aevolve

Vodka and cranberry.

I really don't drink much.

..


----------



## facepalm66

^ well you should


----------



## MikeH

5 shots deep of EW Honey Reserve. I'm a little toasty.


----------



## ImNotAhab

My morning shower scotch 

Having a few of these, nothing puts me in the Christmas spirit like some really good fucking scotch.


----------



## kevdes93

some good old rum n coke

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kevdes93

ALMOST FORGOT THE 40 OF OLDE ENGLISH I HAVE


we ghetto now


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Wild Turkey American Honey...


----------



## Fat-Elf

My sister made me an Irish Coffee with just brown cane sugar, black coffee and whiskey. I liked my own version better with whiskey replaced with Baileys.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Wood strawberry liqueur, pretty decent with some Sprite. 

Edit: Fuck, I was supposed to edit, not make a reply. Well, that shows I'm drunk, I guess.


----------



## pink freud

Like a Belgian if you put in a shot of wine.


----------



## BornToLooze

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Wild Turkey American Honey...



Love Wild Turkey, haven't tried the Honey though, I usually just get Wild Turkey 101.

And my girlfriend wanted to try that hard apple cider stuff, and It's pretty damn good too. But I like anything apple flavored.


----------



## BornToLooze

And you know whas really good? Mulled mead Makes me feel like an alcoholic becasue I can drink a whole bottle without getting a buzz though.

EDTI: Also just so yall know, theres a difference in the Smirnoffs you can buy at the store and the gallon bottle you can buy at specs,, because I got my girlfriend a gallon of what I thought was cheerleader beer, and now I have a little less than a gallon of vodka I get to drink. And vodka really fucks me up for some reason. Becasue even though I can drink 1/4 of a litre bottle of 101 proof whiskey every night and just get buzzed, a couple sips of 70 proof vodka make me feel like I've been on the tilt-a-whirl.


----------



## DespoticOrder

I'm also sipping some rum and Coke. Blackbeard.. Mmmmmmmm. Its really good. 15 bucks for a nice gift box type deal with the 750ml and a bitchin metal/leather flask. Its 86 proof and super easy to drink. I love it! 

I may drink more often than I should, but hell, I'm an aircraft maintainer. 
My only 2 hobbies are drinking and music, so I'm gonna go all out on both!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Drinking the #1 beer of Japan and the #1 sake of Japan. Couldn't think of better beverages to celebrate the change of year.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Happy new year everybody, im prettydrunk


----------



## Fiction

Heeehhehehehe


----------



## tacotiklah

Mmm, three bottles of Shock Top belgian wheat and a bottle of smirnoff ice to go with. All before 3pm. I feel fucking great!


----------



## Fat-Elf

ghstofperdition said:


> Mmm, three bottles of Shock Top belgian wheat and a bottle of smirnoff ice to go with. All before 3pm. I feel fucking great!



Mm, Smirnoff Ice.  

I was planning on getting some brandy "coolers" for myself but they were apparently discontinued so I just got some beer.


----------



## tacotiklah

Beer is so tasty. I tend to prefer to not drink anything else other than a good brew.


----------



## Fat-Elf

ghstofperdition said:


> Beer is so tasty. I tend to prefer to not drink anything else other than a good brew.



True, too bad that the good brews cost a ton and apparently the prices had got higher again.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Bourbon and coke....

Up for work in 5ish hours...... 

Fuck.,,,,


----------



## Fiction

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Bourbon and coke....
> 
> Up for work in 5ish hours......
> 
> Fuck.,,,,



Now just have jager-bombs til work so you can run on caffeine


----------



## kevdes93

anyone have a recommendation for a good chocolate stout? having some berkshire brewing co imperial stout this evening


----------



## Belleal

The Wretched Ones ~ Thats Why I Drink Beer - YouTube


----------



## Fat-Elf

Nothing yet but I bought some Martini Rosso, grapefruit/gin mixers, beer and ginger beer. I just hate visiting the liquor store because of the clerks. They always give me such an angry look even though I'm a paying customer.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Three bottes of wine today. Damn.


----------



## Lukifer

About to crack a few tall boys of Budweiser


----------



## Fat-Elf

Red vermouth, classy..


----------



## The Omega Cluster

I began drinking beer Friday at 10AM and drank my last beer Sunday around noon.

This weekend, I've been constantly drunk during 50 hours during an inter-university competition of sports and drinking games. I've slept around 4 hours in two days and I am still alive to tell the tale. 

I didn't make a count of the beer intake, because it was free, but it was many.


----------



## fr4nci2c0

The Omega Cluster said:


> I began drinking beer Friday at 10AM and drank my last beer Sunday around noon.
> 
> This weekend, I've been constantly drunk during 50 hours during an inter-university competition of sports and drinking games. I've slept around 4 hours in two days and I am still alive to tell the tale.
> 
> I didn't make a count of the beer intake, because it was free, but it was many.



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam son. That is a legendary tale. One question do you remember aaaannnnnyyything!


----------



## BrainArt

Been sipping on a Jameson and Apple Juice for the better portion of the night. I have a nice, even buzz going on.

It's pretty good, but won't be how I drink it all the time.


----------



## irondavidson

My wifes brother and his girlfriend are coming over on saturday to make sushi together. What the hell can one drink with sushi?

I´m a beer maniac, but that just doesn´t feel right with raw fish.. I wanna puke sunday sometime, not still saturday evening..


----------



## Fat-Elf

irondavidson said:


> My wifes brother and his girlfriend are coming over on saturday to make sushi together. What the hell can one drink with sushi?
> 
> I´m a beer maniac, but that just doesn´t feel right with raw fish.. I wanna puke sunday sometime, not still saturday evening..



SAKE!  

Oh and you're from around here. Alko has pretty narrow selection of sakes but I'd recommend trying them. My personal favorite is the most expensive, Hakutsuru Superior Junmai Ginjo. Beer is also pretty popular drink with sushi in Japan. I'd recommend trying Asahi Super Dry (Alko) or Sapporo (Citymarket/S-market) as both are Japanese and way different from the piss brewed here in Finland. Or if those just feel too "hi-fi" just get some white wine.


----------



## irondavidson

Fat-Elf said:


> SAKE!
> 
> Oh and you're from around here. Alko has pretty narrow selection of sakes but I'd recommend trying them. My personal favorite is the most expensive, Hakutsuru Superior Junmai Ginjo. Beer is also pretty popular drink with sushi in Japan. I'd recommend trying Asahi Super Dry (Alko) or Sapporo (Citymarket/S-market) as both are Japanese and way different from the piss brewed here in Finland. Or if those just feel too "hi-fi" just get some white wine.



Actually i´m a hun living in Finland, but i´ll probably take your advice and try some Japanese beers! 
Friday i´ts shopping time in Alko!! 

I don´t like sake too much.. It´s ok to take 1 or 2, but that´s enough then. Instead of that i´ve got some traditional homemade booze called "Pálinka". Thats the stuff, when it comes to shots! Ever heard of it?


----------



## irondavidson

Forgot to write: Pálinka is hungarian traditional booze..


----------



## Fat-Elf

irondavidson said:


> Forgot to write: Pálinka is hungarian traditional booze..



Never heard of it but it's cool to hear what people tend to drink around the world. 

And remember, the Asahi Super Dry is only Japanese beer sold in Alko. To find Sapporo you have to go to a supermarket with good selection of beer.


----------



## irondavidson

Fat-Elf said:


> Never heard of it but it's cool to hear what people tend to drink around the world.
> 
> And remember, the Asahi Super Dry is only Japanese beer sold in Alko. To find Sapporo you have to go to a supermarket with good selection of beer.



I´ll check it in Citymarket.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just taking one beer as I'm eating sushi but it's the very cheapest one around so it doesn't come even close to Japanese beer judging by taste. 

Edit: Oh, it's Swedish. No wonder then.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Didn't make it to Alko in time so I'm drinking what ever I could get from the corner store. Bought something called "Lappland's Gold Arctic Malt". Not bad..


----------



## ZEBOV

Meeeeee! I just chugged some Jack Daniels.
On another note, I just worked for the Domino's on Airways Blvd in Memphis......... NEVER AGAIN! What a fucking shithole area! It's no wonder that store can't keep drivers. Drivers can't make any fucking money there.


----------



## tacotiklah

Mmm, vodka and tampico punch. So much for me not drinking for a while.


----------



## straightshreddd

ghstofperdition said:


> Mmm, vodka and tampico punch. So much for me not drinking for a while.



Tampico! You just brought it back to elementary school. I love that juice. I thought only us, poor Puerto Ricans knew about Tampico. haha


I've been broke lately so I haven't been able to cop any brew but I'd love a 30 pack of PBR right about now. 

I can't believe I missed this thread. I've had so many contributions to post since turning 21 in July.


----------



## Lukifer

So me and a co-worker created our own signature drink called "The Tickler" for his because he got in a bar fight and he is a 41 year old finance guy for a motorcycle dealership. He said he would rather tickle someone that fight them so I call him the tickler now. 

So the drink is redbull and drop a shot of Capt Morgan in it and chug. Tickles on the way down!!


----------



## 7stringDemon

I've made a rum shot with my friends before back in my party days .

It's called the Sickened Sailor! 

It's a double shot, technically. You take a shot of your hardest rum (none of that Malibu shit) and a shot of Robotussin . After about 9 or 10, you're pretty fucked up!


----------



## mcd

this forum has a bunch of crazy beers and liquors...I have been rocking the Jim Beam all night, and often....I also enjoy a good cheap-o beer. I keeps it real


----------



## Belleal

Been workin' some O/T and school has had me swamped but tonight I'm finishing off the sixxer of Milwaukee's Best 16 ozs I brought home.


----------



## Lukifer

Belleal said:


> Been workin' some O/T and school has had me swamped but tonight I'm finishing off the sixxer of Milwaukee's Best 16 ozs I brought home.



Keepin it classy!!


----------



## Belleal

Lukifer said:


> Keepin it classy!!



Last one. Hey is she hot? Sounds hot! Classy. Classy. I like the sound of that. Classsy--its nice. Elegant. Hey, maybe she has a sister I can hook ya up with.
Classy! I like tht. If I ever have daughters I'm gonna name them that. OOOh yuck--maybe not.


----------



## traditional

Me. That last shot was the worst idea. Oh shit..


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just came from my literature finals and on the way grabbed couple of beers to relax after one hell of a stressing week.


----------



## Murdstone

Fat-Elf said:


> Just came from my literature finals and on the way grabbed couple of beers to relax after one hell of a stressing week.



I will likely be doing the same after class today, it's been a crazy week. I'll probably pick up some Old Rasputin on the way home


----------



## as_i_am

Apple Smirnoff and lemonade


----------



## Lukifer

Just got home from the abr. Went after work to blow off steam. 4 Buds, 1 Boulevard draft and 1 Bloody Mary and Im home eating dinner with the wife........ drinking bud light!


----------



## MikeH

I've been getting more into beer lately. Mostly because it's much cheaper than drinking Beam and Cokes out at the bar.  But in the past few days, my choices have been:
Budweiser - Not too bad. Very basic/neutral
Yeungling - Okay. A little too dark for my palette at the moment.
Corona - This shit is like water. 

Any suggestions for lighter beers that will ease me into being a regular beer drinker, as opposed to spending $9 a drink when I go out?


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Budweiser is pure water, dont understand how its "the king of beers"

Most beers here are brewed way darker/bitter than Budweiser and corona, you guys just need to man up


----------



## Demiurge

Celebrating Valentine's Day w/spouse and celebrating raise & bonus at work with some Unibroue:


----------



## starcclarke04

Murdstone said:


> I will likely be doing the same after class today, it's been a crazy week. I'll probably pick Australian Nightclubs up some Old Rasputin on the way home



Just a glass of beer with Gf in night club.


----------



## Fat-Elf

The cheapest "wine" they sell around here. 6,58 euros one 0,75 liter bottle.


----------



## Lukifer

Had shots of Capt Morgan Private Stock last night and it was sooo good!


----------



## Semi-pro

Seems to be one of them nights again when i'm getting drunk and singing karaoke as much as i want, and my girl (who does karaoke hosting every now and then for some extra income. we both like singing) drives me home. When i'm not singing i'm drooling some cool acoustics on my iphone. Can't complain!


----------



## mcd

more of Da Jim and Ginger tonight.....or Djinger for you crazy guys


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Been drinkin' this:






and listening to this:



Not sure what is more brutal; this, or getting a blowjob from Satan while fucking a 13 year old virgin with a heated iron bar.


----------



## Murdstone

What a bizarre and spicy beer. I like it.


----------



## Lukifer

10 Bud Ices in at 630 pm and Im ready for more!! Today is my Sunday so getting it all in while I can.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Just had some red wine. I am addicted.


----------



## Idontpersonally

crown maple


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought some weird fermented lemonade. Not that good as I hate when they use fermentation for these lemonade type of alcohol-drinks.


----------



## berserker213

Been a productive night so far ( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°)


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Homebrew cider..


----------



## Fat-Elf

Kozel is the shit! Love this stuff. I mean it's pretty mild-tasting especially for a dark beer and it only has 3,8 ABV but that's why it's perfect for chugging.


----------



## kevdes93

steel reserve 40s

keepin it hood up in here


----------



## Kidneythief

Hello Mr. Jägermeister


----------



## fr4nci2c0

kevdes93 said:


> steel reserve 40s
> 
> keepin it hood up in here



hobo lifestyle. throw some OJ in ther and ride the funky monkey


----------



## faceforward_007

White owl whiskey, authentic clear whiskey, damn good right now


----------



## Kiwimetal101

HOME FUCKING BREW


----------



## Fat-Elf

Nothing much because I'm broke but I get my allowance tomorrow. Don't really know what should I get. Probably vermouth or strong wine for a chance.

Edit: Martini Bianco so vermouth it is. Finally did it the right way; pour it in a ice-filled glass and garnish with a lemon peel.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## kevdes93

watching the big lebowski and polishing off my second white russian.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Heading to my mates engagement party tonight, all alcohol and food provided..


----------



## groph

BACARDI WHITE RUM AND 8 CANADIANS. Plus the copious amout of beer I won during beer pong.



JEEEAH BOEIEEEEE


----------



## GizmoJunior

A six pack of Two Hearted Ale by Bell's, a tasty craft brew!


----------



## BumbleBee

I've had 2.5 pints of the Irish Red that's on tap this weekend at a local brewery. We brought a growler of that home, and a half growler of the Hefeweizen. Haven't cracked open that one yet. 
yum... beer!


----------



## Epyon6

Russian vodka baby Zyr and Saint Petersburg


----------



## Fat-Elf

50/50 Monster energy drink and vermouth from last night. Pretty good. 

Edit: Ran out of vermouth. Switched to whiskey. JD and Monster.. I have the weirdest boner now.


----------



## ittoa666

Irish Carbombs and random beers.


----------



## straightshreddd

Finishing off a 40oz of Yuengling, then finna kill a 6 pack of 16oz PBR's. 

Got Skyrim the other day and feel like calling everything mead now.(even though there's no honey in these brews)


----------



## BornToLooze

straightshreddd said:


> Got Skyrim the other day and feel like calling everything mead now.(even though there's no honey in these brews)



Dude, mead is the shit, it just needs more alcohol in it. But does any one else like Wild Turkey 101 as much as I do? I think that's my favorite whiskey besides Crown, I just can't afford Crown.


----------



## Fat-Elf

straightshreddd said:


> Finishing off a 40oz of Yuengling, then finna kill a 6 pack of 16oz PBR's.
> 
> Got Skyrim the other day and feel like calling everything mead now.(even though there's no honey in these brews)



You're not the only one. I have also been playing Skyrim lately and I would kill to try real mead. They just started selling the Finnish mead called "sima" in stores last week but it's carbonated and way too sweet to be the real deal.


----------



## straightshreddd

BornToLooze said:


> Dude, mead is the shit, it just needs more alcohol in it.





Fat-Elf said:


> You're not the only one. I have also been playing Skyrim lately and I would kill to try real mead. They just started selling the Finnish mead called "sima" in stores last week but it's carbonated and way too sweet to be the real deal.




Oh, boobs. I'm gonna sound like a noob, but I had no idea mead was real outside of Skyrim. I guess I've always been a cheap beer kinda guy.  Every time I feel like I wanna buy some micro brews or some brews local to the tri-state area, I figure "Damn, for the price of this expensive ass 12, I can cop a 30 of PBR, Natty Light, Bud, or Yuengling." I guess I'm just a cheap bastard. haha I do want to start supporting some local brews though. The closest I get to that is Yuengling. lol


'Bouta check if I can find some mead at a liquor store so I can sip on some while playing Skyrim. Might look into some skooma, too. haha


Anybody try Flying Fish? I wanna try some NJ brews and am wondering how their brews are.


----------



## Kaappari

Had a good night with my mates from the Uni. Someone had brewed some nice honey mead for everyone to share. Such generosity is rarely met.
I also had tasty smoked beer from a keg.


----------



## Fiction

Smoked beer sounds genius!


----------



## BumbleBee

polishing off the last of the burgundy tonight


----------



## Lukifer

Tried Blue Moon Valencia Ale last night. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## straightshreddd

Decided to try some local brew and some sweet ale from Missouri last night. Had a 6 of Flying Fish Red Fish, which tasted like ass at first but was actually good warm. Then had a 6 of Shock Top Honeycrisp Apple Wheat which tasted amazing but was only 5.2%.

'Boutta sip on a 6 of some Land Shark Island Style and Blue Moon Valencia Grove Amber. I've noticed that I like sweeter, light, or less bitter brews chilled and dark, strong brews warm.


----------



## GizmoJunior

Trying out a sixer of Sierra Nevada's Torpedo, taste like a good IPA and has 7.2% abv


----------



## Ibanezsam4

just finished a pint plus six of southern tier's barely wine... im easy like sunday morning right now


----------



## Futurian

Keep hydrated friends!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just opened up a bottle of some cheapo apple wine. Planning on playing some Skyrim or Pokémon drinking game later tonight.


----------



## Lord Macragge

Watching The Hobbitt and having a few beers. Doesn't get better than this!


----------



## Lukifer

Just got home from band practice. I hate my band, I never get a say, Im drunk, I am better than everyone in the band, but no one gives a shit. Hence why Im drunk.


----------



## wlfers

Okay so every damn time I go out with the intention to "pace myself and not get too shitfaced" I end up getting free drinks that screws my plans up??

Today I ordered X. They gave my Y. To make up for it I was given some free drinks. This was already after my lightweight lanky ass was 8 drinks in.

A year ago I was bar hopping with friends in hollywood, I was being very good pacing myself.. until one bar fucked up my order and gave me free drinks. Then at another bar a creepy old man was hitting on everyone so the bartender felt bad and got us few rounds of free whiskey. Needless to say I ended up laying my jacket down and falling asleep in the bathroom at a diner... some buff ass security guards ended up "escorting" me out since some guy apparently needed to shit really badly- but I was just really tired.. needed sleep. 

So tired


----------



## Mprinsje

well, what started as a night drinking a beer and listening immortal with the bass player from my band, ended in a club, hammered as shit. 

't was fun, goodnight y'all


----------



## metalmonster

"I hate my band, I never get a say, Im drunk, I am better than everyone in the band, but no one gives a shit. Hence why Im drunk." been there. Just leave the band, they will really get on your nerves eventually (i know they did)


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah now that I'm sober I see how much of a cocky arrogant dick I sounded like. Maybe that's my problem. Hhmm ill get drunk and think about that.


----------



## mcd

Evan williams single barrel vintage 2002 bottle

not as good as the 2000 but still yummy yummy


----------



## Metal_Webb

Well cause it's my Bday I went and bought a pile of fancy expensive foreign beers/ciders 

So far I've been through a couple of German stouts and ales, a Rekorderlig Pear and Kopparberg Elderflower ciders and am now enjoying a banana bread bear.

Yes, beer that tastes like banana and it's bloody delicious.


----------



## Demiurge

Halfway through a Smuttynose IPA right now.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just went and had a girl's night out with my girlfriends. Had a shock top belgian white, a hefeweizen, a double shot of some 18 year old scotch (unsure of the brand as it was a free drink from my homegirl) and then finished the night up with a mudslide of double strength. 

Feeling pretty damn tipsy. I'm gonna sit around for a couple hours to sober up, then go grab some breakfast burritos.


----------



## Fat-Elf

One bottle of the cheapo wine again and 4 beers. I wanted to get super wasted tonight but my friend is coming over tomorrow so I don't want to be super hangover.


----------



## GizmoJunior

Drinking some Bud Light though I am not a fan of mass produced domestic beer. A dude at work needed a ride home and rather than giving me gas money he paid me in beer.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Didn't even open the cheapo wine in Thursday so chugging it down now. That sweet raspberry taste just gets me.


----------



## Tommy

Just tried some rum called The Kraken. Pretty awesome stuff. Let's see how tonight will go.


----------



## Lukifer

Kraken is good stuff!!!

Cheap American beer for me tonight. Budweiser!


----------



## beersponge

Beer is the Nectar o' the Gods


----------



## Fat-Elf

Easter was so exhausting that today I will just have couple of "long necks" and maybe the last drop of wine that was left from Easter.


----------



## GizmoJunior

Taking some shots of Early Times even though I gotta get up for a Saturday school.


----------



## Sephael

1800 and house cleaning


----------



## ZEBOV

Hunch punch: Everclear, sprite, and lemonade. I've had about 4 ounces of Everclear with 2 bowls of weed.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I have really had zero interest in alcohol this past week but I'm drinking one beer right now because I'm thirsty and I bought one wine cooler to see how it tastes.


----------



## hairychris

Hitting the wine after a few months on beer.

Oops, self-pwnt.

Admittedly it's all good European wine.

</troll>


----------



## mcd

usually a jim beam guy, but I've polished of a fifth of evan williams single barrel, and a fifth of just reg evan williams the last 3 days. Good stuff...............and jack daniels sucks ass


----------



## ittoa666

Got a 40 of Colt right beside me. It sucks, but it works.


----------



## frogunrua

mcd said:


> usually a jim beam guy, but I've polished of a fifth of evan williams single barrel, and a fifth of just reg evan williams the last 3 days. Good stuff...............and jack daniels sucks ass



That's because bourbon is the shit!

Yesterday my fiancée bought me the ingredients for some kick ass hooch as a birthday present. It almost filled a 5 gallon bucket. I am going to have a little party in a couple of hours.


----------



## Lukifer

Think Im gonna start drinking about 3pm today. We will see how it goes!


----------



## blaaargh

Made some Irish (well, Scotch in this case) coffee with the last of the Johnny Walker my buddy gave me for my bday. Yummmm


----------



## flexkill

mcd said:


> usually a jim beam guy, but I've polished of a fifth of evan williams single barrel, and a fifth of just reg evan williams the last 3 days. Good stuff...............and jack daniels sucks ass


----------



## Fat-Elf

Adam D made me want to drink beer again. Bought the cheapest kind of brand yesterday. 0,89&#8364;/a can, not bad.


----------



## ZEBOV

Apple pie moonshine! This guy is really good at this too!


----------



## Tommy

Drinking some Kraken rum with some buddies. Their actually members on here too. Fun times ahead.

By the way, this Kraken rum is pretty good. Really smooth and has a rich flavor. Maybe that's just me and only be 21 and not trying that many different rums.

If anyone has some suggestions on some good rum I would love to know.


----------



## ZEBOV

ZEBOV said:


> Apple pie moonshine! This guy is really good at this too!



Holyshit that was strong! It was about 175 proof, and I could barely taste the alcohol.


----------



## Lukifer

thomaskimo said:


> Drinking some Kraken rum with some buddies. Their actually members on here too. Fun times ahead.
> 
> By the way, this Kraken rum is pretty good. Really smooth and has a rich flavor. Maybe that's just me and only be 21 and not trying that many different rums.
> 
> If anyone has some suggestions on some good rum I would love to know.



Kraken is good stuff. For a lighter spiced rum I prefer Sailor Jerry over Capt Morgan anyday. Also the fruity rums like Malibu and Parot Bay are good mixers. 

But for legit rum look for Don Q' straight from Puerto Rico!! 


So its noon and I have an 8 pack of Bud Tallboys in the fridge that will be gone by 5. TOday is my sunday so I start early and work it off before I have to work tomorrow. So my day is gonna be beer, Star Wars:The old Republic, food then bed!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought 11 Nobelaners. Cheapest beer in the country.


----------



## mcd

Jim and some popcorn chicken and ranch as a snack....jack still sucks


----------



## Rustee

Just got back from a mates gig. 9 schooners of Peroni (I think schooners may just be limited to Aus and maybe the UK) so I'm well happy right now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Take a sip of energy drink, take a sip of beer, mix that shit in your mouth and you have the best drink ever.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just having the first glass of traditional Finnish mead this year. Tastes like Mountain Dew with yeast in it.


----------



## Lukifer

Man Ive been drinking. I just messaged my whole band and said if you dont value what I think you can go fuck yourself because they do what they want but when its my turn to offer a thought its like who are you. Im just the lead guitar player ya know just chillin here. 

Then since I am drunk as fuck.................... I decided to message my 3 best friends and say are you friends all the time or just when its convienient. Like you only get ahold of me when your bored and its like oh lets text Luke. Fuck Im done.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just cracked open first Heineken. Not really my favorite beer but Jeff Hanneman's it was. So, for Jeff!


----------



## GSingleton

Failed 3 classes in my last semester before student teaching because I was busy teaching music...

30 pack of PBR tonight


----------



## flexkill

mcd said:


> Jim and some popcorn chicken and ranch as a snack....jack still sucks


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Well, yesterday on a doubledate I found out Munich apparently has a very good local Gin brand - We were at the park, there was a nice river to cool things, we went straight though a whole bottle, accompaigned with some beers and a regroup at my favourite bar some time later ...
I am really able to hold my drink well, but the combination of gin, beer, and my favourite bartenders signature long island ice tea -which is lacking the "tea" component so much, that one can really almost look through it, however it still somehow tastes like it should... only with much more % - made the evening pretty interesting:
one of the twins obviously decided she'd hit on me, so I hit on her sister (to complicate the situation and gain time to drink some more, as they are hot& good company, but not my type), which resulted in us giving tasks to each other, ranging from "pay for the next round" to "hit that chick/guy with some totally dumb opener" ...

tl,dr: wallet empty, liver working hard, cool and extremely wasted day^^


----------



## EL_JEFE

no beer today


----------



## Tommy

Just a little Maker's Mark to relax tonight.


----------



## Cynic

i will be later today. 21st get real wastered


----------



## Fat-Elf

There is nothing like "little Saturday" and shotguning a few beers.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Green apple wine that tastes like apple cider. 

+ ber


----------



## Demiurge

Molson XXX. Why the [curse word] not?


----------



## Cynic

trying out landshark. it's good.


----------



## Mprinsje

Cheapest beer available at a party, super smashed right now.

Someone at the party said: "time to take a good sip of whisky", an put a bottle of olive oil to his mouth. That's when i knew it was time to head home.


----------



## Demiurge

Sick today... with whatever quasi-cold/flu thing I get every year.

I want to give respect to the Dr. Nick type who created the wives'-tale about treating a sore throat with whiskey, as I am currently employing that manner of treatment.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

This is me saturday night at my mates 21st.....

Needless to say it was a good night....


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Guinness...lots of it.

Anybody in the UK/Ireland know where I can lay my hands on some Furstenberg??? That was my all time fave beer. Nobody where I live seems to sell it now...


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Bodes

Cooper's Pale Ale! MMMMMMMmmmmmmm... Yummy!


----------



## tm20

JD and coke while i work on my thesis, listening to Suicide Silence. living the life ._.


----------



## Lukifer

So lets see..... 6 pack PBR liquor store strength, half pint BAtons Vodka, just walked to the store because Im too drunk to drive 4 pack of Bud Clamato!


----------



## BornToLooze

Lukifer said:


> So lets see..... 6 pack PBR liquor store strength, half pint BAtons Vodka, just walked to the store because Im too drunk to drive 4 pack of Bud Clamato!



Dude I don't know how people can drink vodka, I can drink probably as hots worth of vodka and i"m beyond ....ed up. But I got a bottle of Sailor Jerrys monday and Tonight I would take a sip and pla a song and plah another song and take a sip and I just finished the other half of the bottlel


----------



## Lukifer

BornToLooze said:


> Dude I don't know how people can drink vodka, I can drink probably as hots worth of vodka and i"m beyond ....ed up. But I got a bottle of Sailor Jerrys monday and Tonight I would take a sip and pla a song and plah another song and take a sip and I just finished the other half of the bottlel



I don't drink it straight. I made a bloody merry and mixed the other half with lemon lime coconut soda. Was tasty!! Doesn't get me anymore drunk than any other 80 proof liquor.


----------



## Experimorph

Had just one beer last night with good company. Tried a Young's Double Chocolate Stout for the first time.

My initial reaction to it was pretty nasty but the aftertaste does somewhat grow on you. Not sure I'd get another one, though.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Yesterday I had 4-5 glasses of real champagne, 8-10 glasses of some cheap stuff, one small glass of Hibiki 12yo blended whiskey, one shot of "Jaloviina" (cognac mixed with clear alcohol), 3 beers and couple of sips of some cheap Jägermeister copy.


----------



## Experimorph

Fat-Elf said:


> Yesterday I had 4-5 glasses of real champagne, 8-10 glasses of some cheap stuff, one small glass of Hibiki 12yo blended whiskey, one shot of "Jaloviina" (cognac mixed with clear alcohol), 3 beers and couple of sips of some cheap Jägermeister copy.


You didn't happen to graduate yesterday, did you?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Experimorph said:


> You didn't happen to graduate yesterday, did you?



Yes, I did.  And the funny thing is that I didn't even have any actual celebration party yet. My parents just got back home from Tallinn to get the drinks for the next weekend's party.


----------



## Experimorph

Fat-Elf said:


> Yes, I did.  And the funny thing is that I didn't even have any actual celebration party yet. My parents just got back home from Tallinn to get the drinks for the next weekend's party.


The more (parties with alcohol) the merrier. Congratulations, though!


----------



## GizmoJunior

Bud Light and Early Times whiskey, honestly it's nasty but I'm at a party and I'm drinking for free so I can't complain.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought Bols blue (curacao) today as I have always wanted to taste it. Mixed it with Sprite, Mountain Dew and Dr Pepper and I got the best summer cocktail ever.


----------



## Lukifer

Lone Star. That is all......


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just tasted wheat beer for the first time. Disgusting, tastes like mead. Luckily, I only bought one and I have some normal beer.


----------



## GizmoJunior

Sipping on some white lightning!


----------



## jakrentschler

it's all about that bourbon ginger.


----------



## Demiurge

Not drinking beer as much as using it as a chaser for whiskey. Hooray for Wednesday!


----------



## pink freud




----------



## Jonathan20022

Had some Jameson's Whiskey on a night out with my friends for my bud Kyle's Birthday. Tasted brilliant, smooth with a nice bite to it. I don't drink often at all, but that was some good stuff.


----------



## Curt

Shiner Black, .... yeah!

1,666 posts!


----------



## Hyacinth

I was just about to go out and get a 40 when I found this topic.


----------



## Lukifer

Coors Original tonight


----------



## Fat-Elf

I had the late graduation party on Saturday so I had all kind of different stuff, mostly beer and this delicious coffee liqueur. 

Right now I'm enjoying my new favorite beer; Pilsner Urquell


----------



## Metal_Webb

Used to never like wine.

Won a bottle of Motorhead Siraz a couple months back.

Yep
Red Wine


----------



## Fat-Elf

Had like, 15-16 beers yesterday and some whiskey. I probably should take a break as I have drank everyday since last Saturday.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just opened a bottle of sake. I also have couple of beers for later.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Fat-Elf said:


> Had like, 15-16 beers yesterday and some whiskey. I probably should take a break as I have drank everyday since last Saturday.





Fat-Elf said:


> Just opened a bottle of sake. I also have couple of beers for later.




You probably could go head to head with Zakk Wylde in a drinking contest and win


----------



## GizmoJunior

I've been drinking Founder's Dirty Bastard Ale. So far it's just alright. I'm actually feeling pretty good because I also took a few shots of Jaegermeister. It's very rich and dark but doesn't compare in taste to Sierra Nevada's Torpedo Ale which I drink quite often. By that I mean I prefer the taste of the IPA. Sorry to anyone if I sound stupid as mentioned I've been drinking.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought a bottle of Koff Portteri for a test. It was nominated the best Finnish beer of 2011 so it's not bad. The pic ain't mine but I'm actually drinking it from the very same kind of glass. 

I also have been drinking the sake from yesterday and bought some more beer.

Edit: Some whiskey too.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I wanted to go cycling but it started raining.. Had couple of Porters instead. (see the pic in my last post)


----------



## Murmel

Fat-Elf said:


> Had like, 15-16 beers yesterday and some whiskey. I probably should take a break as I have drank everyday since last Saturday.



I have a feeling you're going to become a raging alcoholic.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Guinnes. and Desarrono. all day!


----------



## Lukifer

12 pack of Hamms beer in the fridge about to get drank tonight. Why, because its a work night!!!!!


----------



## Nile

Stella Artois is pretty good.


----------



## Kaickul

Nile said:


> Stella Artois is pretty good.



I like Stella, if I don't feel like spending much on drinks, this is what I get.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

I've been getting Mississippi Mud lately, some people find it too strong but i think it is just perfect for a Black&Tan and a steal for the price!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Mr-Jemhead93 said:


> I've been getting Mississippi Mud lately, some people find it too strong but i think it is just perfect for a Black&Tan and a steal for the price!



5% ABV and some people find that strong? Even 7,2 tastes like water to me nowadays, no joking. 

I had two beers I found in the fridge last night.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

Fat-Elf said:


> 5% ABV and some people find that strong? Even 7,2 tastes like water to me nowadays, no joking.
> 
> I had two beers I found in the fridge last night.



That's what I said but then again these were people who's strongest beer they've drank is probably corona or something


----------



## Nile

Mr-Jemhead93 said:


> corona



Do not like.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

Nile said:


> Do not like.



Ill only drink the stuff if its all thats available but that's hardly ever the case these days


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I got home so drunk that I hung up my house keys on the coat rack, and realized I did that when I tried to stuff my coat in the kitchen drawer....


14 beer and 6 tequila.


----------



## Vinchester

Asahi superdry


----------



## pink freud

Celebrating my father's 51st birthday:






Followed by




Followed by


----------



## GizmoJunior

Just the other day I enjoyed a bomber of Arrogant Bastard Ale by Stone Brewery. Right now I'm having a Dog Fish Head 60 Minute IPA and I'm quite impressed. This is my first craft brew by them. I definitely think I'm ready for the 90 Minute IPA.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Left Hand Milk Stout Nitro hard pouring it is quite fun.


----------



## Jake

Finished a bottle of this myself over the weekend. Even though it's low proof it's pretty damn good and goes down super extra smooth for whiskey


----------



## flexkill

717ctsjz said:


> Finished a bottle of this myself over the weekend. Even though it's low proof it's pretty damn good and goes down super extra smooth for whiskey



That shit gives me hella heartburn!!!


----------



## Jake

flexkill said:


> That shit gives me hella heartburn!!!


It's made me not want to touch cinnamon for a few days


----------



## Jake

_F _uck...started drinking at 10 AM, been drunk since. 

Whiskey, beer, tequila, rum, more beer, jungle juice, and 3 different parties to celebrate the 4th made today fantastic. Also spent it with so many people whose company I enjoy, overall a great day!


----------



## Fat-Elf

9000 beers and vermouth during last two weeks.


----------



## Lukifer

Had some buddies over last night for beer and burgers. Just your normal Bud, Coors Light, and some Shiner Bock. 

Turned into an 80s metal then a metal covers night on You Tube!!


----------



## BornToLooze

I've been off for the 4th since Wednesday so far I've had a 5th of Captain Morgan Tattoo, Crown Black, and a gallon of Wild Turkey 101. Sad part is the whole time I wasn't drunk at anytime during my vacation...just fairly buzzed.

And the other week we had a party at my buddies, and I learned something, even though I was having to use a pool cue to hold myself up, I kick ass at pool when I'm drunk.


----------



## pink freud

A good ol' Hefe. I think they are becoming my favorite hot-weather beer.


----------



## Jake

Spent the past day with my friend Jack Daniels


----------



## Kiwimetal101

CaRONa


----------



## Shaft

Very Old (very cheap) Barton!


----------



## Sephael

Jameson 18 year tonight and tomorrow is going to be a 'family' Jagger marathon.


----------



## Cynic

had this yesterday:







shit's tasty


----------



## ayaotd

Had some beer and wine at a friends house. 
Now drinking this out of a mickey.


----------



## GizmoJunior

Enjoying Sierra Nevada's Pale Ale. It's quite tasty though it is a step down from the craft beers I normally drink. Next I'm gonna try the Russian Imperial Stout by Stone brewery.


----------



## Fat-Elf

D-licious. Would buy again.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Whiskey apple, where have you been all my life.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Both were very good although I prefer the IPA as it was less bitter than the ESB.


----------



## Basti

Not drinking atm, but hell yeah Crabbie's!!!


----------



## patata

I'll end up horribly drunk in about 4-5 hours.

Sambuka-Jack Daniels shots and beer.
Can't compete with that.


----------



## soundgardener75

Ready for National Tequila Day!


----------



## tacotiklah

It's not the greatest beer, but I just power chugged a 24oz can of Bud Ice. 
My motto is that the best beer is an open one.


----------



## Despised_0515

Hangovers suck. Someone pass me a Corona.


----------



## flexkill

Despised_0515 said:


> Hangovers suck. Someone pass me a Corona.



Horse piss isn't good for a hangover....


----------



## Fat-Elf

They held this brewery-fest in a city yesterday. Tried 8 different beers (ran out of money). Blueberry ale tasted pretty interesting.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## pink freud

Add some cranberry and you got yourself a Washington Apple.

As for me, good ol' Fireball.


----------



## straightshreddd

Natty Daddy at the moment. It's the strongest of the "Natural" line up. 8% and a decent tasting lager at that. $1.25 for the 24oz. Can't beat it. haha


----------



## straightshreddd

flexkill said:


> Horse piss isn't good for a hangover....



Expensive horse piss at that. haha I feel like Corona and Heineken are the "go-to" beers for social drinkers. Not bashing anyone though. I'd take it if it was free. 

Had some NJ craft brew a few weeks back. Was pretty damn good. Talked with a guy who brews and might be brewing my first batch soon!


----------



## Mordacain

I tried some Corona Familiar a couple of weeks ago and it's not bad.

I still pick-up Heineken 22s on occasion as well.

I usually drink craft beers but every so often I just want a tallboy of something cheap but better than a Bud, y'know.


----------



## straightshreddd

^ If I go to a party and they have Heini's or Corona, I won't complain at all. I just only justify spending more money on less brew if it's craft. haha Shit, Natty has been on my menu a lot lately.  But, I feel like you can never go wrong with a 12 of Yuengling lager for roughly $11. The Natty Light 12's are only $8.55(after tax) though. haha

I've also been digging Miller High Life lately because my liquor store up the street has 32oz's for $1.75


----------



## dedsouth333

Lukifer said:


> Last night was margaritas on the rocks made with awesomely cheap Montezuma tequila. Wasn't half bad but its no Patron!



I just hope there was no Montezuma's revenge afterwards 

Ok. All bad puns aside you missed me by a day. Celebrated the b'day yesterday with some Evan Williams because I'm super broke haha. Just now really recovering too


----------



## pink freud

straightshreddd said:


> Expensive horse piss at that. haha I feel like Corona and Heineken are the "go-to" beers for social drinkers.



That's strange. Around here that's PBR for the younger crowd and Bud/Coors/Miller Lite for the older folks.


----------



## straightshreddd

pink freud said:


> That's strange. Around here that's PBR for the younger crowd and Bud/Coors/Miller Lite for the older folks.



My friends in Vermont and my friends in Philly tell me the same. haha Apparently, it's big with hipters. I've yet to come across anyone we're I'm from that like it, but I've been backing off of it lately because it's the only beer that gives me rather brutal hangovers. I'll drink an entire 12 of anything else and be okay the next day, but PBR kicks my ass in that department.


----------



## Lukifer

dedsouth333 said:


> I just hope there was no Montezuma's revenge afterwards
> 
> Ok. All bad puns aside you missed me by a day. Celebrated the b'day yesterday with some Evan Williams because I'm super broke haha. Just now really recovering too



Oh you know there was!!! Brutally. Cannibal Corpse should write a song about it!!!


----------



## Idontpersonally

The fall out





1 oz Peach Schnapps
1 tsp Bailey&#8217;s Irish Cream
2 drops Grenadine
If you apply the baileys with the straw in the middle its called a brain hemmorage, straw on top= fallout


----------



## Idontpersonally

Baileys introduces 'molten chocolate' in a glass - NY Daily News


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## dedsouth333

Lukifer said:


> Oh you know there was!!! Brutally. Cannibal Corpse should write a song about it!!!



Monte...zuma...revenge!... Sounds right


----------



## Idontpersonally

Custom crown royal labels
https://www.crownroyallabels.com/INDEX.CFM?CFID=19748291&CFTOKEN=90593425&checkage=yes&checkage=yes


----------



## abandonist

I'm making a bunch of old fashioned with bulleit. 

Bulleit, honey syrup, 4 dashes angostura, ice, a splash of Canton.

I own a high end restaurant/bar, so if y'all want _good_ drinks I can give recipes.


----------



## frogunrua

I'm not sure if any of you remember this thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/243214-woodchuck-coast-coast-photo-contest.html since no one ever replied. But I won second place and got my prize package in the mail today! I am currently on my 10th woodchuck!


----------



## Idontpersonally

Sweet. Congrats!


----------



## SevenStringSam

does my home made green dragon/golden dragon count?


----------



## frogunrua

Idontpersonally said:


> Sweet. Congrats!



Thanks man. I dig the fall out and that crown label.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Idontpersonally

Light breakfast! We should have a homeade wine and ales & spirits thread. That'd be niceee.

I have some badass recipies for blackberry, apple, and raspberry wines. Every summer I plan on doing it but some shit always comes up.
These little frozen things aren bad I just add some rasp lemonade or schnapps or something


















Would hit it.....


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Alaskan Summer Ale!

Buy local, support craft beer! Big brewers actively try to edge the little guys out of business, not to mention supporting cannabis and hemp prohibition. Vote with your gut!


----------



## Murdstone

Anybody here using Untappd? I just signed up tonight, pretty cool. Drank a New Holland Dragon's Milk, which was incredible.

If anybody uses the app, add me (Murdstone).


----------



## Fat-Elf

Had some good ales earlier, now some shit pils. Won't even get me drunk.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

soon as i get home im having 3 drinks. Desorrono sour, vodka collins, and a pint of guiness at the pub


----------



## Fat-Elf

Monday: Started drinking at 3pm, had 11 beers and a bit of vermouth.
Tuesday: Started drinking at 3p, had 6 beers in 1,5 hours, 1 beer later in the evening and a liter of vermouth.
Today: 0,72l bottle of sake (and maybe some beer if I have any money left)

Hey, gotta pass the time for GTA somehow.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The wife and I made beer-battered chicken and waffles, which basically turned into us getting hammered eating fried chicken while the waffle machine burned. For breakfast, beer and leftovers.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Spine Vodka by Johannes Schulz


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Managed to score some Furstenberg, my all time fave lager and trust me I have consumed heroic doses of lager over decades.

Currently chillin' on Ibanez JCRG8670-1972 Marshall Super Lead-Furstenberg. Ah...those bum notes are bliss!!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I just bought a few of these:






And it tastes very nice!


----------



## Fat-Elf

^One of my favorites. Good stuff.

Didn't really plan the to have any drinks for a while after the three day binge earlier this week but had to take couple of beers to cheer up the mood while talking to guy on Skype while playing some videogames. One of the cheapest beers around but it actually tastes very damn delicious.


----------



## MikeH

Tried this cider last night. Really liked it. Not overbearingly sweet, and dry, which I like.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Yesterday I bought some craft beers and my sister found them in the fridge so I told her that I have been into craft beers for a while. Apparently she and her boyfriend were also into them so her boyfriend came over and he had some of them too so I ended up having a nice beer tasting evening with them.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

6 Haagen cans for 10 bucks

Sorted


----------



## Emil357

Bought a couple of these yesterday. They really get you drunk and the taste isn't that bad at all.


----------



## scottro202

I've been sipping on that Jim Bean, sometimes with ginger ale. 



UV7BK4LIFE said:


> I just bought a few of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it tastes very nice!



NO SHIPPING TO THE USA?  That is a buzzkill if I ever saw one.


----------



## Kaickul

My daily dosage


----------



## abandonist

Fable - Bobbejaan Syrah. 

1 bottle.


----------



## maxturbator

I'm all about that cheap, nasty-ass Vitali. Citrus version! Actually goes down smoothly mixed with orange juice. Cheers.


----------



## Cynic

drank a whole bottle of vodka by myself on sunday. 

never again.


----------



## abandonist

I have tonsilitis, so I was prescribed prednisone and antibiotics. 

Problem is prednisone gives me vicious insomnia.

The War on Wakefulness has consisted of 1/4 bottle of Bulleit, 2 halcyon, 2 klonopin, 4-5 pulls on the codeine cough syrup, and nature documentaries.

We're losing the battle so far. I may ratchet things into high gear around day-break with an Ancient Aliens marathon. 

STORM THE BULWARK


----------



## abandonist

We're moving on to 2 more klonopin, another halcyon, and the last of the codeine sizzurp. I Grap n Sapped. The wine you'll be having is a Tinhof Blau+Red Burgenland. Oh no, sir, the whole bottle.


----------



## Fat-Elf

A lot of Kozel Dark lately and even at the very moment. So good.


----------



## liamh

This stuff tastes so good on draught




Going to be enjoying this later


----------



## Idontpersonally

Not mine but cool looking...How strong?


----------



## pink freud

Guiness. It's become my warm comforting blanket after a stressful day.


----------



## jonesjane

I don't like to drink.But i think it will be enjoyable.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Brooklyn Lager is the shit. Drinking it at the moment. Should've bought more than one.


----------



## abandonist

Bulleit n coke.


----------



## Idontpersonally

crown straight, er' day.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Do not mix crown, beer, coffee and orange juice....


----------



## Jake

Fireball and apple cider= happy time


----------



## Fat-Elf

My friend is staying over. I'm hangover and he only drank Coke. Yep, I'm a pretty shitty friend.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

familial strife-driven weekday drinking led to a catastrophic two-day hangover. now I am fully recovered, and having beer for brekky.


----------



## dedsouth333

If I I had some vodka it would absolutely go into a Bloody Mary right now. Aaarrgh...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Drank some whiskeys and tequilas with my dad. God if I even manage to post this.


----------



## abandonist

Michter's Sour Mash. I'm sick, strung out, depressive, and other shit.

Alcohol!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Mom is out of the town for the weekend so I went to the sauna with my dad for the first time in years and had a couple of beers. After that he offered me a glass of whiskey which led to me tasting 2 different whiskeys, tequila, grappa, gin and god knows what if I could remember the rest of the evening. I could drink a gallon of milk right now..


----------



## coreysMonster

I been drinkin, I just found out that Raul Julia was a complete boss, and am now watching Adam Ferrara on Youtube.

I got work in the morning. Dammit.


----------



## Fat-Elf

English cider today.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just pounded a 40oz of Mickeys. Ghetto drunk is best drunk.


----------



## Cloudy

Just picked up one of my favourite budget beers in Canada, Brava (beats the hell out of PBR and awful 40oz beer bottles which are the only alternatives and cost the same usually).

12 bucks for a 12 pack. NBD for Canada.


----------



## dedsouth333

Bud Light Platinum. It tastes funny but it's stronger than "normal beer" and cheaper than imports


----------



## Cloudy

dedsouth333 said:


> Bud Light Platinum. It tastes funny but it's stronger than "normal beer" and cheaper than imports



Bud light platinum here is super expensive, I gave it a try last year but when its running 7 bucks for a tall boy I cant justify giving it more than one test.


----------



## Jake

After my exams tomorrow I have a bottle of Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey I need to finish off.


----------



## almostmatt1

After exams 4 days from now, I'm getting stuck into a bottle of Absolut Elyx.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Guinness Draught, not good. 

Edit: Cheapest but yet the most delicious wine in the market. Makes me gringe with every sip but it does the job.


----------



## LarksTongue

Got me some Weyerbacher Merry Monks, and perhaps an Old Rasputin for later. Man, I love beer.


----------



## dedsouth333

Man I wish I could find some Old Rasputin. I had a 4 pack one time just outside of Memphis and loved it. Haven't been able to get my hands on any since


----------



## dedsouth333

Cloudy said:


> Bud light platinum here is super expensive, I gave it a try last year but when its running 7 bucks for a tall boy I cant justify giving it more than one test.



I just now saw this post. 7 bucks for a tall boy!? 

Yea, I wouldn't have tried more than one either (if I even tried one with the crap BL normally puts out).


----------



## ReznoERG

I love me some Vodka on the rocks!


----------



## LarksTongue

I'm killing my cheap stuff, Straub Amber ain't half bad.


----------



## Fat-Elf

The most notorious wine in Finland (Gambina) and some beer.


----------



## flexkill

Girlfriend brought a 12'r of this to the house....pretty damn good.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Beer, beer, wine, beer, wine, beer, beer.. oh, did I already mention beer?


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

Lots of vodka, no-one to hang out with


----------



## flyingV

Cheap red wine. Cause there was no beer in the fridge -.- Let´s see how I´ll get up for uni tomorrow


----------



## Fat-Elf

What a stressing driving lesson. Almost ran over a pedestrian.. So having a few cold ones to relax my nerves.


----------



## Fat-Elf

What a weekend. I got wasted on Friday but had to wake up at 5am in Saturday to go to the Estonia. I had my first beer at 9am in the cruise ship and steadily kept drinking throught the day stuff like beer, glögg (mulled wine), smirnoff ice and whiskey. We found this unbelievable brewery restaurant where I drank the best tasting and cheapest pints I've ever had. Good times.


----------



## abandonist

Not drunk - opiates.


----------



## Fat-Elf

- cherry liqueur
- champaigne
- 3 different types of beer
- 2 different types of vodka
- 2 different types of brandy

That's how you celebrate independence.


----------



## Demiurge

Hockey Night in Canada, so Molson XXX.


----------



## crg123

Had a little too much of my home brewed Belgian triple last night with my buddy and sent this jem of a text at 3:40 in the morning to another friend.



> Bet you cant wait for your break. I got you a Christmas present wihich you'lll loveyyou'll be pumpedI'll give you a clue it involves jst release otheriwse I coould die. Is it worth dying for??? What would I do whenn I know it it mortal danger. You think I was submitted immmortoataiion danger by city was in so much pain!!!!



I have no idea what I was trying to get across to him but its hilarious if you read this in a drunk voice haha. Can any of you guys translate this hahaha.


----------



## dedsouth333

Ummm... I'm pretty good at deciphering my own drunkenese but this seems to be another dialect all together


----------



## Jake

Everclear last night the 190 proof kind....pretty much sums itself it, broke my picking hand thumb and woke up with rocks in my hand  college


----------



## crg123

dedsouth333 said:


> Ummm... I'm pretty good at deciphering my own drunkenese but this seems to be another dialect all together



I reached enlightenment! I was speaking in tongues haha.


----------



## LarksTongue

Oh yeah, this is some seriously good stout.


----------



## Demiurge

Stone Double Bastard


----------



## Church2224

Right now it is a lot of Maker's Mark and Angry Orchard Cider (not mixed together of course)


----------



## pink freud




----------



## Fiction

Having a few beers after a 13 hour day at work with one more day left to finish another 60 hour week, listening to Horn of the Rhino & Egypt.


----------



## flyingV

Vodka + Orange & passion fruit juice, just smoked a shisha head outside (We currently have around 4°C)


----------



## mcd

The last week has been 14 hour day, get home, shower, then drinks in this fashion.

Beer Beer Shot Beer Shot Beer Shot Beer Shot Beer.....

turns out i love tequila


----------



## Fat-Elf

Mulled wine with vodka. Not hangover, just tired as fawk.


----------



## Fiction

mcd said:


> The last week has been 14 hour day, get home, shower, then drinks in this fashion.
> 
> Beer Beer Shot Beer Shot Beer Shot Beer Shot Beer.....
> 
> turns out i love tequila



Tequila is my favourite as well, this is my choice;


----------



## mcd

i am a bourbon snob turned takillya fan, i will try this one for sure.


----------



## Vinchester

Having my favourite JW Black Label with sparkling water. Very clean drunk


----------



## Fiction

Its a good change to make, although a nice bourbon will never replace tequila.

I just party a lot more than I sip spirits at home, I usually take Tequila to parties/pre-drinks, but if i'm just having a drink at home I usually go a nice Honey/Bourbon Liqueur or some Drambuie whisky.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Mom gave me some money so I bought beer. Friday is saved! 

This is probably my favorite thread on the whole forum. Kinda feels like coming home everytime I open this thread.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Yager bomb. Fu kin hammered


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Gett'n ready to sip down 3-4 budlights (weako cheap beer loser).
Been too low on cash for my usual Boston Lagers and also about a week into my yearly shape-up/de-blubbering.
Was about 230even a week ago and 218 this morning after "relief".


----------



## donray1527

being from Kentucky, I gotta sport my makers haha. But... I have a couple 24 packs of Natty light waiting to get shotgunned- Cheap and effective. (gotta love being in a Fraternity while i can)


----------



## GizmoJunior

Had a four pack of Stone's Ruination IPA the other day and it was delicious. Also had a bomber of the always tasty Arrogant Bastard.


----------



## Fat-Elf

tl;dr All sorts of booze from morning to night since Sunday. The one I want to define is Hakushu 12yo. Very good 12 years old single malt whiskey from Japan.


----------



## flyingV

Beer, beer and waaaay too much (german) herbal liquor (Kümmerling anyone?!)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Wasn't supposed to drink anything today (after 6 day binge..) but "the shakes" got so bad that I needed a beer.


----------



## metalmonster

Disclaimer : i may be off-topic a little, and even completely. And perhaps not answering to any post. Though my post might be an interesting read, that's why i let it be : 

Uh, that's bad. Have some vitamins, rest, water, and yeah, grab a beer if you need one for the moment, as long as you don't get drunk. 

that's how i managed my drinking habit. Then i switched to zero-alcohol for a few weeks, then i started "fresh" enjoying a beer from time to time, but i didn't got drunk for 5 months or so ! I've been a little tispy after some wine one single time, but i started vizualizing a red light when i feel that will be "the too-much glass". Oh, and i put a looooooooot of time between drinks, because alcohol takes time to have it's full effect. 

Try to have a kebab at some point. Dilutes alcohol, makes it easier on the stomach. 

Because that's that one glass that makes "chillin' with beer and friends" become "i'm drunk and drink vodka like it's water". (i know, i make it sound ridiculous, but at the end of the day what i say is kind of true)

One last piece of advice from my short time on earth is : never drink in a place that is not 100% safe and don't go out in the streets while drunk. There is a vast proportion of people that happen to fall while drunk, only to get severe head trauma and lie on the road, unconscious, waiting for someone to rescue them. That kind of story happens a lot.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

barenjaeger and cheapass whiskey


----------



## Miek

there was some pumpkin ale and then there was some raspberry stuff? from england. i think it was a beer, not sure anymore


----------



## Fat-Elf

Beer, wine, sake..

I remember absolutely nothing from last night. 

Right now I'm having some champaigne.


----------



## Orgalmer

Wow this thread makes me want to do shots.

I guess I know what I'm doing when I get home tonight!


----------



## J7string

Been drinking lots. Hopefully I can give you assholes some good ideas.

Chateau St. Michelle 2011 Cabernet Sauvignon

Chateau St. Jean 2011 Merlot

And the classic cocktail I think you all should try, the Mint Julep:

1:1 Bourbon (Jim Beam) and simple syrup. I do 2 oz of each.
4 mint sprigs
Club soda

Muddle the mint sprigs into a cocktail shaker with the simple syrup, fill with ice, then add your liquor. Shake well and pour into a cocktail glass over ice, finish it off with a touch of club soda. Garnish with a mint sprig and serve.


----------



## tm20

shitty date, now drunk. yay for jack daniels


----------



## frogunrua

I am celebrating woodchuck day with some amber and rasberry woodchuck.


----------



## Cynic

drinking since noom shit im about to w rif why


----------



## Fat-Elf

Beer and sake. Really in need of something relaxing right now..


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Jagermeister and red bull TOO drinkable


----------



## Demiurge

Perhaps it's a sign of getting old, but there's nothing better than a Saturday night in during the winter. And once the trip to the gym is done, last errand/chore/project completed, that first drink while preparing dinner- delightful.

Tonight, I have an "IPA Adventure" variety pack from Harpoon... sounds like a wild ride.


----------



## Fiction

Did the "Centurion" Challenge last night, 100 shots of beer in 100 minutes, which is basically 9 beers, pretty fun, but it really sits on your stomach rough haha.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I bought a bottle of Maker's Mark aaaaand I was wondering if you guys had any advice for mixers or if I should even mix it with anything at all!


----------



## blaaargh

good.whiskey like that is always best straight, but if you really wanna mix it cant go wrong with good old coke. Im quite partial to whiskey and coffee too, but thats just my heritage coming through.
On my side, ive drank quite a few stellas and had a few shots of svedka as.well. everyone else is gone to bed and im listening to ky roomate bang his new lady love. im not even annoyed tho, dude reaaaaaaaaally needs to get laid


----------



## abandonist

-redacted-


----------



## tacotiklah

4 coors, a screwdriver and a 40oz of Mickeys to the dome and I feel amazing while trying to paint my cousin's room. Since she's doing red walls with a black ceiling and trim, I'm tempted to paint the slayer logo on an unpainted portion of the wall.


----------



## BusinessMan

I don't drink much anymore... Lol

View attachment 38211


----------



## BornToLooze

I haven't drank for probably a month, but I figure .... it, its Saturday night. Little more than a quarter bottle Wild Turkey later, I'm still good. .... yeah, I still have my tolerance. That being said it's 4 in the morning and I should probably be in bed, but .... it, I have enough alcohol in me that me guitar playing sounds good for once so I'm gonna jam some stuff.


----------



## Fat-Elf

8 portions of alcohol in 1½ hours last Thursday. The next morning was nothing but unpleasant.


----------



## Murmel

BusinessMan said:


> I don't drink much anymore... Lol
> 
> View attachment 38211



Proper gash, man. What happened?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just drank a bottle of whiskey.


----------



## pink freud

I loves me some Doppelbocks.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Afternoon whiskey.


----------



## Murdstone

I've been looking for this for so long and the wait has made it so much sweeter.


----------



## Lukifer

Cold snowy day here so I think ill have a drink or 10 pretty damn soon!


----------



## Techdeath

Shared a bottle of wild irish rose with the lady friend. She passed out after a couple chugs. Nothing like 17% wine to get the blood flowing


----------



## Fat-Elf

Portwine and beer. I bought a strong wine bottle but I left it in the parking lot.


----------



## Guitarmiester

About to have a couple Yuengling lagers and relax for the night. Maybe pick up some Becks on my way home tomorrow. Been wanting some for a few weeks now.


----------



## BEADGBE7

Haha this is my new favorite thread. Had 'alf a bottle o bushmills last night. next time i'll have a pic


----------



## KevHo

Where did you find this masterpiece!?



Murdstone said:


> I've been looking for this for so long and the wait has made it so much sweeter.


----------



## Murdstone

KevHo said:


> Where did you find this masterpiece!?



Whole Foods, believe it or not. This is the time of the year where they're released so call a few craft beer shops.


----------



## Don Vito

Sam Adams, Shiner, Blue Moon


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Sam Adams, Shiner, Blue Moon



Stop the press! Don Cheeto is drinking.


----------



## daveofdonnell

Cheers on a Friday Afternoon

Getting ready to take down a few of these $3 happy hour brews.

The Irish Pol Bar - Beer Menu - Philadelphia


----------



## liamh

Murdstone said:


> I've been looking for this for so long and the wait has made it so much sweeter.



How does this compare to the standard version of this beer?
I wasn't hugely impressed by the non barrel-aged version, despite the impressive reviews i'd heard about it.


----------



## Murdstone

liamh said:


> How does this compare to the standard version of this beer?
> I wasn't hugely impressed by the non barrel-aged version, despite the impressive reviews i'd heard about it.



Depends on what you're looking for. Its base taste is very similar to the standard one, with an added powerful flavor of alcohol thanks to the bourbon barrel and upped ABV. I also found it significantly darker with a hefty coffee flavor, along the lines of some of the heavier imperial stouts I've had.

Basically if you like high ABV and darker than Hades, you'll enjoy it. It's a bold flavor very similar to other bourbon barrel'd stouts. Worth a shot, I'd say. Especially since it's a rare find.


----------



## pink freud

After last night I can definitively say that I am a Jameson man rather than a Bushmills man. The aftertaste is so much better. I hadn't given Irish whiskeys an honest shot, now I have to explore a bit.


----------



## Randy

Midnight Moon Apple Pie on the left, cherry on the right and some homemade 'white lightning' (frosted jar) in the foreground,


----------



## Lukifer

Seeing as today is St Pats day I figure Ill go drink an ass load of green beer. My soon to be step mother works for the beer and liquor distributor that supplies the bar we are going to so she "says" we will get free beer.


----------



## blaaargh

got a four pack of guinness last night for obvious reasons. when I finished the first can I heard something rattling around inside, so I opened it up and found a little plastic ball inside. at first I was confused as shit and a little pissed, but then I googled it and found out that its to give it a thicker, creamier head like a draught beer when you pour it. I tried it out and it was ....ing delicious


----------



## Demiurge

Did I resolve to not drink this Tuesday night? Did I decide to have a couple just to mellow out? Am I now several deep, listening to side 3 of The Wall, bumming-the-f_u_ck-out? Oh, beer.

Had a productive day otherwise, swear to god.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fermented grape liquor.


----------



## Michael




----------



## Jake

Almost finished with this bottle of hand sanitizer...err shitty vodka


----------



## blaaargh

what better way to spend a monday night than by emptying out the change pug for a tall boy cappucino stout...


----------



## dedsouth333

Well... Three months of sobrietey down the drain. Well... tomorrow would have been three months but my fiancee left me and took my two kids. I'm all the way through a bottle of pinot noir, a handful of shots of Evan Williams and a handful of shots of I don't know what and some glasses of some cheap wiskey that I can't remember the name of, haha.


----------



## dedsouth333

Thank you SSO for all the support. I'm so very soorry. that I didn't live up to what I promised. I really did pla on quiting but my only reason left and you have my most sincere regrets. I am so sorry.


----------



## blaaargh

don't beat yourself up dude, if that's not a reason to drink then I don't know what is. I've been there too man, its the ....ing worst feeling in the world. just take it a day at a time, one day of slipping up doesn't mean you have to give up on it altogether.


----------



## Jake

This was just put out for testing in 3 states today, and PA happens to be one of them




I love me some Jack and I really love me some Fireball so this was definitely on my radar once I heard about it last month.

I've got 2 bottles (1 for my roommate) sitting here next to me right now. I'll be sure to let you guys know how it tastes when I actually decide to start drinking it, probably tonight or tomorrow night


----------



## Murdstone

Holy dicks this was a good beer. And such a beautiful label to boot.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Port wine straight from the bottle. 

Who needs a glass?


----------



## vilk

sorry this is my first post to the drinking thread and admittedly i've never read it before

but your job ending gthe dayb before is totally a good excuse to drink all day, right?

why do we need an excuse to drink all day?

so, when i was working, I would work all day, ad then when i was not working iw would drink. but ifr im not working, then what am I supposed to do but drink all day? 

wow, that question makes me sounjd like i have a probolem. but still, right?


----------



## facepalm66

Dude, you're totally drunk


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Anyone else enjoy mixing Fireball with Angry Orchard?


----------



## Lukifer

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Anyone else enjoy mixing Fireball with Angry Orchard?



My sister turned me on to it. I can do one but after that its too sweet. But it definitely is tasty!


----------



## Lukifer

dedsouth333 said:


> Well... Three months of sobrietey down the drain. Well... tomorrow would have been three months but my fiancee left me and took my two kids. I'm all the way through a bottle of pinot noir, a handful of shots of Evan Williams and a handful of shots of I don't know what and some glasses of some cheap wiskey that I can't remember the name of, haha.



Im recently divorced. No kids but it sucks regardless. I cant imagine what you went through though. Way worse than me I bet. Im way too big a drinker and one meeting away from being an alcoholic so no judgement here. Been slowing down myself but its damn hard.


----------



## Guitarmiester

A little late to the party to post this but whatever... went to Beerfest in Atlantic City this past weekend. There were 100+ breweries from around the US, bands, over-priced nasty food, and lots of good, drunk times. 

Downed a whole lot of meh beer. There were really only two that stood well above the rest. The first was Crabbies Ginger Beer. I've never heard of it and almost didn't try it, especially when I saw a girl cutting little orange wedges to throw in each drink. Great beer to drink on the beach or after you finished cutting the lawn. If you ever see this in a store, give it a shot. 

The second was a beer from a brewery I used to live by in Colorado from FTC Brewery. Another one I almost didn't try but was too drunk to care what I was downing. This one was called Out of the Ashes. I think it's considered a "smoked" beer which I had no clue what to expect. Turned out to be really smooth and almost like I drank the neighbors family BBQ. It's not a beer to down while playing drinking games or anything but I'd recommend giving it shot if you can find it in stores. 

The rest of the beers were all the same and really aren't worth mentioning. Proof of that was the fact that the Shocktop bar was packed from start to close.


----------



## Nile

Karkov vodka tastes garbage. I've found I'm generally moving away from vodka and more towards liking whiskey and rum a whole shit ton more.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought some vermouth but realised I have nothing to mix it with. Now, don't get me wrong. There is nothing better than ice cold vermouth with ice but I was really in the mood for something more light.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Coor's Lite tastes like piss.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

You probably noticed right after the AFC championship game victory, Peyton Manning didn't say "I'm gonna go home and have a Coors Light" .

I'm sure NFL endorsement contracts had something to do with his choiced words of "Bud Light". Either way, he made the right choice as far as cheap beers.

Boston Lagers are still my all-around favorite beer. 
They go with about anything well. I can even eat a Reese's PBC chased with a Boston lager.
Even spicy mexican food doesn't throw their taste off, sweeter Chinese-food sauces don't screw it up. Just really great stuff.
Wish the Light version had the same taste, but it doesn't even come close.

Now Corona is a different story IMO.
The light version really lets the skunky smell/flavor shine brighter.

I recently did a taste-test between Corona Extra and standard Budweiser.
Could probably switch them on me anytime and I don't think I'd be able to tell. Almost the same beer.

The Heinekens are nice and skunky, a little sweet for my taste but still very good.
Their light version has nothing but fizz IMO. Pure nothing taste.

I did another shootout between Bud Light and Michelob Ultra.
Almost no difference at all.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

On a related note, I am officially on holidays as of about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Fiction

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> On a related note, I am officially on holidays as of about 30 minutes ago.



I'm also on holidays as of about 2 hours ago, work gave me 6 boutique beers, including that exact same white rabbit dark ale


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just having a nice pint at some bar. I also dig the music in this bar. Jamirocquai and Gorillaz in row.


----------



## asher

Whatcha drinking?


----------



## Fat-Elf

asher said:


> Whatcha drinking?



The one in the pic was some Ayinger pils, I believe. Jyst ordered an Old Empire IPA which is fricking D-licious.


----------



## Demiurge

Fun plans tonight!

Dinner with about a dozen friends. Some characters: one guy who likes to carry knives and fight with cops, another who I don't really trust but will probably be cool.

Got a reservation at an small restaurant- one big table, though. There'll be a lot of wine and some deep conversation.

After that, who knows- hope nobody gets arrested!


----------



## DarkNoon

Thought I'd get a grab at Magic Hat's Dream Machine IPL. Got me a 12 pack and the rest of the night. Might have some band practice later, oh boy


----------



## Demiurge

I stress out too much when traveling, even for moderate-length drives. It all goes away when I have my "destination beer": the first drink at my destination.

Left the house before 8am, had a delayed flight and a bunch of nonsense. Nearly 11 hours later in Siesta Key, FL- finally, beer. It's a Landshark, but it tastes incredible right now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Had three shots of Fireball in a bar yesterday. That shit is fvcking good.  I also had couple of drinks named after Stam1na songs which was pretty fun. Can't really remember what was in them but they were good too.


----------



## Preacher

I will in a few hours grace the Worlds End with my hairy presence before the Clutch gig, probably drink Jim Beam, or Heiniken depending on if they have decided to sell it again or if its an off day


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just opened a bottle of Russian Standard Platinum. Now this is vodka!


----------



## pondman

Just ran over my 2 bottles of Australian Chardonnay with my truck and nearly killed the cat at the same time so its a Carling night again


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Found myself at some random resort in Hawaii drunk off my ass. This isn't the place I'm staying at either. The wine was free and I left with two open bottles. I sat and drank with the vallets while waiting for my ride. Hawaii is awesome.


----------



## flexkill

Will be digging into this this lovely friday!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Vodka lime long drink, can't get enough of this stuff..


----------



## Demiurge

Long work day & long workout = Bulleit Bourbon time.


----------



## Lukifer

Coors light, bloody mary, coors light, and now a screw driver. Rode the Harley, before drinking too much, now back to my confusing ass life which is why I drink.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

The band I'm auditioning for has been drinking obviously. They want me to tune to... (insert drum roll here)....

E#


----------



## stevexc

Tune to Gbb instead, that'll show them!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Went to see my army friend yesterday to the city. Had some homemade beer, jägermeister, vodka and whiskey. 

Took a bus home but I fell asleep so I missed my stop and I found myself 7 miles away from home at 1am. Some other guy did too so we took a taxi and for my luck the other guy left first and paid the whole ride and the taxi driver took me to my front door.

+ I just drank 1,5 liters of Coke in an hour. So thirsty..


----------



## stevexc

I like whisky. I apologize for any posts tonight. That is all.


----------



## BornToLooze

stevexc said:


> I like whisky. I apologize for any posts tonight. That is all.



Me too, I forgot my point about half way through typing it. But Jameson is badass, the Duck Commander my wife said we should try, not so much.


----------



## Don Vito

yuengling summer wheat is my jamz right now

tastes like banana beer


----------



## Demiurge

Poured myself a little limoncello because why not.


----------



## BEADGBE7

A Heavy Ranger IPA---- hair of the dog at noon the next day.... sigh


----------



## Fat-Elf

24 beers yesterday.


----------



## stevexc

Did someone say whisky? Oh yeah I did last weekend


----------



## BEADGBE7

Always a classic


----------



## Dog Boy

I've been drinking Four Roses lately.

Russian Standard for vodka.

Luna Azul for tequila.

Don't drink much beer but usually Pilsner Urquel, Guiness or St. Pauli Girl.

Sometimes some Irish whiskey but that's about it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Watermelon liquoeur with some soft drinks. Just the idea of a watermelon liquoeur was so strange that I had to taste it.


----------



## JD27

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Coor's Lite tastes like piss.



Chilled Pool Water is how I can best describe Coor's Light. When I am forced to drink light beer I usually stick with Miller Lite. Miller Lite, High Life, and PBR usually take care of my bulk beer consumption. When I just want 1 or 2, I keep something tasty that doesn't come in a 30 pack in the fridge.


----------



## ittoa666

Got a whiskey sour and hennessy and mountain dew wearing off right now.


----------



## kevdes93

downed a stone IPA, an arrogant bastard ale and a stone "sublimely self righteous black IPA" while riffing out on my new LTD SCT-607b. goddamn i love beer.


----------



## Fat-Elf

kevdes93 said:


> goddamn i love beer.



Who wouldn't? I've been steadily keeping myself fluided with beer since 10am this morning.


----------



## BEADGBE7

Finishing off the rest of my tanqueray this morning, with some Simply-Limeade.

Top-Shelf Gin n Juice HAHA


----------



## Sofos

Yesterday/Today (16 June) was my 21st birthday, and I enjoyed 3 drinks.

Midnight: Wine spritzer. Pretty good. Will drink again.
Whitechapel/Devildriver/Rivers of Nihil show: Rum and Coke. never again...
After show: Screwdriver. Fantastic (I'm addicted to orange juice)


----------



## Fat-Elf

First time drinking Pernod. So good.


----------



## BEADGBE7

A Great IPA right here from Chandler, AZ

One of my Favorites


----------



## BEADGBE7

the freshest


----------



## Grindspine

I am going to get some nigori rough filtered sake and some sushi here soon.






This is the stuff!


----------



## BEADGBE7

> I am going to get some nigori rough filtered sake and some sushi here soon.



damn that sounds awesome, im just getting into sake

last night i had





Collective distortion from stone


----------



## kevdes93

Enjoying a Post- work dogfish head immort-ale clocking in at 11% Abv and my girlfriend is on her way over. Feels good man.


----------



## kevdes93

BEADGBE7 said:


> the freshest



I had one of these a couple days ago. So goddamn tasty. Ive also been enjoying stones sublimely self righteous Double ipa


----------



## liamh

One of my favourites. Ultimate refreshment for a day as nice as today has been


----------



## Sofos

First time REALLY drinking, Guinness is the way to go!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I didn't drink anything until I was 18, so I haven't come to like beer yet. However I gotta say that Erdinger Hefe is almost something I start to enjoy.

Anyways, going out tonight. Last time I lost my Visa card (got it back), so let's see how this one goes.


----------



## Nile

Bacardi 151. With a chaser, could drink all of it. The chaser seriously calms down the throat fisting part of it.


----------



## maliciousteve

I've recently become an Ale drinker. I realised Lager (Carlsberg, Fosters etc) doesn't taste that great and always made me feel a bit ill and gassy. Ale on the other hand can taste fantastic and you definitely drink it to enjoy rather than drink as many as possible to get drunk.

Favourite at the moment


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought some Martini Extra Dry on Friday and made some martinis with it. According to my Skype log, I chatted with my friend till like 3:30 am last night and my last memories are from like 7pm. Great night.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

maliciousteve said:


> I've recently become an Ale drinker. I realised Lager (Carlsberg, Fosters etc) doesn't taste that great and always made me feel a bit ill and gassy. Ale on the other hand can taste fantastic and you definitely drink it to enjoy rather than drink as many as possible to get drunk.
> 
> Favourite at the moment



MY MAN. English ale up in this bitch.


----------



## BornToLooze

I'm on vacation right now. Drank the hotel bar out of whiskey. Barely even a buzz for $40-50.


----------



## Sofos

Sam Adams Boston Ale and Attack on Titan. Pretty good way to end an evening lol


----------



## Abaddon9112

Me and my dad mixed up some martinis the other night. For whatever reason he got a craving for tomato juice and ended up dropping a blender full of diced tomatoes all over the kitchen floor. 

I actually just polished off the leftover vermouth...stuff is pretty vile tasting on its own in my opinion, but quenched my late night craving for some alkyhaul.


----------



## Yeah_man

Carlton Dry

Mass produced lager, but oh SO EASY TO DRINK.

4.5% ABV and can skull 6 or so in a hour or two after being in the sun all day to fry the brain !


----------



## Demiurge

My wife and I are trying to cut carbs and drink less beer during the week. As an altruistic measure, I've decided to take a "cheat day" and clear-out some of our stock in the fridge.

What I'm excited about, though, is that I have a batch of homemade lemoncello in the works. I've had the zests of ~10 lemons steeping in grain alcohol for about a week so far. I want to let it go for a long time, but it's so tempting to finish it sooner. It has been so hot and muggy and lemoncello is so refreshing on awful days like these.


----------



## Spectre 1

Bacardi and Coke followed by Hibiki 12 year.


----------



## Fat-Elf

At a pub atm, having couple of Guinnesses.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

I've been slaying the Gin and Tonics recently when I get back from work on friday/saturday evenings. The worrying thing is, I drink them ultra strong now. Like, 2 ice cubes and a wedge of lime, fill the glass halfway with Gordon's, then fill it up with tonic. I only have 2 glasses of this for my own safety. I reckon I've reached housewife levels of gin tolerance. It doesn't even taste strong to me anymore

On a lighter, less liver-damaging note, I visited my brother at uni recently and had some nice cocktails at a bar w/ his friends and him&#8230; I had a mango punch, a godfather and a pear martini (JD style, almost ) I have acquired a taste for cocktails now. I may even take it up as a hobby&#8230;


----------



## Fat-Elf

There was this small brewery festival in town yesterday. Tasted so many great beers.

I'm also really digging Murphy's Stout at the moment. It's probably even better than Guinness, imo.


----------



## crg123

A few beers and cadillac margaritas in tonight! Celebrating my awesome new lundgren M8C's with a fellow guitarist friend of mine.


----------



## Grindspine

I started drinking early today (birthday weekend)... Jameson special reserve, Jameson black barrel, Irish coffee (with Jameson), then some Guinness.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

At a wedding all day and night. 5 Heineken followed by numerous tequila shots. Got into a beer chugging competition, danced, threw up, pounded two more beers. Gotta drive home from a ranch up a mountain. Wish me luck.


----------



## crg123

Tonights a great saturday. I'm a few brother thelonious' and Weihenstephaner kristall weissbiers in and I'm heading to bed relaxed as ever. Have a good weekend everyone. You deserve it. I'm going to bed haha.


----------



## dedsouth333

Alex Kenivel said:


> At a wedding all day and night. 5 Heineken followed by numerous tequila shots. Got into a beer chugging competition, danced, threw up, pounded two more beers. Gotta drive home from a ranch up a mountain. Wish me luck.





Duuuude, don't do it!!!!

If you do, then it's been nice knowing you.


----------



## asher

Sierra Nevada Pale, Oberon Bell's, Blue Moon, two Crown Royal + Cokes, two Irish Car Bombs, quarter of a Long Island.

Aside from last night (three Back in Black 21st Amendment black IPAs, two cans of PBR - ick-, a 400 pound Monkey, and a Bold rock cider) I haven't had this much to drink in quite a while. And the PBR was losing a game :S


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Made it home safe and sound.. I've driven under worse conditions but I most def don't do it very often at all. Hell I barley drink these days.


----------



## crg123

asher said:


> And the PBR was losing a game :S



Apparently one time when I was really drunk at a bar I asked my friend for a PBR to "sober up" LOL. He told me the next day and I laughed, and laughed, and laughed...


----------



## asher

It's acceptable cheap party/game beer, nothing else.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Punks love PBR in my area, they sell twelve packs at dollar stores.


----------



## asher

Alex Kenivel said:


> Punks love PBR in my area, they sell twelve packs at dollar stores.



So do hipsters, but that doesn't mean they're right


----------



## Alex Kenivel

It's not a matter of right and wrong, but cheap and drunk.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Picked up some Tarquin's gin today (£30 for 70cl) as a change from Gordon's gin (usually half the price). 

I can taste the difference but I wouldn't say it's worth double the price


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Punks, hipsters, and let's not forget,,,,,,,,,, patriots!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGSN7JVg1yQ



^Did he just say he wanted to feel G.W. down his throat?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Damn trenchie, where did you find Mr Raper? 

.. shit is ignant AF.


----------



## JD27

Having some of this







And this


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Alex Kenivel said:


> Damn trenchie, where did you find Mr Raper




Like most things, from another 7string.orger posting it, one with an even sicker sense of humor than I . (probably earlier in this very thread )


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

anyone ever try Tozai Snow Maiden Sake? got a bottle to get silly on whilst camping this weekend


----------



## DarkNoon

About to finish the last of my Founders All Day IPA pack. So sad it all has to end....

Huge shout out to the Flying Dog up there. It's been a while since I came across any of that brewery in my local stores


----------



## Maku

how do you find time to post in this thread when you're out drinking?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm so fvcking drunk.


----------



## Fat-Elf

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I'm so fvcking drunk.



Surprisingly, I'm not. I mean, I've already had like a bottle of sake and 3-4 beers but I'm not feeling anything but slight tiredness.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I was about a pint of vodka, 5 beers and a blunt deep when I wrote that.


----------



## Nile

You can tell whats happening when you're drunk or when you're high, but not together, nope.


----------



## piggins411

^ I had that adventure a few weeks ago for the first time. I wouldn't recommend it 
In other news, I've got a great little buzz going right now. Thank you $2.50 drafts!


----------



## Fat-Elf

God damn it. Results of last night = Broken wine glass, port wine all over my table and bed, talking to this girl on Steam chat who I barely even know.

And I remember nothing of that.


----------



## Cloudy

New favourite light casual beer. Still not besting Newcastle and Richards Dark as my number 1 but its pretty damn smooth.


----------



## wat

Monday night I happened to notice at the gas station they had 2 four-packs of the 16 oz Miller Highlife cans for $6.99 

Well, I thought I would save them for friday because I like to go to this beer bar with friends but since I'm such a cheap bastard, I like to chug something from the store as I'm walking into the bar so I can just sip on a few high alcohol % beers and let it ride. 

Well I figured I'd drink a couple that night(monday) as well and ended up drinking all 8 of them. 

So I ended up drinking nearly a 12 pack of highlife, going between blasting techno while practicing boxing on the heavy bag, and watching anime all night until 4 when I had to be at work at 9.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

EDIT: no. Just no.


----------



## Grindspine

Rowan's Creek 100.1 proof bourbon earlier today. It had a smooth, light taste very good for a summer day with lunch. The 100.1 proof really wasn't as harsh as I expected. It had a slight lemon zest & peat flavor without being fruity or heavy. I think the description had mentioned limestone. It did have a mineral water-like finish to it.

Overall, great bourbon.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Had a Ridgeway Quadruple Ale yesterday. Even my non-drinking friend said that it was surprisingly sweet and smooth for a beer that has 12% ABV.

Apart from beer I've mostly had some tea with sake in it because of the flu. I don't know does it really have any real healing effect but at least it tastes good and makes me feel a bit "better".


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Apart from beer I've mostly had some tea with sake in it because of the flu. I don't know does it really have any real healing effect but at least it tastes good and makes me feel a bit "better".


Doing it right.


----------



## Murdstone

Went to a Stone event tonight featuring Greg Koch, the founder, who was an awesome dude to talk to. Had some really quality beers, of note was their white wine barrel-aged Cali-Belgique and the Quadrotriticale. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Demiurge

Tanteo Jalepeno-infused Tequila. Jesus.


----------



## asher

Was at a Mexican restaurant near my house and ordered a regular margarita.

Turns out that means 20oz


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Just finished a Lamb of God karaoke at my local bar. Needless to say I'm drunker than an Irish man on St. Parties. 
Okay maybe not, if that were true this wouldn't be coherent.


----------



## wat

My friend was making Old Fashioned's for me last night. He makes 'em with Knob Creek 120 Proof, an orange peel, a cherry, simple syrup(that he makes with raw sugar) and bitters. Tiny splash of cherry juice.


Oh my god


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Beautiful. I'm glad someone else here likes cocktails  Pear martini all the way (no homo)


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Oh yeah and I just made 2 Litres of sloe gin. It's been sitting for about a week so it should be good to drink soon.


----------



## asher

Three Notch'd Hydraulion Red, a Jamaican Brownie, two shots of passion fruit Cruzan, an Irish Car Bomb, and three or four Crown Royal + Cokes.


----------



## Grief

Relaxing after a long day of playing dad along with intermittent widdling and a couple of Filipino San Miguel Pales.


----------



## Nile

UV Vodka's Sugar Crush tastes so odd but so good.


----------



## Jake

Bought 24 of these guys this weekend and my god they're good. It's like drinking pumpkin pie.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Had couple of tasty japanese whiskeys in a restaurant yesterday.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I drink.


----------



## Demiurge

Preparing for future drinking. Making "apple cider moonshine", which essentially means mixing & reducing a mixture of apple juice, cider, sugars (white and brown), and a few spices and then blending it with Everclear.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just having this awesome 40% ABV liquoeur which tastes exactly like peppermint chewing gum with just the slightest afterburn of the alcohol. So good.


----------



## asher

Halloween party was on Saturday (as the club will mostly be out for a tournament the actual weekend). Two awesome things:

We hollowed out a 35 lb pumpkin and attached a spigot for use as a keg. In went a mix of Johnny Appleseed hard cider and peach schnaps, which was then infused with pumpkin from the... pumpkin. Shit was delicious.

I forgot that I really kind of like this stuff:





It's like a good tequilla, but fuller and smokier.


----------



## Murdstone

NYC Craft Beer Fest this evening. Wish me luck...


----------



## Cynic

why have i not known about this thread b4?


----------



## Nile

Cynic said:


> why have i not known about this thread b4?



Too drunk?


----------



## Murdstone

Oh god mah ballz.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought Koskenkorva (Finnish "vodka") for the first and last time yesterday. I started drinking it at 6pm and can hardly remember anything after 8-9pm. Great way to start a day when I walk into the bathroom and the sink and the walls are covered with vomit.


----------



## Axel_Blaze

I'm the guy who invented the Nyquil-Tini... and I'm still here


Cleared my illness right the .... up, plus I got the best sleep I ever had


----------



## Seybsnilksz

How do you measure alcohol level in the US?


----------



## crg123

We measure through Alcohol by volume (ABV) so what percent of the whole it is.

Drinking Ommegang three philosophers + Pretty Things Jack D'Ore and blasting Unquestionable Presence by Athiest on vinyl through my room mates sweet bose system since he's not home (he hates metal). Gotta love short work weeks .


----------



## Fat-Elf

crg123 said:


> We measure through Alcohol by volume (ABV) so what percent of the whole it is.



What about that retarded proof system?


----------



## crg123

It a basically double the abv number. For example 90 proof means 45% alcohol by volume. It was used in the UK until 1980, not sure why we still use it. I think it was 7/4s of the ABV in the UK when it existed which makes even less sense. It had something to do with the way they use to test to make sure the alcohol wasn't watered down. Theyd "prove" it by Pouring gun powder onto to see how much it'd take to ignite.

I think that's right


----------



## crg123

Welp here we go again, kinda of sad I was the last post..... I'm drinking some Don Julio with grand mariner and fresh lime juice (Cadillac margarita heavy on the tequila  )

Any of you tequila drinkers out there recommend me some good raspados or anejos I should check out? I'd like to try some sippin tequila but I don't know exactly what to look for.

Edit: Also blasting the shit out of Vildhjarta's Masstaden


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yup. Drinkin. Tequila, rum, and beer. Why not. It's Friday and I'm jamming. I'm gonna hurt tomorrow though./


----------



## Seybsnilksz

crg123 said:


> We measure through Alcohol by volume (ABV) so what percent of the whole it is.



Seems to be the same system that we have, where beer is usually 5,2% and vodka around 40%?


----------



## crg123

So my friend who lives in Vermont got me some liquid gold to hoard to myself and anyone else I deem worthy .






Its Alchemist's Heady Topper if you can't read the label  so excited.

Put it this way: http://www.wptz.com/news/vermont-ne...topper-in-undercover-sting-operation/23288578



> Vermont liquor investigators say a 28-year-old Burlington woman is facing charges she illegally sold five cases of a popular, hard-to-get beer online. Investigators from the Vermont Department of Liquor Control say they spotted an online ad for Heady Topper.
> 
> Undercover investigators subsequently met with Stephanie Hoffman who provided 120, 16-ounce cans of the alcoholic beverage for $825.
> 
> Hoffman was subsequently cited into Franklin County criminal court to answer a charge of selling an alcoholic beverage without authorization.
> 
> Heady Topper is considered by some to be the best beer in the world. It's produced at a Waterbury brewery that recently had to close its retail operation because customers overwhelmed the location.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.wptz.com/news/vermont-ne.../23288578/-/38pfur/-/index.html#ixzz3Kc1h8phl



they closed their old branched and opened a cannery btw this is from December 2013


----------



## Murdstone

Dude I'm so jealous. Send one to me and I'll send you pictures of my cats cuddling. Or something.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I'VE BEEN DRINKING

went out with a bunch of the medics at uni, medics drink way too ....ing hard

impressed them with my vodka consumption. paid for it in bathroom. got 2 takeaway meals . need sleep


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I quit drinking quite awhile ago (fell off the wagon for a little bit, but am now permanently back on it), but my dad told me a story today that I figured you guys who are a few drinks in would appreciate. Apparently, him and a few friends were hanging out several years ago, and they got a call from another friend of theirs who had gotten violently butthoused and needed a ride home. They go pick him up, and are in the process of driving him home when he says, "Guys, guys, turn down the music, I gotta tell you something!"...except there was no music playing when he said this.  Hopefully you guys are having a killer time, don't forget to drink one for me!


----------



## Murdstone

I had all of the Bourbon County Brand beers last night and won one in a raffle. Holy hell.


----------



## Demiurge

Apparently, I drink dirty martinis now.


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Whiskey. Maker's Mark. Damn fine stuff.


----------



## geeman8

Dark Hollow Double American Imperial Stout. On draft in my living room.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Sitting in a pub and it's not even 2pm. Having some delicious imperial stout (Plevna Siperia).


----------



## jonajon91

Oh boy. It turns out there are good reasons why people sip whiskey.


----------



## Fat-Elf

jonajon91 said:


> Oh boy. It turns out there are good reasons why people sip whiskey.



Why so sad about it?

I'm having a Murphy's Irish Stout atm. Usually you shouldn't drink in fever but honestly beer makes me feel so much better.


----------



## flyingV

^beer is awesome. 
Currently at home with my family for christmas... damn I missed my favourite beer. After drinking carlsberg cans for three months straight, this is heaven


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I was going to drive the Netflix disk to the post office so that I could get the next disk sooner...oh well...


----------



## Chickenhawk

W.L Weller Bourbon. Had a couple neat, and a couple Old Fashions.

Now sipping on Angry Orchard Crisp Apples as I do some writing. Will be fun in the morning figuring out what the hell I've tried to say


----------



## gdbjr21

Laphroaig 10 year old single malt......so good.


----------



## Sofos

I was, until my mom poured my perfectly good (and LAST) beer down the drain because she wasn't paying attention


----------



## Dusty Chalk

It bein' New Year's Day and all...perhaps a little...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Dusty Chalk said:


> It bein' New Year's Day and all...perhaps a little...



Ikr, I woke up at like 4pm and my parents poured me a glass of sparkling wine and spent couple of hours with them drinking with them and then we went to sauna with my dad and since then I've had whiskey and beer and I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Holy shit, I just woke up wondering why my mom was so grumpy. Apparently I stayed up till 7 in the morning watching movies and drinking whiskey.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm not drinking right now, but I might be someday...do you guys have any good suggestions as to what I should try?


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Dude, you live in Idaho, of course you drink.

(Not meant as an insult, there just isn't a whole lot to do out there.)


----------



## MemphisHawk

I'm on my 5th Orion Mugi Shokunin. It's a common Okinawan Beer. Darunnk on a Monday, who's with me?


----------



## Fat-Elf

I've been really digging non to low alcoholic beers lately. Doesn't get you drunk (which is a good thing) and some of this stuff actually tastes better than your average market lager.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Names? My sister and a co-worker both want names. Mostly they miss the taste of beer, but both have gone sober.


----------



## ricky bobby

Drank a bunch of Dogfish Head 90 minute to forget what I didn't drink last night. First time ever the bag broke in the driveway... Lost a 4 hands Volume One and Habenero Sculpin.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Dusty Chalk said:


> Names? My sister and a co-worker both want names. Mostly they miss the taste of beer, but both have gone sober.



Damn, I don't think you can really find them because they're Finnish but I know that Beck's has one.


----------



## ArchonicYordi

Just had a few Amstel beers, not very good, but oh well.


----------



## flyingV

Just a bunch of pints of shit Carling. Any germans here that remeber the glorious days of Kanzler Schröder parody songs?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Some Bacardi Black straight from the bottle because why the hell not.


----------



## pink freud

Some bourbon after a long day at work. Nothing is as soul-crushing as a day full of database management.


----------



## youngthrasher9

ArchonicYordi said:


> Just had a few Amstel beers, not very good, but oh well.



Amstel light is like sweetened piss water... Nasty


----------



## asher

gah, should have taken it with Guild Wars 2 up.


----------



## BornToLooze

I had to bury one of my friends today that was in a ATV wreck. Between him and how many people I know that have died since I started high school just ending up an alcoholic is a good thing. It's a lot better than the alternative. To quote Sam Winchester from Supernatural "Can you even get drunk anymore? It's sort of like drinking a vitamin for you, right?"


----------



## Fat-Elf

asher said:


> gah, should have taken it with Guild Wars 2 up.



How is the Sailor Jerry? I was looking at it at a liquor store once and wondered what it's like.


----------



## asher

Fat-Elf said:


> How is the Sailor Jerry? I was looking at it at a liquor store once and wondered what it's like.



Strong!

But it has a nice mix of spices and brown sugar sweet, a bit more on the former side, and mixes wonderfully with colas.


----------



## youngthrasher9

BornToLooze said:


> I had to bury one of my friends today that was in a ATV wreck. Between him and how many people I know that have died since I started high school just ending up an alcoholic is a good thing. It's a lot better than the alternative. To quote Sam Winchester from Supernatural "Can you even get drunk anymore? It's sort of like drinking a vitamin for you, right?"



Hahaha that was a good episode.


----------



## Fat-Elf

asher said:


> Strong!
> 
> But it has a nice mix of spices and brown sugar sweet, a bit more on the former side, and mixes wonderfully with colas.



Nice, might buy a bottle of it sometime!

Right now I'm having a few beers and some cider as I have a day-off (finlally after one hell of a tiring work week).


----------



## Steinmetzify

Today is my 41st bday, and as such there is an enormous amount of Grey Goose and cranberry! I love you SSO.


----------



## Noxon

steinmetzify said:


> Today is my 41st bday, and as such there is an enormous amount of Grey Goose and cranberry! I love you SSO.



Happy birthday, man! Here is imaginary bday rep!


----------



## Shimme

So I've never had tequila before last night, and I actually loved it. Fun stuff, and pretty different from the beers/whiskey that I normally enjoy. I was drinking Cuervo gold, and apparently this stuff is rotgut in the spirits world, do does anybody have a suggestion for a dece.t tequila that won't break the bank?


----------



## asher

Finished the Sailor Jerry. Onto the rest of my Blackheart.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just having couple of beers on this fine afternoon. The sun has been shining for the first this year for the past couple of days. Spring is here!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Went out for a quiet drink last night that ended with a 2-pint flagon of Guinness and me belting out the lyrics to some ABBA songs. Great fun but not when I woke up at 8 today


----------



## crg123

Saw Napalm death the other night and they ruled!

oh and this happened 






As I said earlier in the thread he lives close to the brewery so whenever he visits he brings me some.



Hey Matt how was that? I see it all the time in my local liquor store (I love stone) but I've never tried it.


----------



## asher

I'm assuming you're talking about the Stochasicity? It's been a while now, but it's kind of like if you take the coffee and bit of mocha flavor from good stouts, and blend it with the... lighter, cuttier, spicier style of the goldens and wheats. Complex and very tasty.


----------



## Shimme




----------



## asher

I love a good margarita


----------



## Jake

Drank two 40 oz Colt 45's last night in about an hour 


ahh college


----------



## monkeybike

Enjoying a Labatts Prohibition Series Bourbon Barrel Ale, pretty delicious!


----------



## metaldoggie

Bailey's mmmmmm


----------



## pink freud

It's... exactly 9000!


----------



## BornToLooze

asher said:


> Finished the Sailor Jerry. Onto the rest of my Blackheart.



I had some Sailor Jerry's, but I just finished of about half a bottle. It's some good stuff.


----------



## wat

This is what I'll be drinking tonight 


100% rye


----------



## Skyblue

A bit of beer, after not drinking for a while. 






Goldstar. Tastes likes rust, in the best fukin' possible way.


----------



## BigHandy

A couple of Gössers and some Vodka right now...

Somehow I have missed to taste Miller's beers so far, but will 'refill' it next weekend. (I had worked for them but never tasted the 'product'.)

I wonder how American beers taste...


----------



## Church2224

I am following the steps of my hero - Ron Swason/ Nick Offerman, and I am enjoying Lagavulin 16. 

I can see why he loves it so much, it is strong, smokey and oh, oh so good...


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I'm alcohol.


----------



## asher

Another Sailor Jerry's + coke + GW2 + skype with friends night.


----------



## TheFranMan

I should know better than this by now, but no more tequila for this guy. Today sucks.


----------



## asher

TheFranMan said:


> I should know better than this by now, but no more tequila for this guy. Today sucks.



Mescal > tequila


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Fat-Elf

Been drinking for past two days. Just cracked open the first beer of today. Let the good times roll.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Not drinking right now but I'm craving for a Foublonne. Just a great IPA that the local brewery in my town makes.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Been having a craving for some whiskey lately so I bought a bottle of Jack Daniel's today (I know, not real whiskey, hold your butthurts). Works so great with Coke I feel like not drinking anything else ever again.


----------



## yingmin

Last night I had a couple Schooner Exact Profanity Hill porters and a dubel that I don't remember. I rarely drink that much any more, but I had just broken up with my girlfriend.


----------



## Humbuck

I'm a little drunk...just checking in. Cheers.


----------



## wat

Having some Old Fashioneds


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Opion

Beer and internet...they shouldn't be mixed, but hell, life is about taking risks, right?


----------



## Jarmake

This is propably the last night all by myself (tomorrow my wife and son will come home, I hope...) so might as well drink a bit. Just opened a bottle of blue nun's 22k gold edition sparkling wine and got a 6-pack of dry apple cider waiting in the fridge. Eating chips, drinking, listening to impaled nazarene. That's what's up!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Last night was awesome. Had a Gin Tonic for the first time. Tasty.


----------



## Jarmake

If you like gin, you should try gin cola! Most bartenders are like "what the hell did you say you wanted!?" when ordering gin with coke, but it's tasty afk!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jarmake said:


> If you like gin, you should try gin cola! Most bartenders are like "what the hell did you say you wanted!?" when ordering gin with coke, but it's tasty afk!



Well, that's definitely not the one combination I would've thought of even thought I've experimented with many cola and gin based cocktails but I definitely need to try it now!


----------



## BigHandy

Today is my birthday, so I guess i will slip down some tasty "refreshments" on the end of the day... However I still haven't tried the Miller's stuff, but I guess it's too late now to go to the shop for a few bottle (and it's also a bit expensive here), but will make up for it maybe next week (just for the taste)... I also decided that this would be my last square drink session, and will quit even with the smoking from this memorable day... Will see how it turns out...


Edit: Have allready rounded down a couple pinch of Absolute, and in the beginning of my third beer so far. But I don't plan this to go too much futher, but I guess I will need a bit more to get the rid from the Buzz in my head that has chasing me from the beginning of the day. Hope to wake with clean head, nice and shiny...


----------



## Spectre 1

Cant stop drinking Ballantines these days.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I've been on a whiskey/scotch kick lately. Never thought I'd become good friends with Johnny Walker.


----------



## TheFranMan

Got back from a week in Punta Cana at an all-inclusive resort. I think I might have caused them to take a loss on my stay due to the amount I drank at the bars. I consider that a success.


----------



## asher

Who's been drinking?

THIS GUY!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/292022-man-o-man-look-calender.html


----------



## Forrest_H

asher said:


> Who's been drinking?
> 
> THIS GUY!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/292022-man-o-man-look-calender.html



I was about to post this


----------



## Cynic

i tried to stop a youtube video on my computer with a ps4 controller im thinking i belong here rn


----------



## Demiurge

Did everything I needed to do today, time for some late afternoon wine.

While the snow last night and this morning suggested otherwise, with spring here it's time to look forward to warm weather drinking. Just started a batch of lemoncello.


----------



## QuantumCybin

My 22nd birthday was on the 25th, so that was a pretty awesome night. But I went to Total Wine today and got myself a bottle of this:







I've had "The Philosophizer" before, but haven't tried this flavor. I do enjoy IPA's though and as I'm sipping on it now I must say it is quite delicious. Beer in a fancy bottle with a cork is always a pleasant treat


----------



## pink freud

Was at a restaurant last night and noticed they had a Single-Malt menu. I figured why not and splurged for a Macallan 18, $17 to try something new right? Well, turns out it's delicious. Delicious enough that I wouldn't mind having a bottle at home. So let's look up the price. $220 a bottle??? Oh. Ok.


----------



## Captain Axx

Haven't seen this post in a while? Thought I'd start the ball rolling again.

Sitting drinking Red Stripe and watching crap TV after a long day of work. Warsteiner is next...


----------



## Lasik124

Its time for a Yuengling.


----------



## Arkeion

Gonna pick up some Sixth Glass on Friday night, and jam on my new ..... I can't wait.


----------



## cheosamad21

Just had my first sip of alcohol yesterday. I don't get it haha. It tasted like dirty sparkling water.


----------



## BornToLooze

cheosamad21 said:


> Just had my first sip of alcohol yesterday. I don't get it haha. It tasted like dirty sparkling water.



What kind of alcohol? There's a big difference between girly drinks, 101 proof whiskey, beer, ect.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

cheosamad21 said:


> Just had my first sip of alcohol yesterday. I don't get it haha. It tasted like dirty sparkling water.


Those were your tastebuds dying.


----------



## BornToLooze

The bartender only serves brown liquor in hell, and that sure sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## Demiurge

With the heat and humidity, it eventually had to happen.



Wine slushies for the wife & I today! Refreshing!


----------



## cheosamad21

BornToLooze said:


> What kind of alcohol? There's a big difference between girly drinks, 101 proof whiskey, beer, ect.





Dusty Chalk said:


> Those were your tastebuds dying.




Hieneken. My friends are recommending I try the Yeungling I have lying around but after that monstrosity I'm on the fence lol.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I might maybe have some 14.6% of 750ml of alcohol in me.

_(does some quick math)_

"some".


----------



## Lasik124

cheosamad21 said:


> Hieneken. My friends are recommending I try the Yeungling I have lying around but after that monstrosity I'm on the fence lol.



I'm not a fan of Heineken, its not for everyone. Try something nice and light

Go for Bud light, Miller light, or Coors light. Great first time around beers, easy to kick back and relax with.


----------



## Glass Cloud

I'd never recommend those. If I need to recommend someone try beer and it can't be a good craft beer, I say PBR. It's not too watered down and actual has a very, very, very mild pale ale hop taste instead of being watered down metallic piss.


----------



## Shewter

Glass Cloud said:


> I'd never recommend those. If I need to recommend someone try beer and it can't be a good craft beer, I say PBR. It's not too watered down and actual has a very, very, very mild pale ale hop taste instead of being watered down metallic piss.



I maintain that PBR tastes like what Budweiser was before it was consumed and recycled into your glass.


----------



## Demiurge

Hot day, relaxing with a locally-brewed saison in my favorite glass. (Sorry, Duvel, that it's not your beer, too).


----------



## Jake

I'm not even kidding saying this .... is insanely good. Wow the hype is understood


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Trying to find a good drink that'll get me ....ed up quick that doesn't have that nasty alcoholic taste and doesn't go down like devil's piss.


----------



## BornToLooze

Try Jameson or Rebecca Creek whiskey. You can't really taste the alcohol in either of them.


----------



## asher

finished off mah Sailors.


----------



## Jarmake

Got a bit drunk with my friend yesterday. Downed a bottle of jägermeister and a bottle of bison grass vodka, sixpack on long drinks and a few homemade 6,5% apple ciders. Now there are lizards running down my bedroom walls and i'm afraid I might die. Or afraid that I'm not going to die. Holy .... what a hangover.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Jake said:


> I'm not even kidding saying this .... is insanely good. Wow the hype is understood





Got a six pack of this today.... I should have asked for a case.


----------



## mrjones_ass

Cheers!


----------



## mrjones_ass

errr, I mean skål!


----------



## Preacher

drinking bud and learning jazz bass lines on my new bass, good way to spend a sat night!


----------



## mrjones_ass

I WILL be drinking tonight.
Just gotta get som milk and get that kaluha milk flowing!! lol


----------



## Jarmake

One of my best friends from childhood visited and or course we had to have some good time in my sauna and had just all around great time drinking and talking.
Good times.

Strawberryriver! My daddy is a sasquatch and he's gonna protect me... 

Errr... What was i talking about? Maybe it's time to go to sleep now.


----------



## crg123

one bourbon, one scotch... one tequila? It's going to be an interesting night

Note: real tequila not that mixto crap


----------



## Fat-Elf

My dad bought me a Trooper. Haven't had one in like years. Better than I remember. Should have bought more.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Rum and monster! Ftw!  

BTW, diet Pepsi and admiral Nelson rum tastes just like vanilla coke! Go figure


----------



## GraemeH

Just this week discovered Sapporo. Probably my favourite beer now. Add beer to the list of things the Japanese just do better, along with guitars, cars and women.


----------



## MetalheadMC

^^^my set up looks very similar!


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I should really try to go to sleep. I had intense insomnia for the last 2 weeks and I don't feel it'll be any different tonight. So instead of wasting time watching the ceiling, I'm having a glass of Canadian Club while watching some Trailer Park Boys episodes to relax. Feels quite good.


----------



## buffa d

I am really hung over right now.


----------



## cheosamad21

So as we speak this is my first time being like legit drunk. It's pretty awesome. Just chilling at home dancing around to music all my friends are having fun and I'm feeling pretty sweet haha. First time for everything I guess.


----------



## Fat-Elf

cheosamad21 said:


> So as we speak this is my first time being like legit drunk. It's pretty awesome. Just chilling at home dancing around to music all my friends are having fun and I'm feeling pretty sweet haha. First time for everything I guess.



It's all downhill from there, trust me. Quit while you're ahead.  I was actually reminiscing about my first few times getting drunk yesterday. The excitement of doing something new (and forbidden for being underage) was half the fun.


----------



## cheosamad21

Fat-Elf said:


> It's all downhill from there, trust me. Quit while you're ahead.  I was actually reminiscing about my first few times getting drunk yesterday. The excitement of doing something new (and forbidden for being underage) was half the fun.



Well that's pretty depressing. At least this is more fun to drink then all the beers I've tried sipping at. I'm yet to find a beer I liked but we're just mixing Vodka with Soda and occasionally taking straight shots of it and it's way easier to get down then the beer was.

Edit-Update. My friend asked if I was up for round 2 at a party near by my house about 20 minutes away so I said sure. Went and it was of course way more wild then the one that was at my house. Louder music, way more drink options ect. I tried a bunch of different stuff but the Mikes Hard Lemonade was the best tasting. Beer is still gross and the Jack Daniels was okay. I got a strong buzz for maybe an hour or so and then calmed back down. I planned to come back to my house and mix the rest of the Vodka we had with soda like last night. I'm sitting here typing after about 3 of those mixed drinks and it's not really doing anything. Sort of a let down as I really only just feel sorta tired and nothing else. Maybe you build up a tolerance really fast. I guess I'll just go to sleep after this.


----------



## asher

Mikes ftw.

One tasty beer (Weinhephestaner) and two quite potent blue motorcycles


----------



## cheosamad21

This is less of a post for the forum and more of a note to my sober self. I drank a third of a bottle of Vodka and lord have mercy I'm super drunk. I was the only one who drank of my friends that were here so when they told me the wanted to run to the gas station I of course said yes and hopped in the back seat. Before this however I called my best friend and me and him cried on the phone for about an hour. The car trip to wawa was super spotty and I don't remember most of it but I felt pretty good. We got back and this is the most drunk I've ever been. It feels great but it also makes me really eager to open up and pour out my emotions which is unhealthy and sorta scary. I guess that's it for now. Bye drunk cheo lol.


----------



## piggins411

^The evolution of hammered-ness before our very eyes


----------



## MetalheadMC

piggins411 said:


> ^The evolution of hammered-ness before our very eyes





Yeah don't call or cry to anyone when you're drunk. It helps NOTHING. It may at the moment, but when you wake up, and if you remembee, you'll be like wtf?!


----------



## cheosamad21

MetalheadMC said:


> Yeah don't call or cry to anyone when you're drunk. It helps NOTHING. It may at the moment, but when you wake up, and if you remembee, you'll be like wtf?!



Notes for sure taken. Sorry if I've been spamming this thread lol. I think I just get drunk and impulsively wanna talk about it so if I start annoying anyone just lemme know. Otherwise expect an update tomorrow when I take on a bottle of Jack going shot for shot with my 2 best friends.


----------



## Jarmake

Very light drinking tonight. Wife and son went to family and I stayed home. Or actually I went to a friend from where we got to a party where I didn't even know anyone. Just rode home with my trusty bicycle and now I think I'll go to bed. Drank about 0,4l of vodka and a bit of gin on top of it, so not drunk enough to mention.

Also ate half of naga morich-pepper, it was hot for a few minutes. Vodka didn't surprisingly help the heat at all.


----------



## MetalheadMC

^^honey will help soothe the heat FYI

Lots of rum and diet dew while listening to vildhjarta in between writing some new riffs. Oh the dissonant anger


----------



## MetalheadMC

Double


----------



## asher

MetalheadMC said:


> Double



GO HOME YOU'RE DRUNK


----------



## MetalheadMC

asher said:


> GO HOME YOU'RE DRUNK





Nope. I blame it on tmobile. They BBBBBLLLLOOOOWWW. Just a heads up


----------



## cheosamad21

Chillin on some angry orchards right now and playing video games.


----------



## MetalheadMC

cheosamad21 said:


> Chillin on some angry orchards right now and playing video games.



Get some real beer!  

Im Sipping on some Canadian whiskey. Generic crown I suppose.


----------



## cheosamad21

MetalheadMC said:


> Get some real beer!
> 
> Im Sipping on some Canadian whiskey. Generic crown I suppose.



Real beer is just truly disgusting to me. This is the only brew I can stomach with a smile on my face haha.


----------



## asher

You need to try some Bold Rock, son.

(IDK if it's up there though)

Redd's Apple Ale may be worth a shot for you, as it's technically a beer, but really tastes like cider.


----------



## cheosamad21

asher said:


> You need to try some Bold Rock, son.
> 
> (IDK if it's up there though)
> 
> Redd's Apple Ale may be worth a shot for you, as it's technically a beer, but really tastes like cider.



I tried Redd's Apple right next to the Angry Orchard. Orchard won by a landslide for me.


----------



## cwhitey2

I went up to Ithaca Brewing the other weekend and they had "Javapower" on tap. It is their Flower Power IPA but brewed with coffee beans. Holy crap was that good.

I told a local brewer by me about it, they went up and tried some. Loved it and now they are going to make their own Coffee IPA with locally grown beans


----------



## Cosmic Junglist

Wavy don Cosmic reporting for duty. I've recently discovered the delights of Estrella, what a fantastic beverage it is


----------



## MetalheadMC

New amsterdam vodka for tonight. Very delicious!


----------



## p0ke

GraemeH said:


> Just this week discovered Sapporo. Probably my favourite beer now. Add beer to the list of things the Japanese just do better, along with guitars, cars and women.



Try Asahi Super Dry, it's even better IMO. Nice picture by the way 

That being said, I've been cutting down on beer a lot lately, because even though I love it, the consequences are just too much. And I'm not talking about hangovers  
The problem with beer is that I have to drink like 24 cans of it to get drunk, and then I have to run to the toilet all the time. And then the next day, after drinking about 12 liters of beer, I'm all swollen up and full of gas, so I just fart all day long  
Also, if I'm going somewhere, it's not very convenient to carry a slab of beer around, compared to a 1L bottle of vodka for example. So these days, I'll usually buy 2-4 nice beers and some cheap bottle of vodka, rum or scotch. 

But that gets really expensive  Luckily my mom made wine out of apples from her garden, so now I have ~20L of 14% apple wine... Which is way too dry to drink by itself, but mixed 50/50 with Sprite, it becomes almost like apple cider  So that's what I'm drinking


----------



## Kobalt

Crown Royal, mixed in with Pom Wonderful (100% pomegranate juice, much better mixer than cranberry in my opinion) and pineapple juice.

Maybe girly, but damn good.


----------



## Jarmake

home brewed beer and hard cider. Kraken spiced rum. Long drinks. Russian ice vodka. That's what this evening has been about. My friend was drunk as a sloth and left a couple of hours ago. I am only as drunk as a manatee, so no worries there.

Gott nacht everyone and greetings from finland!

*PASSOUT*


----------



## MetalheadMC

KingVee said:


> Crown Royal, mixed in with Pom Wonderful (100% pomegranate juice, much better mixer than cranberry in my opinion) and pineapple juice.
> 
> Maybe girly, but damn good.



Sounds good. When I go to the bars, I always start off with a water moccasin. Crown royal, peach schnapps, and sweet and sour mix. One of my favorites


----------



## youngthrasher9

What is it with people not liking Guinness?

I can't be the only person who enjoys it.


----------



## Kobalt

youngthrasher9 said:


> What is it with people not liking Guinness?
> 
> I can't be the only person who enjoys it.


Like it.


----------



## Nile

Jarmake said:


> Kraken spiced rum.



*PASSOUT*


----------



## Yeah_man

KingVee said:


> Crown Royal, mixed in with Pom Wonderful (100% pomegranate juice, much better mixer than cranberry in my opinion) and pineapple juice.
> 
> Maybe girly, but damn good.



Instant diabetes with all that sugar!!


----------



## vilk

youngthrasher9 said:


> What is it with people not liking Guinness?
> 
> I can't be the only person who enjoys it.


It's not bad
But it's a 9 dollar beer that's flat when you get it and warm before you can finish it. 
By all means, I actually do enjoy a tall Guinness. About once or twice a winter.

Furthermore, in USA big thick stouts and porters are becoming popular with craft brewing companies, and craft brews are eeeeeeverywhere. So I can understand Guinness getting popular when it was probably the only thick dark beer you could find consistently, but these days it's almost certain that anywhere you go you will find a better tasting beer that's higher quality that probably costs the same amount.


----------



## asher

Where the hell are you ordering nine dollar Guinness?

I've definitely done cans of Guinness as my dinner at a show before.


----------



## n4t

vilk said:


> It's not bad
> But it's a 9 dollar beer that's flat when you get it and warm before you can finish it.
> By all means, I actually do enjoy a tall Guinness. About once or twice a winter.
> 
> Furthermore, in USA big thick stouts and porters are becoming popular with craft brewing companies, and craft brews are eeeeeeverywhere. So I can understand Guinness getting popular when it was probably the only thick dark beer you could find consistently, but these days it's almost certain that anywhere you go you will find a better tasting beer that's higher quality that probably costs the same amount.


 
Guiness is _supposed_ to be flat (creamy) and _supposed _to be consumed warm (optional of course, but more flavorful that way).

I've had a few local winter ales and porters that are good, but outside of Oscar's nothing really beats a Guiness stout. And the beer hipster crap is CERTAINLY not less expensive. Besides do beer-hipsters even drink stout? I though all the short-bearded, fake-eyeglassed, be-hatted people only drank that IPA filth. I don't see wanting a beer and choosing a grapefruit instead, sorry that's just nonsensical. 

I will say that Guiness in the USA may have spent considerable time on a cargo ship. Whole different thing than at a pub in Dublin. Same goes for another favorite of mine, Warsteiner. 

...and guiness is 125 calories a pint. 15 more than a Bud Light.

I don't think there's a beer around anymore that I really like. Bourbon or death.


----------



## vilk

n4t said:


> beer hipster crap


_yikes_ 

Man, I can't wait to hear what you think about 'emos' and 'mallgoths'.


----------



## p0ke

n4t said:


> ...
> Same goes for another favorite of mine, Warsteiner.
> ...



I bought a can of that on the ferry to Denmark during the summer, I recall it being one of the worst beers I've tasted. Maybe it's better in a bottle or on tap, but in a can it just tasted like tin  None of the beers I bought that day were particularly good though.

Oh and I really like IPA, by the way.


----------



## Kobalt

Russian Standard, dash of pineapple juice (using the leftovers from the Crown Royal drinks ), and some good ol' OJ.

Not bad!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought some Torres 10 brandy to cure my flu. Didn't really care much for it as I can't taste anything, not even a spirit like brandy so I'm just having some good old beer.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Went out last night with some school friends, one of whom is going back to university today. Started with two bottles of Grolsch. I'm not a massive beer or lager fan but I buy Grolsch because it has those red rubber washers which make perfect straplocks, so I took those off and put them in my wallet for safe keeping  Then I had a glass of wine... then we went to a nightclub. That was when we each had twelve shots of vodka  Strangely, it's not the drunkest I've felt recently, I still remember everything.

This morning my head feels kind of... like I've had twelve shots of vodka  But my stomach is absolutely fine. Result!


----------



## asher

good thing you only had one glass of wine or you'd be totally wrecked


----------



## BucketheadRules

asher said:


> good thing you only had one glass of wine or you'd be totally wrecked



Thinking about it, I did top my glass up once or twice...


----------



## asher

Damn. Wine usually does not play well with others.


----------



## Kobalt

Been drinking Sapporo, the past few days. The tall 650ml cans.

Forgot how great and refreshing that beer is.


----------



## pondman

I drink Carling through the week nights ( because I do heavy manual work and don't want to feel like .... in the morning) and hit the Australian Chardonnay on a weekend, or anything else come to that


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Breaking into a handle of Admiral Nelson. Living the unashamed broke life.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Breaking into a handle of Admiral Nelson. Living the unashamed broke life.



 admiral Nelson is the shiz! It's just captains cheaper cousin  I drink that any day over captain and sailor Jerry's


----------



## MetalheadMC

I saw this on the hack my life the other day.

Do you prefer more expensive vodka over cheaper vodka? On the show, they had a taste test between top shelf vodka and cheap ass vodka. 

What they did beforehand is they took a pitcher with a charcoal filter and poured the cheap vodka into the pitcher filtering it 4 times to remove the impurities and all.

They then gathered a few bartenders and let them test each shot without a label, and more people chose the cheaper vodka over the "top shelf" stuff


----------



## BucketheadRules

asher said:


> Damn. Wine usually does not play well with others.



BUT I SURVIVED 

Wasn't the worst hangover I've had... and I remember the whole night. Weird!

Compared to a friend's party a couple of weeks ago, where I drank only Jack and Coke the whole night... but I was mixing my own... in a big glass... and the Jack was probably a third of each glass... and I had about four or five of those  There's a big gap in my mind between about 12 and 3am, and I felt like death for the entirety of the next day. That was a mistake.


----------



## asher

BucketheadRules said:


> BUT I SURVIVED
> 
> Wasn't the worst hangover I've had... and I remember the whole night. Weird!
> 
> Compared to a friend's party a couple of weeks ago, where I drank only Jack and Coke the whole night... but I was mixing my own... in a big glass... and the Jack was probably a third of each glass... and I had about four or five of those  There's a big gap in my mind between about 12 and 3am, and I felt like death for the entirety of the next day. That was a mistake.



You're double dehydrating yourself when you do soda mixers. Plus your body gets a pretty massive sugar crash (I'd know, I've done a lot of rum and cokes )


----------



## MetalheadMC

^^^exactly. Go with a diet drink or anything sugar free for that matter. It helps, if you don't "rack disciprine" to sip on water in between shots, glasses, or whatever you're drinking


----------



## asher

In fact I'm pretty sure most of my bad feels after drinking nights were the incredible sugar crash and how hard that hits my stomach


----------



## MetalheadMC

asher said:


> In fact I'm pretty sure most of my bad feels after drinking nights were the incredible sugar crash and how hard that hits my stomach



Definitely. Think of how many calories your consuming between the alcohol and the sugary drinks. It adds up quick especially if you drink alot


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Rickard's red and Grand Theft Auto. They go together so well on a day off.


----------



## asher

Coming up in a few hours:

Multiple blue motorcycles.

And some lovely company.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Went on a bar crawl in London this evening, drank a few Jack and Cokes like usual and also a couple of (free) shots... but didn't stay out too late or get too hammered because I have f*cking work at 8 tomorrow morning. Gah... give me a high five for my self control though yeah?

BUT on the train home I did find a whole, sealed bottle of red wine that someone had left. So that's come home with me


----------



## BornToLooze

MetalheadMC said:


> people chose the cheaper vodka over the "top shelf" stuff



I'm not going to say I get cheap vodka, but when someone said I should try Ketel One I found out they sell vodka in glass bottles too.

Me and my neighbor have been working on my deer camp and I realized I spent about 15 hours drinking beer Saturday. I thought I was trying to cut down on the drinking. 

And everyone needs to try Michelob Ultra Cactus Lime. It sounds like a girly beer, but it's the most refreshing thing I've ever had.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I got drunk for the first time on Saturday night. It was insane, I started the night with shots of fireball, vodka, and rum. 

I followed that with chugging fireball like water.


I don't want to drink fireball ever again. I didn't get hungover but let's just say I definitely regretted eating the monstrous beef burrito from the local cafe before drinking.


----------



## Jarmake

Today three post rock bands to see, but I'll have to take it easy on the drinks... Because tomorrow there's a my friend's 30th birthday party. I'll report on this thread after the party. If I'll survive.


----------



## thraxil

MetalheadMC said:


> I saw this on the hack my life the other day.
> 
> Do you prefer more expensive vodka over cheaper vodka? On the show, they had a taste test between top shelf vodka and cheap ass vodka.
> 
> What they did beforehand is they took a pitcher with a charcoal filter and poured the cheap vodka into the pitcher filtering it 4 times to remove the impurities and all.
> 
> They then gathered a few bartenders and let them test each shot without a label, and more people chose the cheaper vodka over the "top shelf" stuff



Not surprising since the "quality" of vodka is very much about the quality of the filtering that's done to it.

The problem is that consumer charcoal filters are actually relatively expensive and you can't run that much through each before you have to replace it or it loses its effect. I'm not convinced that you actually save much money with that approach vs just buying a decent vodka to start with (not marketing driven "top shelf" stuff, just not the dregs).


----------



## asher

youngthrasher9 said:


> I got drunk for the first time on Saturday night. It was insane, I started the night with shots of fireball, vodka, and rum.
> 
> I followed that with chugging fireball like water.
> 
> 
> I don't want to drink fireball ever again. I didn't get hungover but let's just say I definitely regretted eating the monstrous beef burrito from the local cafe before drinking.



Yeah, all that cinnamon flavor/spice is really rough on your stomach.


----------



## MetalheadMC

thraxil said:


> Not surprising since the "quality" of vodka is very much about the quality of the filtering that's done to it.
> 
> The problem is that consumer charcoal filters are actually relatively expensive and you can't run that much through each before you have to replace it or it loses its effect. I'm not convinced that you actually save much money with that approach vs just buying a decent vodka to start with (not marketing driven "top shelf" stuff, just not the dregs).



Fair enough. Yeah I'm sure it wouldn't be a huge money saver. I just thought it was a pretty cool idea.


----------



## Kobalt

Busch.

I have a sore throat, so it tastes like....absolutely nothing.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

On the Belgian 'Duvel' and German Erdinger Wiessbier
tonight, pretty wasted.....I've a Daemoness 14 string in
my hands if you catch my drift.


----------



## JEngelking

Drinking my last Dead Guy Ale... pretty good stuff IMO.


----------



## stevexc

Whisky and ginger ale toniiiiiight

Aw yee.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

Favorite booze is Kraken, Crown maple, and Wild Turkey American Honey.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Well I've swore on new amsterdam vodka for a while, but Pinnacle vodka is just as good for less money. If it's 5x distilled, then it's ok in my book...with water, that way you can rehydrate as you dehydrate


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Picked up a bottle of Crown Royal Regal Apple Whisky a few weeks back - it's pretty damn good - a highball of that with some Cranberry juice of any sort is fantastic - my favorite mix so far is that with Ocean Spray Cran-Apple juice - extra apple-y!

Still new to the drinking game, not tried anything stronger than the Crown Royal so far, but I'm only 21, still plenty of time to try stuff~ A friend of mine loves Fireball, so I'll give that a shot, but I'm not a huge fan of cinnamon stuff, so I can't imagine I'll love it


----------



## MetalheadMC

Zeno said:


> Picked up a bottle of Crown Royal Regal Apple Whisky a few weeks back - it's pretty damn good - a highball of that with some Cranberry juice of any sort is fantastic - my favorite mix so far is that with Ocean Spray Cran-Apple juice - extra apple-y!
> 
> Still new to the drinking game, not tried anything stronger than the Crown Royal so far, but I'm only 21, still plenty of time to try stuff~ A friend of mine loves Fireball, so I'll give that a shot, but I'm not a huge fan of cinnamon stuff, so I can't imagine I'll love it



Little money saver if crown is cheaper than the fireball, buy some crown, put a few cinnamon sticks in the bottle and you'll have about the same result


----------



## Shimme

Been making Tiki drinks for a bit now, tried a few of something called Amy's Tattoo last night. White Rum+Dark Rum, pineapple and orange juice with a splash of grenadine on top. Freaking delicious. Hell of a hangover though -_-


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought a bottle of soju for the first time today. It's pretty good, tastes kinda like vodka but therefore just makes me feel like drinking real vodka instead.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Sick af so my woman keeps bringing me hot toddies. She's naked. They help.


----------



## BornToLooze

Fat-Elf said:


> Bought a bottle of soju for the first time today. It's pretty good, tastes kinda like vodka but therefore just makes me feel like drinking real vodka instead.



The kind I got tasted kinda like water...and it gave me a hell of a hangover.


----------



## Demiurge

Home-made "apple pie moonshine" + ghost stories + Gnaw Their Tongues: ideal October evening.


----------



## BornToLooze

Demiurge said:


> Home-made "apple pie moonshine" + ghost stories + Gnaw Their Tongues: ideal October evening.



I never was too crazy for apple pie, but I had some cherry that was pretty good. It was so strong (I know over 100 proof) apparently I was the only person that ever asked for a second drink.

And I used to work with a guy that was in an MC that made some, and I was going to get some till I found out it was 180 proof. That's pretty much the only time I've turned down a drink because it's too strong.

Semi relevent


----------



## asher

The legit Winchester/West Virginia home made fruit moonshine I've tried has been.. strong af but tasty af. But the White Lightning .... you can buy in an ABC store? Closest thing to drinking fire I've ever tried (and oh my god that kitten will mess you up!)

Unexpected pint night outing last night: Lots of Bold Rock IPA cider


----------



## tacotiklah

Well since I literally missed being hit and killed in a crosswalk by a ....ty looking box on wheels that some call a "Scion" because of a 20-something THOT texting as she was driving, while I walking home. I'm now medicating my nerves with some cherry pepsi and a liberal helping of Kraken spiced rum while imagining the whole earth evaporating in a global nuclear holocaust. This is my happy place at the moment.


----------



## tm20

does anyone else enjoy making cocktails? i made my first martini yesterday (very nice) and hope to soon make my first old fashioned....just need to find some orange bitters and some whiskey


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Had a pretty horiffic root canal done this morning. Got home and when the anaesthetic wore off the pain was ripping the face off me. Painkillers were an exercise in futility. Went and bought a crate of Heineken.....job done!!
Now I have to convince my g'friend that the beer consumption really was for medicinal purposes when she gets home.


----------



## cheosamad21

WTF. This was in the complete wrong thread. haha. Might as well post about 'what I've been drinking.'

I haven't had anything in a few months now. Last thing I had was a really good bottle of Jack with my older brother. Probably gonna throw a party in 2 weeks though.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Yesterday was my 21st birthday so I had a few beers a mixed shot, a white russian, a Manhattan and whiskey with a hint of honey. Tommorow will be grand and totally awesome.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dead Guy Ale and Lagunitas IPAs are my new guilty pleasures. THANKS RIDNER!

Never been much of a beer drinker, but this stuff is good. Catch a healthy buzz off the DGA and then hit it with 3-4 Lagunitas, that's a good night just jamming out and playing for awhile. No huge hangovers, not FDD, pretty good.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Had myself a few Hertog Jans and a nice Brand Dubbelbock, pretty tipsy but that .... is good. Dutch people wil know what I mean, others probably won't. 

Hertog Jan is pretty basic beer here in The Netherlands, bitter and tasteful, 5,0% alcohol. Brand Dubbelbock is a strong beer with a bitter taste and a sweet aftertaste, 7,5% alcohol. Pretty ....ing good alround.


----------



## Fat-Elf

tm20 said:


> does anyone else enjoy making cocktails? i made my first martini yesterday (very nice) and hope to soon make my first old fashioned....just need to find some orange bitters and some whiskey



I love cocktails, especially the classic ones like martini or gin & tonic for example. Too bad I don't really have money to buy hard liquor as a student that often. And half the fun is making them yourself so I don't really like ordering them in a bar.

At the moment I'm drinking some Amrut Fusion. Who would have known that Indian people can distill some fine whiskey. 



The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Hertog Jan is pretty basic beer here in The Netherlands, bitter and tasteful, 5,0% alcohol. Brand Dubbelbock is a strong beer with a bitter taste and a sweet aftertaste, 7,5% alcohol. Pretty ....ing good alround.




Hertog f*cking Jan... When my dad still worked as a flight captain, he would bring us some Hertog Jan from Netherlands when he flew there. One of the most delicious beers I've ever had.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Fat-Elf said:


> Hertog f*cking Jan... When my dad still worked as a flight captain, he would bring us some Hertog Jan from Netherlands when he flew there. One of the most delicious beers I've ever had.



Yeah, it's really good beer, we have lots of good beers here in the Netherlands. Most of them are Belgian though  But Hertog Jan is pure, Dutch goodness.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I'm going back in time to 8 days ago....Dead Guy Ale and Lagunitas again, while I install a 57/66 set into my GT. Happy Saturday SSO!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Had myself a nice Jopen Extra Stout, an almost black beer, very bitter.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

This evening's weapon of choice is Heineken + extra candy......smooth!!!


----------



## BornToLooze

IbanezDaemon said:


> This evening's weapon of choice is Heineken + extra candy......smooth!!!



The fist Heineken I had was good, but all the others weren't that good.

I had one of those weeks, got a bottle of Captain Morgan 1671, and plan on just getting plum ....ty tonight.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Leinenkugel Vanilla porter and some root beer with Meyer's rum. Tasty.


----------



## Jake

All_¥our_Bass;4492527 said:


> Leinenkugel Vanilla porter and some root beer with Meyer's rum. Tasty.



The vanilla porter has been a favorite of mine lately


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I need some whiskey, anyone want to recommend some good, sweet whiskey?


----------



## n4t

Can't go wrong with any bourbon that 4 Roses makes.


----------



## Glass Cloud

If you mean sweet as in actually sweet and not as in awesome get some rye. No idea how available it is over where you live though.


----------



## Kobalt

Got me a bottle of Chivas Regal 12 for tonight.


----------



## Jarmake

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I need some whiskey, anyone want to recommend some good, sweet whiskey?



Bushmills black bush! It's a bit sweet and you can taste the sherry cask.


----------



## Steinmetzify

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I need some whiskey, anyone want to recommend some good, sweet whiskey?



Sweet whiskey has Southern Comfort written all over it man. Man up and go for the 100 proof, that stuff is a good time for cheap. 

Taking a break from all the Xmas wrapping and what not and hitting some more Dead Guy Ale...it hasn't let me down yet. Two of the big bottles and I get a great buzz.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I've had mulled wine, port wine and .... ton of beer today. God, I love the holidays.


----------



## Shimme

Well my Apple Pie is done aging and is hitting the table in a little bit... 

I wish I could get trashed on delicious homebrew but I got work tomorrow at 10 :/

On a sidenote, does anyone else like going for fruity tropical stuff when it's cold out like this? Might be making some Painkillers after work tommorow


----------



## BornToLooze

Just found out my uncle is probably fixing to pass away.

Just when I thought I was getting over being an alcoholic.


----------



## Jarmake

I did drink yesterday. We're at my wife's parents place and I'm a bit hungover right now. Red wine, white wine, hard apple cider and beer flowed last night.

My friend had a baby girl yesterday (hell of a xmas present I'd say!) so might have to toast for it tonight.


----------



## tacotiklah

Mmm... Seagrams and Pepsi. The tree isn't the only thing lit right now, fam.


----------



## Kobalt

St-Ambroise Apricot Wheat Ale, felt like something light and unique, today.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

This evening's weapon of choice is Kronenbourg 1664 and a few Carlsberg Special Brew in memory of Mr. Kilminster. RIP Lemmy.


----------



## Leviathus

GOT SOME STOLI MAN!


----------



## Kobalt

IbanezDaemon said:


> This evening's weapon of choice is Kronenbourg 1664 and a few Carlsberg Special Brew in memory of Mr. Kilminster. RIP Lemmy.


Love the Kronenbourg.

If you get the chance to try the Kronenbourg Blanc, do it, it's amazing.


----------



## BornToLooze

Drinking a couple for Lemmy.


----------



## naw38

I drank almost a whole litre of Captain Morgans last night. Started at two in the afternoon, finished up at 4am. 

I feel fine.


----------



## downburst82

Well I drink about once a year...but ya feeling pretty fine right now...

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## asher

Kraken and Coke, Cinnamon Toast Crunch shot, mescal, a bunch of ciders, Stone Riination double IPA...


----------



## Demiurge

Shockingly, I behaved last night. The wife & I had late dinner reservations and I was driving, so it was basically a beer in the early evening, a couple glasses of Cab at the restaurant (if I died after the filet I had... it would be fine with me), and split a bottle of Korbel that lasted through the ball drop.

Not sure what I was preparing for, as I had two more bottles of champagne (a regular-size and a magnum) and all the accouterments for infinite dirty martinis at the ready.


----------



## BornToLooze

I've been sick since Thursday evening and I'm off till Monday, so I've drinking since then, and I've gotten over it a lot faster than my wife did, so I have to say...alcohol kills bacteria a lot faster than medicine will.


----------



## Fat-Elf

12 beers and a small bottle of fake gognac today because why not.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

This evening's weapon of choice is Peroni Nastro Azzuro lager. I've also a pile
of rogue bottles of various European beers that became separated from the
herd during Xmas and need dealt with. Could be a good night. Must resist the
temptation to break out any guitars......ding city guaranteed.


----------



## Yeah_man

Great northern super crisp lager

only 3.5% but a 30 block does the job


----------



## Jarmake

Saw the man-eating tree and swallow the sun tonight. Been drinking since 5 pm now (it's 5 am currently), the 6-pack of dry hard cider and the 0,5l bottle of 52% chinese riceliquor are no more. The last bus dropped me off at about 6km away from home and I walked the distance in -27 degrees celsius weather in an annoying wind.

My 1,5l pepsi bottle in my backpack froze solid on the way. Got to love winter. Now some porcupine tree and then sleep. 

I highly suggest you listen to porcupine tree's "way out of here'. It can be found on fear of a blank planet cd. The album is a masterpiece and way out of here is an incredible song.

Don't mind all the grammar mistakes, I am far too drunk and may write incoherent text.


----------



## Shimme

God I love having a ....load of small craft breweries here in des moines. Enjoying a well earned growler of Confluence Amber Ale after a hard days work. At first a little bitter for my taste, but it's growing on me.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just literally spent my last money in a bar drinking beer. Looks like I'm eating tap water for the rest of the week.


----------



## Mprinsje

drunk.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Toothache tonight after dental work today. Ibuprofen
and Aspirin were an exercise in futility. Stocked up on
Stapen Munchen German Lager. Job's a good 'un!!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Just had about 9 of the first picture. Kinda tipsy so I'm probably going to go to the second picture. I like Dutch beers.


----------



## lelandbowman3

I'm too cheap to buy something that I may not like, so can anyone answer what Coldcock Whiskey tastes like?


----------



## MikeH

Probably any run of the mill whiskey. I haven't tried it myself, but all of the whiskeys in that price range that I've tried all generally have the same taste profile. It's not until I get into the more "buy this once every few months when you're out at a fancy dinner" scotches and bourbons that I notice a difference in taste. On the other hand, I've almost completely stopped drinking whiskey because it makes my heartburn flare up way more than any other type of liquor (aside from Jameson. That sh!t is smooth). Been sticking to Grey Goose and any shelf-bought rums I feel like giving a try.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Just had about 9 of the first picture. Kinda tipsy so I'm probably going to go to the second picture. I like Dutch beers.



You are a man after my own heart!! Big fan of European beers here. Can't say I've had the pleasure of the 2 you have posted above but I'm intrigued.


----------



## gnoll

Just poured myself a glass of Ardbeg 10. Good stuff.


----------



## asher

Two double tequila sunrises and a double rum and coke and a shot of Fireball.

GOGO SURVIVOR HOUR


----------



## asher

And a honey beer and wow did that end poorly.


----------



## cwhitey2

Im drinking Victory Vital ipa ATM.

Some Stone in my future.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Jägermeister is on sale in The Netherlands. Guess who's having a party soon?


----------



## Mprinsje

drunk aigain. 

i'm watching an interview with dream theater and goddamn james labries' head is square.


yay for cheap halves. (0.5L beer cans).


----------



## Steinmetzify

Rogue Hazelnut Brown Ale. Stuff is good.


----------



## Kobalt




----------



## Steinmetzify

Crown #16 and some Rogue DGA. Perfection.


----------



## Kobalt

Birra Moretti.

Nice beer.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Some Labatt's 50 'cause I can't sleep.


----------



## Mprinsje

i'm so hungover i promise not to drink ever again...

...until next week.


----------



## vilk

Today at the liquor store I saw some bottle with Arabic script on it and it said made with grapes and aniseed... Now I'm a big fan of absinthe and that is also flavored with aniseed so I grabbed it. It's called Arak and you cut it with water and it turns white, like some absinthes do. The taste is very similar to sweeter absinthes that don't have much bitter wormwood taste, but it's not overly sweet look like Absente brand. It is sweet, but in the way that wine or brandy is "grape sweet" if that makes sense. Anyhow I'm really enjoying it and happy to have found it since most liquor stores in my neighborhood don't have any absinthe, and even when I do find it here in USA it's always that Absente brand which isn't bad but I prefer absinthe that isn't so sweet and also you cannot taste any bitter wormwood in Absente. However there are several brands of arak on the shelf, so I'm looking forward to trying them!


----------



## Mach666




----------



## Lasik124

Ahhh my 1,000th post. How exciting 

*Cracks another bud light*


----------



## Sumsar

Hungover, because a shït ton of Tuborg Classic


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Getting buzzed on Pabst Dry while playing Black Ops III!


----------



## monkeysuncle

Pennsylvania pride has been kicking in lately, been knocking back some Yuengling lager


----------



## Sumsar

Hungover again 
This time from a good mixup of various beer (mostly ale #16) and port


----------



## StrmRidr

Rum and coke... and rum.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

My girlfriend dumped me 3 days ago and my grandfather died yesterday, so I'm sipping on a glass of William Grant's, my favorite scotch whiskey, while recording guitar tracks for the stuff I've been writing for months.


----------



## NicePants

Went out with some friends and decided to try a random beer at the place. Settled for this thing called Franziskaner. Was a little fruity tasting, but surprisingly good. Tasted like a better Blue Moon.


----------



## Demiurge

Today is mah birfday. I have either the flu or food poisoning but I am drinking SoCo & Dr. Pepper. Just bought two more pedals on Reverb after my resolution to cut down on my rig. Go me.


----------



## p0ke

A friend of mine moved to Germany with his family a couple of months ago, so me and my gf moved into their house. The guy had been making white wine since 2011 - he just likes to make it but not drink it  So he said I could drink it if it's any good. 
My mom also makes wine, and 50% of the time it's drinkable by itself and the rest of the time you need to mix it with Sprite to flush it down  So I didn't have very high expectations...
Anyways: I finally gave it a go last weekend, and I'll be damned, I could've sworn it was store bought unless it had been in a coke bottle  It's also completely clear, whereas my moms' wines tend to be a bit cloudy. So now I've got like 20-30 liters of very good wine in the basement


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got pretty lit last night, had a mild hangover. P suggested mimosas as she had some Veuve C in the fridge. Drunk again lol.


----------



## Jarmake

oh lordy I was so drunk last night... Paddled 10km home at about 5am with my trusty bicycle. Fell over a few times and now my leg is sore and it looks like I was attacked by a very annoyed and big cat. I don't even remember when I've been THAT drunk that I couldn't stay on the road with my bike. Maybe when I was a teenager.

I finally got home, woke the baby and wife up by being stealthy as a raging manatee, took my clothes off and crashed into my bed falling asleep instantly.

When I woke up I had a slight headache and was feeling a bit wobbly walking around, but those went away really quickly when I drank a buttload of juice and there's no hangover left whatsoever.


----------



## p0ke

I wanna get drunk too  But with our baby on the way (estimated date of birth is two weeks from now, so it could happen any moment now), I just can't, because I need to drive to the hospital when it happens... Once the baby's out, I'll probably be drunk for a month straight or something


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Tonight's weapon of choice is Belgian Duvel's......seriously quality
beer.....ABV I think is around the 8.5 mark. Headstock is reading

Ddaaeemmonness as I look at it.....14 strings as well......


----------



## Science_Penguin

Jameson tonight. Usually I prefer Johnnie Walker (mixes REAL nicely with cola- Winston Churchill's drink of choice, y'know) but this time around, I decided to save a couple of bucks and get the Irish Whiskey. 

Gets the job done... not sure about the taste though... probably should've gone with the Scotch. 

Ah well, I feel better tonight than I did a week ago when I learned, the hard way, the potency of sake. Decided to crack open a bottle my friend got me when she went to Japan... 

Liquor before Beer- never fear
Beer before Liquor- never sicker
Liquor before Sake- christ, what have you done?!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Cant go wrong with Jame-o or the trusty J-Dub. If you don't like the taste of the Jameson in its own, try mixing it with ginger ale. That makes for a delicious mix. 

I'm always surprised how well JW Red mixes with a splash of coke. JW Green is my favorite of the entire line to drink straight.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Dear friends of SSO, today I found out that vodka is not something you should drink straight from the bottle. I'm not Finnish enough for those kinds of shenanigans. 

For now, I'm enjoying myself with about 15 of these.


----------



## ftr

Damn. Yesterday I got lit.

warmed up with a shot of whiskey. Then I had 2 irish car bombs. Then a White Russian. Then I washed it down with a badass Scottish ale, which was pretty strong.

I am pretty skinny, so I impressed myself by not getting sick.


----------



## ZeroTolerance94

What am I doing with my life... I'm hammered. Someone help. HAAAAALP


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Been busy 3 days in a row, kind of regretting, kind of proud. Got lit af on monday with some beer and a lot of weed, got drunk on tuesday and I'm halfway on wednesday. Dommelsch (cheap Dutch beer) is pretty good. Dayum. In doubt whether I'm going to get myself some liquor, since I bought some limoncello in Italy (the actual limoncello).


----------



## Cnev

Just finished my growler of Bell's Hopsolution and am now on to a Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier. The Hopsolution might just be my favorite IPA to date, and even though I'm not one to buy into hype, the Hehe is pretty damn outstanding.


----------



## Science_Penguin

I've discovered I really enjoy Hoegaarden from the tap, its one of the few beers I actually like... I've also discovered that, like The Kraken Black Spiced Rum, it's kind of rare to find a place that has it... Cause I've been to two other bars since discovering it, and neither one had it... damn...


----------



## mikernaut

watching the latest Ancient Aliens with Action Bronson & Friends on Viceland, these are always entertaining in my book . ( drinking Fosters Lager)


----------



## Steinmetzify

6 pack of lil sumpin sumpin ale, things are becoming clarity.


----------



## Maybrick

Got my best friends wedding in 2 weeks time, need a decent Bourbon as a wedding present for him. He loves Woodford Reserve, Wild Turkey (he's only had 81) and Bulleit but I want to get something a bit more decent for him. I was thinking about maybe some WT: Rare Breed but has anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

This evening weapon(s) of choice.....Spaten Munchen, Krombacher Pils
and Erdinger Weissbier.......had a stressful week....cool now! ;-)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

So I would like to try out some Absinthe soon, does anyone have any experience with it and what brand does he/she recommend?


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

If you leave me alone with a bottle of Jack Daniel's Tennessee whiskey, I wouldn't be able to control myself, I love that stuff so much!


----------



## monkeysuncle

Heinekens and listening to Voivod on my day off


----------



## Pweaks

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> So I would like to try out some Absinthe soon, does anyone have any experience with it and what brand does he/she recommend?



Rodniks Absinthe Cannabis if you have that in the Netherlands.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Had quite a bit of rum and some beer now, I'm pretty content, will get some weed to complete the mood. I'm Dutch, so that's okay


----------



## IbanezDaemon

This evenings weapon of choice is Pilsner Urquell...the original and best Pils.

I've a crate of Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier arriving in the mail in soon...counting the days....seriously the best beer on the planet imho.
You can't buy many decent micro brews where I live....lots of macro
drivel...though a few are decent.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ugh, went to see my friend's band last night and I met his younger brother there who I haven't seen in 7 years. Got way more drunk than I was supposed to and I have to go to work in 30 minutes.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Fat-Elf said:


> Ugh, went to see my friend's band last night and I met his younger brother there who I haven't seen in 7 years. Got way more drunk than I was supposed to and I have to go to work in 30 minutes.



Seems like an awfully good party to me


----------



## Fat-Elf

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Seems like an awfully good party to me



Haha, yeah. I was having a blast but sometimes the timing is just off. Luckily, I survived my shift pretty well and I'm on my way to getting hammered again.


----------



## You

I've been consuming coffee, and coffee is considered a beverage, and thus can be considered a "drink".


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I drink a lot lately:

A few large shots of Bacardi Oakheart rum, a few shots of Bacardi Razz rum and a few beers. I'm drifting off quite violenty.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought a bottle of Johnnie Walker. Drinking it with Dr Pepper. So good.


----------



## FEcorvus

Got a fifth of Tullamore dew


----------



## Steinmetzify

Me. I've been drinking. Girls are in Hawaii for a wedding, and I'm accountable to no one. Tonight's offering:



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr

The Underground is a UT local distillery....I took some dude's word at the store for it. He told me it was like Jager but less...dude lied. It's every bit as annoyingly fruity as Jager, but less than half the price. 80 proof, I'll drink it.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Having a few labatt's 50. Most people I know hate this beer, but I love it.


----------



## MetalHead40

^^^ Labatts! Not my taste now but drank a .... ton of it in my younger days.

Now its these:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

So much rum. Bacardi Oakheart is an amazing, sweet drink, I love it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought a bottle of red wine. Then I thought I'm probably too tired to even drink it so I also bought some Jägermeister to make jägerbombs. R.ip. my heart.


----------



## Pweaks

Got a week off of from work so I am drinking a 24-pack of these.


----------



## ittoa666

Tossing back the last of my Poe's sour mix with some crown black at the moment. Very delicious.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Having a Hot Toddy to soothe my cold and get me through the massive amount of math homework I have due Monday.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Two of my best friends had a combined bachelor party two days ago. Shlt was insane.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I quit drinking 7 weeks ago but I really wanted a beer. So I'm trying 0.0% Prohibition Brew Budweiser.

So far, I absolutely regret buying that crap.





....but again, Budweiser. What did I expect?


----------



## oceanrose

Gonna knock back some single malts and reflect on the year...but first warm up with some beers!


----------



## Kaura

I have a Finnish friend who sent me a bottle of some Finnish vodka that was produced solely to be given to soldiers during the WWII when the commander-in-chief had his birthday. Some company started reproducing it last year and it even won a silver medal in some international vodka competition. Not really a fan of straight vodka but this stuff ain't so bad.


----------



## p0ke

I wanna get drunk too  
I guess I'll have to wait until my daughter's old enough to stay at grandma's over night... She's 7 months old now, so shouldn't be that long, I guess. I have a bottle of Chivas Regal waiting for that day...






I've been drinking though, I just haven't been properly drunk 

I've got about 12 Heineken's in the fridge still, and a 6-pack of my new favorite beer, which I discovered when visiting Barcelona last year:






... I emailed the company when I got home, since it wasn't available here. They never replied, but when I went on a boat cruise during the summer, I noticed the Tax Free had it in stock (!), and now I've been buying a few every time I've been on a cruise (we do it fairly often).

Another thing I'm yet to try, is a coctail my sister recommended me. She says Pepsi mixes really nicely with bourbon. Apparently they drink lots of that in Australia... Well, at least my aunt and my sister do 
I like my whiskey straight, but since I don't normally like bourbon, I'd be happy to give that a go.

[EDIT]

LOL, looks like I wrote the exact same thing half a year ago  (the I wanna get drunk, but ... part)


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bulleit rye for hot toddies. Daddy got sick, need some soothe...


----------



## Kaura

Ugh, went to a bar last night on my way to home from work. They had a x-mas party and all the beers on the tap were 3$. Had four + a shot that the bar gave for free. Came home and emptied a bottle of vodka. I'm still drunk.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Man, I'm sad this is on pg 2. 

Some JD and some Lil Sumpin. Nice complement. 

Damn.


----------



## IGC

Yuengleng black n tan - goes down easy gets yang buzzin a litle


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Had a nice pre-drink of Offley tawny port, and now I've been drinking Gren Grant whiskey, a single malt scotch whiskey. In honour of my mother, who would've been 59 years old today


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Had a few small pilsners, a big bottle of white wine and finally the rest of my Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey, which was about 2/3 of it.


----------



## Demiurge

^Initially, I balked at the honey-whskey deal, but I'll be damned if it wasn't a godsend the other week when I caught some shitty supercold on a flight.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

made a huge batch of moscow mules today. <3 em


----------



## Bobro

Got a liter of "best moonshine in Slovenia" at work (sadjavec, basically distilled fruit wine). Otherwise it's usually breakfast of champions each day (a pint of two of beer in the morning, usually the Czech Staropramen, but recently I have the hots for the new girl at a place that has Krušovice on tap, so more Krušovice these days of course). 

\m/


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Didn't have time to get more bourbon today so I'm drinking some Angry Orchard that the Tech Director gave me after they were left in the green room by an act. Cant beat Free!!!


----------



## Science_Penguin

Coke Zero- bleh
Fireball Whiskey- I've had better

Mix them together- actually not too bad...


----------



## p0ke

Science_Penguin said:


> Coke Zero- bleh
> Fireball Whiskey- I've had better
> 
> Mix them together- actually not too bad...



Probably better with normal coke though, but I guess if Zero is the only thing you have, it'll do... I like Fireball though, I usually carry a flask of it with me when drinking because it flushes down bad tastes really well  For example one time in Estonia, we ended up ordering a round of the cheapest vodka we could get, and it was outright horrible. Everyone started feeling so bad from it, that we were almost ready to go to our hostel and sleep (at like 10 pm or something), but then we had a sip each of the fireball and boom - all ready to go again  And we kept going until 5 am or something.


----------



## Leviathus

.....Maaaaaan, i luvyuoughguyz...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Lagunitas Brown Shugga with the occasional JD shot


----------



## naw38

Had a bottle of Dalwhinnie 15 with my girlfriend last night; it's ridiculously easy to drink straight, we drank the whole bottle in about an hour and a half. This was after we'd had a few ciders. 

I ain't feeling in any way fresh today.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Lagunitas Brown Shuggah is my new favorite beer. 

Plus some Jameson’s.


----------



## p0ke

Finally got to get drunk, yay.
On Friday we went to a couple of different bars and since our daughter was at grandma's we just kept going when we got home. Went to bed around 6.30 in the morning. Then on Saturday we had a little Christmas celebration thing with a bunch of friends, I just got rid of my hangover before going there around 6 pm and then I was so hungry I could've easily eaten all the food there and drunk everything without getting drunk. Same thing over again, we were playing some pantomime game and all of a sudden we noticed the time being 3:30


----------



## Leviathus

Mood.


----------



## naw38

Drank two bottles of wine last night, a few glasses of Sailor Jerry’s, three, four ciders? A few whiskeys, then convinced my wife and our partners we should watch True Detective, promptly passed out for two hours, woke up, and started drinking champagne, much to everybody’s horror. 

I ain’t feeling fresh today.


----------



## sezna

New year’s alone with me and my whiskey.


----------



## HerbalDude420

When I do drink its Dogfish head 90min IPA.


----------



## sezna

HerbalDude420 said:


> When I do drink its Dogfish head 90min IPA.


that is some good stuff. Ever had Sqatter’s Double IPA or Karbach Rodeo Clown?


----------



## Kaura

What a lame new year's eve. Only had like 4 beer since I had to hang around with my parents. Today I'm just having a few long drinks since they finally passed a law that allows grocecy stores to sell them and slightly stronger beer too. Maybe in 20 years we finally get wines into grocery stores and maybe in 40 years, spirits too.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Downed a bottle of Jack with some 80's wave in the background. Life is good.


----------



## sezna

Kaura said:


> What a lame new year's eve. Only had like 4 beer since I had to hang around with my parents. Today I'm just having a few long drinks since they finally passed a law that allows grocecy stores to sell them and slightly stronger beer too. Maybe in 20 years we finally get wines into grocery stores and maybe in 40 years, spirits too.


geez where do you live? got 9.5% beers and all kind of wines in grocery stores here in texas


----------



## Church2224

Gonna Get on this Thread!

I am a big scotch and bourbon drinker. Currently going through a bottle of Glenlevit Master Distiller's my father got me when he was in Canada. Amazing Whiskey, very smooth. 

Usually I have McClelland's Islay and/Or Highland at Home, personal go to Scotches. At times I will have Maker's Mark and Evan Williams Honey as well. 

If I am spoiling myself Lagavulin 16 is a great choice for me. $105.00 a bottle here but I rarely get it. A Shout out to Ron Swanson for introducting me to it. Very smokey, but incredible Whiskey. 

In terms of beer I live in Richmond, VA which is growing as a big Craft Beer hub. One of our locallly founded breweries, Hardywood, has some great beers I hope some of you get to try if the ship it to your area. They have a Cream Ale which is the best "Lawn Mower" Beer on the market. Love enjoying it after...mowing my lawn haha. Also they have a Gingerbread Stout I stockpile on in the winter and just went through my last bottle of it and I am a little saddened from my lack of discipline. 

Blue Mountain is also a good Virginia Craft Brewer I recommend to people. Awesome products.


----------



## Kaura

sezna said:


> geez where do you live? got 9.5% beers and all kind of wines in grocery stores here in texas



Finland. Funnily, we probably have most alcoholics in the world (per capita) despite the ridiculous alcohol laws.


----------



## Metropolis

sezna said:


> geez where do you live? got 9.5% beers and all kind of wines in grocery stores here in texas



Any alcohol distribution over 5.5% is owned and controlled by government. In Finland that is... There are also many stupid laws considering alcohol delivery and selling. That's what you get when socialist morons have enough power.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I tried a beer with 10,2% three years ago, and it was easily the worst beer I ever had, especially since I didn't really like beer overall.

Tried it again just now since I like beer more overall nowadays. Not nearly as bad as then, but still the worst one. It has this thick and sweet, but mean thing in the middle of the mouth, and it kinda grows after a while. Only drank that today, just to try, and man I really feel it.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Should be added that it's a lager. Most lagers with more than 7% taste like monkey butt to me. Stouts and IPAs are fine.


----------



## cwhitey2

Metropolis said:


> Any alcohol distribution over 5.5% is owned and controlled by government. In Finland that is... There are also many stupid laws considering alcohol delivery and selling. That's what you get when socialist morons have enough power.


Well that's a bunch of crap!



I'm to the point where I drink too much...I don't drink to get drunk....all the time. I know this because I'm getting fat. As soon as I turned 30 I grew a beer gut. And while im typing this im at the brewery 2min from my house. 

If anyone it's ever near my area hit me up and we will grab a beer. We have lots of great stuff within 30 min of my house!


----------



## p0ke

cwhitey2 said:


> Well that's a bunch of crap!



Yeah, it sucks. But at least it took a step in a better direction: shops are allowed to sell 5,5% drinks (was 4,7%), happy hours are allowed at bars again so fairly often you can get a pint at around 2-3€, and small breweries are allowed to sell their own products directly. Oh and previously only alcohol products made by fermentation have been allowed in shops, now they're also allowed to sell distilled products (which means that drinks like Bacardi Breezer, Smirnoff Ice, etc. can be bought in normal shops). 
And the point has been proven, that even though the alcohol policies have loosened up a bit general alcohol consumption has not increased. Which means that they shouldn't really have a reason not to loosen up even more. Still, alcohol is so ridiculously expensive here that people buy theirs in Latvia or from the ferry to Sweden or Estonia... Buying a slab of 5,5% beer in the shop here might cost 40€, whereas you can get one for 10€ on the boat... And they just keep increasing the taxes, as if it made any difference when it's all going to another country anyway.

Oh and regarding the alcohol percentages: IMO 5,5% is pretty much the sweet spot for lager, which is why I'm happy about the law changing here. All of the typical Finish beers are lagers, and they all taste a fair bit better at 5,5% than 4,7%. It's a pretty minor difference if you look at the numbers, but in taste it really makes a difference.


----------



## cwhitey2

p0ke said:


> Yeah, it sucks. But at least it took a step in a better direction: shops are allowed to sell 5,5% drinks (was 4,7%), happy hours are allowed at bars again so fairly often you can get a pint at around 2-3€, and small breweries are allowed to sell their own products directly. Oh and previously only alcohol products made by fermentation have been allowed in shops, now they're also allowed to sell distilled products (which means that drinks like Bacardi Breezer, Smirnoff Ice, etc. can be bought in normal shops).
> And the point has been proven, that even though the alcohol policies have loosened up a bit general alcohol consumption has not increased. Which means that they shouldn't really have a reason not to loosen up even more. Still, alcohol is so ridiculously expensive here that people buy theirs in Latvia or from the ferry to Sweden or Estonia... Buying a slab of 5,5% beer in the shop here might cost 40€, whereas you can get one for 10€ on the boat... And they just keep increasing the taxes, as if it made any difference when it's all going to another country anyway.
> 
> Oh and regarding the alcohol percentages: IMO 5,5% is pretty much the sweet spot for lager, which is why I'm happy about the law changing here. All of the typical Finish beers are lagers, and they all taste a fair bit better at 5,5% than 4,7%. It's a pretty minor difference if you look at the numbers, but in taste it really makes a difference.



Wow there are some crazy laws over there!

Do they have any actual login reason for the current laws? NY state is extremely lenient when it comes to brewery's.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Lagunitas Undercover Investigation and some side Jameson’s


----------



## Kaura

Got pretty drunk last night and today when I woke up I found a pretty cool concept for an album that I had wrote on a notepad on my Windows' desktop last night.


----------



## will_shred

TFW you're hung over and waiting for Fed Ex to arrive with a lotta goodies so you shitpost on SSO and watch Glenn Fricker vids to pass the time


----------



## Ralyks

One of my dads patients went home to Ireland to visit family. He brought me back a few cans of actual Irish Guinness.

WORTH IT.


----------



## Jarmake

Went to some bm gigs with my friend last weekend. Author, Barathrum and Gehenna played. I just wanted to see Barathrum, which was in the middle slot, but before they reached halfway of their gig my friend was too drunk to stand properly and I had to escort him out of there. God damnit. I was a bit drunk too, but hell, atleast I can take care of myself and know my limits well.

So, we walked for a while, but the coldness and the wind (somewhere around -25°c plus the chilling wind) I called us a cab, since there was no busses coming anytime soon. We got maybe a half a kilometer on the taxi, when my friend puked all around the backseat. The driver wasn' too happy about it (and tbh wasn't either!) and told me that the charge for these kind of things was around 300 euros and up... For the loss of business for that night and cleaning charges etc.

So, being a professional cleaner (as is my wife too!) I asked the driver to get us home and I cleaned the taxi after dumping my friend to my bathroom. It was around 2am when I finished cleaning the taxi, paid the fare, thanked the driver for giving the chance to clean up and not get obnoxiously big bill to pay.

My friend was lying on the bathroom floor puking all around. I put him to his side and sat there for an hour looking a bit after him. He constantly turned to his back and started puking on himself and I had to put him on his side over and over again. Finally he stopped puking and went still, just snoring like a motherfucker. He was completely covered in his own puke and so was I.

I woke up at 6am when my kids got up and went to check on my friend. I let his fiance know that he was alright, but sleeping off a hangover. It was 2pm when me and my family decided to visit grandparents and there he still was laying on the floor on his stomach groaning and feeling pretty sick. My wife got him a cup of coffee and off we went. He stayed to cure his hangover and when we got back later that night he was gone.

So... I hope the next black metal gig is soon, as this one was so much fun!


----------



## loganflynn294

Founders Breakfast Stout with a side glass of Knob Creek Small Batch bourbon. Breakfast and dinner at the same time..


----------



## p0ke

Went to Turku Craft Beer Festival last weekend, tried a whole bunch of interesting beers. The best one was one called "Bitter Brexit" by Jacobstads brewery, best beer I've had in a really long time. Also drank a few different wheat beers, some stouts (one cinnamon bun flavored, chili-cocoa flavored, among others), a few different beers brewed using lactose, which removes the bitterness altogether, a bunch of IPA's (which were all a bit bland) ... and a bunch of others I can't remember right now. Ooh and there was some whisky too, tried and totally fell in love with Jameson Caskmates. It's whiskey that's been aged in a beer barrel. Really really good IMO.



Jarmake said:


> ...
> So... I hope the next black metal gig is soon, as this one was so much fun!



Hah, funny story


----------



## Leviathus

Just started dippin into some old no. 7 black label.... s/o Mr. Sinatra....

Apologies if i begin posting idiotic shit in a few hours...


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Got me a Tom Collins kick going. My God, they're so good!


----------



## Kaura

What a weekend. Got into a fight with some random dude on Friday night after leaving from a bar. At least, according to my friend and a bruise in my face since I can't remember anything. Woke up yesterday noon drunk af and passed out on my kitchen floor when the sun was still up. Woke up around 1am last night still drunk. Thank god I have work for the rest of the weekends this month.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Chugged basically a whole bottle of Sobreiro Port, which is the start of a fun evening.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

moscow mules are easy to make. I've had about 5 already.


----------



## p0ke

Went on a boat cruise once again and bought a bunch of beer - they had a discount on Desperados, which are tequila+lime flavoured, really nice summer drinks, and then there was some by a Swedish brewery run by guys from New Zealand, where the expiration date was about to run out, for 1€/each (normally 3,70)... So I bought basically as many of those as I could carry (not that many though, since I was already carrying my wife's luggage also  ). I didn't drink more than a few on the boat, but my wife got pretty drunk (which is always good for ahemm... you know...) 

I also noticed that Viking Line now have Lagunitas (IPA, Ale, and some others) in stock - I recall someone talking about that brewery here. Are they any good? I didn't buy any because of all the other discounts, but if they're any good, I might buy some next time (probably will be going at least once during the summer).


----------



## wannabguitarist

I've done enough damage to a bottle of Maker's Mark to consider calling in sick tomorrow. What started out as "I'm going to learn the theme song to Top Gun" has turned into "I'm getting drunk and watching Top Gun"


----------



## Grumul

Gonna go to a birfday party on Saturday. Gonna get _zooted_!


----------



## LordCashew

p0ke said:


> I also noticed that Viking Line now have Lagunitas (IPA, Ale, and some others) in stock - I recall someone talking about that brewery here. Are they any good? I didn't buy any because of all the other discounts, but if they're any good, I might buy some next time (probably will be going at least once during the summer).



I really like their Censored (copper) Ale. Also enjoyed Maximus IPA. Their stuff is pretty solid craft beer. Tends to be on the hoppy side. Often >7% ABV.

We are really spoiled with dozens of great breweries in northern California. Unfortunately some of the best ones have pretty small distribution.


----------



## p0ke

LordIronSpatula said:


> Their stuff is pretty solid craft beer. Tends to be on the hoppy side. Often >7% ABV.



I guess I'll have to give those a go next time then, I like quite hoppy beer (to an extent at least). I don't remember all the beers they had, but at least the had the Little Sumpin', some IPA and some ale from Lagunitas. I guess it may have been some California-theme week on the boat, as they had a bunch of other beers from around there that I'd never even heard of before. So I hope they'll still have those next time.

Oh yeah and I'm gonna be making some beer with a friend this Sunday  He's made maybe 20 different batches of beer, but never tried making wheat beer, so that's what we're doing now. And turns out it's a good choice, as it only needs to ferment for roughly two weeks and then it's already drinkable a few days after bottling, so I'll have something to drink on my summer holiday


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I bought a bottle of laphroaig for shits and giggles.


----------



## LordCashew

p0ke said:


> I guess I'll have to give those a go next time then, I like quite hoppy beer (to an extent at least). I don't remember all the beers they had, but at least the had the Little Sumpin', some IPA and some ale from Lagunitas. I guess it may have been some California-theme week on the boat, as they had a bunch of other beers from around there that I'd never even heard of before. So I hope they'll still have those next time.



If you're into hoppy beer, maybe keep an eye out for Stone Brewing, one of the bigger southern California breweries. They're pretty heavy handed with the hops in their IPAs, usually getting a grapefruit peel-like character. Nicely executed and fairly refreshing but a bit too bitter for me. The devil on their branding makes their stuff easy to spot LOL.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> I bought a bottle of laphroaig for shits and giggles.



I've heard the Islay single malt style described as a seaside campfire in liquid form, and would tend to agree. I had Lagavulin at a tasting and while I appreciated it, I was glad I hadn't bought a bottle. Haven't had Laphroaig but I imagine it's similar. Let us know what you think. 

I'm more of a Speyside guy myself...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> I've heard the Islay single malt style described as a seaside campfire in liquid form, and would tend to agree. I had Lagavulin at a tasting and while I appreciated it, I was glad I hadn't bought a bottle. Haven't had Laphroaig but I imagine it's similar. Let us know what you think.
> 
> I'm more of a Speyside guy myself...


I'm a scotch noob, I've only tried mclellan and some cheaper swill in the past. Laphroaig is quite smooth and smoky though. I mostly bought it because I'm trying to branch out from beer and vodka


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm a scotch noob, I've only tried mclellan and some cheaper swill in the past. Laphroaig is quite smooth and smoky though. I mostly bought it because I'm trying to branch out from beer and vodka



If you want to get into some good whiskey for relatively cheap, check out the Kirkland Signature stuff at Costco. Not kidding. At a family get-together we brought all our whiskey and had a tasting. Kirkland's bourbon, at like $30, was on par with stuff in the $60+ range, and the only thing that really beat it was a $120 bottle of Cutwater Devi's Share. Their 25 year Speyside single malt was as good as anything there, including expensive stuff from Japan and Glenfiddich.

The only "cheap" thing about the Kirkland stuff is the branding IMHO.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> If you want to get into some good whiskey for relatively cheap, check out the Kirkland Signature stuff at Costco. Not kidding. At a family get-together we brought all our whiskey and had a tasting. Kirkland's bourbon, at like $30, was on par with stuff in the $60+ range, and the only thing that really beat it was a $120 bottle of Cutwater Devi's Share. Their 25 year Speyside single malt was as good as anything there, including expensive stuff from Japan and Glenfiddich.
> 
> The only "cheap" thing about the Kirkland stuff is the branding IMHO.


Kirkland's vodka is the same way. Their kirkland brand vodka is literally Grey goose in a kirkland bottle, and it's cheaper than grey goose 
I'll check out their bourbon.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> Kirkland's vodka is the same way. Their kirkland brand vodka is literally Grey goose in a kirkland bottle, and it's cheaper than grey goose
> I'll check out their bourbon.


The bourbon is slightly tweaked Knob Creek small batch. Higher proof and a bit less barrel time IIRC.


----------



## ZombieDank

KnightBrolaire said:


> I bought a bottle of laphroaig for shits and giggles.


Laphroaig has some great scotch! If you happen to enjoy that I would recommend Ardbeg and Bruichladdich as well.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> I bought a bottle of laphroaig for shits and giggles.



My favorite scotch, when I'm in the mood for scotch. 

My favorite whiskey is, oddly, Old Overholdt Rye. Stuff is cheap, really good, with a kind of funky earthy flavor to it. Mixes a Manhattan like a champion.


----------



## p0ke

My favorite whiskey is Jameson (maybe the caskmate-version, normal one is really nice too), and I like Irish whiskey in general. Goes really well with coffee. As for scotch, I don't remember which ones I've tried  But among those that I've drunk more than a sip of, my favorite is Chivas Regal. My dad always has a few bottles of that lying around, so that became sort of like the afternoon drink when I was around there.

Ooh and on a sidenote, my wheat beer is almost done fermenting, so we will be bottling it on Sunday


----------



## ZombieDank

p0ke said:


> Ooh and on a sidenote, my wheat beer is almost done fermenting, so we will be bottling it on Sunday



Glad to see someone else here brews! I've got a Chocolate Peanut Butter Milk Stout on tap right now that I was really pleased with. I'm planning to do a Lime Pale Ale pretty soon here for summer too. Back to the scotch.. a buddy of mine picked up Laphroaig Lore for me and I'm stoked to give it a try this weekend.


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Well due to some bullshit I'm day drinking Jim Beam ain't the best but in two more I won't hardly taste it anyways.


----------



## Demiurge

Having a vodka & Dr. Pepper to warm me up for some real drinking. It's not great- but nothing is, hence the drinkin'.


----------



## p0ke

ZombieDank said:


> Glad to see someone else here brews! I've got a Chocolate Peanut Butter Milk Stout on tap right now that I was really pleased with. I'm planning to do a Lime Pale Ale pretty soon here for summer too.



Yep, it's a new hobby for me  Been planning on giving it a go a long time already, but now that I bought a house, it's actually possible. Just bottled the wheat beer earlier today and seems like it went all good. A couple of weeks sitting in the basement and then I'll know 

Lime Pale Ale sounds like an awesome summer drink! The stout on the other hand sounds like a winter beer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tried some random beer by miller called two hats pineapple. It's pisswater, but it's perfect for 90F days, especially with the slight hint of pineapple.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Couple Ketel One and cranberries and a bunch of Fosters. It’s Australian for beer.


----------



## BlackSG91

I used to drink a lot from any kind of beers to whiskey, vodka, rum, etc. I was a full-time alcoholic drinking up to 120 ounces of rum almost everyday. I ended up in the hospital for a week last September, 2017 and the withdrawals felt like living hell. Just this past Friday has been 38 weeks since I had a drop of alcohol and I'm feeling much better and stronger these days. I still get temptations for alcohol but I always remember my time in the hospital to keep me in check. Life can be good sober.


;>)/


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Finally having a day off tomorrow. Drinking a big bottle of 8.5 IPA my local brewery make and blasting some slamming brutal death metal. I realized not so long ago how much I love this genre and being buzzed makes it even better.


----------



## p0ke

BlackSG91 said:


> Life can be good sober.



For sure. And if you know you can't limit yourself, then it's obviously better not to drink at all. I'm lucky to possess enough self-discipline to be able to stop when I need to, but I sure as hell would (at least try to) stop drinking all together too if I couldn't. I barely drink at all these days because taking care of kids with a hangover is something I just can't do  But oh well, housewarming party coming up next Saturday, I'm basically planning on passing out in my own lawn


----------



## Kaura

Got a new guitar today but I'm too drunk to make a NGD thread. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mongey

ZombieDank said:


> Glad to see someone else here brews! I've got a Chocolate Peanut Butter Milk Stout on tap right now that I was really pleased with. I'm planning to do a Lime Pale Ale pretty soon here for summer too. Back to the scotch.. a buddy of mine picked up Laphroaig Lore for me and I'm stoked to give it a try this weekend.


I brew too

been doing extracts for 4 years and starting to dabble in grain . doing partial mash and slowly upping the size and getting rid of the extract .

need to get a bigger pot as my current one is maxed out at 3kg grain


----------



## TVasquez96

Enjoying a 5.5% IPA from a local brewery called Armada Brewing that has lactose, vanilla, and a shit ton of blueberry. It's pretty fucking good


----------



## p0ke

mongey said:


> I brew too
> 
> been doing extracts for 4 years and starting to dabble in grain . doing partial mash and slowly upping the size and getting rid of the extract .
> 
> need to get a bigger pot as my current one is maxed out at 3kg grain



Yeah, I'm looking into the mashing too and it doesn't seem that hard, it just takes a lot of time compared to using extracts. But then you'd be able to do all kinds of things to it. 

Anyway, I tasted my wheat beer yesterday, and I must say it turned out pretty good!


----------



## mongey

p0ke said:


> Yeah, I'm looking into the mashing too and it doesn't seem that hard, it just takes a lot of time compared to using extracts. But then you'd be able to do all kinds of things to it.
> 
> Anyway, I tasted my wheat beer yesterday, and I must say it turned out pretty good!


Cool

Once you get your head around it it’s not really allot of time. Basically you just leave the mash for an hour and check it every now and then to make sure it’s holding temp.


----------



## p0ke

I was considering what to drink in the weekend and realized I've accumulated quite a bunch of liquor  There's a few bottles less now, as we drank everything to the right of the golden champagne bottle in the middle in the weekend  That's just four bottles of homemade wine (which I made punch out of) and two sparkling wines, really. Oh and my wife apparently drank the JP Chenet to the left too.







That + all the beer I've got (around 20 bottles of store bought ones and ~ 10 liters of wheat beer). I don't think I'll be buying any alcohol any time soon


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Steinmetzify

Arrogant Bastard Ale. 

2nd go round with this stuff and I dig it a lot.


----------



## p0ke

I just realized how much less alcohol I can take these days. I got drunk in Tampere with a bunch of friends this weekend, and I only had one bottle of red wine and maybe 10-12 beers (which sounds like pretty much, but I started drinking at 10 in the morning and stopped sometime around 1 in the night, so that makes about 1 beer per hour). But still, I was basically wasted. Not as wasted as my friend, he threw up in the toilet of a bar and me and another friend had to convince the security guys that we're gonna take him home. Which of course we didn't, we just went to the next bar. It looked pretty brutal as he'd been drinking red wine, so the toilet looked as if he'd spewed blood all over it


----------



## IbanezDaemon

NGD for me so tonight's weapons of choice are Wychwood King Goblin Ale and Leffe Blond Belgian Beer. Both are 6.6% and I highly recommend them. Guitar is going back in the case soon....for it's own safety. ;-)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Sun Pillar belgian is garbage. Severely overhopped for a belgian. bitter and not in a pleasant way.
Great Wit North is ok, but still overly hopped compared to real belgian witbiers. has the kind of ester/fruitiness that some hefeweizens get though. slightly bitter aftertaste.
Summit *aka Scummit* Pils is the worst shit I've ever had besides natural light. WAYYYY too hopped compared to european pils. 
So sick of overly hopped beers.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I make a lot of cocktails. My thing right now is seeing what I can do with sub-20-dollar-per-bottle ingredients. My current jam is a Manhattan with Old Overholdt rye, and Dolin sweet vermouth. And whatever bitters I feel like trying today.


----------



## Metropolis

I'm in Netherlands and 0,5 liter can of cheap beer costs 49 cents. Also attending our friends wedding today, and they have open bar, so time to get wasted.


----------



## Jarmake

Tonight I'm gonna have myself a real good time, I feel aliveeee.... So yeah. I will drink tonight. There's a few bands I'm going to see (there's a event in the pub nearby... Northbound Metal Night.) and it means drinking.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Wife has family in town for a baby shower; middle of the day she texted and said she was gonna be going over there, knew I couldn't want to, and picked me up a 12 pack of Arrogant (at 8% each) and some new guitar picks and told me to have fun, she'd see me later tonight. 

New Kemper profiles, beer and PUBG on deck.


----------



## Leviathus

Been sippin' all afternoon and now there's a flying squirrel in my house!






Thanks a lot, God!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've tried a bunch of murican fest beers, and they all pretty much blow cock compared to paulaner's festbier. The worst one I had was summit's marzen. Way too hoppy and bitter for a marzen, it was more like a west coast ipa with hints of festbier. It's the same issue I've run into with all their non-ipa beers. Their "czech pilsener" is horrendous compared to actual budvar or other good pilseners. Overly hopped and too bitter compared to the real deal.
Bent Paddle had a good coffee stout, and their bent hop IPA was actually really nice and mellow for an IPA. It didn't have excessive bitterness with the hoppiness, it was just hoppy but still drinkable. Their roof rack lager was dogshit though. Way too much west coast IPA influence for a lager imo.

TLDR: most regional beers are shit


----------



## p0ke

I'm planning my next brew - me and my friend already decided we'll be making some kind of stout, as that's a nice winter drink. I've got a juniper in the yard that I cut down in the summer, and I'm thinking about using that in the brew somehow. Not quite sure how though  Apparently the berries are usually used, but I've only got the actual tree and some branches. Should I chop it into really small pieces and roast it or try smoking some of the hops with those? I tried googling but didn't find any answers


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Stocked up last week. There's 312 x 440ml cans in the below pic. Had another 15 in the freezer for tonight and got them out in the nick of time as ice was starting to form inside.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

indeed brewing (some local shit beer) tastes like ass, but hooo damn does it get me nice and buzzed. it's like 8%alcohol


----------



## Demiurge

According to my research, I don't see any coming whiskey shortage, but I cannot go back in time last night to advise myself of that. Two shows in two nights with football today- my liver is going to literally going to burst out of my abdomen just to slap me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

West Coast style IPAs are the worst thing to ever happen to beer. The majority that I've tried over the years have been overly hopped, overly bitter and taste like shit. I'm generally pretty open minded when it comes to beer, but I've yet to find a west coast IPA that's remotely drinkable. If I wanted to get smashed on shitty tasting beer I'd buy some natty ice or steel reserve.
I'm getting fat so I need to switch back to vodka.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

highballs are disgusting. whoever thought of combining mint with bourbon should be shot.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> West Coast style IPAs are the worst thing to ever happen to beer. The majority that I've tried over the years have been overly hopped, overly bitter and taste like shit. I'm generally pretty open minded when it comes to beer, but I've yet to find a west coast IPA that's remotely drinkable. If I wanted to get smashed on shitty tasting beer I'd buy some natty ice or steel reserve.
> I'm getting fat so I need to switch back to vodka.



Haha, I thought I was in Unpopular Opinions for a second. I agree. In fact I think a lot of the big West Coast breweries (Stone in particular) are in a "hoppiness" pissing contest, and a lot of people drink their beers because they're "in."

Lately I've been all about Bavarian dunkelweizens. They're sweet, malty and roasty--basically the opposite of a West Coast IPA. Ayinger's Celebrator is probably my favorite but the Korbinian from Weihenstephaner is also excellent. Of course, these are not at all conducive to weight loss.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> Haha, I thought I was in Unpopular Opinions for a second. I agree. In fact I think a lot of the big West Coast breweries (Stone in particular) are in a "hoppiness" pissing contest, and a lot of people drink their beers because they're "in."
> 
> Lately I've been all about Bavarian dunkelweizens. They're sweet, malty and roasty--basically the opposite of a West Coast IPA. Ayinger's Celebrator is probably my favorite but the Korbinian from Weihenstephaner is also excellent. Of course, these are not at all conducive to weight loss.


sierra nevada and lagunitas are prob the biggest west coast offenders in my book. here in MN we have summit and surly doing basically the same thing (over hop basically every beer they make, even when the flavor profile doesn't call for it). Summit came out with an abomination that they called a czech style pilsner, but it was hopped like a west coast IPA. It was disgusting.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vodka sodas are good.


----------



## Jarmake

I might have drank a bottle of red wine and a sixpack of dry apple cider. Might even had something a bit more dry to consume. It was an accident, I swear.

Currently drinking some vodka and listening to music... Currently playing: KYPCK - Imya Na Stene


----------



## CapinCripes

Ive been partial to adult grape juice recently, not exactly fancy but I put 1/3 vodka to 2/3 concord grape juice on the rocks recently. I like getting buzzed but absolutely hate the taste of alcohol so it works out pretty well.


----------



## cwhitey2

Well im at Catskill brewery right now so


----------



## p0ke

Had a sauna night with some friends yesterday and drank roughly half a bottle of Jameson and some beer. Today: absolute killer hangover + flu and some fever


----------



## Jarmake

Hangover + flu = the worst feeling.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

crystal skull vodka:cool name and bottle, mediocre overpriced vodka.


----------



## Jarmake

KnightBrolaire said:


> crystal skull vodka:cool name and bottle, mediocre overpriced vodka.



Doesn't really surprise me... Canada doesn't really shout 'great vodka' to me


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jarmake said:


> Doesn't really surprise me... Canada doesn't really shout 'great vodka' to me


I've been consistently disappointed by high shelf vodka. there's no huge appreciable difference like there is with irish whiskey/scotch when you jump up in price. I'm going back to svedka/smirnoff, it's cheap and does the job just fine


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> crystal skull vodka:cool name and bottle, mediocre overpriced vodka.



You mean the vodka owned by actor Dan Aykroyd and his artist buddy that's filtered through "magic quartz rocks" at an industrial distillery isn't the best ever? 

The commercial for this stuff felt like a fake commercial you'd see in a Peter Segal film. So, it's pretty great. 

Vodka is one of those spirits you can buy cheap, but not too cheap. Really, anything in a glass bottle will do. When you go more expensive you run into goofy stuff like "diamond filtration" and "triple extra filtration" and all kinds of BS. I run Primary and Final filtration systems for a living, and it's all marketing junk. 

The biggest factor with large batch production vodka is the mix-down water. They distill to 95%+ and blend with water to hit the proof on the bottle. Go with a vodka made someplace with good tap water, because that's typically what they use to blend. Some make their own water, but that's usually the more expensive stuff. 

Personally, I think Tito's is probably the best of the reasonably priced stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> You mean the vodka owned by actor Dan Aykroyd and his artist buddy that's filtered through "magic quartz rocks" at an industrial distillery isn't the best ever?
> 
> The commercial for this stuff felt like a fake commercial you'd see in a Peter Segal film. So, it's pretty great.
> 
> Vodka is one of those spirits you can buy cheap, but not too cheap. Really, anything in a glass bottle will do. When you go more expensive you run into goofy stuff like "diamond filtration" and "triple extra filtration" and all kinds of BS. I run Primary and Final filtration systems for a living, and it's all marketing junk.
> 
> The biggest factor with large batch production vodka is the mix-down water. They distill to 95%+ and blend with water to hit the proof on the bottle. Go with a vodka made someplace with good tap water, because that's typically what they use to blend. Some make their own water, but that's usually the more expensive stuff.
> 
> Personally, I think Tito's is probably the best of the reasonably priced stuff.


I'm not going to lie, I bought it just because I wanted the skull bottle 
titos is good. pinnacle is solid for the price too. It really doesn't matter to me since I pretty much always mix my vodka (only masochists drink it straight regularly). I've tried basically all the 30$ and under vodka I can get my hands on over the years, and so long as it's not white wolf or karkov, I'm a happy man.


----------



## Jarmake

I find that basic, off the shelf russian standard or smirnoff is good enough if you want to get drunk... There's some stuff that I wouldn't give to my worst enemy. Like skyy-vodka. Ew.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm not going to lie, I bought it just because I wanted the skull bottle
> titos is good. pinnacle is solid for the price too. It really doesn't matter to me since I pretty much always mix my vodka (only masochists drink it straight regularly). I've tried basically all the 30$ and under vodka I can get my hands on over the years, and so long as it's not white wolf or karkov, I'm a happy man.



I got a bottle of their "Aurora Edition" as a wedding present and kept the bottle. That thing is cool as fuck. 

Pinnacle isn't too bad. Most of the time I just pick up a big bottle of Kirkland Premium (Grey Goose) at Costco.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> I got a bottle of their "Aurora Edition" as a wedding present and kept the bottle. That thing is cool as fuck.
> 
> Pinnacle isn't too bad. Most of the time I just pick up a big bottle of Kirkland Premium (Grey Goose) at Costco.


I thought about getting that version instead, but can't justify an extra 30$ for a cool paintjob. Kirkland is good, that's all my mom drinks anymore. I guess I'm just in a weird spot where I remember slumming it for years through college, so it hurts spending 20-30$ on booze. The irony is I've probably spent more on pickups this year than on booze in the last 5 years


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> I thought about getting that version instead, but can't justify an extra 30$ for a cool paintjob. Kirkland is good, that's all my mom drinks anymore. I guess I'm just in a weird spot where I remember slumming it for years through college, so it hurts spending 20-30$ on booze. The irony is I've probably spent more on pickups this year than on booze in the last 5 years



That's how I feel about buying beer. I get an unlimited supply for practically free, but still like trying new stuff.


----------



## Kaura

When I still drank, my favorite vodka was basic Stolichnaya. Served room-temperature of course.  I just didn't buy all the praise towards Russian Standard. Both the Platinum and the normal version just tasted too "clean" to me. Stolichnaya wasn't maybe as pure but it had some character, so to speak.

And I don't know if it counts but I had one alcohol-free Beck's last night. Technically it has 0,3% alcohol so there goes my 6 months of sobriety.


----------



## p0ke

Jarmake said:


> Hangover + flu = the worst feeling.



Not really to be honest  Sunburn + hangover is even worse -> one time in Australia me and my dad drank a shitload (one 90% grappa bottle and almost two whole bottles of scotch + more) and it was a really sunny day. I'm pale af, so the next day the sunburn and hangover were literally so bad, I couldn't get out of bed.



Kaura said:


> And I don't know if it counts but I had one alcohol-free Beck's last night. Technically it has 0,3% alcohol so there goes my 6 months of sobriety.


Nah, doesn't count IMO.


----------



## Steinmetzify

It’s Christmas, I’ve been drinking for 3 straight days. 

Yee haw


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Nah, doesn't count IMO.



I guessed so. Stuff with so little alcohol probably doesn't even have chance to reach your blood flow even if you drank a gallon of it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Time for beer.....I haven't had a drink all Year! 

Heineken and Corona for me tonight.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mmmmmm moscato


----------



## Leviathus

Christmas came late this year! Thanks Mom...


----------



## lurè

Finally restored my language skills after 3 weeks of various wines.


----------



## Beefmuffin

I've recently stumbled upon a combo that I've really been enjoying. Code Red Mtn Dew with a Lime Rum (I personally use Cpt Morgan Lime when I can find it around here but if not, I've found Don Q Limon works well too). Even with a stronger mix ratio, it is extremely easy to drink and tastes awesome. I don't typically drink much but December and January have a good way of bringing it back for a bit haha.


----------



## Jarmake

My brother had his 40th bday last weekend and my sister and his gf arranged a surprise party for him. Most of his old childhood friends were there and our sister and I too, ofcourse... There was a lot of good music, good friends, good laughs and a buttload of alcohol to consume.

And I overdid it by a freaking mile. I can't remember when was the last time I was so damn drunk. I didn't sleep the earlier night, then didn't really eat anything during the day and drank so much that when there came a time to go to bar I just laid my sleeping bag on the floor and stayed there when everyone else went.

Well, when at 5 am people came back to sleep I had sprayed liquids from both of my ends like 20 times already and hadn't slept a minute.

My train left at 11am that morning and I was on it for 6 hours. Oh god that wasn't nice at all.


----------



## cwhitey2

I worked Extreme Beer Fest in Boston this past weekend for my local brewery (Beer Tree).

It was the best beer fest I have ever been to. Met a lot of great people and brewery's. Drank until I couldn't and got to explore Boston a little (I have never been there).


----------



## Leviathus

"A shot and a brew Shellie, and keep 'em comin'..."


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## sezna

I accidentally challenged my Chinese uncle to a drinking contest at a family dinner through a lack of cultural understanding and cues last night. That was an unfortunate mistake. Very sitcom-esque, though.


----------



## sezna

LordIronSpatula said:


> Haha, I thought I was in Unpopular Opinions for a second. I agree. In fact I think a lot of the big West Coast breweries (Stone in particular) are in a "hoppiness" pissing contest, and a lot of people drink their beers because they're "in."
> 
> Lately I've been all about Bavarian dunkelweizens. They're sweet, malty and roasty--basically the opposite of a West Coast IPA. Ayinger's Celebrator is probably my favorite but the Korbinian from Weihenstephaner is also excellent. Of course, these are not at all conducive to weight loss.





KnightBrolaire said:


> sierra nevada and lagunitas are prob the biggest west coast offenders in my book. here in MN we have summit and surly doing basically the same thing (over hop basically every beer they make, even when the flavor profile doesn't call for it). Summit came out with an abomination that they called a czech style pilsner, but it was hopped like a west coast IPA. It was disgusting.



i’m sorry but I might be part of the demographic you so hate. I just love hops and hoppy flavors. I love Sierra Nevada IPAs, although I find Stone a bit boring and plain. I’m from Texas and we have probably 30 breweries in every town, and they all have their own double IPA face melter brews. If you’re not a big IPA drinker, I can see you thinking theyre all the same, but they really do vary a lot in flavor, texture, balance, and complexity. 

After a long hot day outside, a cold IPA in a chilled glass is the most refreshing feeling.


----------



## chipchappy

I've been drinkin'


----------



## 777timesgod

Not to brag but I downed a whole bottle this weekend of the bad boy below produced by James White and... (sees older posts)... oh wrong thread I guess.


----------



## p0ke

Went on a boat cruise with my wife in the weekend - didn't drink that much there, but I bought a few beers to bring home


----------



## SenorDingDong

p0ke said:


> Went on a boat cruise




Do they not have Heineken where you're from? Goddamn.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

SenorDingDong said:


> Do they not have Heineken where you're from? Goddamn.


Heineken is that one brand that has all the other brands. I know that Finland has at least two beer brands that is owned by Heineken, but isn't named Heineken. The Dutch used to have innovation and future in banks and trade, but now mostly just Heineken


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

These past couple days have been fueled by Chambord+Vodka+Blackberry ginger ale. I call it:


----------



## sezna

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> These past couple days have been fueled by Chambord+Vodka+Blackberry ginger ale. I call it:


as a houstonian i gotta say youre missing the core ingredient for lean


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

sezna said:


> as a houstonian i gotta say youre missing the core ingredient for lean


I'm from Baltimore....I know all about it.

I'm also not a crackhead, so...there's that lol


----------



## Metropolis

SenorDingDong said:


> Do they not have Heineken where you're from? Goddamn.



It's tax free, without recycling deposit in the price and imported beers are always overpriced in here anyway. Even when it's basic lager like Heineken.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sezna said:


> i’m sorry but I might be part of the demographic you so hate. I just love hops and hoppy flavors. I love Sierra Nevada IPAs, although I find Stone a bit boring and plain. I’m from Texas and we have probably 30 breweries in every town, and they all have their own double IPA face melter brews. If you’re not a big IPA drinker, I can see you thinking theyre all the same, but they really do vary a lot in flavor, texture, balance, and complexity.
> 
> After a long hot day outside, a cold IPA in a chilled glass is the most refreshing feeling.


it's not that I hate all IPAs, moreso that I detest super high IBU beers, which tend to overwhelmingly be IPAs ime. I'm also not a fan of super hoppy/resiny beers since they tend to leave a nasty mouthfeel. 
I like a good mellow session IPA on occasion like Ballast Point's Mango Even Keel.


----------



## p0ke

SenorDingDong said:


> Do they not have Heineken where you're from? Goddamn.



Yeah, we do, but the reason I bought lots of it is because it's cheap af. Like Metropolis said, it's tax and recycling deposit free, so 24 cans of Heineken cost less than you'd pay for a 6-pack in a supermarket here. That's also 5% Heineken in 355ml cans, the ones I'd buy in the supermarket are 4,7% in 330ml cans. The .3% makes a surprisingly big difference in taste, imo. Also I prefer Heineken over general Finnish beer.


----------



## p0ke

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Heineken is that one brand that has all the other brands. I know that Finland has at least two beer brands that is owned by Heineken, but isn't named Heineken. The Dutch used to have innovation and future in banks and trade, but now mostly just Heineken



Yeah, or actually, Heineken makes "license" versions of many beers. For example the Asahi (Japanese beer, really good imo) we get here is made by them. We do have actual Heineken in shops but like I wrote before, it's waaaay more expensive than on the boat.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Any fans of scotch and single malts on here? I got these two beauties around Christmas and I think I'm finally gonna crack them open tonight.

View media item 1643
They're part of a Nordic inspired limited run by Highland Park, both aged 17 years but taste different and aptly named The Light and The Dark for their own notes and overall profiles. Fancy schmancy stuff apparently, stoked to see how they go down.


----------



## Leviathus

Got some Jim Beam on the rocks aww yeaauuuh.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> For example the Asahi (Japanese beer, really good imo) we get here is made by them.



Used to be good, imo. Back when you could only buy it from Alko, it was bottled in Czech Republic and had 5,0% ABV. These days at least the supermarket version is bottled in Italy, has 5,2% ABV and it's terrible. I guess you have to go to Japan to get good Asahi these days.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> These days at least the supermarket version is bottled in Italy, has 5,2% ABV and it's terrible. I guess you have to go to Japan to get good Asahi these days.



I haven't bought it since the law changed, what a shame if that's the case  And yeah the proper Japanese version is the best (been there, drunk that). They also sell it in pretty much every kind of can and bottle you can imagine, everything from a mini 15cl can to 1l  And the 1L cans are available in vending machines...


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Kaura

Came to a bar for an after work beer. Some chick asked if I could sell her a few cigs. Gave them for free because why not. Then a few minutes later she brought me a shot (of jalu*, finns get this). Good thing I have a day off tomorrow.


----------



## beerandbeards

I’ve been into bourbon for a while but I’ve been trying to develop my palate. I’m a big fan of Buffalo trace Distillery’s products.
Eagle Rare, Weller, EH Taylor.

Got a bottle from a local distillery in CT from Litchfield Distillery Cask Strength Bourbon. Very interesting stuff


----------



## mongey

any home brewers ?

I got 4 batches in the bottle that are drinkable at the moment


8.5% dubbel . this came out pretty good . was trying more of a duvel clone but it ended up darker and more like a dubbel than a golden Belgian . been on the bottle 4 months which for me is a really long time for bee rto last . its only an occasional drinker.
6.0% calypso saison. this is almost gone . 5 bottles left . turned out a great beer. finished at 1.000. saision dry . dry hopped with calypso
5.8% APA. nice beer . tried something different from usual pale ale I make . grist is 50% munch , 45% wheat and 5% carahell. its tasty the munich and wheat balance nicely
4.7% Belgian pale . all pilsner with WLP550 ,simple belgian pale . nice simple drinker


got a Belgian IPA in the fermenter at the moment which I reused the Belgian pale yeast .Brewing a US IPA tomorrow . aiming for around 7% and use all the hops i have for 80+ IBU . see how it goes


----------



## p0ke

mongey said:


> any home brewers ?
> 
> I got 4 batches in the bottle that are drinkable at the moment
> 
> 
> 8.5% dubbel . this came out pretty good . was trying more of a duvel clone but it ended up darker and more like a dubbel than a golden Belgian . been on the bottle 4 months which for me is a really long time for bee rto last . its only an occasional drinker.
> 6.0% calypso saison. this is almost gone . 5 bottles left . turned out a great beer. finished at 1.000. saision dry . dry hopped with calypso
> 5.8% APA. nice beer . tried something different from usual pale ale I make . grist is 50% munch , 45% wheat and 5% carahell. its tasty the munich and wheat balance nicely
> 4.7% Belgian pale . all pilsner with WLP550 ,simple belgian pale . nice simple drinker
> 
> 
> got a Belgian IPA in the fermenter at the moment which I reused the Belgian pale yeast .Brewing a US IPA tomorrow . aiming for around 7% and use all the hops i have for 80+ IBU . see how it goes



That's a lot of different brews going, cool! I guess you're making pretty small batches? I've only made one 20 liter batch of wheat beer (which turned out awesome) so far, but even that lasted me almost half a year since I don't drink that much beer anymore. I think I'll be brewing some more soon, though. Some IPA or APA possibly...


----------



## mongey

p0ke said:


> That's a lot of different brews going, cool! I guess you're making pretty small batches? I've only made one 20 liter batch of wheat beer (which turned out awesome) so far, but even that lasted me almost half a year since I don't drink that much beer anymore. I think I'll be brewing some more soon, though. Some IPA or APA possibly...


I do 19 to 26 liter batches depending on how strong the beer is. 

I have been on a brewing mission. I’m a beer guy and have pretty much been brewing everything i drink.


----------



## p0ke

Just ordered the ingredients for my next brew  It's gonna be some pink grapefruit IPA, let's see how that turns out...


----------



## SenorDingDong

Been working my way through my first of two cases of KBS.


----------



## mongey

p0ke said:


> Just ordered the ingredients for my next brew  It's gonna be some pink grapefruit IPA, let's see how that turns out...


nice

are you using grapefruit juice or just the peel in the boil ?


----------



## Empryrean

havin myself a glass of glenmorangie 10 and jammin some revocation while I browse the interweb. pretty good night honestly.


----------



## beerandbeards

Picked up a bottle of Woodfor Reserve Double Oaked. The nose was chocolate covered cherries, maybe carrot cake. Taste was the same but finished with espresso and a hint of hazelnut. It is a delicious non-challenging bourbon


----------



## p0ke

mongey said:


> nice
> 
> are you using grapefruit juice or just the peel in the boil ?



Just the peel I think - I was thinking about putting both but then it might be a bit overpowering.

As for drinking: I turned 30 on Saturday and drank so much beer, I'm still a bit hungover now


----------



## mongey

p0ke said:


> Just the peel I think - I was thinking about putting both but then it might be a bit overpowering.
> 
> As for drinking: I turned 30 on Saturday and drank so much beer, I'm still a bit hungover now


yeah, Think its one of those things it will take a few batches to dial in right. better to start small

I like the brew dog Elvis juice grapefruit IPA . I need to brew it one day

brew wise its in autumn here now so time for some darker beers .

next weekend going to brew an 5.5% american brown ale which I am using as a yeast starter for a arrogant bastard ale clone after that


----------



## Steinmetzify

Arrogant Bastard is my favorite beer ever.


----------



## mongey

steinmetzify said:


> Arrogant Bastard is my favorite beer ever.



its def one of my faves. especially as a winter beer .My local bottle shop can't get it anymore so brewing my own. may take a few batches to get it right 

but my version will be $2 a 750ml vs $12 for a pint can at the shop ,so I wont have my wife rolling her eyes every time i have one


----------



## sezna

Just had some of the Kilchoman ImPex sherry cask...didn’t taste like sherried scotch to me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Just bought the Arrogant Bastard Enter Night Pilsner and it tastes like shit. It tastes more like an IPA than a traditional pilsner with how hoppy it is. It's not terribly bitter but the hoppy/resin taste does not work in a pilsner at all imo.
This is the worst thing Metallica has collaborated on since Lulu


----------



## beerandbeards

KnightBrolaire said:


> This is the worst thing Metallica has collaborated on since Lulu



They did collaborate with Master Distiller Dave Pickerall to create Blackened Whiskey. I haven’t tried it because I can’t find it. I heard mixed or mediocre reviews on it. Dave Pickerall was a super famous and respected distiller so I’d say it could be enjoyable


----------



## KnightBrolaire

beerandbeards said:


> They did collaborate with Master Distiller Dave Pickerall to create Blackened Whiskey. I haven’t tried it because I can’t find it. I heard mixed or mediocre reviews on it. Dave Pickerall was a super famous and respected distiller so I’d say it could be enjoyable


ehh I'll pass, I'm not a big whiskey fan. As far as band related beers go, the megadeth beer collab with Unibroue was pretty good, same with the Trooper Ale from Robinsons.


----------



## sezna

beerandbeards said:


> They did collaborate with Master Distiller Dave Pickerall to create Blackened Whiskey. I haven’t tried it because I can’t find it. I heard mixed or mediocre reviews on it. Dave Pickerall was a super famous and respected distiller so I’d say it could be enjoyable


im a huge whiskey fan, scotch and bourbon. Blackened is pretty much a low end bourbon being priced at $50.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> Trooper Ale from Robinsons.



That's one of my favorite beers, actually. I'd drink a lot of it if it wasn't so goddamned expensive


----------



## LordCashew

SenorDingDong said:


> View attachment 68241
> Been working my way through my first of two cases of KBS.


Whoa, a lot of liquid carbs in those boxes!

Incidentally, I find that KBS pairs very well with cinnamon rolls...


----------



## mongey

SenorDingDong said:


> View attachment 68241
> Been working my way through my first of two cases of KBS.


lol

a single bottle of KBS is $19 here in australia.$340 a case . whats the price there ? 


https://www.boozebud.com/p/founders...MIj7Sl7Y_l4QIVx4BwCh0Eigb8EAQYASABEgIomvD_BwE


----------



## Kaura

May Day 

Only Europeans get this.


----------



## BlackSG91

I don't drink anymore but when I did I drank a whole assortment of beers and spirits. As far as band related brews go I had this one a few times and I must say it was pretty good and it did the trick. It tasted almost like your typical German beer.








;>)/


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> May Day



I didn't even notice really being that drunk, but I had a fair bit of a hangover the next day  We had a bunch of friends over at our place and BBQ'd stuff and made donuts and all that stuff. Apart from drinking it, me and my friend finally started brewing the grapefruit IPA I mentioned earlier, and it's now been in the fermenter for almost a week, bubbling away nicely.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I actually found some decent semi-local beers recently. Lupine HellHound Lager, Bald Man Honey Kolsch, Carver County Kolsch. All of them are super drinkable and perfect for warmer weather. Plus I finally found a place around here that consistently stocks Wasatch's apricot hefe, which has been one of my favorite beers for a while. 
Hopefully Uinta and sierra bring back their Gose beers for the summer.


----------



## SenorDingDong

mongey said:


> lol
> 
> a single bottle of KBS is $19 here in australia.$340 a case . whats the price there ?
> 
> 
> https://www.boozebud.com/p/founders...MIj7Sl7Y_l4QIVx4BwCh0Eigb8EAQYASABEgIomvD_BwE




I got a hookup, paid 140 a case, which is super low. On shelf they go for 25 a 4 pack, 8 for a single. There is also usually a pretty stern limit. I spend a LOT with my craft guy, so I was lucky enough, and he was generous enough, to sell me both cases for under 300 total.


----------



## SenorDingDong

LordIronSpatula said:


> Whoa, a lot of liquid carbs in those boxes!
> 
> Incidentally, I find that KBS pairs very well with cinnamon rolls...




Also phenomenal with French fries when I'm feeling like a fat fuck lol.


----------



## p0ke

^ Brewing all done. Now I just need to keep it in a warm place for 2 weeks and then 1 week in the fridge. 10 liters of beer doesn't look like much when you present it this way (I made a 23l batch 50:50 with a friend).


----------



## p0ke

Went on a boat cruise with my wife again and she got so drunk, I almost had to carry her  Someone might wonder why I go on cruises so often - it's because it's basically like going to a hotel but a lot cheaper and you get to buy tax free alcohol. Anyway, Poets of the Fall were playing on the boat, and to my surprise they play 7-strings (and 5-string bass). One guitarist played a UV and the other had the exact same Royal Blue RG1527 I have. Don't know if they're famous anywhere else but at least they're pretty big here. They sounded pretty good live too, even though it's not quite my cup of tea.


----------



## Leviathus

Chris said:


> Been drinkin?



Yeaaah buddy!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Trying some Grand Cru Rodenbach. I'm still salty that Sierra didn't bring back their Cactus Gose. That was a super tasty summer beer.


----------



## p0ke

My grapefruit IPA just went in the fridge yesterday - one more week and it should be all done


----------



## Ralyks

Had a Jack and Ginger Ale for Father's day because while I don't drink anymore, fuck it, it's Father's day.


----------



## Kaura

Bought a bottle of Jim Beam for Midsummer. Couldn't wait and made myself a drink with some coke.


----------



## p0ke

Midsummer... We had some friends over and went in the sauna once the kids had gone to sleep. Then after the sauna, at about 2 am, the women went to sleep. I was also pretty much ready to go to sleep, but then we figured it's midsummer once a year so let's keep going. So we listened to some humppa until 5 in the morning and drank a whole 1l bottle of Jameson  It wasn't exactly the smartest option, so to speak...


----------



## Kaura

_Midsummer...
_
Went surprisingly smoothly, even though I drank for 3 days straight. At least for once I remembered to drink shit ton of water so that helped. Just gotta make sure I bring my own beer next year. I don't know what the hell my dad was thinking but dark lager doesn't exactly scream summer beer to me...


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> I don't know what the hell my dad was thinking but dark lager doesn't exactly scream summer beer to me...



Maybe he got it cheap somewhere  I mainly drank my self made grapefruit IPA and that was pretty damned perfect. We went a little bit overkill with the beer - I had 2x24 normal beers + the 10L of the IPA I made, then there was some communication problem and my friends also brought 2x24 and a bag of mixed half liter cans, so we had something like 50 liters of beer for basically two people to drink


----------



## Kaura

Bought a 6.76280454 fl oz. bottle of Jim Beam and some strong wine, and some beer. Let's get this Friday started.


----------



## Kaura

Went to see Unearth last night. Got so drunk that I took my shirt off and did some hardcore kid dancing in the pit. Also, I lost my debit card and it takes at least a week until I get a new one (not the first time this has happened...)


----------



## Kaura

Typical one day trip to Tallinnn (Estonia). My dad wishes I would be dead, I wish I would be dead and my mom is acting like everything is on control. See you on the (Tallinn) market square in December.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I have not been drinking, but I’m about to start. 

I’ll see you guys later.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Totally drinking now, the fuck is UP


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought a bunch of 500ml boxes of wine to get hammered on since i'm bored of beer and I want to "expand my palate".


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought a bunch of 500ml boxes of wine to get hammered on since i'm bored of beer and I want to "expand my palate".



Buy Imbibe by David Wondrich. I never realized how many drinks I have the stuff to make until I started reading it.


----------



## p0ke

Finished all my grapefruit IPA's a few weeks ago, so bottles are ready for the next brew, which should be done fermenting by next weekend. Roasted caramel stout coming this time. I figured that'll be a nice x-mas beer


----------



## Leviathus

I've been drinking. And i swear i'm trying my hardest not to shitpost.


----------



## Steinmetzify

p0ke said:


> Finished all my grapefruit IPA's a few weeks ago, so bottles are ready for the next brew, which should be done fermenting by next weekend. Roasted caramel stout coming this time. I figured that'll be a nice x-mas beer



Shit, now I really want a grapefruit IPA



Leviathus said:


> I've been drinking. And i swear i'm trying my hardest not to shitpost.



I, also, have been drinking and this post reminded me not to shitpost


----------



## Steinmetzify

Fuck it, I shitposted I can be forgiven


----------



## p0ke

steinmetzify said:


> Shit, now I really want a grapefruit IPA



It was very good, definitely recommended!


----------



## Leviathus

Got some pumpkin beer with some cinnamon/brown sugar on the rim of the glass. Fall is here!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Been drinkin hacker pschorr marzen and left hand marzen


----------



## Darchetype

The Walking Dead Wine. It was ok. I'm not a wine expert (or even drinker) by any means. They sold me on the label and branding only. I bought it on an impulse. And that's all I have to say


----------



## cwhitey2

Well I went to Great American Beer Fest on oct 4th and it took me this long to recover (just kidding, hangovers dont effect me).

Easily one of the greatest beer experiences i have had in my life. Met a lot of fantastic people and drank too much great beer.

Cant wait to do it again next year!


----------



## p0ke

Darchetype said:


> The Walking Dead Wine. It was ok. I'm not a wine expert (or even drinker) by any means. They sold me on the label and branding only. I bought it on an impulse. And that's all I have to say



The same happened to me with the Slayer wine a couple of years ago. It was pretty good, but not what you'd expect from a 20€ bottle (it might've been even more expensive, I don't remember).
In general, I like almost any red wine that says Cabernet Sauvignon on it. Even the cheapest (6.50€/bottle) ones are pretty good.


----------



## p0ke

Gave the roasted caramel stout a go yesterday - still needs to sit in the fridge for a few weeks. It's pretty good already, but needs a bit more depth to it still.

Also, like I've posted a bit all over the place, I just returned from an all inclusive holiday where basically the only thing I drank was beer  Well, that's a lie, I did have a few glasses of red wine, prosecco etc. too. I wasn't really drunk at any point, but I certainly drank a lot. The local beer (Zythos Vap) was pretty good too.


----------



## Leviathus

Nothin' like some Tito's and an extra 2am...


----------



## NotDonVito

I finally tried Four Loko, never buying that shit again lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NotDonVito said:


> I finally tried Four Loko, never buying that shit again lol.



The appeal, like the original Sparks recipe, was the inclusion of caffeine and other ingredients regularly found in energy drinks. I don't think anyone ever drank them purely for taste. They did away with that maybe a decade ago. 

Those were some wild times.


----------



## NotDonVito

MaxOfMetal said:


> The appeal, like the original Sparks recipe, was the inclusion of caffeine and other ingredients regularly found in energy drinks. I don't think anyone ever drank them purely for taste. They did away with that maybe a decade ago.
> 
> Those were some wild times.


Yeah I read they got rid of the caffeine around 2010, but I still had the feeling as if I were doing jager bombs


----------



## Kaura

I always thought it was the exact opposite. That they got rid off the alcohol and just sold them as normal energy drinks. Mandela effect?

Nevermind, really enjoying my current work schedule since I have mondays and tuesdays off. Sundays are suddenly the best day of the week. Enjoying some beers after a long weeks work.


----------



## Kaura

I can't remember the last time I had Saturday off so I got myself a bottle of Famous Grouse. It's worse than I remembered. Thank god I bought some Coke to blend it with. Tomorrow I have my workplace's x-mas party and an evening shift on Sunday. It's going to be an interesting weekend, for sure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Shiner holiday cheer. it's like a dunkelweizen with a hint of peaches and I love it.


----------



## BornToLooze

I've been off since Wednesday because of Turkey Day. I've been drinking Mai Tais and Daiquiris because I've been on a tiki kick. But I've run into a problem.







So right now I'm drinking whiskey sours with a little maraschino in them.


----------



## Boofchuck

I punched a hole in my lip with a tuning peg after dropping my guitar while studying for finals tomorrow. I patched it up. Now I'm drinking beer and getting back to studying.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

Just knocking back some Guava Cruisers


----------



## Leviathus

You ever measure your chops between drink 2 and drink 4?


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

Leviathus said:


> You ever measure your chops between drink 2 and drink 4?



Gets worse.


----------



## Leviathus

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> Gets worse.



After #4 you mean...


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

Leviathus said:


> After #4 you mean...



Between 3 and 4. Most noticeable from 4 onwards. I get all my playing done before drinks.


----------



## Leviathus

well what about bong hits?


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

Leviathus said:


> well what about bong hits?



that’s where the creativity lives. IMO


----------



## KnightBrolaire

been on a porter kick lately.


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> been on a porter kick lately.



A pOrTeR kick? Don't you know thee aftermath me dear Alex?




;>)/


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Maker's, 2 or 3 rocks, clean simple effective with rips between sips.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

wedge_destroyer said:


> Maker's, 2 or 3 rocks, clean simple effective with rips between sips.



I’m one or the other, otherwise I get white college girl drunk. Proper munted.


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> I’m one or the other, otherwise I get white college girl drunk. Proper munted.



I get it, and see it often have caused it a few times as well. However if you had my line of work, and all that it often entails you'd smoke while drinking too

Although I had to add some sprite, cotton mouth and whiskey arent really friends....


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

wedge_destroyer said:


> I get it, and see it often have caused it a few times as well. However if you had my line of work, and all that it often entails you'd smoke while drinking too
> 
> Although I had to add some sprite, cotton mouth and whiskey arent really friends....



What’s your line of work if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Trainwreck

Keepin it ghetto tonight. Vodka and red Powerade plus Jagermeister.


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> What’s your line of work if you don’t mind me asking?



Live audio, full production stagework, so depending on the day, im throwing stage decks, or hanging Pa and wiring stages then mixing or loading in a musical and tieing them into a house rig in a theatre, or babysitting mics on random corporate/benefit auctions and shit. Sometimes I still end up in bars with a cover band for a weekend for shits and giggles after too long in a theatre. Hell I spent half the summer in Ohio mixing smaller county acts. Winter time means theatres for the union.

Actually my handle on here is a reference to being a monitor guy; because who blows the speakers? The guy turning knobs.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

wedge_destroyer said:


> Live audio, full production stagework, so depending on the day, im throwing stage decks, or hanging Pa and wiring stages then mixing or loading in a musical and tieing them into a house rig in a theatre, or babysitting mics on random corporate/benefit auctions and shit. Sometimes I still end up in bars with a cover band for a weekend for shits and giggles after too long in a theatre. Hell I spent half the summer in Ohio mixing smaller county acts. Winter time means theatres for the union.
> 
> Actually my handle on here is a reference to being a monitor guy; because who blows the speakers? The guy turning knobs.



Shit man sounds like a pretty full on job. The name Wedge Destroyer makes sense now haha. You guys make the rock go


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> Shit man sounds like a pretty full on job. The name Wedge Destroyer makes sense now haha. You guys make the rock go



Indeed we do even if the rock happens to be a ballet lol.

It can be, it actually took more time when I was a production manager for a large club, less physical but having to more time consuming and stressful, getting it all sorted ahead of time, so it rolls smoothly day of.


----------



## p0ke

X-mas with the family... After the kids went to bed, Trivial Pursuit and wine pretty much until everyone passed out around the table. Strangely no hangover today!


----------



## Grindspine

Maker's Mark in Kona coffee this Christmas holiday morning!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Peppermint schnapps+ hot cocoa= perfect xmas drink.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> Peppermint schnapps+ hot cocoa= perfect xmas drink.



I prefer to replace the peppermint with Stroh (80%)


----------



## Ralyks

Yup. Also a chance to finally use my Yakuza 6 whiskey glass and stone set.


----------



## Leviathus

Got some Titos, streamin' the big game. Very chillin.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought a bottle of Jager Cold brew. It's actually not bad lol


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought a bottle of Jager Cold brew. It's actually not bad lol



Oh you shouldn't get drunk at all me sexy Alex, especially when I can hug you & squeeze you & name you George!!!




;>)/


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought a bottle of Jager Cold brew. It's actually not bad lol



Sounds so bad that it might actually be good. 

Right now I'm just having one pint of shitty lager before hitting the bed to get through the last, 9th day at work in a row and then I'll have 5 days off. Drunk shitposting ahead.


----------



## p0ke

Haven't been drinking much lately, but now I need to start warning up since I'll be going to the Nordic Metal Cruise on Saturday  So I started off very lightly and had one roasted caramel stout yesterday. A few years ago I could easily drink like 20 beers and still go to work the next day - now I was already a bit drunk after that one beer... That's how little I've been drinking lately...


----------



## sleewell

Got some bells hopslam for rehearsal tonight. One of my favorite beers.


----------



## Kaura

Decided to hit the local pub last night because I ran out of beer. Woke up finding my Ibanez RG1570 laying on the floor with a nasty ding on the 5th fret.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Free beer for the drinkers

https://onmilwaukee.com/bars/articles/miller-free-beer-leap-day.html


----------



## BornToLooze

Kaura said:


> Decided to hit the local pub last night because I ran out of beer. Woke up finding my Ibanez RG1570 laying on the floor with a nasty ding on the 5th fret.



It could be worse. One time I woke with a new set of pickups in one of my guitars. 

Remember, don't drink and raid your parts box.

Had a video on how to make a Lion's Tail on youtube, so a made a couple, and they're pretty damn good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

weather got good so I made some moscow mules


----------



## BornToLooze

I was making an Old Fashioned and the little pourer top came off the bottle. So I'm adding sugar and bitters to about 3/4 a glass of bonded whiskey. I like whiskey neat, but there's just enough sugar and bitters to ruin it.

Basically going for the Old Fashioned version of this at this point.


----------



## Leviathus

Birthday's tomorrow, gettin' started with some vodka tonics. I'll try my best not to post anything too stupid tonight lol...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

monkey shoulder scotch.


----------



## Jarmake

Just a lil bit drunk, going to the showers, feeling down as usual and listening to Rabea Massaad's asylum. Damn.


----------



## p0ke

A friend invited me to their smoke sauna, so I went and drank all the beer and rum I had left. Probably won't be drinking much until the quarantine's over since I can't go on a boat cruise and buy tax free beer... Stupid me should've bought more last time.


----------



## p0ke

Bottling day today, so one month and our IPA will be ready to drink /m\


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hot and humid out today, so it's Radler time.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> Hot and humid out today, so it's Radler time.



Wish they'd still sold that here. One of my favorite summer drinks back in the day. Of course it's easy to do it just by combining beer and Sprite but it's just not the same.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> Wish they'd still sold that here. One of my favorite summer drinks back in the day. Of course it's easy to do it just by combining beer and Sprite but it's just not the same.


 You could just add lemon juice to the sprite/beer mix. I usually use Fresca or Squirt but I doubt those are available internationally.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> You could just add lemon juice to the sprite/beer mix. I usually use Fresca or Squirt but I doubt those are available internationally.



Can't say I've seen them. I remember drinking some off-brand lemon soda that kinda tasted like radler on it's own but I wonder if they even sell that anymore because I don't visit the store chain that used to sell it that often these days. Oh well, regular beer also does the job.


----------



## LordCashew

I once had a handcrafted radler that consisted of white ale, fresh-squeezed grapefruit juice and orange liqueur. It was pretty good. 

Is the drink you guys refer to a pre-made thing?


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Can't say I've seen them. I remember drinking some off-brand lemon soda that kinda tasted like radler on it's own but I wonder if they even sell that anymore because I don't visit the store chain that used to sell it that often these days. Oh well, regular beer also does the job.



Just buy actual lemons or limes and squeeze that into the beer? That's what I used to do back in the day when I bought Karjala or other beer that doesn't taste good on its own 
Regular beer does the trick normally, but when you drink a lot of it, I like to drink a Radler or two in between to mix it up a little. Long drinks or cider also work, but those are usually a bit too sweet and that makes the next beer taste pretty bad, so Radlers are pretty much the optimal solution. Of course the healthy thing to do would be to drink water or other non-alcoholic stuff in between, but I always tend to forget 



LordIronSpatula said:


> I once had a handcrafted radler that consisted of white ale, fresh-squeezed grapefruit juice and orange liqueur. It was pretty good.
> 
> Is the drink you guys refer to a pre-made thing?



Kaura was probably referring to the Fosters Radler, I think that's pretty much the only pre-made one that's for sale over here. For example in Estonia, I recall seeing dozens of different brands of it, but here... none. My guess is that people didn't buy it because the alcohol per euro ratio is lower (Radlers have less alcohol than normal beer because half of it is some juice).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> I once had a handcrafted radler that consisted of white ale, fresh-squeezed grapefruit juice and orange liqueur. It was pretty good.
> 
> Is the drink you guys refer to a pre-made thing?


There's not many premade radlers in the usa from what I've seen, so I just make my own most of the time.
Stiegl makes a good radler if you want a premade option.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> There's not many premade radlers in the usa from what I've seen, so I just make my own most of the time.
> Stiegl makes a good radler if you want a premade option.



I probably don’t to be honest, I just wasn’t aware of their existence haha. Sounds like something that would be better made fresh. I do appreciate you guys answering my question though.

Is anyone else drinking more wine these days? My wife and I had accumulated a few cases over the past couple years. Now between no longer needing to study and write for grad school every evening and being perpetually stuck at home for dinner, we’ve probably increased our wine intake fivefold.

I mean, we’re getting a couple days out of each bottle which is actually pretty reasonable, but it still adds up after a couple months in quarantine...


----------



## p0ke

A friend graduated on Thursday, so we went for pussikalja (direct translation: bag beer -> buy beer from a shop and drink it at a park or similar) at a cliff nearby. Goddamn it felt good to get drunk with the guys again. View was pretty nice too. (But for whatever reason my phone just won't stick the photo here)


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> A friend graduated on Thursday, so we went for pussikalja (direct translation: bag beer -> buy beer from a shop and drink it at a park or similar) at a cliff nearby. Goddamn it felt good to get drunk with the guys again. View was pretty nice too. (But for whatever reason my phone just won't stick the photo here)



Man, I miss bag beering. There's not any good spots for that near where I live. There was this one bench just 20-30 meters from my door but they took it away.


----------



## p0ke

Ok, part of the link was missing. Here it is.


----------



## Kaura

Just came back from cycling and had my first bag beer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blueberry ale


----------



## DiezelMonster

I've been on a weight loss journey and have been trying to drink minimally to none, but This whole pandemic and violent new world order take over has made me want to drink again. So tonight is a cheat night, Pizza beer and wings haha


----------



## Kaura

Celebrated mid-summers Eve this weekend. Ended up downing 3 bottles of strong wine, a bottle of Jim Beam and like 30 beers.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Celebrated mid-summers Eve this weekend. Ended up downing 3 bottles of strong wine, a bottle of Jim Beam and like 30 beers.



On Friday I had a 24 pack of beer and my wife bought around 10 more special beers, and the friends we celebrated with had about the same... Well, guess what. On Saturday we had to go and buy more beer  So we bought another 2x24... The second one was left unopened, but the rest basically went. Also 6 bottles of sparkling wine disappeared, along with 2 liters of rum (we made mojitos)


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> On Friday I had a 24 pack of beer and my wife bought around 10 more special beers, and the friends we celebrated with had about the same... Well, guess what. On Saturday we had to go and buy more beer  So we bought another 2x24... The second one was left unopened, but the rest basically went. Also 6 bottles of sparkling wine disappeared, along with 2 liters of rum (we made mojitos)



Yeah, my sister's boyfriend brought over 40 bottles of some Japanese craft beers that he got for free. I was like, man, this is going to last us for whole summer but by Sunday everything was gone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Schells hefeweizen. it's ok.


----------



## Kaura

I clocked out from work at 7pm and it's 7:53am right now and I just cracked open my 20th beer or so...


----------



## Kobalt

Kaura said:


> I clocked out from work at 7pm and it's 7:53am right now and I just cracked open my 20th beer or so...


“Location: Vantaa, Finland”

Perrrrkele, where else, just like any other day then!


----------



## Kaura

Kobalt said:


> “Location: Vantaa, Finland”
> 
> Perrrrkele, where else, just like any other day then!



Yeah, pretty much. Yesterday I bought some whiskey, sake, vermouth and some beer. Ended up drinking a shot of the whiskey and about 10 beers and after that I was more than ready to hit the bed after a physically very demanding week.


----------



## soliloquy

i'm new to drinking. some life stances changed and triggered, so picked up drinking as a coping mechanism (I know, not a good thing).
quickly realized that i'm not a beer guy. The sheer amount that one has to drink to get to a light buzz, for me, personally, is not appealing. makes me feel bloated and uneasy.
Wine works better, but still not getting me what I'm looking for.

Started experimenting with whiskey/scotch/burbon/vodka/tequila etc and making cocktails at home. Have to say, i'm really enjoying the mixology aspect of things. As someone who enjoys different/various cuisine art, this really is fun for me. 

Now, with that said, I, for some reason, seem to have an unusually high tolerance to alcohol, considering i'm not too big (5'10 at 165lbs), and i have zero experience with alcohol. If i pace myself over a course of 2 hours, i can do 6 shots, and i'm still just lightly buzzed. I made the mistake of pushing myself and have the same thing over 10 minutes, and on an empty stomach, and didn't bother chasing it with anything. Felt my first hang over, which wasn't all that pleasant. But at least now i know how far i can push myself in public before i'm wasted. So, currently, its somewhere in the realm of 7 shots or higher.


----------



## Kaura

soliloquy said:


> i'm new to drinking. some life stances changed and triggered, so picked up drinking as a coping mechanism (I know, not a good thing).
> quickly realized that i'm not a beer guy. The sheer amount that one has to drink to get to a light buzz, for me, personally, is not appealing. makes me feel bloated and uneasy.
> Wine works better, but still not getting me what I'm looking for.
> 
> Started experimenting with whiskey/scotch/burbon/vodka/tequila etc and making cocktails at home. Have to say, i'm really enjoying the mixology aspect of things. As someone who enjoys different/various cuisine art, this really is fun for me.
> 
> Now, with that said, I, for some reason, seem to have an unusually high tolerance to alcohol, considering i'm not too big (5'10 at 165lbs), and i have zero experience with alcohol. If i pace myself over a course of 2 hours, i can do 6 shots, and i'm still just lightly buzzed. I made the mistake of pushing myself and have the same thing over 10 minutes, and on an empty stomach, and didn't bother chasing it with anything. Felt my first hang over, which wasn't all that pleasant. But at least now i know how far i can push myself in public before i'm wasted. So, currently, its somewhere in the realm of 7 shots or higher.



Damn, dude. I'm 170lbs and still can't handle hard liquor at all. Beer definitely has lost its effect. I can down 20 beers in one night and still not pass/black out. Thinking of getting some red and port wine tomorrow. And I still haven't opened the bottle of sake I got on Saturday.


----------



## soliloquy

Kaura said:


> Damn, dude. I'm 170lbs and still can't handle hard liquor at all. Beer definitely has lost its effect. I can down 20 beers in one night and still not pass/black out. Thinking of getting some red and port wine tomorrow. And I still haven't opened the bottle of sake I got on Saturday.



not exactly proud of my drinking, but now i'm also able to relate to people who had been drinking, and i could never relate to as I was too busy being straight edge for some reason.


----------



## Kaura

soliloquy said:


> not exactly proud of my drinking, but now i'm also able to relate to people who had been drinking, and i could never relate to as I was too busy being straight edge for some reason.



Imo, as long as it doesn't interfere with your everyday life then drink up.


----------



## soliloquy

Kaura said:


> Imo, as long as it doesn't interfere with your everyday life then drink up.



think, so far, what i'm enjoying is anything related to coffee, so irish coffee kinda of thing. Have yet to try Gin, and same goes for espresso martini.

Also, not sure what its called, as I'm making it up as I go, but:
Crown Royal Vanilla Whiskey + Gingerale + Lime on one rock (anything more, and i'm finding it dilutes it a tad too much)

not a fan of maple in my drinks, so I have this bottle of crown royal maple that i'm trying to chug, but its also not agreeing with me.

its fall, so may pick up an apple jack daniels, and some sort of salted caramel drink, and mix em together? or maybe that with apple cider of some sort?


----------



## Kaura

soliloquy said:


> think, so far, what i'm enjoying is anything related to coffee, so irish coffee kinda of thing. Have yet to try Gin, and same goes for espresso martini.
> 
> Also, not sure what its called, as I'm making it up as I go, but:
> Crown Royal Vanilla Whiskey + Gingerale + Lime on one rock (anything more, and i'm finding it dilutes it a tad too much)
> 
> not a fan of maple in my drinks, so I have this bottle of crown royal maple that i'm trying to chug, but its also not agreeing with me.
> 
> its fall, so may pick up an apple jack daniels, and some sort of salted caramel drink, and mix em together? or maybe that with apple cider of some sort?



Kinda sounds like Moscow Mule but vodka replaced with Crown Royal. 

I'm not too big on cocktails. I mean I would love to drink and prepare them but I'm too lazy and poor to get the ingredients. Since the days are getting shorter and chillier. I'm just switching to darker beers. Can't believe how difficult it's to find some good Munich-style dark lager these days. You'd think the selection has only gotten better over the years but these days it's just all these crazy pale ale and sour beer abominations.


----------



## LordCashew

soliloquy said:


> think, so far, what i'm enjoying is anything related to coffee, so irish coffee kinda of thing. Have yet to try Gin, and same goes for espresso martini.
> 
> Also, not sure what its called, as I'm making it up as I go, but:
> Crown Royal Vanilla Whiskey + Gingerale + Lime on one rock (anything more, and i'm finding it dilutes it a tad too much)
> 
> not a fan of maple in my drinks, so I have this bottle of crown royal maple that i'm trying to chug, but its also not agreeing with me.
> 
> its fall, so may pick up an apple jack daniels, and some sort of salted caramel drink, and mix em together? or maybe that with apple cider of some sort?



Sub some cocktail bitters (generally tastes like citrus and spice) for the lime in your whiskey drink and you’ve got an old fashioned. One of my faves. 

If you’re looking for a light-feeling drink that gets the job done, try gin and tonic. The botanical flavors in both the gin and tonic water can be quite effective at masking the alcohol. Some star anise and lime juice and zest will take it a step further. Or if you’re feeling really adventurous, lavender and cacao liqueur is a good way to fancy it up. 

My go-to fall drink is hot spiced cider with rye whiskey.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought some absolute gut rot bourbon because I was bored. Mostly I wanted to see how many rounds of filtering it through a brita it would take to make it drinkable straight. Turns out it's about 3 times through.

I did a similar thing in college with garbage vodka and it also worked pretty well lol


----------



## Steinmetzify

Little bit. 

Have a tech challenged uncle that offered me all I could drink to help him set up his new iPhone. 

Unfortunately (fortunately?) for me all he had was a shit ton of white zin and 4 cases of Bud Light. 

Phone works great, slightly lit. Don’t hate it.


----------



## BornToLooze

Me and my wife are having our first "grown up" party (and we're both anti social, not sure what's going on) for Halloween and, being an amateur home bartender, I've been working on my cocktail menu for it. I've got two so far.

My costume is going to be more or less a grim reaper, so this seemed appropriate as a first drink for everybody.



Second is a Shrunken Skull.




1 oz lime juice 1 oz grenadine, 1 oz Demerara rum, and the recipe calls for 1 oz of a gold Puerto Rican rum, which I don't have at the moment. I've tried a couple other rums that I do have, but it seems like it's missing something, so I'm probably going to go pick up a bottle of Bacardi Ocho. I'm also thinking maybe an orange wheel instead of a lime wheel.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> I'm not too big on cocktails. I mean I would love to drink and prepare them but I'm too lazy and poor to get the ingredients



Same here, plus I've been very much into beer roughly since I was about 15-16. Yeah, I like cocktails too, but making them is usually such an effort that I end up only doing it for special occasions. I don't really get drunk from drinking beer, so it's a safe choice when at a festival etc or just in general when I'm not intending on getting drunk. When I do though, I just drink red wine instead. And when I'm out, I'll carry a hip flask with something really strong (Stroh 80% for example) because getting drunk at a bar is so goddamned expensive... 
Regarding Stroh, that's one thing I like to make simple cocktails out of. You just gotta be really careful with it, since it's got 80% alcohol in it after all, and I basically tend to make 50/50 cocktails  So for a 0.4 liter glass, you put maybe 5cl of it or it'll be too strong (even at that rate, the drink will have 10% alcohol). It goes pretty well with coffee or milk based things though.


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> Yeah, I like cocktails too, but making them is usually such an effort that I end up only doing it for special occasions



Depending what kind of cocktails you like, they are a lot simpler than you think. Take a daiquiri, usually a slushy mess, but like Ben Franklin said about beer, a properly made daiquiri is proof God loves us and wants us to be happy. 

Spend $30 on Amazon and buy a shaker and some coupe glasses and some speed pours. Put a cup of water and a cup of sugar in your blender, that'll make you some simple syrup. Depending on the limes your can get in your AO, you might have to measure it, but the ones I get average 3/4 an ounce of juice. If you use speed pours, a 3 second count of simple syrup and an 8 second count of rum, if you want to use a jigger, .75 ounces of lime juice, .75 ounces of simple syrup and 2 ounces of rum.


----------



## Kaura

Just opened a bottle of red wine I bought this Tuesday but didn't bother to drink back then. Damn, this is tasty.


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> Just opened a bottle of red wine I bought this Tuesday but didn't bother to drink back then. Damn, this is tasty.


What kind?


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> Depending what kind of cocktails you like, they are a lot simpler than you think.



Sure, but even what you described is many steps before you get to drink vs just cracking a beer open  I do have a shaker too but I've never really used it.


----------



## Kaura

LordIronSpatula said:


> What kind?



I don't know anything about wine. It's italian and called The Wanted Zin. It's supposed to be sort of sweet and berrylike.


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> Sure, but even what you described is many steps before you get to drink vs just cracking a beer open  I do have a shaker too but I've never really used it.



I guess it's because I don't like beer that much, but it's worth the extra time to me.

But you think that's many steps before you get to drink...









I've made one before, it's an amazing drink...but goddamn what a pain in the ass.


----------



## NotDonVito

Hungover all day because I've got nothing better to do on a Sunday night than drink shitty malt liquor by myself.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> Hungover all day because I've got nothing better to do on a Sunday night than drink shitty malt liquor by myself.



Welcome to my life...

I had like 14 beers yesterday. I was so ready to call in sick today but ended up going to work anyway. Thank god, I got to leave early.


----------



## erdiablo666

Since we're confessing to things, I ended up drinking a pile and since I work from home now I just watched Netflix all day while wiggling my mouse from time to time.

Also, I did the same thing on Thursday/Friday...


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> I guess it's because I don't like beer that much, but it's worth the extra time to me.
> 
> But you think that's many steps before you get to drink...



Yup. Says something about how long it takes when you need 4 separate youtube videos about it 

But yeah, like I said, beer is my favorite drink in the world (well, maybe second after coffee tbh) and it just never gets old because there are so many kinds of it. And I like almost all kinds too, sour beers and craft IPA's included. 

Thinking about "easier" cocktails, I haven't had a Cuba Libre in a long time... *gets drunk at work*


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> Yup. Says something about how long it takes when you need 4 separate youtube videos about it
> 
> But yeah, like I said, beer is my favorite drink in the world (well, maybe second after coffee tbh) and it just never gets old because there are so many kinds of it. And I like almost all kinds too, sour beers and craft IPA's included.
> 
> Thinking about "easier" cocktails, I haven't had a Cuba Libre in a long time... *gets drunk at work*



Ya, tiki is one of those things you have to be completely into, there's not really a way to half ass it.

I've never found a craft beer that I care for. Usually it's either Zeigenbock, Lone Star or Coors.


----------



## Seabeast2000

erdiablo666 said:


> Since we're confessing to things, I ended up drinking a pile and since I work from home now I just watched Netflix all day while wiggling my mouse from time to time.
> 
> Also, I did the same thing on Thursday/Friday...


Slippery slope ......


----------



## erdiablo666

Seabeast2000 said:


> Slippery slope ......


Agree 100%

I'm under control now thankfully, but I've been down some dark holes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so if anyone is curious, filtering alcohol can only help it so much. Shitty booze is still shitty. I bought some Seagrams blended whiskey and it was essentially undrinkable straight until I filtered it like 7 times. Even then, it was barely palatable.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> so if anyone is curious, filtering alcohol can only help it so much. Shitty booze is still shitty. I bought some Seagrams blended whiskey and it was essentially undrinkable straight until I filtered it like 7 times. Even then, it was barely palatable.


if that booze was an amp, which would it be?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> if that booze was an amp, which would it be?


 a crate. serviceable if you're desperate but still pretty shit.


----------



## erdiablo666

KnightBrolaire said:


> a crate. serviceable if you're desperate but still pretty shit.



Good enough for me. Let's GOOOOOOO


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> a crate. serviceable if you're desperate but still pretty shit.



Dude, Seagrams has to be a Randall.


----------



## Leviathus

Keepin' it G tonight, Bud Light & Courvosy...


----------



## Leviathus

& capitalization


----------



## Seabeast2000

In keeping with horrible but trendy booze--amp analogies. Your votes?
1. Goldschalger
2. Jagermeister
3. Fireball


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> In keeping with horrible but trendy booze--amp analogies. Your votes?
> 1. Goldschalger
> 2. Jagermeister
> 3. Fireball


1=Panama
2.=Kitty Hawk
3=Krank


----------



## soliloquy

just picked up gin. was reading into it. someone online was saying that technically speaking, gin is flavored vodka. or vodka is unflavored gin. I think I agree with that? I dont really pick up much of a taste in vodka, but gin has more sophistication in it. its mixed with several different things, so sipping that on its own is rather interesting experience. I wanted to pick up an Empress 1908 gin, partly due to it changing color. But that is far too expensive. So picked up a Bombay Sapphire instead. Its interesting. May make for a summer drink over anything else. G&T is neat. Need to experiment with more cocktails on it. This gin is certainly strong


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Tin cup whiskey= pretty decent for a reasonably priced blended whiskey. Definitely drinkable straight or mixed. Little rough to start but gets smoother on the way down.


----------



## LordCashew

soliloquy said:


> just picked up gin. was reading into it. someone online was saying that technically speaking, gin is flavored vodka. or vodka is unflavored gin. I think I agree with that? I dont really pick up much of a taste in vodka, but gin has more sophistication in it. its mixed with several different things, so sipping that on its own is rather interesting experience. I wanted to pick up an Empress 1908 gin, partly due to it changing color. But that is far too expensive. So picked up a Bombay Sapphire instead. Its interesting. May make for a summer drink over anything else. G&T is neat. Need to experiment with more cocktails on it. This gin is certainly strong



Yes, that’s exactly right. Distillers generally make vodka, then infuse it with botanicals (herbs, citrus peel, etc) to make it into gin. The main flavor is typically juniper. Learned this on a tour at Jackson Hole Still Works (who make great vodka and gin btw).

As far as readily available gin goes, my fave is probably Botanist. Tanqueray works just fine in G&T though and can be had cheaply in large quantities at Costco.


----------



## BornToLooze

soliloquy said:


> just picked up gin. was reading into it. someone online was saying that technically speaking, gin is flavored vodka. or vodka is unflavored gin. I think I agree with that? I dont really pick up much of a taste in vodka, but gin has more sophistication in it. its mixed with several different things, so sipping that on its own is rather interesting experience. I wanted to pick up an Empress 1908 gin, partly due to it changing color. But that is far too expensive. So picked up a Bombay Sapphire instead. Its interesting. May make for a summer drink over anything else. G&T is neat. Need to experiment with more cocktails on it. This gin is certainly strong



You can steep it with butterfly pea blossoms and it will do the same thing. They turn it into a pH indicator, and it will work with any clear spirit, or you can make tea out of them.

My two favorite gin cocktails are a basil gin smash and a gimlet. And a Tom Collins. And Long Island Ice Tea, but that's not really a gin drink.


----------



## soliloquy

BornToLooze said:


> You can steep it with butterfly pea blossoms and it will do the same thing. They turn it into a pH indicator, and it will work with any clear spirit, or you can make tea out of them.
> 
> My two favorite gin cocktails are a basil gin smash and a gimlet. And a Tom Collins. And Long Island Ice Tea, but that's not really a gin drink.




okay, now the noob-mixologist in me sounds intrigued. must know more! going to google that up regarding PH and steeping teas and all


----------



## BornToLooze

soliloquy said:


> okay, now the noob-mixologist in me sounds intrigued. must know more! going to google that up regarding PH and steeping teas and all



https://www.theflavorbender.com/color-changing-alcohol-vodka-tequila-and-gin/


----------



## soliloquy

BornToLooze said:


> https://www.theflavorbender.com/color-changing-alcohol-vodka-tequila-and-gin/



now this seems super interesting! certainly will keep me occupied for a few weeks  thank you, kind sir!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I got a decent lemon juicer and have been making really very good Whiskey sours lately. I use maple syrup instead of simple.


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> so if anyone is curious, filtering alcohol can only help it so much. Shitty booze is still shitty. I bought some Seagrams blended whiskey and it was essentially undrinkable straight until I filtered it like 7 times. Even then, it was barely palatable.



Only way Seagrams was ever enjoyable was a 7&7. Straight is just awful.


----------



## JD27

As I’ve gotten older I’ve acquired a taste for some finer adult beverages. My current stock


----------



## BornToLooze

soliloquy said:


> now this seems super interesting! certainly will keep me occupied for a few weeks  thank you, kind sir!



Here's a couple drinks to help keep you occupied.


----------



## sleewell

Few pbrs and a big hard cider. Feeling great. Bout to put some fire to some sticky icky. 


Bar were playing at tomorrow has a beer system that fills beers from the bottom up. Pretty cool.


----------



## BornToLooze

I've been drinking a lot of whiskey and cokes recently because of life shit. 

One of my friends came over recently and was giving me shit about how good the drinks I was making him were and I was drinking cheap whiskey and coke. Everybody's got to have their guilty pleasure.


----------



## soliloquy

BornToLooze said:


> I've been drinking a lot of whiskey and cokes recently because of life shit.
> 
> One of my friends came over recently and was giving me shit about how good the drinks I was making him were and I was drinking cheap whiskey and coke. Everybody's got to have their guilty pleasure.



i'm new to all this, so take whatever i say with a grain of salt, but what i'm discovering is that the idea of 'good' is highly subjective. Even when i'm looking up reviews on certain drinks, the reviewers often say that the price of a bottle means little. for example, some may prefer the Johnny Walker Red Label to the Blue or Black or Gold label. Sure, there is a HUGE price gap, and generally speaking, Red Label is better for mixing, where as Blue or Gold are better for sipping, but they are all subjective.

the aficionado may scoff at Jack Daniels being the 'cheap, lousy whiskey' and would only go for a Glenfiddich 12 year or something else instead. 

but if it works for you, it works for you.


----------



## LordCashew

soliloquy said:


> i'm new to all this, so take whatever i say with a grain of salt, but what i'm discovering is that the idea of 'good' is highly subjective. Even when i'm looking up reviews on certain drinks, the reviewers often say that the price of a bottle means little. for example, some may prefer the Johnny Walker Red Label to the Blue or Black or Gold label. Sure, there is a HUGE price gap, and generally speaking, Red Label is better for mixing, where as Blue or Gold are better for sipping, but they are all subjective.
> 
> the aficionado may scoff at Jack Daniels being the 'cheap, lousy whiskey' and would only go for a Glenfiddich 12 year or something else instead.
> 
> but if it works for you, it works for you.



I totally agree. I’m not exactly a connoisseur of the top-end stuff but I’ve found that there’s perfectly enjoyable stuff available in most price ranges. My brother and I once gathered all our whiskey together (about 15 bottles ranging from $20-$130) and we found that although the quality in general improved as the price went up, there were some big exceptions. 

I’ve had blended scotch at around $10 from Trader Joe’s that was totally unexciting but actually pretty smooth and drinkable. And the Kirkland Signature bourbon and scotch I’ve gotten at Costco has been quite good. On the other hand, I find Four Roses to be wildly overpriced.

I will admit that I’m one of the guys of the opinion that there’s always a better option than Jack Daniel’s (Bulleit isn’t _that _much more expensive), but if people like it, good for them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> I totally agree. I’m not exactly a connoisseur of the top-end stuff but I’ve found that there’s perfectly enjoyable stuff available in most price ranges. My brother and I once gathered all our whiskey together (about 15 bottles ranging from $20-$130) and we found that although the quality in general improved as the price went up, there were some big exceptions.
> 
> I’ve had blended scotch at around $10 from Trader Joe’s that was totally unexciting but actually pretty smooth and drinkable. And the Kirkland Signature bourbon and scotch I’ve gotten at Costco has been quite good. On the other hand, I find Four Roses to be wildly overpriced.
> 
> I will admit that I’m one of the guys of the opinion that there’s always a better option than Jack Daniel’s (Bulleit isn’t _that _much more expensive), but if people like it, good for them.


Bulleit, Buffalo Trace and High West punch way above their price points ime


----------



## BornToLooze

soliloquy said:


> i'm new to all this, so take whatever i say with a grain of salt, but what i'm discovering is that the idea of 'good' is highly subjective. Even when i'm looking up reviews on certain drinks, the reviewers often say that the price of a bottle means little. for example, some may prefer the Johnny Walker Red Label to the Blue or Black or Gold label. Sure, there is a HUGE price gap, and generally speaking, Red Label is better for mixing, where as Blue or Gold are better for sipping, but they are all subjective.
> 
> the aficionado may scoff at Jack Daniels being the 'cheap, lousy whiskey' and would only go for a Glenfiddich 12 year or something else instead.
> 
> but if it works for you, it works for you.



He meant it as a joke. He was going on (slightly intoxicatedly) about how good the gimlet I made him was and how he's never had anything like that, and he stopped mid-sentence and said, you can make shit like this and you're drinking cheap whiskey and Coke?

But as far a spirits go, personally, I'd only go for the pricier spirits in a very booze forward drink like an old fashioned or a mai tai where the other ingredients are basically legs to boost this great spirit up, otherwise, go for the solid blue collar spirits, which for me is Bonded Evan Williams and Bonded Rittenhouse rye for whiskies. The extra proof seems to hold up better in a cocktail to me.

The only Johnny Walker I've ever had was one of the GoT ones because my wife just had to have the bottle. Well, they say happy wife, happy wife, I guess I have to drink this bottle of whisky.


----------



## Kaura

It's my birthday so having a couple of different kind of beers. I really love dunkel-style beer. <3


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> It's my birthday so having a couple of different kind of beers. I really love dunkel-style beer. <3



HBD! aka Happy Beer Day


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> It's my birthday so having a couple of different kind of beers. I really love dunkel-style beer. <3



What kinds are you having? My favorite dunkels are Ayinger Celebrator and Weinstephaner Korbinian. Both dark, malty and smooth.

Happy birthday!


----------



## Kaura

LordIronSpatula said:


> What kinds are you having? My favorite dunkels are Ayinger Celebrator and Weinstephaner Korbinian. Both dark, malty and smooth.
> 
> Happy birthday!



Thanks! I had an Ayinger Altbairisch Dunkel and König Ludwig Dunkel. Both very tasty, imo. Also, some good old Velkopopovický Kozel Dark and then just some local piss lager.


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> Thanks! I had an Ayinger Altbairisch Dunkel and König Ludwig Dunkel. Both very tasty, imo. Also, some good old Velkopopovický Kozel Dark and then just some local piss lager.



Looks like the Ayinger is the only one of those I can get locally.

Kind of a shame all of California is so damn obsessed with IPAs right now. I don’t hate modern IPAs but I think the smoother and darker styles are underrated and underrepresented here. I think I’ve had maybe one Dunkel and one Doppelbock from local breweries; meanwhile one such brewery has literally two dozen of their own IPAs on at all times. At least we’re heading into stout season, there’s usually a few really good ones each year...


----------



## Kaura

LordIronSpatula said:


> Looks like the Ayinger is the only one of those I can get locally.
> 
> Kind of a shame all of California is so damn obsessed with IPAs right now. I don’t hate modern IPAs but I think the smoother and darker styles are underrated and underrepresented here. I think I’ve had maybe one Dunkel and one Doppelbock from local breweries; meanwhile one such brewery has literally two dozen of their own IPAs on at all times. At least we’re heading into stout season, there’s usually a few really good ones each year...



You're not alone. I remember when I started trying out different beers, there were maybe 2-3 IPAs or pale ales in general on the shelf in most supermarkets. Now they've taken most of the shelf space. I wouldn't mind but most of them are very generic and I also haven't seen my favorite IPA, Founders All Day Pale Ale in years now.


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> You're not alone. I remember when I started trying out different beers, there were maybe 2-3 IPAs or pale ales in general on the shelf in most supermarkets. Now they've taken most of the shelf space. I wouldn't mind but most of them are very generic and I also haven't seen my favorite IPA, Founders All Day Pale Ale in years now.



Wait this is happening in Europe too? I had no idea. Is it America’s fault or just an unfortunate worldwide phenomenon?

There are so many other great traditional beer styles in Europe, seems like a shame IPAs are taking over. Hopefully they aren’t all the ultra hopped west-coast style that’s so popular over here.

FWIW I realize IPA was invented in the UK. Just curious if the US is driving or just participating in the current fad.


----------



## Kaura

Took an oxazepam in the afternoon and had like 15 beers, a glass of brandy and several swigs of vodka. And I'm still up and totally functioning.


----------



## p0ke

Next brew coming up soon, we'll be making some slightly hoppy brown ale this time. Should be done just in time for the holidays


----------



## Steinmetzify

Out of town for work with 3 of my guys; they’re all in their late 20s and drink huge amounts nightly. I don’t know how they’re functioning but they’re killing it out here, booze isn’t slowing them down. 

I try to kill a few shots/beers every night but there’s no way I can keep up with them. 

Dead soldier pile from this week:


----------



## BornToLooze

steinmetzify said:


> Out of town for work with 3 of my guys; they’re all in their late 20s and drink huge amounts nightly. I don’t know how they’re functioning but they’re killing it out here, booze isn’t slowing them down.
> 
> I try to kill a few shots/beers every night but there’s no way I can keep up with them.
> 
> Dead soldier pile from this week:
> 
> View attachment 86789



I can get that. I chose drinking over therapy, and I had to slow down before I joined the 27 club.


----------



## p0ke

steinmetzify said:


> Out of town for work with 3 of my guys; they’re all in their late 20s and drink huge amounts nightly. I don’t know how they’re functioning but they’re killing it out here, booze isn’t slowing them down.
> 
> I try to kill a few shots/beers every night but there’s no way I can keep up with them.
> 
> Dead soldier pile from this week:
> 
> View attachment 86789



I used to drink like that too when I was in my 20's, it just slowed down naturally as I became a dad and now I pretty much don't drink at all. The first time my wife slept at my place (we were just friends at that time), I told her "sure, you can stay, but don't expect there to be any breakfast unless you wanna start your day with some scotch" and she thought I was joking  She was quite terrified when she opened the fridge and there was literally nothing other than a couple of bottles of scotch and some rum in there.
Also for band practice, I always used to bring a 24 pack of beer and drink most of it, but then I got tired of lugging that shit around and gradually changed to red wine. At the end I'd drink 3 bottles of red wine every time we practiced, and sometimes I didn't even get drunk. These days I'd probably pass out before the second bottle is empty...


----------



## LordCashew

p0ke said:


> At the end I'd drink 3 bottles of red wine every time we practiced, and sometimes I didn't even get drunk. These days I'd probably pass out before the second bottle is empty...



Damn. Splitting a bottle with my wife is a wild night over here.  Last time I drank a whole bottle of red I was probably 30 and I definitely felt it the next day.

Then again, California is a pretty warm climate and a lot of our local grapes turn into wine that’s 16%+ alcohol...


----------



## p0ke

LordIronSpatula said:


> Damn. Splitting a bottle with my wife is a wild night over here.  Last time I drank a whole bottle of red I was probably 30 and I definitely felt it the next day.
> 
> Then again, California is a pretty warm climate and a lot of our local grapes turn into wine that’s 16%+ alcohol...



Yeah, over here wine mainly keeps you nice and warm in the winter and red wine typically has something between 10-12% alcohol. But still, my tolerance was pretty extreme back then  It also helps that I'm a pretty big guy.

Yesterday I celebrated father's day a little in advance with some Jameson. Love that stuff, didn't drink enough to get drunk though.


----------



## Leviathus

I mean they don't even have mules in Moscow these days afaik? Probably a few i guess.... excluding human ones obv...


----------



## p0ke

p0ke said:


> Next brew coming up soon, we'll be making some slightly hoppy brown ale this time. Should be done just in time for the holidays



So yesterday was brewday, but straight away opening the package of ingredients I noticed I'd received the wrong malts  I ordered dark malts but received wheat malts... But we decided to use those anyway. We also used some hop pellets, so the result will be hoppy wheat brown ale  Theoretically interesting combination, we'll see how it goes...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

grangestone scotch. pretty solid, nothing exceptional imo.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Bought a bottle of courvoisier the other day. Never bought cognac before, always just favoring plain brandy ("it shouldn't be any different"). And I mean it isn't necesarrily BETTER than American brandy but I do like it. Almost a raisin flavor to it that's kinda nice.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I still friggin love Old Overholdt Rye. It is so cheap but it is so good and a little funky. Would recommend.


----------



## p0ke

Celebrated a friends birthday yesterday with sauna and beer - I've been drinking so little lately that I got pretty drunk from the 12 beers I drank. Of course the 80°C sauna might've also helped a bit ...


----------



## BornToLooze

I downloaded Assassins Creed Amon Amarth and nowhere around me had any mead, so I went with my Assassins of the Caribbean drink of choice, Planter's Punch.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> I downloaded Assassins Creed Amon Amarth and nowhere around me had any mead, so I went with my Assassins of the Caribbean drink of choice, Planter's Punch.


mead is overrated. Basically just honey wine. perfect time of the year for glogg though


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> mead is overrated. Basically just honey wine. perfect time of the year for glogg though



Mead is super cheap to make at home though. As for glögg, for me once or twice a year is enough. It's nice to drink boiling hot when it's really cold outside, but it's just not really my thing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

p0ke said:


> Mead is super cheap to make at home though. As for glögg, for me once or twice a year is enough. It's nice to drink boiling hot when it's really cold outside, but it's just not really my thing.


mead isn't that cheap ime . I haven't made it in a few years but the price of honey was the main reason I quit making it.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> mead isn't that cheap ime . I haven't made it in a few years but the price of honey was the main reason I quit making it.



Ah, I was thinking about Sima, which translates to mead even though it's not really the same thing. Sima is just water, lemons, sugar, raisins and yeast that's left to ferment until the raisins float. Pretty much no alcohol though.


----------



## BornToLooze

I've thought about making mead before, but if I remember right doesn't it take like a year or so before it starts to get any proof to it? Because I make my own Allspice Dram, and I get impatient waiting on that, and it only takes about a month.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BornToLooze said:


> I've thought about making mead before, but if I remember right doesn't it take like a year or so before it starts to get any proof to it? Because I make my own Allspice Dram, and I get impatient waiting on that, and it only takes about a month.



It depends on the amount of sugars available to the yeast. If you use less honey you can make a "quick" lower ABV "light mead" in a couple months.


----------



## Kaura

Bought some bottom-shelf vodka and been sipping it yesterday and today. I just can't understand why people pay top dollar for premium vodka when the cheap stuff actually tastes better in my opinion. I've tried some expensive vodka and I hate how "pure" it tastes. I like the roughness of cheap vodka.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Kaura said:


> Bought some bottom-shelf vodka and been sipping it yesterday and today. I just can't understand why people pay top dollar for premium vodka when the cheap stuff actually tastes better in my opinion. I've tried some expensive vodka and I hate how "pure" it tastes. I like the roughness of cheap vodka.



I've always been fervently anti-vodka because it's "just ethanol and water" but I watched a taste test video recently and it kinda made me want to try some for just sipping. Popov was the one the guy in the video liked. Said it had some decent character to it.


----------



## Kaura

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I've always been fervently anti-vodka because it's "just ethanol and water" but I watched a taste test video recently and it kinda made me want to try some for just sipping. Popov was the one the guy in the video liked. Said it had some decent character to it.



Yeah, I've seen that video but I was all about cheap vodka even before that video (just to clear that I don't think cheap vodka is better because some expert said so). Vodka isn't definitely something you want to sip like whiskey or brandy but sometimes it's fun to drink.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Vodka isn't definitely something you want to sip like whiskey or brandy but sometimes it's fun to drink.



Yeah, personally I only drink vodka for the sake of getting drunk, because it's the cheapest way to do it  Not my thing at all, always gotta mix it with energy drinks or something else that covers up the alcohol. Some Russian vodkas are a bit more drinkable though.

If I want to sip something, I'll drink whiskey or cognac...


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Yeah, personally I only drink vodka for the sake of getting drunk, because it's the cheapest way to do it  Not my thing at all, always gotta mix it with energy drinks or something else that covers up the alcohol. Some Russian vodkas are a bit more drinkable though.
> 
> If I want to sip something, I'll drink whiskey or cognac...



True. To clear it, when I said sipping I meant taking swigs straight out of the bottle.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> True. To clear it, when I said sipping I meant taking swigs straight out of the bottle.



The sipping-comment was more of a reply to @LiveOVErdrive, but yeah, no harm done  What a nice topic to think about while working by the way


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> mix it with energy drinks or something else that covers up the alcohol.



Back when my drinking was bad I tried red bull and vodka. I liked it, but when you can drink like that, by the time you're drunk I'm pretty sure that's what meth feels like.


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> Back when my drinking was bad I tried red bull and vodka. I liked it, but when you can drink like that, by the time you're drunk I'm pretty sure that's what meth feels like.



Yep... I used to drink a lot of it back in the day, but I have a super high tolerance for caffeine so that helped, I guess. These days I'll just drink one between beers if I'm starting to feel tired. Over here we don't generally use Red Bull because it's expensive, but the cheaper alternatives taste (and do  ) roughly the same.


----------



## LordCashew

BornToLooze said:


> Back when my drinking was bad I tried red bull and vodka. I liked it, but when you can drink like that, by the time you're drunk I'm pretty sure that's what meth feels like.



Ah yes... in my circle we did “Jägerbombs,” which is a similar concoction: drop a shot of Jägermeister into a glass of Red Bull and pound it. Tasted godawful.

Back then there was a guava flavored Rockstar energy drink that was 40% juice. I attempted to elevate the alcohol-caffeine combo of the Jägerbomb by mixing Patron with the guava Rockstar. It was actually delicious. I’d be walking around sipping these margarita-like concoctions while other people at the party had 4lokos.

But then, the meth-like effects of not being able to fall asleep after being up for almost 24 hours... I actually felt great the whole time, but it probably wasn’t good for my nervous system. 

Nowadays if I wanted to get really wild I’d follow a shot of espresso with a glass or two of wine and probably feel like garbage for the next two days from staying up too late.


----------



## p0ke

LordIronSpatula said:


> Ah yes... in my circle we did “Jägerbombs,” which is a similar concoction: drop a shot of Jägermeister into a glass of Red Bull and pound it. Tasted godawful.



My sister used to drink a lot of those... I don't like Jägermeister myself so I just don't


----------



## p0ke

Been watching Star Trek (the original series) with a couple of friends, a couple of episodes every two weeks, and we finally finished it. So now we decided to watch the first ST movie, and decided that it's such a slow movie that it requires booze. So we made mojitos throughout the movie  Ended up spending almost two full bottles of rum... Went to sleep at 4am, and 7.30 the alarm rang to take my daughter to swimming school. Here I am and still somewhat alive. Very tired though


----------



## Kaura

Was browsing the selection of the national alcoholic beverage retailing monopoly on the internet last night and noticed they had some Polish mead on sale. Went to grab a bottle today and damn. The first impression was kinda lame but more I'm sipping it the more I'm liking it. Now, I've tried mead or honey wine before once but I didn't like that certain brand.

This on the other hand gets pretty close to what I always imagined mead tasting like when I was playing Skyrim back in the day. Kinda tastes like mild red wine with a lot of spices and a somewhat strong but not overpowering taste of honey.

Actually, I was thinking this had a very familar taste to it and I realised that this tastes very close to portwine (which I love).


----------



## p0ke

Actually when someone mentions mead, my mind thinks sahti. Which is sort of like beer but ... I just don't like it  It's a bit of a trend thing at the moment that small breweries make that, and I haven't liked a single one I've tried. On the other hand, I tried some authentic homebrew sahti straight out of a barrel 10+ years ago, and that was really good.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Actually when someone mentions mead, my mind thinks sahti. Which is sort of like beer but ... I just don't like it  It's a bit of a trend thing at the moment that small breweries make that, and I haven't liked a single one I've tried. On the other hand, I tried some authentic homebrew sahti straight out of a barrel 10+ years ago, and that was really good.



Yeah, I'm not a fan of sahti. I remember it just tasting like overripe banana. But mead is far from it. Kinda weird that mead is usually categorized as beer even though it's definitely more like wine. And funnily enough, there's this thing called "barley wine" that actually tastes like beer despite the name. Go figure...


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> And funnily enough, there's this thing called "barley wine" that actually tastes like beer despite the name. Go figure...



In the UK and US, barley wine is just beer, specifically a type of strong ale. The word “wine” was put in the name just to signal the high alcohol content. I’ve had a few that clocked in between 12-14% alcohol.

I’m pretty interested by this mead/sahti/sima discussion. I’ve had a few locally made meads and most of them were close to wine strength but were very smooth and drank kind of like a blond ale. I’ve had a couple that included fruit and were OK, but I preferred the stuff made only from honey. Never heard of sahti or sima before this thread. 

Now off to Wikipedia to do some research...


----------



## p0ke

LordIronSpatula said:


> Never heard of sahti or sima before this thread.



Pretty traditional Finnish things. Sima doesn't actually count as an alcoholic beverage as it usually has something like 0.5% alcohol if even that. Sahti on the other hand is a bit difficult to explain - it's basically strong, unfiltered beer, I guess. The homemade one I tried was sort of orange in color and really thick, where as the brewery-made ones I've tried were more like regular beer with a chunk of mud in it


----------



## Kaura

Was waiting for a short work day but ended up working 10 hours. Oh well, time to get fucking annihilated with some Captain Morgan, beer and cider.


----------



## Leviathus

A few afternoon shots of Jim Beam and some noodling on the mighty motif, all is well..


----------



## soliloquy

okay, i've going to calm the fuck down with drinking. 
after maybe 7 or 8 months of experimenting and exploring drinks (i'm new to drinkinging), i realized that i LOVE negorni. It may be my drink, and i think Gin is my fav.

however, i have an unusually high tolerance, and i can drink far more than i should.
and since i'm home due to the lockdown, my drinking excessively is not good for my liver, or my wallet, and i'm barely feeling a buzz (negroni being an exception). 

so...i'm going to relax and just do weekend drinks based on coffee. Maybe get an Jameson cold brew, and khalua and keep that as a mid day drink, if that.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

soliloquy said:


> okay, i've going to calm the fuck down with drinking.
> after maybe 7 or 8 months of experimenting and exploring drinks (i'm new to drinkinging), i realized that i LOVE negorni. It may be my drink, and i think Gin is my fav.
> 
> however, i have an unusually high tolerance, and i can drink far more than i should.
> and since i'm home due to the lockdown, my drinking excessively is not good for my liver, or my wallet, and i'm barely feeling a buzz (negroni being an exception).
> 
> so...i'm going to relax and just do weekend drinks based on coffee. Maybe get an Jameson cold brew, and khalua and keep that as a mid day drink, if that.


Get yourself a good quality milk thistle extract. Take it on the daily, it can help your liver repair. I myself have significantly cut back on alcohol and rarely have more than one drink and I feel really good!!!


----------



## Demiurge

I've cut back significantly from a "few" a day to special occasions. It was just too easy to extend cocktail hour under lockdown, especially with the influence of stress from work. Something had to give so I tried for once to not have that thing be my health.


----------



## Demiurge

I have to piggyback on this morning's message. Today has been deemed an ad hoc special occasion. Jack & Coke because it's been one real prick of a day.


----------



## p0ke

Demiurge said:


> I've cut back significantly from a "few" a day to special occasions. It was just too easy to extend cocktail hour under lockdown, especially with the influence of stress from work. Something had to give so I tried for once to not have that thing be my health.



Same here. I'm basically glad I have a family right now, because otherwise I'd probably be drunk all the time thanks to the pandemic  I usually have one or two beers a week unless there's some special occasion. My wife bought wine this weekend, and since she likes white wine and I like red, she had to buy separate bottles, but neither of us finished the whole bottle, which I think is a healthy choice. Because like I wrote a few pages back, I used to drink 3 bottles just to get started


----------



## Grindspine




----------



## Leviathus

Been relearning/learning a nocturne as of late so figured it was only right... 
(plz excuse the dustiness of my desk/monitor, flash's fault)


----------



## IbanezDaemon

It's St. Patrick's Day so I'm gonna be sinking a good few pints of the dark stuff very soon.


----------



## BMFan30

I love Lagunita's brews, all of their IPA's are on point.


----------



## LordCashew

I'm a big fan of their "Censored" ale, which I haven't seen in quite a while...


BMFan30 said:


> I love Lagunita's brews, all of their IPA's are on point.


----------



## BMFan30

LordIronSpatula said:


> I'm a big fan of their "Censored" ale, which I haven't seen in quite a while...


Never seen that one out in the wild yet, I'm going to keep an eye out for it though.
But My favorite is the "little sumpin, sumpin ale"


----------



## Steinmetzify

BMFan30 said:


> Never seen that one out in the wild yet, I'm going to keep an eye out for it though.
> But My favorite is the "little sumpin, sumpin ale"



Been all over the Lagunitas map, that was my 1st one on a buddy’s rec and it’s still my fav too.


----------



## LordCashew

BMFan30 said:


> Never seen that one out in the wild yet, I'm going to keep an eye out for it though.
> But My favorite is the "little sumpin, sumpin ale"


I'm sure I've had that but I don't really remember it. I should try it again.

Censored is a copper ale, maltier than anything else I've had from them but still plenty hopped (like everything they make). I also like their regular IPA. Wasn't a huge fan of the Brown Shugga though.


----------



## BMFan30

LordIronSpatula said:


> I'm sure I've had that but I don't really remember it. I should try it again.
> 
> Censored is a copper ale, maltier than anything else I've had from them but still plenty hopped (like everything they make). I also like their regular IPA. Wasn't a huge fan of the Brown Shugga though.


You really should brother, it's just like their regular ale which is right behind the little sumpin, sumpin ale but somehow just improved upon. It's crispier, has more alcohol yet somehow tastes even better. Obviously with more hops because of crispy it seems.

I have to look up the Brown Shugga & Censored though, they sound super interesting. I can't imagine I'd dislike it because I love everything they brew. But I will say that reading the words brown sugar in the same sentence as beer already has me on edge, sounds risky.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Picked up some Del Bac Dorado whiskey. Pretty good. I really like the mesquite smoke/chocolate vibes comes through strong. Pretty smooth and easy drinking for an american whiskey.


----------



## LordCashew

BMFan30 said:


> I have to look up the Brown Shugga & Censored though, they sound super interesting. I can't imagine I'd dislike it because I love everything they brew. But I will say that reading the words brown sugar in the same sentence as beer already has me on edge, sounds risky.



I was expecting the Brown Shuggah to be malty like Censored or more so. Maybe the shock of it tasting basically like a citrusy IPA is what threw me.  I think that one's seasonal.


----------



## p0ke

Next brew coming up pretty soon - we decided to do Mexican Cerveza this time for the summer, with some extra citrus hops and tequila essence to try to make it kinda like the Desperados beer. It's the first time we're trying these essence things, so we'll see how it goes. We decided to go with the essence instead of actual tequila, because it seemed less likely to interfere with the fermenting process, though we'll be adding it when bottling the stuff (there is still some post-fermenting going on at that point).
Tested it with store-bought cerveza and it was actually pretty nice, but of course the essence doesn't increase the alcohol percentage which may have been preferable. IMO 5.2-5.5% is the optimal percentage for pretty much any beer.


----------



## Kaura

Ugh, I spent the whole night drinking beer and hobo wine and watching anime. Went to bed around 7am and just woke up (5pm). I still feel drunk as a skunk.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Tried some cheaper whiskeys (Lonehand and Southshot) and they were awful, even mixed. Guess it's time to break out the ole water filter and run em through a few times.


----------



## Kaura

I have the rest of the week off from work so I bought some Italian red wine to knock me out so I hopefully can sleep for more than 6 hours since some asshole keeps revving their shitty car right under my window every night.


----------



## soliloquy

KnightBrolaire said:


> Tried some cheaper whiskeys (Lonehand and Southshot) and they were awful, even mixed. Guess it's time to break out the ole water filter and run em through a few times.



sorry, not to sound ignorant here, but what does water filter change in cheap or harsh whiskey? 

I dont mind whiskey, but i dont like that kick that comes with some whiskey that makes you cough if you take a big swig. Would water filters get rid of that?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

soliloquy said:


> sorry, not to sound ignorant here, but what does water filter change in cheap or harsh whiskey?
> 
> I dont mind whiskey, but i dont like that kick that comes with some whiskey that makes you cough if you take a big swig. Would water filters get rid of that?


Essentially tannins and other undesirable elements from the barrel aging process are usually a lot more up front with less filtered or younger whiskeys. Certain regions and their distilling process also greatly influences that harsher edge. Younger bourbons tend to be a lot harsher than other whiskeys ime.
As whiskey matures it tends to mellow those harsher flavors and pick up subtle flavors from the wood of the barrel which help balance the overall profile. Really good multi stage charcoal filters helps trap harsher elements, which makes younger whiskey more palatable overall ime.
Granted it can only do so much with bad whiskey. The process is better suited to taking mediocre whiskeys and smoothing them out ime.


Think of it like how a burnt piece of meat gets that bitter quality, versus the smoky quality of a well cooked piece, but applied to a drink.


----------



## soliloquy

KnightBrolaire said:


> Essentially tannins and other undesirable elements from the barrel aging process are usually a lot more up front with less filtered or younger whiskeys. Certain regions and their distilling process also greatly influences that harsher edge. Younger bourbons tend to be a lot harsher than other whiskeys ime.
> As whiskey matures it tends to mellow those harsher flavors and pick up subtle flavors from the wood of the barrel which help balance the overall profile. Really good multi stage charcoal filters helps trap harsher elements, which makes younger whiskey more palatable overall ime.
> Granted it can only do so much with bad whiskey. The process is better suited to taking mediocre whiskeys and smoothing them out ime.
> 
> 
> Think of it like how a burnt piece of meat gets that bitter quality, versus the smoky quality of a well cooked piece, but applied to a drink.



interesting, i was not aware of this method to smooth it out a bit. 
guess its like a cheap wine through magic bullet to air it out. Supposedly it helps, but i have yet to taste the difference.


----------



## BMFan30

Free Dive & Unholy are pretty good. Going to wait 3 more weeks to pick up the other two because I'm into these.


----------



## p0ke

I bought a bunch of interesting craft beers that I'm planning on drinking on May Day. The least exciting ones are just IPA's I haven't tasted yet, but then I also bought some really weird ones including a Mango Chili beer, a Bloody Mary beer and Peanut Butter Chocolate Stout


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> I bought a bunch of interesting craft beers that I'm planning on drinking on May Day. The least exciting ones are just IPA's I haven't tasted yet, but then I also bought some really weird ones including a Mango Chili beer, a Bloody Mary beer and Peanut Butter Chocolate Stout



Has brewing gone too far?!

I say, yes.  Nothing beats a good old crispy clean lager.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Has brewing gone too far?!
> 
> I say, yes.  Nothing beats a good old crispy clean lager.



I'm more into Weißbier myself, but yeah, I kinda agree with what you're saying TBH.
I mean, I was really into craft beers and that kind of stuff when it was new here, before it was cool so to speak  But at some point it went so far over board, I didn't want to have anything to do with it because it was embarrassing. That was a couple of years ago, I don't feel like it's that bad anymore. 
Now I just like to try some weird ones every now and then, because some of them are actually good (despite not really having anything to do with beer, really), but generally I just buy the Perlenbacher Weißbier from Lidl 

Lagers are the best for getting drunk though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Coronado Orange Shandy. A great summer beer. Very citrus forward and tart with low ibu/abv so you can daydrink to your heart's content. A bit drier mouthfeel than say a radler but still really refreshing imo. Highly recommend.

I wish Founders would bring back their watermelon Gose, that was so damn good for hot days.


----------



## Boofchuck

Fucking


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> I wish Founders would bring back their watermelon Gose, that was so damn good for hot days.


I really like the Sierra Nevada Otra Vez, which is a nopales (prickly pear cactus) Gose. Super good summer beer and less hopped than their pales and IPAs. 

I actually really like their Summerfest too, come to think of it...


----------



## p0ke

Went drinking with a couple of friends on Friday. Bars etc. still close super early because of covid restrictions, so we bought beer and hung out at the riverside. At 1AM my daughter had woken up, and since I wasn't home yet, my wife checked on Google Maps where I am, and here's what she got  :







So in case someone doesn't get it: According to Google Maps / my phone's GPS, I was in the river


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> I really like the Sierra Nevada Otra Vez, which is a nopales (prickly pear cactus) Gose. Super good summer beer and less hopped than their pales and IPAs.
> 
> I actually really like their Summerfest too, come to think of it...


Yeah the Otra Vez was great. I normally detest Sierra Nevada's beers (same with Summit/Lagunitas) because they're overly hopped.


I like Uinta's Gose too, but I haven't seen it in a while around here. Wasatch's Apricot Hefeweizen is a really good summer beer too.


----------



## p0ke

Gose is pretty much the only kind of beer I don't like at all. I'm not that into stouts and porters etc darker beers but even those have their place, whereas IMO gose is just plain bad no matter how you look at it  Maybe I just haven't tried a good one


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Found this nice local hefeweizen in MT. Helio Hefeweizen by Red Lodge Ales. Very mellow ibu, with a good punch of wheat but none of the clove/banana/bubblegum that other hefes I've tried had. Very well balanced and abv is 5.5, which is appreciated since most hefes I've tried barely crack 4. Looking forward to tracking down some cool local ID tomorrow.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> Red Lodge Ales



Well how about that…. I have a very good buddy from Red Lodge, and I thought he and I were the only two people that have ever heard of it. I think the population was higher back in 1900 than it is now. He said that one day a week in elementary school is dedicated to skiing and you have to learn how to outrun bears.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> Well how about that…. I have a very good buddy from Red Lodge, and I thought he and I were the only two people that have ever heard of it. I think the population was higher back in 1900 than it is now. He said that one day a week in elementary school is dedicated to skiing and you have to learn how to outrun bears.


lol skiing is a very valuable skill up north (especially in more remote areas), same with snowshoeing. I learned to ski before I learned to ride a bike. Grizzlys are no joke in MT, I was in yellowstone about 10 years ago and damn near plowed into a sow grizzly with cubs on a trail. Luckily she took off in the opposite direction from me.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> lol skiing is a very valuable skill up north (especially in more remote areas), same with snowshoeing. I learned to ski before I learned to ride a bike. Grizzlys are no joke in MT, I was in yellowstone about 10 years ago and damn near plowed into a sow grizzly with cubs on a trail. Luckily she took off in the opposite direction from me.


My favorite bear story came from a park ranger in Glacier way back when I was a teen. Somebody asked him how to tell the difference between a grizzly and any other type of bear. His response was priceless.

"Well, when you run up a tree to get away from them, most bears will try to climb the tree to get at you or just wander off lazily. But a grizzly will rip the tree out by the roots, shake you out of it, then use it to beat you to death."

They weren't happy, but most everybody around them were cracking up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Found a cool lemon ginger hefeweizen by McCall brewing in Idaho. The ginger is juust present enough to make it interesting but not enough to make it scream ginger beer. Lemon is also pretty subtle. Really good crushable summer beer.

Koto Lager was also quite solid. Very mellow and well balanced. Very crushable.
their Blonde ale was a bit skunky, kind of weird. Not a fan of that one tbh.
Their New England IPA was pretty good. Good balance of resin/hop notes mixed with citrus. I usually hate IPAs and this one was very drinkable.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Had some solid Prusik Pils from Idaho from Powderhaus. Very czech in the crispness and overall balance. It's pretty rare that an american brewery nails that euro vibe so well ime. 

Went to Portland and found a local Pils that was pretty neat. Kind of a more west coast resiny hop vibe but with none of the aftertaste bitterness that tends to accompany hoppier west coast beers.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I've never had a mint julep before. Gonna make one tonight I think. 2oz of old granddad bonded, some mint from the garden, sugar, and ice. Wish me luck.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I've never had a mint julep before. Gonna make one tonight I think. 2oz of old granddad bonded, some mint from the garden, sugar, and ice. Wish me luck.


Update: it was awesome.


----------



## p0ke

Midsummer celebration. Already almost gone through 2x 24 packs of beer and there's a third one still, but looks like we might run out before the end of the day...


----------



## Kaura

Yeah, Midsummer's Eve. Ugh...

Went through countless beers, couple of glasses of champagne, wine spritzers and a bottle of strong pear wine yesterday and I'm paying for it now with this splitting headache.


----------



## p0ke

Went to have some beers at the river with a couple of friends today. Now I'm sitting on the patio at home, listening to Linkin Park and drinking some more beer alone.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Been making absinthe sours lately and they are AWESOME


----------



## p0ke

My wife bought me some craft beers and I don't think I've told her I don't like Gose... So one of them was a Gose, but luckily it was the best Gose I've tried so far. Still not something I'd buy again due to the price, but pretty good anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Harpoon dragonweisse is pretty good. Not overly sour or sweet. Pretty balanced. 
Allagash Witbier. A decent witbier. Drier and less ester heavy than most witbiers I've tried.


----------



## Kaura

Got 6 (small) bottles of sake from someone I know FOR FREE last weekend so I got that going for me.


----------



## BMFan30

Kaura said:


> Got 6 (small) bottles of sake from someone I know FOR FREE last weekend so I got that going for me.


First time I tried it in a restaurant, because I'm no uncultured swine so I tried it hot.
I honestly just wished I tried it cold though.


----------



## Kaura

BMFan30 said:


> First time I tried it in a restaurant, because I'm no uncultured swine so I tried it hot.
> I honestly just wished I tried it cold though.



Hah, funnily enough I've never tried it hot even though I once put some into some hot green tea (tasted terrible, lol).

For me, today was the first time trying "sparkling" sake. That was surprisingly sweet, both figuratively and literally speaking. Felt more like a sake based pre-mix than actual sake.


----------



## BMFan30

Kaura said:


> Hah, funnily enough I've never tried it hot even though I once put some into some hot green tea (tasted terrible, lol).
> 
> For me, today was the first time trying "sparkling" sake. That was surprisingly sweet, both figuratively and literally speaking. Felt more like a sake based pre-mix than actual sake.


That actually sounds kind of good. I didn't know they had sparkling sake. I think I would have actually enjoyed it cold. Hot sake was just too much of a culture shock for one local night out.


----------



## Kaura

BMFan30 said:


> That actually sounds kind of good. I didn't know they had sparkling sake. I think I would have actually enjoyed it cold. Hot sake was just too much of a culture shock for one local night out.



Yeah, to be honest sake is not really the most delicious drink in the world but I have a weird fascination for alcoholic drinks that taste what most people would call "bad" and I can only imagine that drinking sake hot would make it pretty unbearable. Although, from what I understand is that people in Japan actually heat up cheap sake to make it taste better. It's the good shit that you want to drink chilled. 

Speaking of which, after drinking that sparkling sake the normal ones just don't go down so I'm taking a quick run to a nearby 24/7 gas station to get some lemonade and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Kaura

Now that's better. Bought some Sprite. Pretty close to what sparkling sake tastes like although I think peach Sprite and sparkling water could get closer.


----------



## BMFan30

Kaura said:


> Yeah, to be honest sake is not really the most delicious drink in the world but I have a weird fascination for alcoholic drinks that taste what most people would call "bad" and I can only imagine that drinking sake hot would make it pretty unbearable. Although, from what I understand is that people in Japan actually heat up cheap sake to make it taste better. It's the good shit that you want to drink chilled.
> 
> Speaking of which, after drinking that sparkling sake the normal ones just don't go down so I'm taking a quick run to a nearby 24/7 gas station to get some lemonade and see if that fixes the problem.


I know what you mean about liking the taste of mostly bitter things people don't usually like. I'm the same. If they sold Gherkhin juice like they do OJ then I would buy it all the time and drink it like water.

I can't imagine that hot sake taste could have been improved that day lol
Thanks for reminding me about sake. I actually want to give that another shot because I gave up since then.


----------



## Kaura

I was planning to drive around tomorrow but decided the hit the bar up the street so after a white russian and a G&T that plan went straight out the window.


----------



## p0ke

Haven't been this drunk in a while! Went on a boat cruise with a couple of friends yesterday, drank my first beer before I even left home. We were in the harbour ~ 3 hours before the ship departed, because everyone had to do a covid test, so we figured we'd better play it safe. After the test, we drank more beer in the harbour until it was time to board the boat. At around 11pm I started having a hard time downing any more beer, but my friends bought a few rounds of shots and those went down just fine. Then I took a little break before drinking more beer. Then after the bands had played I slept for a few hours before drinking more beer, basically until I got home. It was great!


----------



## Hollowway

p0ke said:


> Haven't been this drunk in a while! Went on a boat cruise with a couple of friends yesterday, drank my first beer before I even left home. We were in the harbour ~ 3 hours before the ship departed, because everyone had to do a covid test, so we figured we'd better play it safe. After the test, we drank more beer in the harbour until it was time to board the boat. At around 11pm I started having a hard time downing any more beer, but my friends bought a few rounds of shots and those went down just fine. Then I took a little break before drinking more beer. Then after the bands had played I slept for a few hours before drinking more beer, basically until I got home. It was great!


I kept thinking the next sentence was going to be, "then I threw up," but it wasn't!  Sounds like a good time, though!


----------



## p0ke

Hollowway said:


> I kept thinking the next sentence was going to be, "then I threw up," but it wasn't!  Sounds like a good time, though!



Haha... Yeah, I guess I know myself well enough these days that I know when to take a break. And yeah, it was awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Found a really nice local witbier from Boom Island brewing. Wish I'd found it earlier in the year because it's such a good crushable beer. Kind of has that neat banana/fruit trace that certain hefeweizens can get from the yeast


----------



## Kaura

Put this nasty 3-week open half bottle of sake into a Monster Energy Drink. Not my proudest drink but it does the job.


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> Put this nasty 3-week open half bottle of sake into a Monster Energy Drink. Not my proudest drink but it does the job.


I think that cocktail is called "self-respect."


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> sake



Holy crap, to this day I still almost throw up just reading the word "sake"  The associated story is quite legendary though, so here you go:

In 2011 me and a group of friends went to Tokyo. One night we went into one of these karaoke booth things that you'd hire for 3 hours, and then you'd use the intercom to order drinks, which were all included in the price.
The catch was that you had to finish the previous drinks before ordering new ones... So we drank "kaksinkäsin pohjanmaan kautta" as we say in Finnish, but then at some point the intercom system started to drag behind and we ended up waiting long times (probably like 2 minutes) between drinks... So we started ordering the next drinks when we were halfway into the previous ones, and that worked pretty well for beer and cocktails etc.
Then some genius decides to order a round of sake, and turns out it wasn't glasses of sake but these half litre ceramic bottles. One for each drinker. It was pretty bad sake, so we decide to try to drink up quickly and order some cocktails or something to flush the bad taste down. We see the waiter bringing the next drinks from across the hall, and we still have like 4 bottles of sake left on the table, and since I'm "the best drinker" of the group, the phrase "Pauli, nyt täytyy juoda" was invented (Pauli, now you have to drink). That's been a recurring joke since then.
I drank all the sake in like 2 minutes and then ran off to the toilet. I didn't throw up, but I spent a little while there getting my shit together again.

Then, after the karaoke time ended, we ate some convenience store fast food and headed to a strip club, were my friend (who was so drunk he could barely talk) negotiated "free entrance and 2 free drinks, then we'll come". Inside the strip club, I threw up in a champagne cooler - then the waiter brings me my second free drink and the party goes on 

At some point we got out of there and figured we're done for the night. If we'd been somewhat sober, we would've walked to the hotel in 10 minutes, but since we could barely stand up, we decided to take a taxi, but since we were 5 guys, we didn't fit into one taxi. So me and my friend get into the second taxi, and we give the driver the business card of our hotel. But, we didn't know there were two hotels of the same chain, one in Asakusa and one in Akasaka, which are pretty much on opposite sides of the city (well, a bit of an exaggeration really, they're roughly 12km or 7.5 miles apart). We both passed out at various times during the trip, which took an eternity, and in the end we were outside the wrong hotel. I don't think we ended up paying anything for the ride because the driver was as confused as us. Then it was already early morning and we ended up taking the subway to the hotel, in the middle of rush hour with all the locals going to work.

So that's my experience with sake


----------



## KnightBrolaire

New Belgium Domingo Mimoss Sour. Suuuuper crushable citrus forward beer. Very well balanced and does a great job of mimicking a mimosa considering it's a beer. It's so goood


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Fun fact: mint juleps were considered a breakfast drink back in the day. 
I made some mint julep and moscow mule syrup earlier today, and I've been "testing" them all day. I should have bought cheaper booze lol


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

KnightBrolaire said:


> New Belgium Domingo Mimoss Sour. Suuuuper crushable citrus forward beer. Very well balanced and does a great job of mimicking a mimosa considering it's a beer. It's so goood



Schofferhofer does a 2.5% grapefruit witbier which works great for late breakfast/lunchtime on account of the lower ABV, I recommend


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Schofferhofer does a 2.5% grapefruit witbier which works great for late breakfast/lunchtime on account of the lower ABV, I recommend


yeah i like it. the stiegl radlera are also excellent for that situation.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> Fun fact: mint juleps were considered a breakfast drink back in the day.
> I made some mint julep and moscow mule syrup earlier today, and I've been "testing" them all day. I should have bought cheaper booze lol


What syrup is it? I thought juleps just used white sugar (or simple in a pinch) and mules didnt use syrup at all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> What syrup is it? I thought juleps just used white sugar (or simple in a pinch) and mules didnt use syrup at all.


I made a lime and ginger simple syrup for the mules (cheaper than buying ginger beer). Same effect as using ginger beer tbh. 
The julep one is basically just a simple syrup with a tiny bit of lime and mint. 
Definitely not the traditional way to make em but the flavor profile is right so i don't care.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> I made a lime and ginger simple syrup for the mules (cheaper than buying ginger beer). Same effect as using ginger beer tbh.
> The julep one is basically just a simple syrup with a tiny bit of lime and mint.
> Definitely not the traditional way to make em but the flavor profile is right so i don't care.


Sounds tasty to me.


----------



## p0ke

Haven't been drinking recently but I went on a boat cruise with my family last weekend. I bought a bottle of Jameson Caskmates, which is whiskey aged in beer kegs. I tried it once at some event and really liked it, but it's been too expensive to buy. Now, at the cruise it was on sale @ -46%.


----------



## nightflameauto

@KnightBrolaire if you dig playing with syrups and like old fashioneds, get ahold of a blood orange, slice it up, and make simple syrup with the pieces in it as it boils. Save the sliced up blood orange at the end and you have candied blood oranges to hang on the side. Whiskey of choice, blood orange syrup, bitters and away you go. Also great with a nice smoky scotch. Laphroaig, blood orange syrup, bitters is my go to for that type. Cask strength, if it ever shows up in the states again. These past two years have been tough on the Laphroaig distribution.


----------



## michael_bolton

Speaking of smoky - been on a bit of a smoky kick lately myself. 

My latest foray into that territory lol is revolving around mezcal (Rancho De La Luna and Vida to be specific) and smoked beer (aka "Rauchbier" in German) - Schlenkerla brewery being the biggest brewery that does smoked beer these days, their Marzen is out rn, very decent. 

Also as far as Marzens go - discovered a new brewery - Bull Falls Brewing - based in Wausau, WI when I was passing through town there, they only brew German style beers, some (like Marzen) with all German ingredients. Excellent Marzen, would put it up against any of the Munich breweries.


----------



## LordCashew

nightflameauto said:


> @KnightBrolaire if you dig playing with syrups and like old fashioneds, get ahold of a blood orange, slice it up, and make simple syrup with the pieces in it as it boils. Save the sliced up blood orange at the end and you have candied blood oranges to hang on the side. Whiskey of choice, blood orange syrup, bitters and away you go. Also great with a nice smoky scotch. Laphroaig, blood orange syrup, bitters is my go to for that type. Cask strength, if it ever shows up in the states again. These past two years have been tough on the Laphroaig distribution.


Whoa, that sounds delicious! I love old fashioneds and blood orange separately, so I must give this a try.

My wife sometimes makes me cocktail cherries from scratch. I'll muddle a couple in the glass before I make an old fashioned, then pour in a little of the spiced/brandied cherry juice from the jar to top it off. It kind of borders on an adult Shirley Temple at that point but it's delicious.


----------



## nightflameauto

LordIronSpatula said:


> Whoa, that sounds delicious! I love old fashioneds and blood orange separately, so I must give this a try.
> 
> My wife sometimes makes me cocktail cherries from scratch. I'll muddle a couple in the glass before I make an old fashioned, then pour in a little of the spiced/brandied cherry juice from the jar to top it off. It kind of borders on an adult Shirley Temple at that point but it's delicious.


I've made my own cocktail cherries as well. Completely different from anything you'd buy, but I'll also pour the juice off as a top-up for an old fashioned.

For non-home-made, Luxardo cherries are incredible. That sauce is thick and according to the local distributor, works great as a ham glaze as well as an addition to a cocktail.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

I remember posting in this thread quite a few times. I'm sober now, about 4 months. Take it easy guys


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Found a local Oaked Pilsner. Pretty neat, the oak seems to add a very slight malty/caramel vibe.

Also tried a dry hopped pilsner which was uhh, not good. Weird aftertaste of resin and way too herbal for a pilsner.


----------



## BabUShka

Mango IPA is very common in Norway nowdays. It started last yeah. Now basicly halv of the population drink it.
It that common og totally unknown in other countries?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BabUShka said:


> Mango IPA is very common in Norway nowdays. It started last yeah. Now basicly halv of the population drink it.
> It that common og totally unknown in other countries?


fruity IPAs were huge in the USA a few years ago (still are in some spots). A lot of breweries here are doing milkshake IPAs or new england style.


----------



## p0ke

BabUShka said:


> Mango IPA is very common in Norway nowdays. It started last yeah. Now basicly halv of the population drink it.
> It that common og totally unknown in other countries?



Pretty common here too, but kinda went out of fashion a few years ago already. Now it's all gose, sour beer and the likes. Nothing wrong with having options, but it's so oversaturated that I just can't be bothered trying all the variants anymore.

Also it annoys me that people who don't even like beer brag about drinking "beer" that tastes more like juice, so as revenge against that I've gone back to drinking just plain old lager...


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> Found a local Oaked Pilsner. Pretty neat, the oak seems to add a very slight malty/caramel vibe.


I'm a fan of oaked beers in general. I love Firestone's Double Barrel Ale and they used to do their Oaktoberfest in the fall which was also great, but now it seems they're too busy making millions and millions of gallons of 805.

Innis and Gunn also have a variety of solid oaked offerings but they're harder to find.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Made an "industry sour" last night. Man what a tasty drink. And so funky. 

Basically a fernet-chartreuse sour with lime instead of lemon.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Herb Dorklift said:


> I remember posting in this thread quite a few times. I'm sober now, about 4 months. Take it easy guys



Congrats on that. Glad you are doing well (presumably).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> I'm a fan of oaked beers in general. I love Firestone's Double Barrel Ale and they used to do their Oaktoberfest in the fall which was also great, but now it seems they're too busy making millions and millions of gallons of 805.
> 
> Innis and Gunn also have a variety of solid oaked offerings but they're harder to find.


I found Firestone kind of hit or miss with their beers but yeah the double barrel was neat. Their pilsner was fucking awful though. 
Speaking of festbiers, Left Hand Path makes a fucking killer Marzen.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Prickly Pear Gose I "helped" brew is done. Came out pretty dry/tart so we added some extra syrup to balance it out. Pretty damn good now


----------



## Kaura

Just finished a 56h week at work on top of(f?) a 60h week last week and got a sudden whiskey/bourbon craving after watching a video of how Maker's Mark is made so I got a bottle since I've never had it. If I had to put it into words I would say it's like Jack Daniel's but mixed with ash and some heavy cream. If that makes any sense. 

Feel free to recommend some cocktails because that's the way I prefer my hard alcohol these days.


----------



## p0ke

Went to some friend's birthday party last Saturday - I was supposed to take it easy because I had to be with our daughter Sunday as my wife had some education stuff all day... Well, I drank almost a whole 3l bag in box of wine (essentially 4 bottles worth) and got home at 5.30 in the morning


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Went to some friend's birthday party last Saturday - I was supposed to take it easy because I had to be with our daughter Sunday as my wife had some education stuff all day... Well, I drank almost a whole 3l bag in box of wine (essentially 4 bottles worth) and got home at 5.30 in the morning



Damn. Hope you didn't operate any vehicles before Wednesday.


----------



## Jarmake

Today I was supposed to meet a friend at a pub close by... But then just hours before getting there he informed me that he doesn't have a covid vax... So that's it then. No covid certification, no bars.

So, now I'm alone at my fireplace room, drinking some vodka and pink grapefruit long drinks I bought earlier, listening to the who, tomahawk, bumblefoot and other quality bands, going for some löyly in my sauna every now and then. After this I shall put on my boogieshoes and go to the bar and sing my heart out on karaoke.

Oh, now there's some pain of salvation playing. Time for löyly!


----------



## Kaura

Was planning to buy a bottle of Drambuie for x-mas but there's only like 5 stores in the whole country that stocks it and even the nearest meant a 25 minute train drive so I thought "fuck it". I got some Cointreau instead because I've always wanted to try it as well. Not disappointed. Tastes so fucking good. Just have to try not to chug it all down since I still have to work tomorrow and drive 5 hours to my parents' place.


----------



## p0ke

Played Arkham Horror with my friends yesterday and had some beer and wine with that. Not much really, but 12 hours later I still feel a little tipsy. I'm guessing my keto diet is to blame for that.


----------



## Humbuck

Scotch time right now... cheers!


----------



## Jarmake

I think someone spiked my drink on saturday. 6pm the pub closed and I hopped on to a bus. Few minutes in I felt a bit dizzy. When I got out I was almost out of this world. I felt so damn sick. Walked the rest of the way home and when I got there I just vomited for 4 hours straight. My head was spinning and my heartrate was just all around.

My wife was seriously thinking of getting me to emergency, but I didn't want to go. After emptying myself very thoroughly for hours I went to bed and just blacked out. I woke up after a few hours and felt like there never was anything wrong.

I drank like 4-5 long drinks, so I wasn't very drunk either...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Breckenridge Hazy Pilsner and Pagosa Peachy Peach beer.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I got some real orgeat in the mail yesterday and made a Mai Tai with it and holy CRAP what a difference that makes from the almond coffee syrup I was using.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Toured the DMZ and managed to buy some north korean whiskey. It's actually quite good. Very smooth mouthfeel and it's pretty good straight or on the rocks.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> Toured the DMZ and managed to buy some north korean whiskey. It's actually quite good. Very smooth mouthfeel and it's pretty good straight or on the rocks.



Looks like my dad's whiskey bottles after him spending the weekend out of the town.


----------



## pondman

Hard day today... 2nd bottle of Yellow Tale chardonnay going down the hatch


----------



## ArtDecade

pondman said:


> Yellow Tale



Does Yellow Tale taste anything like Yellow Tail?


----------



## pondman

Yes. Down side is, it gives me disturbing dreams.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I mixed mango and pineapple juice with shitloads of vodka and now I'm day drunk while grilling 6 lbs of chicken breast. I regret nothing


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> I mixed mango and pineapple juice with shitloads of vodka and now I'm day drunk while grilling 6 lbs of chicken breast. I regret nothing


Nothing there to regret IMHO. Respect.


----------



## Jarmake

KnightBrolaire said:


> I mixed mango and pineapple juice with shitloads of vodka and now I'm day drunk while grilling 6 lbs of chicken breast. I regret nothing



Look at you, living your best life there. I wish I was drunk on vodka and handling some juicy breasts right now


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I found a GREAT family-owned liquor store in my new neighborhood and bought a bottle of Del Maguey Vida - Vida del Muertos (sp?). I'd only had their less expensive variety of mezcal before. 

This one RULES. I made an old fashioned and it was fabulous. The sugar really brought it alive.


----------



## Kaura

My two week summer vacation is coming to end and I just realised I've drunk literally a gallon of chocolate/peppermint vodka during it.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Kaura said:


> My two week summer vacation is coming to end and I just realised I've drunk literally a gallon of chocolate/peppermint vodka during it.


Damn. 

I have tried flavored vodkas several times and I just don't know what to do with them. They don't taste good on their own. I can't figure out a cocktail ti use them in. What do you do? Just shoot them? Mix them with soda?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I found a GREAT family-owned liquor store in my new neighborhood and bought a bottle of Del Maguey Vida - Vida del Muertos (sp?). I'd only had their less expensive variety of mezcal before.
> 
> This one RULES. I made an old fashioned and it was fabulous. The sugar really brought it alive.


hmm mezcal old fashioned. color me intrigued


----------



## Kaura

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Damn.
> 
> I have tried flavored vodkas several times and I just don't know what to do with them. They don't taste good on their own. I can't figure out a cocktail ti use them in. What do you do? Just shoot them? Mix them with soda?



I just drink it raw and use water as chaser because I'm a pussy.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> hmm mezcal old fashioned. color me intrigued


Its Hella good. use mezcal and swap out simple for agave syrup. Pop in some bitters, a cherry, and some kind of Citrus peel.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Kaura said:


> I just drink it raw and use water as chaser because I'm a pussy.


Its 2022. We don't have to pretend that taking a shot without a chaser is somehow better than with.


----------



## p0ke

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Damn.
> 
> I have tried flavored vodkas several times and I just don't know what to do with them. They don't taste good on their own. I can't figure out a cocktail ti use them in. What do you do? Just shoot them? Mix them with soda?


Depends on the flavor. Most of the berry flavored ones go nicely on their own (preferably almost frozen right out of the freezer) or just with carbonated water, and the aforementioned chocolate/peppermint I'd maybe mix with iced coffee or cocoa or some other milk based thing.


----------



## p0ke

Went drinking with a couple of friends yesterday. I packed my messenger bag with around 15 beers, and before I got anywhere I noticed it was leaking ... The edge of one can had scraped another and punctured it. Oh well, acquired a plastic bag and put the beers in it, and hung the messenger bag to dry on a park bench.
Today when I woke up, I was 100% sure I forgot the bag there so I drove to pick it up and it wasn't there anymore. Drove back home and immediately saw it hanging on a hook by the door


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've been making ranch water recently. I use a bit of guava and lime instead of just lime.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've been making ranch water recently. I use a bit of guava and lime instead of just lime.


Oh God I first thought it was water with hidden valley ranch powder in it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Belching Beaver/Coronado Rainbow Sherbet- the vanilla flavor tastes fake and awful at first. Once I let the beer sit for a minute or so it becomes drinkable. Do not recommend. 

O'Dell Sippin Pretty- a super boring sour. Not terribly fruity or sour tbh. Much more drinkable than the rainbow sherbet but still not great tbh. It's just boring.


----------



## D-Nasty

[email protected]


----------



## D-Nasty

THEY DON'T BE BELIEVIN' ME... I'M HIGH!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Oh God I first thought it was water with hidden valley ranch powder in it.


gottdamn midwesterners and their ranch obsession


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> gottdamn midwesterners and their ranch obsession


They put shakers with ranch in 'em on the tables around here. *CROSSES ARMS*


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Made some shit I don't know what to call with a splash of raspberry simple syrup (made with raspberries from my garden) , 2 fresh limes (squeezed), a good splash of coconut milk and some tequila. It's a great sipping drink while I grill up some chicken wings. The coconut milk makes the mouthfeel a lot silkier and gives the drink some body instead of it being pure acid 
The tequila by itself is pretty mediocre (Cas Agave blanco) but in the mix it's fine. I much preferred the San Matias Legado blanco I was buying before this. It's super mellow and smooth, plus it's pretty reasonably priced for a 1.75L (around 25$).


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> Made some shit I don't know what to call with a splash of raspberry simple syrup (made with raspberries from my garden) , 2 fresh limes (squeezed), a good splash of coconut milk and some tequila. It's a great sipping drink while I grill up some chicken wings. The coconut milk makes the mouthfeel a lot silkier and gives the drink some body instead of it being pure acid
> The tequila by itself is pretty mediocre (Cas Agave blanco) but in the mix it's fine. I much preferred the San Matias Legado blanco I was buying before this. It's super mellow and smooth, plus it's pretty reasonably priced for a 1.75L (around 25$).


Damn that sounds good. 

Similar to coconut milk : oat milk makes a great sub for cream in a white Russian. And it keeps in the fridge way longer.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I learned this week that there are now craft brew NA beers. I picked up a 6 pack of Athletic Brewing's "Lite" which was all they had at the store for Pizza & Beer night tonight. My local bar also has their IPA, Golden, and Cerveza. They're shockingly good, every other NA I have tried tastes like fart water except Heineken 0.0 which actually tastes marginally better than normal Heineken.

I don't drink NAs too often because it feels silly to pay all that money for no alcohol but it's cool to be able to cosplay at the bar and have a "cold one" after work or treat myself to Pizza & "Beer."


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> ...which actually tastes marginally better than normal Heineken.


High bar to clear, that.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordCashew said:


> High bar to clear, that.



I know right? IDK what they did to get the fart flavor out, because normal heineken def tastes like ass gas. The 0.0 still needs a lemon wedge to be tolerable, though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I read an article a few days ago talking about mixing lactic acid into simple syrups to give it a creamy/dairy mouthfeel so now I'm making a dreamsicle syrup. Prob gonna use it for a twist on a screwdriver like the article recommended, then I'll start venturing out from there lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

New Belgium Atomic Pumpkin- It's a spicy pumpkin ale. Surprisingly well balanced and crushable compared to other spicy beers I've had.


----------



## p0ke

wheresthefbomb said:


> I learned this week that there are now craft brew NA beers. I picked up a 6 pack of Athletic Brewing's "Lite" which was all they had at the store for Pizza & Beer night tonight. My local bar also has their IPA, Golden, and Cerveza. They're shockingly good, every other NA I have tried tastes like fart water except Heineken 0.0 which actually tastes marginally better than normal Heineken.
> 
> I don't drink NAs too often because it feels silly to pay all that money for no alcohol but it's cool to be able to cosplay at the bar and have a "cold one" after work or treat myself to Pizza & "Beer."



The only time I bought NA beer was when I drove to a festival with my two best friends, who obviously started drinking beer as soon as their wives couldn't see  Their wives don't really care but it's a fun excuse to start drinking first thing in the morning. Anyway, it was a ~ 5 hour drive so I figured it'd make it easier for me if also drank "beer". A couple of them were pretty good, but in retrospect I'd gladly swap the other 5 or so for water or coffee or some energy drink or something. When we got to the festival area I immediately chugged down half a bottle of Captain Morgan though, just to catch up  One of the best midsummers I can remember, that one. We somehow made it into the VIP sauna that was intended for bands to use, then went skinny dipping in the middle of the festival area and didn't have any towels with us so we just dried ourselves in the sauna before putting our clothes on...

I did try the Heineken 0.0 too (it came out much after that trip though), and it is indeed one of the better NA beers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> I read an article a few days ago talking about mixing lactic acid into simple syrups to give it a creamy/dairy mouthfeel so now I'm making a dreamsicle syrup. Prob gonna use it for a twist on a screwdriver like the article recommended, then I'll start venturing out from there lol


This was so good. Totally nailed the dreamsicle vibe. 
Currently drinking a variation on a moscow mule where you add some blackberries. Works pretty well tbh


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> This was so good. Totally nailed the dreamsicle vibe.
> Currently drinking a variation on a moscow mule where you add some blackberries. Works pretty well tbh


Decided to do a blueberry moscow mule today. I made a simple syrup out of some dried blueberries and added it to the mule. It's delicious.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Those both sound great. Friend of mine told me about an earl Grey syrup he made for coffee but uses in old fashioneds and I want to try it.


----------



## nightflameauto

I had a really nice twist on the old fashioned at one time that I made with blood orange simple syrup. The blood orange really adds some depth to the drink.

Now I can't find blood oranges. Bummer.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

nightflameauto said:


> I had a really nice twist on the old fashioned at one time that I made with blood orange simple syrup. The blood orange really adds some depth to the drink.
> 
> Now I can't find blood oranges. Bummer.


I don't think I've ever seen one in person


----------



## Kaura

Had 16 beers yesterday and went to work at 8am today. The scariest part is that I didn't even feel that hungover. Just tired because I slept like 6 hours. High tolerance much?


----------



## nightflameauto

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one in person


One of the local places used to get them for a bout a month a year. Haven't seen them the past two years at all. Probably my fault for coming up with something good to do with them. I tend to ruin everything that way.


----------



## LordCashew

nightflameauto said:


> One of the local places used to get them for a bout a month a year. Haven't seen them the past two years at all. Probably my fault for coming up with something good to do with them. I tend to ruin everything that way.


This is why we can't have nice things. Because we enjoy them.


----------



## nightflameauto

LordCashew said:


> This is why we can't have nice things. Because we enjoy them.


SEE! If I could just keep hating everything like I did as a teenager, none of this would have happened!

*POUTS*


----------



## Kaura

I'm really lazy trying new beers these days but today I felt like trying something so I grabbed a can of O'Hara's Irish Red from the corner shop. Man, this is fucking tasty. It's like Guinness but a bit more fruity. The problem with this type of beer is the lack of carbonation so the can (or glass) is usually gone in two chugs.


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> I'm really lazy trying new beers these days but today I felt like trying something so I grabbed a can of O'Hara's Irish Red from the corner shop. Man, this is fucking tasty. It's like Guinness but a bit more fruity. The problem with this type of beer is the lack of carbonation so the can (or glass) is usually gone in two chugs.


I've never had an Irish Red that wasn't a malty, caramely delight. Scotch Ale would be a good style to try if you haven't already.


----------



## Kaura

LordCashew said:


> I've never had an Irish Red that wasn't a malty, caramely delight. Scotch Ale would be a good style to try if you haven't already.



Thanks, gotta see If I can find some.


----------



## Grindspine

Mezcal is good.

Casamigos is awesome, pretty much the taste of mineral water and woodsmoke. It has a nice slutty taste to it.. like, smoky, but not in a cheap cigarette type of smoke. Casamigos is pretty expensive, nearing $70 for 750 mL though. A dash of mezcal takes a good margarita to an amazing margarita. It is also great on the rocks with a wedge of lime and a bit of club soda though.

Espadin is solid for under $50. It is lighter on the smoke, has a bit more grass and honeydew flavor to it. Advertised as organic and sustainable, it is worth trying. I am still just getting into mezcals though.
-------------
Lablon Cachaca is amazing. While not technically a rum, you can really taste the fresh, grassy, sweet, tropical sugar cane in that one. It is one of my go-to buys for tropical drinks.


----------



## SexHaver420

I'm drinking Guinness 0 because I'm a recovering alcoholic and it tastes almost the same as regular Guinness. The Heineken 0 and Deschutes Black Butte Porter NA are also quite delicious and there are a few pretty good non alcoholic IPAs too


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Recently I have been in a cheap beer mood and have been slowly touring through all the American macro brands and trying them out after jumping from keystone light in college to craft beer as an adult. 

So far I have really liked : Hamms, PBR, Coors Banquet, Grain Belt Nordeast, Schell Deer Brand 

The only one I've disliked has been Grain Belt Premium. Had a can of it yesterday and it was pretty unpleasant. Hoping it was just a bad can cause I've got five more.


----------



## Kaura

Bought a can of X-mas beer. And it shall be the first and last X-mas beer I buy this year. Next try next year.


----------



## nightflameauto

Kaura said:


> Bought a can of X-mas beer. And it shall be the first and last X-mas beer I buy this year. Next try next year.


I totes read that in that claymation / cartoon narrator Christmas voice. Way too sing-song.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Bought a can of X-mas beer. And it shall be the first and last X-mas beer I buy this year. Next try next year.



I always get a few X-mas beers as presents, so I've made a habit out of saving them for midsummer just for laughs  Usually x-mas beers are dark lagers though, and that's just not my thing at all.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> I always get a few X-mas beers as presents, so I've made a habit out of saving them for midsummer just for laughs  Usually x-mas beers are dark lagers though, and that's just not my thing at all.



I personally love dark lagers, probably my favorite beer style but X-mas beers always have weird spices in them what makes them atrocious.


----------



## p0ke

Nordic Metal Cruise 2022 tonight - time to get wasted


----------



## Marked Man

Haven’t had a REAL night of drinking in a while, but I'm seeing Jager in my mind when I go the liquor store today, so battle awaits.



Plus, we have an extra hour to sleep it off tomorrow.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I made a chai/maple/cinnamon/cocoa syrup today. Added a splash of lemon juice and some bourbon for a much more interesting take on a hot toddy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My dreamsicle lactic syrup mixed w a bit of mango juice and a few shots of vodka makes for a nice blend. Way too easy to slam these lol


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> I made a chai/maple/cinnamon/cocoa syrup today. Added a splash of lemon juice and some bourbon for a much more interesting take on a hot toddy.



I have a few bottles of mint vodka in my cupboard that's too nasty to drink it on its own. It would probably work in a hot cocoa but something about hot and alcohol just doesn't resonate with me even if it's winter and I'm freezing my ass off and there's is no way I'm turning the heat on because of the price of electricity atm.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> I have a few bottles of mint vodka in my cupboard that's too nasty to drink it on its own. It would probably work in a hot cocoa but something about hot and alcohol just doesn't resonate with me even if it's winter and I'm freezing my ass off and there's is no way I'm turning the heat on because of the price of electricity atm.


Mint vodka? I can take that if you don't wanna drink it  I used to love that stuff.
If it's plain mint vodka, it goes super well with coffee. I used to make huge bottles of iced coffee out of it and bring when I went out. Annoyingly they've discontinued the best one, Minttu, which you could get in 60% and 80% varieties... The 80% one in particular was great to mix with coffee. The brand still exists but they only make the peppermint version these days, and that just doesn't really mix with anything... And the Koskenkorva mint vodka just isn't as good.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Mint vodka? I can take that if you don't wanna drink it  I used to love that stuff.
> If it's plain mint vodka, it goes super well with coffee. I used to make huge bottles of iced coffee out of it and bring when I went out. Annoyingly they've discontinued the best one, Minttu, which you could get in 60% and 80% varieties... The 80% one in particular was great to mix with coffee. The brand still exists but they only make the peppermint version these days, and that just doesn't really mix with anything... And the Koskenkorva mint vodka just isn't as good.



Yeah, original Minttu is great. I used to drink that shit raw when I was younger. But what I have now is made by Leijona and it's fucking terrible.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Yeah, original Minttu is great. I used to drink that shit raw when I was younger. But what I have now is made by Leijona and it's fucking terrible.



Yeah, that's pretty disgusting  Everything made by Leijona is generally pretty bad. The only way to drink those was always to make really mild cocktails out of it to cover it up. I used to make almost 50/50 ES-Tapio and that was drinkable because the ES generally covers everything pretty well, but with Leijona you had to be really careful not to put more than maybe 1/5 of it or it would be undrinkable. 

Sheesh, speaking of "mild cocktails". At our company x-mas party someone ordered the ingredients for vodka-batterys to the booth we were hanging out in... I don't know who specified how much of what they should bring, but they brought a .70 bottle of some cheap Russian vodka and two .33 cans of battery  Nice ratio... Oh well, we drank it anyway, though I gotta admit I had to flush the last drops down with champagne...


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Yeah, that's pretty disgusting  Everything made by Leijona is generally pretty bad. The only way to drink those was always to make really mild cocktails out of it to cover it up. I used to make almost 50/50 ES-Tapio and that was drinkable because the ES generally covers everything pretty well, but with Leijona you had to be really careful not to put more than maybe 1/5 of it or it would be undrinkable.
> 
> Sheesh, speaking of "mild cocktails". At our company x-mas party someone ordered the ingredients for vodka-batterys to the booth we were hanging out in... I don't know who specified how much of what they should bring, but they brought a .70 bottle of some cheap Russian vodka and two .33 cans of battery  Nice ratio... Oh well, we drank it anyway, though I gotta admit I had to flush the last drops down with champagne...



Sounds like good times. My company actually has x-mas party after all but it's held in mid-January.


----------



## Church2224

I have quit drinking for the most part but I am enjoying some christmas beers from a local brewery called Hardywood. These taste like Christmas in the bottle...









Christmas Pancakes | Hardywood







hardywood.com













Gingerbread Stout | Hardywood







hardywood.com


----------



## Kaura

Bought a bottle of Hakutsuru Superior Junmai Gingo sake (my favorite sake mostly because of the cool bottle) on Friday and watched the Tokyo Godfathers while drinking it. One of my personal X-mas traditions.


----------



## BornToLooze

So, I've been working on my drinking...but I was just having a Friday thank the gods I don't have to work this weekend drink, when that fucking TikTok algorithm...

Had a video pop up about CPTSD (before this I was 90% sure I had PTSD from shit that happened when I was a kid), and my wife was like that sounds like you might have that, because of how you've said you where abused as a kid. I didn't think I was abused, my parents never beat me, other than the normal 90s kid ass whoopins, but apparently there is also such a thing as mental and emotional abuse.

On one hand, I'd rather not say how much I"ve had to drink tonight, but on the other hand, I had coworkers who thought being able to drink a lot was cool...



It might be too late for me, but I've been able to help most of them


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some local brews. Wabasha lager del sol - basically a mexican lager. pretty solid. 

Blackstack Fugazi- bit too hoppy for mimicking an italian style lager. meh 

Blackstack thatz kolsch -nails the kolsch vibe.


----------



## Kaura

Just ended a 68 hour work week and tomorrow I have a day-off. A normal person would just go to bed early and sleep late but not me. Time to get fuckin' WASTEEEEED!!!  

Edit: Lol, I swear I picked the emoticons at total random but it actually makes a story, the crying guy is crying because of how lowd the first guy screams "W00T!" and the guy next to him is licking the tears while the one guy headbangs at how metal it is to lick tears, then two guys are dancing and two just enjoying their drinks and the last guy ends up barfing because of all the beers.  #justdrunkthoughts


----------



## Kaura

Note to self: Elderflower Fanta and Cointreau fucking kicks ass.


----------



## Kaura

Note to self: Getting wasted was a mistake. I thought my co-worker who catched covid last week would go to work today but he didn't so I could've got his shift and pull a 7-day week at work but I'm so hungover right now that I wonder if I can even make it to work myself tomorrow.


----------



## BMFan30

I drink very rarely but I smokalottaweed and do other stuffs too on occasion.

I recently discovered disco biscuits pair very well with metal. I would have never thought had my electronic playlist didn't accidentally have some death metal accidentally dragged into by yours truly. I lovem me happy accidents.

I didn't even turn it off, like I thought I would had I ever been in this situation like I imagined cause metal is a no-go for me on mushies when I can see the distortion happening like live decay pouring into me iris. 

But I sat there metling into hypnosis in this experience with no need to interrupt the bowl I was packing. Then I remmembered reading an article that they have been passed around at rock shows in the 70's. Blissful combo though, will do again.


----------

